# 

## adam_mk

Ma być o ociepleniach…
Ogólnie i jak leci czy ociepleniach ścian?
Bo baniaki i rury też się ociepla…

Stawiam tezę:
TYLKO SZCZELNE DLA POWIETRZA OCIEPLENIE JEST SKUTECZNE!
(takie, gdzie powietrze pozostaje w tym ociepleniu bez ruchu).

Uważam, że wełną da się ocieplać, ale jest to wyjątkowo trudna sztuka.
Wełna potrafi tym bardziej termoizolować im bardziej POZIOMO leży na tym, co jest ocieplane.

Adam M.

----------


## byry007

Mozna by bylo napisac w temacie ocielenie bufora lub jak jedziemy to ogolnie o ociepleniu ciekawe jak temat sie rozwinie .

----------


## ziuta62

Czyli ocieplanie stropów drewnianych wełną jest ok. W takim razie na sciany zewnętrzne np. jak u mnie 24cm silikaty-kingspan, wełna czy styropian. 
Poza tym ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie perlitem, a czym strop betonoey nad piwnicą? Też perlit?
Następnie obsypanie fundamentów na gruncie gliniasto-skalistym- Proszek poliuretanowy? Piasek czy żwir? 
W pierwszej kolejności pisałam zawsze to co wybrałam. Może ktoś zabierze głos w mojej sprawie. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## mamut 74

jeżeli wełna poziomo to w granulacie

----------


## mamut 74

Proszek poliuretanowy - jakie ma właściwości termoizolacyjne?

----------


## mrTomo

Adamie,
Po wizycie u Ciebie trochę przemyślałem na spokojnie o tym co mówiłeś.
Podam więcej szczegółów: 
Dom z 1939r. Od podłogi do sufitu ponad 3m. 
1. Strop kleina (z szynami widocznymi w suficie)
Łuki na stropie (na strychu) zasypane gruzem czy innym pyłem, ługi na suficie zatynkowane do równa z szynami.
I teraz: Czym ocieplić ten strop i jak? Najlepiej byłoby zapewne ocieplić strop na strychu przez np. wybranie "dziadostwa" i zrobienie wylewki perlitowej.
Ale tam mam za dużo gratów i wolałbym tergo na razie nie ruszać, bo nie mam gdzie tego dać. Do tego w planie podniesienie piętra (kiedyś). 
Myślę ciągle o tym suficie podwieszonym (i obniżeniu sufitu) żeby nie było widać tych wstrętnych szyn co wyłażą spod wszystkiego. 
Czy nie dałoby się zrobić dobrego ocieplenia stropu pomiędzy podwieszonym sufitem a stropem?
2. Ściany 60cm grube z cegły. Jak gruby musiałby być ten tynk perlitowy, aby to wystarczająco ocieplić?
--

----------


## mamut 74

> --


może zrób natrysk pianą?

----------


## mrTomo

> może zrób natrysk pianą?


A robił to ktoś? Jaki koszt za 1m2 i jakiej grubości? Karton gips wytrzyma jak bedzie sie rozprezac?

----------


## Grand72

> Uważam, że wełną da się ocieplać, ale jest to wyjątkowo trudna sztuka.
> Wełna potrafi tym bardziej termoizolować im bardziej POZIOMO leży na tym, co jest ocieplane.
> 
> Adam M.


 Jak to się ma do zachwalanego ocieplenia domów wełną? Adamie rozwiń troszkę tezę. Co jest nie tak w takich systemach

----------


## michal_mlody

> Ma być o ociepleniach…
> Ogólnie i jak leci czy ociepleniach ścian?
> 
> Adam M.


Może być o ociepleniach ścian murowanych i poddaszy 'szkieletowych' :smile:

----------


## lotnik

> Uważam, że wełną da się ocieplać, ale jest to wyjątkowo trudna sztuka.
> Wełna potrafi tym bardziej termoizolować im bardziej POZIOMO leży na tym, co jest ocieplane.
> 
> Adam M.


Adamie, czy możesz rozwinąć tą niezwykłą mysl?

----------


## adam_mk

Po kolei...

mrTomo

Zrobiłbym tak:
Od strony wnętrz zbiłbym to, co ma zamiar samo odpaść z tego stropu.
Zadbałbym o możliwie nierówną powierzchnię tego sufitu (czyli kuł jak leci).
Następnie odkurzyłbym to, co powstanie jaką szczotą na kiju.
Trzeba by z lekka to zwilżyć (choćby moczoną w wiadrze z wodą szczotą).
Później przygotowałbym kilka jakich rozporówek czy kołków szybkiego montażu, dociął odpowiednio płytę gips-kartonową i ...
Na płytę gips-kartonową (leżącą na podłodze) wywaliłbym warstwę pianki z puszki. Takiej do osadzania drzwi i okien.
Urośnie ile musi w jakie 5 minut.
Płytę podniósłbym i docisnął do sufitu dbając o jej wypoziomowanie i przykręcił w kilku miejscach na rozporówki czy kołki szybkiego montażu.
Wypadałoby ją potem czym podstemplować na jakie kilka godzin. (Można coś sobie wcześniej przygotować. Choćby jakie OSB i kilka podpórek).
Potem kolejna płyta...
Dostaniesz bardzo ładny i równy sufit, że tylko troszkę wygładzić spoiny płyt i malować. Pękać to nie będzie nigdy!
Będzie też "po tamtej stronie" podparty na całej płycie i z bezspoinowym wypełnieniem.
Jak pianka stężeje to ten sufit będzie stanowił monolit. Z lekka też termoizolowany i kompletnie SZCZELNY dla powietrza i pary wodnej.
Oczywiście, wcześniej instalujemy wszelkie kable czy rury, co tam być powinny.

Przechodzimy na drugą stronę tego sufitu...
Pod nogami mamy ten cały badziew i gruz.
Wybieramy to sekcja po sekcji. Tak od szyny do szyny.
Zobaczysz negatyw tamtego sufitu. Takie wybrzuszenia.
Należałoby zaszalować brzeg takiej sekcji jaką dechą.
Zamiatamy co się da z tego stropu a potem do dechy wypełniamy STYROBETONEM.
(opisać jak prawie gratis i "tymi ręcami" robi się ten styrobeton?)
Zwiąże, to graty przewalasz na zrobioną sekcję i bierzesz się za następną...
Potem, później czy w jakiej wolnej chwili rzucasz tam siatkę zbrojącą z marketu i wylewasz wodouszczelniony (szkłem wodnym)  perlitobeton w takiej warstwie, na jaką Cię stać.
(dałbym z 10cm).
Zwiąże to masz strop - że świat nie widział!
Wyciszony, twardy, bardzo dobrze termoizolowany i równiuteńki.

ALE!!!
JEŻELI rozważasz tam KIEDYŚ jaką wentylację mechaniczną, To TERAZ wsadziłbym tam te kilka metrów kanału. POTEM będzie to już znacznie bardziej upierdliwe.
Koszt symboliczny jak polecisz pomieszczenie po pomieszczeniu.
Roboty sporo, ale i efekt powinien być co najmniej bardzo dobry do wspaniałego!

Adam M.

----------


## mrTomo

Ale żeś mi roboty dowalił... Ja to muszę do czerwca skończyć choć jeszcze nie zacząłem.
Strona od wewnątrz do zrobienia (mam zbić cały tynk do cegły aby odsłonić łuki czy tylko przeorać sufit?), ale na górze nie tak łatwo. 
Chciałem tam zrobić podłogówkę (jak wystawię piętro) a do tego potrzebne jest wzmocnienie stropu.
Na szyny trzeba wspawać drugie czy jakoś tak - nie pamiętam. Mam to w projekcie.
Dlatego nie chcę na razie ruszać góry.
--
Ale sama idea jest dobra. 
Przeraża mnie tylko ta ilość gruzu do wywalenia...
--
A co z tynkiem na ściany zewnętrzne? 
Mam do otynkowania dwie: wschodnią i zachodnią.
Od południa i północy dom sąsiaduje z innymi domami (ściany wspólne)
Jaki jest koszt takiego tynku z perlitu na 1m2 i ile warstw trzeba nałożyć i jakiej grubości?
Pewnie też jakieś zbrojenie (siatki)?
--

----------


## mrTomo

> (opisać jak prawie gratis i "tymi ręcami" robi się ten styrobeton?)
> Adam M.


Opisać lub dać jakiś link, jeśli już gdzieś opisywałeś.
Podejrzewam, ze potrzebna będzie betoniarka, styropian w granulacie i cement z wodą.
Ważne jakie proporcje i w jakiej kolejności do betoniary.

----------


## adam_mk

Czasem się trafiają stropy drewniane.
Te wewnętrzne - to można robić jak się chce, lubi czy umie.
Najwyżej bębenek się wykona i wszyscy w domu będą wiedzieli czy łazisz po nocy... do lodówki...
Ale ten najwyższy?

Poprawnie zbudowany ma tzw. ślepą podłogę wewnątrz.
Zwykle - traktowany był "po macoszemu", w odróżnieniu od tych wewnętrznych stropów, stanowiących podłogę kolejnej kondygnacji.

Tu jest recepta na strop wg. Iwanickiego.
Świetny architekt i konstruktor! Publikacja z 1917r, kiedy tak się to robiło DOBRZE (te stropy).



Budowanie nowego jest mniej upierdliwe, jak reanimacja starego.
Niech każdy wybierze sobie z opisu to, co mu najlepiej odpowiada, a ja opiszę remont starego, bo zakresem jest dużo szerszy.
Podkreślam : Tu chodzi o strop pomiędzy mieszkaniem a strychem!

Najpierw robimy dokładne oględziny tego, co jest.
Dobrze by było wykonać jakie prace rozbiórkowo dewastacyjne na jakim kawałku.
Zdejmujemy te zrzyny leżące na samym wierzchu "na mijankę".
Odkrywa nam się POLEPA.
Zwykle w stanie niezachwycającym optycznie, co WCALE nie znaczy - że w ZŁYM!

Przeklejam tu kawałek postu o polepie, jaki popełniłem dawno temu (2008r)

Polepa pełni bardzo ważne FUNKCJE w tym stropie!
Powinny wszystkie być spełniane nadal, lub nawet niektóre powinno się zintensyfikować!
WATĄ? (mineralną). 
- Dla mnie to NIEWYKONALNE!
Strop, będący jednocześnie podłogą następnej kondygnacji, robiony z drewna zachowuje się jak bębenek, bo takie są właściwości drewna. Sprężynuje, drga...
Aby usunąć tę niedogodność zwykle obliczało się go z dużym zapasem nośności i wstępnie obciążało tą masą polepy. Robiła za amortyzator, tłumik. Dobrze to robiła!
Inna sprawa - to wilgoć, którą produkujemy w domach w wielkiej obfitości przez samo w nich przebywanie. Polepa to magazyn olbrzymich ilości tej wilgoci i to taki, że długo może ją wchłaniać, a także długo oddawać tę, którą już ma. Uśrednia wilgotność względną powietrza wnętrz.
Nie istnieje możliwość zbudowania z desek szczelnej przegrody typu strop!!!!
Beczka MOŻE, ale nie musi być szczelna. Strop powinien, bo bardzo wiele ciepła tracimy przez unoszenie (konwekcję). Ta polepa jest świetną barierą przeciwkonwekcyjną!!!
Ale....
Ma wady!
Nie do kupienia w markecie! Nie da się na niej zarobić!!!
Brzydko wygląda! Taka szara (czytaj brudna - pewnie pełno w niej jakiegoś syfu, skoro tak wygląda i ma 100 lat!). NIC BARDZIEJ MYLNEGO NIE ISTNIEJE!!!!
Nie odpowiada "mentalnie" inwestorowi kreującemu swój nowy i wygodny, ekologiczny, oszczędny energetycznie dom! KOLEJNY ATAWIZM I BZDURY!!!
Taki inwestor chce mieć "nowe i dobre, nowoczesne technologicznie!"

Z takim nastawieniem walczyć się NIE DA!
Jak je masz - to ją wyrzuć! Jak kierujesz się rozumem, to ją poznaj i zadecyduj, bo MOŻNA ją usunąć POPRAWIAJĄC parametry stropu remontowanego.

Strop wypełniony polepą zrobioną zgodnie ze sztuką (bo polepy się ROBI!!!) jest absolutnie jałowy. Jest morderczy dla gryzoni i wszelkich mikrych organizmów. Pamiętajcie, że jest też PODŁOGĄ a ta ma nieco inne funkcje i znowu ta polepa je wszystkie DOBRZE spełnia!
Polepa to sypki materiał (najczęściej glina, mocno glinowaty piech, z dużym dodatkiem popiołu drzewnego (takiego jak z kominka, ogniska) i/lub wapna.
Jak jest sucha to trwa, tłumi, stabilizuje wilgotność...
Jak się tam co wleje (mycie i szorowanie podłogi - szczota szmata) - to bardzo silnie alkalizuje lokalne środowisko nie dopuszczając do rozwoju czagokolwiek.
A myszka czy szczurek też są wilgotne... i to wapienko z popiołem w oczka je gryzie - więc TAM mieszkać nie lubi i nie będzie!
Chcecie sprawdzić?
Zmieszajcie trochę gliny, wapna palonego i popiołu gołymi rękami....
Tylko potem nie narzekajcie, bo to tylko mała cena za wielką wiedzę!  

Więc - chcecie , to usuńcie. Zastąpcie ją innym materiałem równie dobrze pełniącym takie funkcje, jak go odkryjecie!

ALE...
MOŻNA ją usunąć. W ślepą podłogę dać woskowany papier i wysypać warstewką LEKKIEGO PRZECIEŻ keramzytu i...
Zrobić na niej zbrojoną wylewkę betonową będącą podłogą piętra. Nawet może to być płyta podłogówki (ogrzewania podłogowego).
Będzie szczelność, dociążenie, ZWIĘKSZENIE NOŚNOŚCI STOPU!!!!
Będzie wyciszenie, i nawet jakaś ochrona przed wilgocią legarów tworzących ten strop. Funkcje zostaną odtworzone przy eliminacji tej nienowoczesnej polepy.

Koniec TAMTYCH przemyśleń…
Wracamy do stropu najwyższego.
Po dokonaniu częściowej dewastacji już widzimy z jak dużym potworem trzeba się będzie zmierzyć.
Bywa tak, że jakieś legary są mocno nadgryzione czasem czy grzybkiem.
Należy je wtedy wymienić.
Jak uszkodzeniu ulegnie tylko główka spoczywająca w gnieździe w ścianie – da się legar naprawić.
Można na kilka sposobów.
Albo robimy na niego „podkowę” z grubej stalowej blachy, którą skręcamy z legarem śrubami.
Albo na złącze ciesielskie wpasowujemy kawałek nowego legara.
Często skracamy stary tak, aby po jednej stronie została się zupełnie zdrowa główka a po drugiej – tworzymy ją z wpasowanej dostawki.
Prace ciesielskie wymagają odrobiny wprawy i wiedzy.
Warto do nich wynająć kogoś otrzaskanego z tymi pracami, jak samemu się nie bardzo wie, umie czy chce te prace wykonać.
Polepę usuwamy.
Znacznie wtedy odciążamy taki strop co jest i dobrze i niedobrze!
Na ślepą podłogę wykładamy dywanik z folii możliwie nie tej najcieńszej.
Oczywiście, NAJPIERW instalujemy w tym stropie to wszystko, co nam potrzebne!
Kable, rury czy kanały wentylacyjne wentylacji mechanicznej, którą BARDZO WARTO przy okazji remontu i termomodernizacji budynku zainstalować.
Na ten dywanik wylewamy BETON LEKKI.
- Tu – jak kieszeń pozwoli!
Albo STYROBETON, albo PERLITOBETON.
Wylewamy go na ślepą podłogę do wysokości legarów.
Potem nabijamy na te legary jakie podpórki z klocków o wysokości 2-3cm.
Mogą być ścinki jakiej listewki/deski.
Na tych podpórkach układamy siatkę zbrojącą z marketu o oczkach, jak się uda trafić około 5 x 5 cm a jak nie uda się trafić to zwykłą o oczkach 10 x 10cm.
Na tę siatkę wylewamy kolejną warstwę betonu lekkiego o nieco zwiększonej zawartości cementu, aby była bardziej „strong”.
Idealny byłby tu perlitobeton.
Jak nas stać, to wodouszczelniamy go dodając do wylewki w trakcie przygotowywania szkło wodne. Jak nie, to po związaniu tej warstwy i wyschnięciu można ją pomalować jaką farbą kauczukową.
Taka biała do malowania pasów na jezdni jest dobra, bo i wodouszczelni warstwę i rozjaśni pomieszczenie.
Mamy sztywny strop, po którym możemy swobodnie chodzić a nawet na nim co poustawiać, byle unikać nacisków punktowych (jaki wywierają na podłoże nogi od stołu).
Jeżeli przewidujemy różne przeznaczenie pomieszczenia to nawet najcieńsza płyta OSB rozłoży te punktowe naciski na sporej powierzchni i nie pozwoli na uszkodzenie takiego stropu.
Od strony wnętrz przykręcamy płyty karton-gipsowe, szpachlujemy, malujemy i cieszymy się estetycznym, bardzo SZCZELNYM, TERMOIZOLACYJNYM i NIEPALNYM stropem!

Adam M

Trochę trwa to klikanie...
Powoli przelecimy przez wszystkie tematy.
A.M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Strona od wewnątrz do zrobienia (mam zbić cały tynk do cegły aby odsłonić łuki czy tylko przeorać sufit?), ale na górze nie tak łatwo.
Chciałem tam zrobić podłogówkę (jak wystawię piętro) a do tego potrzebne jest wzmocnienie stropu."

Co do nośności czy wzmocnień trudno mi wyrokować.
Tu konstruktor/architekt jest potrzebny, który policzy ile i czego trzeba dodać.
Ja się plątam w rejonach "remontu przy zastosowaniu identycznych lub PODOBNYCH do oryginalnych materiałów".
Górę da się po kawałku zrobić.
Tak zaraz jej nadbudowywać nie będziesz...

Zbić tyle, aby zostało to, co się dobrze trzyma. Jak tynk to sam piach to masz więcej roboty...
Chodzi o to, żeby na łeb nie spadło to, co się cegieł nie trzyma, razem z karton-gipsem.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mogę na szybko odnaleźć epopei o styrobetonie....
Spokojnie. Znajdę, aby kolejny raz nie pisać tego samego.
Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

lambda 0,08 a U?

----------


## adam_mk

O styrobetonie słów kilka.
*Przeklejone z innego miejsca, gdzie było rozważane ocieplanie stropu…*

Bierzesz jaką betoniarkę i do niej pchasz co trzeba.:
Wodę (trochę)
Cement (tyle ile trzeba na raz - zależy od wielkości betoniarki)
Potem, jak się już zrobi mleczko cementowe (cement wymieszany z wodą) wrzucasz tam pył styropianowy.
Tyle ile wlezie.
Powinien być dobrze zwilżony tym mleczkiem, które potem zastygnie i poskleja te wsypane kuleczki.
Próbkę sobie zrób w jakim kubełku plastikowym z Castoramy za 5zł.
Wylewasz to grubą możliwie warstwą i czekasz, aż zastygnie.
Oczywiście, pilnujesz, aby było równo (wygładzasz jaką deską, listwą itp.)
Zwiąże to będziesz miał szczelny "prawie" styropian odlewany z betoniarki własnymi rękami.
Bezspoinowa warstwa ocieplenia dość twarda aby po niej spokojnie chodzić.

No, to się tu teraz poskarżę!

Wiedząc, że mnie też czeka rozwiązanie problemu ocieplenia wielkich powierzchni podpodłogowych (nad piwnicą) - zrobiłem sobie rozdrabniarkę do styropianu.
Odpadu styropianowego można mieć ile się chce i nawet z pocałowaniem w rękę, jak się komu posprząta po ocieplaniu chałupy.
Zrobiłem i działała ślicznie!
Zwrócił się do mnie z prośbą o pożyczenie ... forumowicz.
Doczytał, ze mam...
Pożyczyłem.
I już ze dwa lata nie mogę odzyskać, choć TERAZ jest mi potrzebna!
Chyba czas zabrać się za zrobienie następnej.
TEJ JUŻ NIKOMU NIE POŻYCZĘ!!!

Jak gdzieś znajdę zdjęcia tamtej, co przepadła to wkleję.
Tylko mam je gdzieś bardzo głęboko zagrzebane na dysku (i diabli wiedzą - którym)

Maszynka prosta.
Walec z wkręconymi w niego OD WEWNĄTRZ tzw."pchełkami".
Takie samo-gwintujące i bardzo twarde wkręty.
Istny jeż obrotowy.
Wydajność niewyobrażalnie wielka...

Z Castoramy czy innego marketu to sobie tylko cement musisz przywlec.
No, można i folię, żeby nadmiar wody w ten strop się nie wsączył przy wylewaniu.
MOŻNA, jak ten strop wiotki jest, wrzucić w tę warstwę jaką siatkę zbrojącą (gotowiec z marketu).
Jak chcesz WODOUSZCZELNIĆ tę wylewkę - dodaj szkła wodnego do mleczka cementowego.

Znajdź jaki większy sklep z AGD.
Mają zwykle do nagłej krwi opakowań styropianowych, z którymi sami już nie wiedzą co robić!
Styropian z tych najlepszych - gęsty i twardy!
Umów się, że regularnie będziesz to obierał, to jaki kąt na to sobie wygospodarują i tam będzie dla Ciebie leżała stale cała hałda...

NAJPIERW zrób rozdrabniarkę.
POTEM kup wielkie foliowe worki.
PÓŹNIEJ umów te odpady.

Przywozisz, rozdrabniasz i układasz worki napełnione tym pyłem - jeden obok drugiego, w warstwie - na tym strychu.
NATYCHMIAST zobaczysz - że to działa!
Oczywiście, jak się ociepli, to sobie tę wylewkę zrobisz i ZNOWU po strychu będzie dawało się chodzić.

Możesz też zadzwonić gdzieś i zlecić tę robotę, ale wtedy szykuj kasę na jej opłacenie.
Darmo nie zrobią...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

ziuta62
Twój problem jest bardziej złożony.
Przemyślę i napiszę wieczorkiem jak bym się za to zabrał.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki serdeczne! Wszystko w miarę wolnego czasu. Budowa rusza w czerwcu. Kwestia tylko kolejki u Pigeona, jeśli bedzie ten proszek potrzebny. 
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## ravbc

Adamie: skoro już opisałeś rozdrabniarkę styropianu, masz może prosty pomysł na urządzenie do wdmuchiwania tego rozdrobnionego w szczeliny (no powiedzmy takie większe dziury)? Najlepiej bezpośrednio z tej rozdrabniarki, coby za dużo nie nasyfić wokół...  :wink:

----------


## Tomku

> Zrobiłbym tak:
> (…) 
> Później przygotowałbym kilka jakich rozporówek czy kołków szybkiego montażu, dociął odpowiednio płytę gips-kartonową i ...
> Na płytę gips-kartonową (leżącą na podłodze) wywaliłbym warstwę pianki z puszki. Takiej do osadzania drzwi i okien.
> Urośnie ile musi w jakie 5 minut.
> Płytę podniósłbym i docisnął do sufitu dbając o jej wypoziomowanie i przykręcił w kilku miejscach na rozporówki czy kołki szybkiego montażu.
> (…)
> Adam M.


Moim zdaniem nie ma szans podnieść tak "upapranej" płyty k-g (nawet stosując, genialny w istocie, stelaż "Bombowego" podrzucony przez mpoplaw-a w poście #18 ) i zamocować jej szczęśliwie na suficie.
Jeśli zaczekamy za długo - zbyt twarda już pianka będzie mocno prężyć + nie "złapie", a jeśli za krótko - pianka stoczy się z płyty przy próbie podniesienia (na h 3m!) prosto na roześmiane twarze operatorów, a do tego upchana pod sufitem może nie stężeć jak należy (mimo wcześniejszego zwilżenia go wodą).
Jeszcze raz zaznaczam, że to moja opinia, której nikomu nie zamierzam narzucać. Wyłącznie dla przemyślenia.

Ja bym to zrobił podwieszone na stelażu do k-g + np.wełna pomiędzy dla wyciszenia - przecież masz h pomieszczenia ponad 3m!
Albo tak jak mówił powyżej Adam, tylko ciut inaczej  :wink: 

Kilka lat temu remontowałem mieszkanie w przedwojennej kamienicy, w salonie jedna ze ścian okazała się być przykryta płytą kartonowo gipsową (sądząc po ilości warstw farby - strasznie starą).
Gdy ją mozolnie skrobałem z historycznych fresków okazało się, że jest bardzo słabo podparta - normalnie pod naciskiem dłoni pracuje jak wielki miech, wydmuchując przez otwory po haczykach do obrazków równie historyczny kurz  :wink: 
Do końca remontu było już "bliżej jak dalej", zdecydowałem nie burzyć już nic więcej - miałem dość pyłu i gruzu.
Zrobiłem tak:
Pokołkowałem najpierw tą płaszczyznę (dość rzadko), żeby się od ceglanej ściany pod spodem nie odrywała, a następnie powierciłem w niej ze 300 otworów ósemką (idzie piorunem).
W te otwory opryskiwaczem ogrodniczym wtrysnąłem wody, a potem stopniowo, jadąc od dołu, piankowałem pianą niskoprężną, robiąc przerwy na stężenie poprzednich "placków".
Później wyciąłem nadmiar sterczący z otworków i zaciągnąłem gładzią.
Stoi do tej pory, nic nie pęka, można się opierać - ani drgnie  :smile: 

Wracając do meritum - *ja bym* to najpierw zamocował na suficie, a potem *ewentualnie* pianką stabilizował.

----------


## adam_mk

Kupa dziur się zrobi do szpachlowania...
W trzech chłopa da się to wykonać.

Nakładamy piankę na płytę. Tam gdzie te koleby - grubiej.
Dwóch podnosi tę płytę i dociska do sufitu a trzeci z wiertarką i szybkim montażem ją mocuje, żeby nie zleciała.
Potem kontrola poziomowania i ew. podparcie jaką dechą, płytą i stemplem.
Pianka zaś tak szybko nie łapie.
W kilka minut urośnie i zanim dojedziemy do końca płyty - już jest dobra do zamontowania.
Równo podnoszona płyta pianki nie zrzuci.

Można test jaki zrobić na kawałku tego sufitu...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

ravbc
Idź do jakiego marketu.
Obejrzyj sobie tam jaki pistolet do piaskowania (jest ich sporo).
Albo kup ten największy, albo zrób sobie coś na ten obraz.
Potem, w zależności od zasobności warsztatu - kompresor lub dobry odkurzacz. 
Na wylot można kawałek jakiego igielitowego wężyka dopasować (z działu dom i ogród).
Łatwiej będzie.
Zadziała poprawnie, bo pył styropianowy lekki jest.

Z rozdrabniarki to nie, ale z worka wprost - to się da bez cudowania.

Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

> U wylicza się dzieląc lambdę przez grubość przykład:
> 10cm to U=0,8 W/m2*K
> 20cm to U=0,4 W/m2*K
> 50cm to U=0,16 W/m2*K


mpoplaw na podstawie jakiego źródła stwierdzasz, że lambda to 0,08 ?

Pytam bo nie wiem. 
To jakiś logiczny wywód? Z karty technicznej poliuretanu??

----------


## mrTomo

Chyba tak się do tego zabiorę, że zrobię stelaż na suficie tak, żeby płyta kg była ze 3cm od sufitu i przykręcę do tego płyty. Wtedy mogę to zrobić nawet sam.
A potem opiankuję. Oczywiście najpierw 1 płyta, opiankować i dopiero następna. Być może będę musiał ciąć płyty na połowę, żeby było łatwiej.

----------


## adam_mk

Pomysł dobry i powinien zadziałać.
Podział płyt narzucą Ci te legary stalowe.

Adam M.

----------


## mrTomo

> Pomysł dobry i powinien zadziałać.
> Podział płyt narzucą Ci te legary stalowe.
> Adam M.


Dokładnie tak.
--
A potem zastanowię się co z górą.
--
Będziesz pisał coś o tynkach perlitowych?

----------


## adam_mk

tak, ale jak widzę kolejka jest spora.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mrTomo

No - bo jak zwykle trafiłeś z tematem w samą dychę!
Przed wiosną nie będę tynkował na pewno - więc mogę poczekać  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Chyba tak się do tego zabiorę, że zrobię stelaż na suficie tak, żeby płyta kg była ze 3cm od sufitu i przykręcę do tego płyty. Wtedy mogę to zrobić nawet sam.


... oj Ty to chyba nigdy tego nie robiłeś skoro myślisz o tych 3 cm od stropu...

minimum dla "niewprawnego" to jakieś 5cm - tyle ma wieszak ... jakis tam... i bardzo prosty strop!
nie będziesz musiał nigdzie "gubić" centymetów do poziomu...

no chyba że wszytko polecisz na ESach... ale spróbuj kiedyś dokręcić pchłę w takiej trzy centymetrowej odległości, albo wypoziomować wszytko....

nie żeby nie było wykonalne... ale...

----------


## mrTomo

> ... oj Ty to chyba nigdy tego nie robiłeś skoro myślisz o tych 3 cm od stropu...
> 
> nie żeby nie było wykonalne... ale...


 :Lol: 
Te 3 cm podałem tak w dużym przybliżeniu... może być i 5 cm  :Lol: 
Rusztowanie mogę zrobić z 25mm listwy drewnianej a sufit wygląda na prosty...choć nie mierzyłem.

----------


## mamut 74

Adam a do ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej można zastosować Twój przepis ze styrobetonem?

----------


## Grand72

> W te otwory opryskiwaczem ogrodniczym wtrysnąłem wody, a potem stopniowo, jadąc od dołu, piankowałem pianą niskoprężną, robiąc przerwy na stężenie poprzednich "placków".
> Później wyciąłem nadmiar sterczący z otworków i zaciągnąłem gładzią.


 Czy w taki sposób dałoby się doszczelnić źle położone ocieplenie styropianowe na elewacji. Chodzi o takie kładzione na placki czyli ze szczeliną między scianą a styro?

----------


## netbet

> Rusztowanie mogę zrobić z 25mm listwy drewnianej a sufit wygląda na prosty...choć nie mierzyłem.


tiaaa... jasne... widziałeś kiedyś równy strop? tak z czystej ciekawości pytam, bo ja strop widziałem tylko jeden na żywca... u siebie ... resztę na zdjęciach u innych... :big grin:

----------


## mrTomo

> tiaaa... jasne... widziałeś kiedyś równy strop? tak z czystej ciekawości pytam, bo ja strop widziałem tylko jeden na żywca... u siebie ... resztę na zdjęciach u innych...


U mnie równość tego stropu wynika z położonych legarów. 
Jak były położone nierówno - w co wątpię bo przed wojną budowali inaczej niż teraz - to będzie jak mówisz.

----------


## MrButton

Witam serdecznie i prosze o odniesienie sie do mojego problemu, 

Mieszkam  w nowym domu pierwszą zime, jest on ocieplony styro 15 cm, wełna 20+10 cm i ogrzewany gazem. Niestety dziś zauważyłem, że na sciance kolankowej (beton komórkowy 24 cm) w garderobie (i tylko tam) pojawia się wilgoć i pierwsze oznaki grzyba. Garderoba została wydzielona z pustki nad garażem, która pierwotnie w projekcie nie była przeznaczona do użytkowania. Jako że jest to i tak bardzo niskie pomieszczenie, zastosowaliśmy tam tylko 3 cm styro na podłodze, ale sufit w garażu byl wyklejony dodatkowo 5 cm, wspomnę że garaż jest nieogrzewany. Ocieplenie z wełny to tylko 20 cm w tym pomieszczeniu (i także żeby nie było za niskie?. Scianka kolankowa z zewnątrz ocieplona styro elewacyjnym 10 cm.  
Czy użycie cieńszej warstwy materiałów izolacyjnych jest powodem wilgoci?  
W pokoju z którym łączy się garderoba  jest wentylacja grawitacyjna. 
Proszę o pomoc co zrobić w takiej sytuacji? Zbudować dodatkową konstrukcje i ocieplić scianę od wewnątrz, maskując to płytą g-k? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mamut 74

nie wolno betonu ocieplać z dwóch stron

----------


## adam_mk

Przecież cały dowcip w tym, że to nie płaski sufit tylko koleby!
Przykręć ten profil w kolebie a płyta będzie równo z legarem.
Reszta - bez zmian!
Tylko skrobać tego nie musisz jak masz te profile...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Na razie lecimy po stropach.
O tynkach i ścianie fundamentowej też będzie.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

ziuta62

Ocieplanie stropów drewnianych wełną to kompletnie nieudany pomysł!
Poza tym – KTÓRY TO STROP?
Parteru? Piętra?

Ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie robione perlitem jest bardzo dobre.
Tak samo ocieplenie podłogi nad piwnicą.

Grunt gliniasto-skalisty jest mokry z definicji.
Będzie drenaż opaskowy?
Jak robiony?

Styropian na ściany to dobry pomysł. Lepszy jak wełna.
Ale to trzeba wyjątkowo starannie zrobić.
Opiszę ten problem.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

MrButton
Uważam, że tę garderobę spaprałeś kompletnie.
Jest do przebudowania.
Trzeba by się pozastanawiać - jak.

Adam M.

----------


## Tomku

> Czy w taki sposób dałoby się doszczelnić źle położone ocieplenie styropianowe na elewacji. Chodzi o takie kładzione na placki czyli ze szczeliną między scianą a styro?


Widziałem fotki Twojego domu w wątku buforowym, dla mnie te kropki ciepła są zbyt podobne jedna do drugiej, żeby to miały być placki kleju. Wyglądają jak kołki mocujące.
Nakleić cienką warstwę styro po całości? Warto? I czy jest system, który dopuszcza 2,5 kondygnacji bez kołkowania? - Twoje ryzyko.
Więcej ciepła zmyka pod listwą startową - więcej zyskasz przez opatulenie styku izolacji ściany z izolacją pionową fundamentu. Tam bym zrobił piankowe zastrzyki, zamknie się też przy okazji wlot "komina" między ścianą, a źle przylegającym styro.
Zorza pod dachem - jak wysoko masz wymurowaną ścianę? Czy aby izolacja poddasza dobrze zachodzi na styropian ściany?

----------


## adam_mk

Ocieplenie ściany styropianem.

Sposób na ocieplenie nie najszczęśliwszy ale i nie najgorszy, jak dobrze wykonany.

DLACZEGO styropian jest BIAŁY?
-Bo tak jest!
(najprostsza odpowiedź - nic nie wyjaśniająca!)
Ale…
Styropian to spieniony styren. Piana styrenowa.
A styren w postaci nie spienionej jest podobny do plexi.
Jest przeźroczysty!
Piana styrenowa to pozlepiane banieczki powietrza ze styrenową, przeźroczystą, ścianką.
Po prostu – powietrze pozostające w bezruchu.
W skali makro – jak patrzymy na tę pianę – promienie światła tak się łamią na ściankach banieczek – że widzimy biel.
DOWÓD WPROST?
- Proszę!  :Lol: 
Przy najbliższej bytności w wannie, tak dla relaksu i edukacji, wlejcie sobie jakiego płynu do kąpieli czy choćby szamponu do wody.
Uważnie obejrzyjcie sobie wodę w wannie.
Zwykle widać dno i jaką nogę przy tym dnie.
Załóżmy – że ładną (bo naszą własną!).
JEŻELI teraz mocno zburzymy wodę (ręką, prysznicem czy jakkolwiek) TO powierzchnia tej PRZEŹROCZYSTEJ wody pokryje się pianą, która jest… BIAŁA!!!
Czysta optyka geometryczna!
Tyle, że ta piana szybko „gaśnie” a styrenowa jest względnie trwała…

Wnioski?
Styropian BIAŁY jest mało doskonały, bo ciepło go „prześwieca” na wylot!
Ciepła (podczerwieni, fali o sporej długości) nasze oko już nie rejestruje – to wydaje nam się, że takiego efektu nie ma.
Ale on jest i to wcale nie marginalny!

Co więc robić, aby było lepiej?
- Trzeba by było zrobić pianę z materiału NIEPRZEŹROCZYSTEGO!
Wiadomo przecież, że ciepło, które mamy izolować, przenosi się przez przewodnictwo termiczne, konwekcję i promieniowanie.
Przewodnictwo termiczne styrenowej piany jest bardzo nikłe.
Konwekcja w płycie styropianu nie występuje, bo piana jest sztywna.
Co z tym promieniowaniem?!

Problem rozwiązano w prosty sposób.
POPSUTO STYREN!
Dopaprano do niego dobrze się z nim mieszającego – grafitu.
Grafit dobrze przewodzi ciepło!!!
Ale – jest kompletnie nieprzeźroczysty.
Dopiero taki popsuty grafitem styren spieniono i otrzymano szary styropian.
Okazało się, że w efekcie – poprawiono izolacyjne parametry otrzymanego materiału!

Adam M.

----------


## Grand72

> Czy aby izolacja poddasza dobrze zachodzi na styropian ściany?


Chyba żartujesz, na pewno nie!!! Bo jak pisałem nie dopilnowałem a nawet gdyby to nie wiedziałem. Zawodowo zajmuję się zupełnie czym innym. Dopiero tutaj na forum dojrzewa moje marzenie o dobrym domu. (jeszcze tylko dwa -w myśl zasady 1. dla wroga itd)

----------


## ziuta62

Adamie! Będzie drenaż opaskowy taki jak w Icopalu proponują. Z geowłókniną, rurkami i zasypane żwirkiem. Chyba tak to leci. Myślałam nad drenażem francuskim jaki robi jakaś firma z Gliwic. Nie wiem czy zdążę z nimi to mówić. Używają tylko geowłókniny. I będą studzienki.
Strop jest między parterem, a piętrem. Przy czym kompletnie nam niezależy na wielkości pomieszczeń na piętrze. Wymogi dachu 45 stopni zrobiły nam z parterówki z leksza większy domek. Nad salonem pustka. Belki stropu nad parterem 24cm na 16. Ale we wszystkich pomieszczeniach z tym stropem belki będą zostawione na widoku. Tak, że podłoga na pietrze będzie dopiero nad tymi belkami wszystko jedno jaka gruba. Plan jest taki, aby się zmieściły rury DGP z kominka.Plan jest taki, że na tym stropie kładziemy deski boazeryjne, a na nich dopiero podłoga piętra. Patrząc z dołu cały strop widoczny/ belki i pomiędzy boazeria. Był plan żeby boazerię nabijać między belkami gdzieś w połowie ich wysokości. Czyli 12 cm widocznych belek od parteru patrząc. 
Z tą wełną to mnie zaskoczyłeś. Ale nic to ja się uczę. No staram się.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ziuta62

Znalazłam. Mata drenarska, sączki i żwirek. Głupoty jakieś na szybko wypisuję bez sprawdzenia bo mi sie internet rozłącza co kilka minut.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiemy więcej to coś wymyślimy.
Uszy do góry!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz o wpływie formy na treść.

Styropian stosujemy w postaci płyt różnej grubości, ale zawsze równoległościennych.
Łatwo się je wytwarza, transportuje, magazynuje i…sprzedaje!
TRUDNO je się stosuje W TEJ POSTACI!
Jest sobie ściana.
Bardziej lub mniej równa i bardziej lub mniej pionowa.
A do tego – bardziej lub mniej przypominająca SITKO!!!

Wiele osób buduje z MAXa, porotermu i podobnych materiałów.
Poziome warstwy takiej ściany się spaja zaprawą/klejem – jakimś lepiszczem.
A pionowe?
Zwykle składne są na „meander” czy jaki „zamek”.
W tych miejscach powstaje szczelinka na wylot przez ścianę!
I w efekcie – taka ściana to SITO!!!
Tego „naprawić” za bardzo się nie da…
Taka kiepska technologia wynikająca z dążności do budowania szybkiego i bez specjalnego wysiłku.
„Sprzedaje się”, więc sens ma…
Jakby budujący wiedzieli CO kupują – to by się już nie sprzedawała.
Budowlańcom – wsio rybka, bo oni i tak w tym mieszkać nie będą…
A robota – łatwiejsza!

Do czego zmierzam?
Staram się pokazać, że NIE WSZYSTKIE ŚCIANY SĄ DOBRE!
Te „dziurawe” mają tą właściwość, że uruchomiona w nich zostaje KONWEKCJA.
Inaczej – UNOSZENIE (ciepła).

Wyobraźmy sobie teraz, ze na TAKĄ ścianę nalepiamy półmetrowej grubości płyty styropianu NA PLACKI.
Mogą mieć nawet półtora metra, ale TAK położone niczego dobrze nie są w stanie termoizolować!
Wiucha przez szpary w ścianach i wiucha pomiędzy ścianami a płytami styropianowymi – jak sobie tylko chce!
Byle był tylko cień różnic temperatur…
Rusza napęd grawitacyjny i zapłacone ciepło nam ucieka w dal…

Czy jest jakiś DOBRY sposób zastosowania tych PŁYT styropianu, który sam w sobie zły nie jest?
Wydaje się – że jest, CHOĆ NIKT TAK NIE ROBI!!!
(ciągle nie potrafię zrozumieć – czemu?)

Należałoby na samym początku uszczelnić taką ścianę, którą chcemy ocieplić PŁYTAMI (styropianu).
Można sobie wyobrazić jej „zatarcie” jaką zaprawą tynkopodobną, klejem czy podobną substancją. Powinna dobrze się trzymać tej ściany, ale tynki i kleje to potrafią.
Mamy więc USZCZELNIONĄ i WYGŁADZONĄ ścianę. (i trochę kasy mniej).
Należałoby płyty styropianu kleić do takiej ściany cała powierzchnią, ale to mało realne z powodu kosztów.
MOŻNA WIĘC kleić takie płyty po całym ich obwodzie tak, aby pomiędzy SZCZELNĄ ścianą a płytą powstała zamknięta pustka z powietrzem pozostającym W BEZRUCHU.
Technika znana i stosowana – jak chodzi o samo klejenie płyt.
Bez uszczelnienia ściany – mało twórcza…
Do klejenia płyt styropianowych ostatnio wymyślono klej PUR. Taka mało rozprężająca się pianka pozwalająca na trwałe dolepienia płyty styropianowej do dowolnego materiału.
Nakładamy po obwodzie płyty wałek tej pianki z pistoletu, dla pewności dodajemy krzyżyk na środku płyty i przykładamy do ściany. Chwilkę przytrzymujemy – i pierwsza płyta jest.
UWAGA!
Jeżeli nie położymy wałka piany na miejscu styku z kolejną płytą – znowu budujemy SITKO!
Jeżeli położymy- to płyty zostają szczelnie sklejone i powstaje przegroda LITA, bez możliwości migracji strużek powietrza mikroszczelinami.
I to jest główny cel takiego działania : Otrzymanie LITEJ warstwy termoizolacji.

Teraz możecie mnie obsobaczyć i chcieć za takie pomysły zastrzelić!  :Lol: 
TYLE ROBOTY?!

Ale jak się termoizolacji nie zrobi szczelnie – tak, aby odciąć KONWEKCJĘ, PRZEWODNICTWO i PROMIENIOWANIE – to się udaje a nie termoizoluje!

Piana styrenowa „nie lubi” promieniowania UV.
Gaśnie.
DLATEGO należy ją (no, ten styropian) przed nim chronić.
Nakłada się siatkę na kleju i to jest wystarczające.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

ziuta62
Chyba da się to zrobić prościej, lepiej i... taniej.
Trochę cierpliwości ,bo i tak skaczę po tych ociepleniach w kratkę.
Raz to raz tamto...
A jeszcze ci od ocieplania buforów czekają...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawostki p.poż. związane z ocieplaniem domu styropianowymi płytami.

Tu, na tym forum, ale chyba bardzo głęboko gdzieś zakopany jest opis badania ocieplenia styropianowego ściany domu wykonany przez CNBOP.

W opisie styropianu jest – że nie rozprzestrzenia ognia i jest samogasnący…
Ale to wcale NIE ZAWSZE JEST PRAWDĄ!!!
Stwierdzono w trakcie badań, że w warstwie do 5cm styropian JEST samogasnący.
Jeżeli jednak warstwa jest grubsza, a stosuje się dużo grubsze to styropian zachowuje się w nieoczekiwany sposób!
Zapalony gdzieś przy listwie startowej wypala/wytapia kanały w płytach pomiędzy ścianą a tynkiem i wtedy zaczyna działać jak komin.
A ściślej – jak komin, w którym podpaliły się sadze!
Błyskawicznie rozłażą się „drzewka” i tworzą „gałązki” tych kanałów a pali się jak w hutniczym piecu!
W mało widoczny z zewnątrz sposób ogień rozprzestrzenia się po elewacji!
Dachy zwykle są z drewna…
Deskowanie, okap, więźba…
BARDZO trzeba na to uważać.

Ja tego nie wymyśliłem!
To tu gdzieś jest i pamiętam dyskusje na ten temat…

Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

> nie bo nasiąknie wodą jak gąbka i straci połowę lambdy


nawet z domieszką szkla wodnego?

----------


## OLGIER

Witam wszysktich,
bardzo prosiłbym o pomoc w kwesti wyliczenia wsp.lambda dla obliczenia grubości styropianu na ocieplenie. Niestety mimo ciągłego przeglądania for internetowych nie natknąłem się na podobny problem, dlatego też do Was skierowałem swoje pytanie.. 
Dom 2-kondygnacyjny, budowany w początkach lat 90-tych. Ściana 2-warstwowa + pustka powietrzna (od zewnątrz pustak żużlowy gr. 19 cm, następnie ok. 5 cm odstępu, a od wewnątrz pustak pianowy gr. 12 cm - jasno szary pustak, strukturą przypominający pumeks, bardzo lekki, dajacy zarysować się np.gwoździem). Obie ściany co jakąś odległość są z sobą łączone pustakiem pianowym (ok . 70 cm - 100 cm). 
Dom planujemy ocieplic styropianem o wsp.lambda ok. 0.31 - 0.32, jednak zastanawiamy się nad jego grubością.
Jeśli ktoś spotkał sie z podobną konstrukcją ścian, bardzo proszę o poradę.

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuje.

----------


## tomek131

Kużwa dajcie Adamowi pisać,jest tyle wątków a co minuta wpadacie z jakimś osobistym problemem i nie na temat do tego.Jak Adam pisze o styro zadajmy ewentualne pytania wyłącznie w związku ze styro.ALe pytania ,a nie osobiste wycinkowe problemy ,bo od tego są setki wątków, a ten będzie do dupy nie przejrzysty ,a mógł być ciekawy.99% pojęcia nie ma o izolacji -przykleić styro ,napchać wełny -cała na ten temat wiedza.

----------


## adam_mk

Dokończmy może problem styropianu.

W obiegu są różne styropiany.
Producenci prześcigają się w wykazywaniu o ile i w którą stronę różnią się na gorsze wytwory konkurencji…
Są styropiany białe, szare, w kropki (dalmatyńczyki), ciapki itp.
Ale…
Tak naprawdę – to są tylko dwie grupy styropianów.
EPS i XPS
Jak się w nie wpatrzeć, to EPS składa się z bardzo wielu drobnych kuleczek ciasno sprasowanych i sklejonych do kupy.
XPS za to jest JEDNĄ wielką kuleczką!
W efekcie – JEST ogromna różnica w ich zachowaniu się w różnych miejscach domu.

We wszelkich tabelach podano, że nasiąkliwość styropianu to około 4% i raczej mniej niż więcej.
Jeżeli kawałek EPS (ten zlepek) zanurzymy w wodzie, obciążymy oraz zostawimy na dłuższy czas, to okazuje się, że tak potrafi naciągnąć tą wodą, ze w niej prawie tonie!
- To CO z tą tabelową nasiąkliwością?
Ano nic! Nie zmienia się…
Woda po prostu wypełnia przestrzeń pomiędzy tymi małymi kuleczkami.
Styropian (kuleczki) dalej jest SUCHY, ale PŁYTA EPS jest MOKRA.
Ponieważ XPS to jedna wielka kulka – woda nie bardzo ma GDZIE się w nim mieścić.
PŁYTY XPS SĄ ZAWSZE SUCHE.
Są też droższe…

Wnioski są takie, że tam, gdzie mamy do czynienia z wodą napierającą – nie należy stosować EPS. Namoczony zapomina, że miał termoizolować.
Kładziony tak, aby woda (jeżeli się tam gdzieś znajdzie) mogła grawitacyjnie się odsączyć – ma sens. Czyli raczej na ścianach a nie w gruncie.
Ściany fundamentowe to miejsce, gdzie XPS się sprawdzi dobrze. Nawet otoczony wodami roztopowymi czy opadowymi. Oczywiście, jeżeli pamiętamy o tym, aby układać z niego warstwy LITE (posklejane).
Dodatkowo przed tymi wodami chroni się go obmazując jakimiś hydrouszczelniaczami. Jest ich kilka różnych do wyboru.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Użyteczny zakres temperaturowy i środowiskowy stosowania styropianu.

Spieniony w procesie produkcji styren tworzy bąbelki o bardzo cieniutkiej ściance, ale o sporej powierzchni. Ścianki tych bąbelków są dość sztywne, ale na tyle elastyczne – że nie kruche! Do tego – w dość szerokim zakresie temperatur.
Bez specjalnego stresu znoszą niskie temperatury. Dowodzi tego choćby fakt, że płyty styropianu od dawna z powodzeniem stosuje się do termoizolowania chłodni i mroźni.
Gorzej jest z ich właściwościami, jak temperatura miejsca zastosowania takiego styropianu zbliża się do 100stC. Do około 50-60stC niewiele się dzieje. Powyżej tej granicy ścianki banieczek miękną a podgrzane wewnątrz nich powietrze – zwiększając swą objętość i ciśnienie – przerywa je i piana „gaśnie”. Styropian „znika”.
Mechanizm ten jest bardzo podobny do pękania banieczki mydlanej. Ona też pęka dlatego, że ścianka w jakimś miejscu ulega nadmiernemu wycienieniu.
Styropian do termoizolowania bardzo gorących rur w kotłowni kompletnie się NIE NADAJE!!!

Innym ograniczeniem dla stosowania styropianu jest rozpuszczanie ścianek tych banieczek przez opary różnych rozpuszczalników styrenu.
Takie właściwości maja wszelkie bituminy i pochodne ropy naftowej.
A że popularne gazy (metan, etan, propan, butan) to ta sama grupa związków, to podejrzewam, ze też mają tę właściwość (nie testowałem, bo nie miałem potrzeby).

Dobierając więc miejsca dla zastosowania styropianu jako termoizolacji należy więc przeanalizować, czy nie zetknie się on tam ze zbyt wysokimi temperaturami, ewentualnie jaką smołą, benzyną czy jakimiś farbami (wiele z nich rozpuszcza styropian).

O styropianie chyba tyle…

Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

zerową

----------


## marchew

> Użyteczny zakres temperaturowy i środowiskowy stosowania styropianu.
> 
> ...Do około 50-60stC niewiele się dzieje. Powyżej tej granicy ścianki banieczek miękną a podgrzane wewnątrz nich powietrze – zwiększając swą objętość i ciśnienie – przerywa je i piana „gaśnie”. Styropian „znika”....


czy pod dachówką mogą panować takie temperatury? jak mogą, to do ocieplania między/pod krokwiami się nie nadaje...
a co ze stropodachami?

PS: Adamie dzięki za cierpliwość!

----------


## tomek131

No właśnie.Dzięki.Ja się z Adamem trochę droczę co do WM ,co nie zmienia faktu,że podziwiam go za wiedzę i za to ,że ją tu przekazuje i pomaga

----------


## mrTomo

> bardzo gruby
> w tej chwili masz tam U=0,9W/m2*K
> miło by było jak byś zjechał do U=0,3 albo U=0,2
> czyli 15-20 cm grubo
> 
>  poniżej zdjęcia jak wygląda takie coś do samodzielnego kręcenia płyt na sufitach
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?119496-Cedryk-bez-tajemnic-czyli-jak-wybudowali%C5%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!&p=4592939&viewfull=1#post4592939


Dzięki bardzo za obliczenia i fajny link! - bo wczoraj zapomniałem.

----------


## Tomek B..

> U wylicza się dzieląc lambdę przez grubość przykład:
> 10cm to U=0,8 W/m2*K
> 20cm to U=0,4 W/m2*K
> 50cm to U=0,16 W/m2*K


Według mnie ten proszek ma niższą lambdę.

----------


## surgi22

> Teraz o wpływie formy na treść.
> 
> Styropian stosujemy w postaci płyt różnej grubości, ale zawsze równoległościennych.
> Łatwo się je wytwarza, transportuje, magazynuje i…sprzedaje!
> TRUDNO je się stosuje W TEJ POSTACI!
> Jest sobie ściana.
> Bardziej lub mniej równa i bardziej lub mniej pionowa.
> A do tego – bardziej lub mniej przypominająca SITKO!!!
> 
> ...


W kwestii szczelności ścian jest sposób możliwy do wykonania tj. wypełnienie szczelin pionowych pianką poliuretanową ( w pistolecie ) - budując z porothermu dryfix ( bez szczelin poziomych ) wszystkie szczeliny poziome wypełniłem z obu stron ( z zewnątrz i od środka pianką ) - ok. 15000 szczelin - trochę tego było ale działa.

----------


## lotnik

> czy pod dachówką mogą panować takie temperatury? jak mogą, to do ocieplania między/pod krokwiami się nie nadaje...
> a co ze stropodachami?
> 
> PS: Adamie dzięki za cierpliwość!


Mogą występować takie temperatury pod ciemną blachodachówką.
Podobnie jest na ciemnej elewacji od strony bardzo nasłonecznionej. Widziałem takie elewacje, gdzie tynk trzymał się na zazbrojonej siatce, a styro już nie było, lub było go tylko trochę

----------


## lotnik

> Ciekawostki p.poż. związane z ocieplaniem domu styropianowymi płytami.
> 
> Tu, na tym forum, ale chyba bardzo głęboko gdzieś zakopany jest opis badania ocieplenia styropianowego ściany domu wykonany przez CNBOP.
> 
> W opisie styropianu jest – że nie rozprzestrzenia ognia i jest samogasnący…
> Ale to wcale NIE ZAWSZE JEST PRAWDĄ!!!
> Stwierdzono w trakcie badań, że w warstwie do 5cm styropian JEST samogasnący.
> Jeżeli jednak warstwa jest grubsza, a stosuje się dużo grubsze to styropian zachowuje się w nieoczekiwany sposób!
> Zapalony gdzieś przy listwie startowej wypala/wytapia kanały w płytach pomiędzy ścianą a tynkiem i wtedy zaczyna działać jak komin.
> ...


Przykre jest to , ze nikt w to nie wierzy. Kilka razy pisałem o tym na FM ale oczywiscie niedowiarki mają swoje zdanie. A ja to widziałem nie raz z racji pracy. (badania)
Niedowiarki niech tez popytają strażaków jak sie przenosi pożar na wyższe piętra w blokach a szczególnie w wierzowcach - a no przecież nie przez betonowy strop tylko po elewacji zewnętrznej która głownie jest styropianowa (do 20m) Ciśnienie wywala okno i ogień po elewacji przedostaje się na wyższe piętra i to bardzo szbko. Oczywiscie pomaga w tym styropian, szczególnie jak partacze kleją tylko na placji i jest komin. Bo styropian prócz placków powinien być klejony też obwodowo (warkocz) I kto tego nie robi jest poprostu PARTACZEM !

Najlepiej sami sobie spalcie ten niepalny styropian to uwierzycie

----------


## adam_mk

lotnik
BARDZO dziękuję za wsparcie!
Może TERAZ ktoś choć chwilkę pomyśli nad tym problemem?
Bo on - JEST!!!

Ocieplenia ociepleniami, ale w każdym domu powinna być jakaś spora i SPRAWNA gaśnica!
Łączy się z tymi grubymi warstwami styropianu nierozerwalnie!

(jest tu gdzieś bardzo smutny wątek o niespodziewanej wizycie "daru Prometeusza" w nowym domu...)

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

Jeśli sięgniemy pamięcią to w budownictwie kanały z pustkami powietrznymi zaczęto wypełniać materiałami ociepleniowymi m.in. styropianem, w ten sposób powstały ściany trójwarstwowe, które dziś nazywane są starą technologią budownictwa, oczywiście przez tych, którzy zbytniego pojęcia o budowaniu nie mają.
Teraz pytanie: O ile procent skuteczniejszy będzie styropian zamknięty szczelnie w ścianie trójwarstwowej, od styropianu przyklejonego zewnętrznie?
Pomijamy zalety ppoż.

----------


## surgi22

> Jeśli sięgniemy pamięcią to w budownictwie kanały z pustkami powietrznymi zaczęto wypełniać materiałami ociepleniowymi m.in. styropianem, w ten sposób powstały ściany trójwarstwowe, które dziś nazywane są starą technologią budownictwa, oczywiście przez tych, którzy zbytniego pojęcia o budowaniu nie mają.
> Teraz pytanie: O ile procent skuteczniejszy będzie styropian zamknięty szczelnie w ścianie trójwarstwowej, od styropianu przyklejonego zewnętrznie?
> Pomijamy zalety ppoż.


Jeżeli przyjmiesz że w murze trójwarstwowym istnieją kotwy łaczące ściane nośną z scianą elewacyjną, które stanowią pewne mostki termiczne to nie sądzę aby była istotna różnica skuteczności steropianu ,,szczelnie zamkniętego'' w ścianie trójwarstwowej a syt=ropianem w scianie dwuwarstwowej.

----------


## adam_mk

Te technologie mają dość różny rodowód.
Część wynika z przemyśleń a część ze snobizmu...
Problem w tym - jak zrobić "zimną" ścianę (ale śliczną, ceglaną) tak, aby była "ciepła".
Są mniej lub bardziej udane konstrukcje...

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Można zrobić śliczną ceglaną, a nie taką zimną  :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Daj DOBRĄ receptę!
Chętnie ją przeanalizujemy.

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Porotherm dryfix 25 cm + wszystkie szczeliny pionowe wypełnione pianką poliuretanową ( od srodka i z zewnątrz ) + 22 styro z neoporem w dwu warstwach ( 10 + 12 cm ), + 12cm ekoklinkier (  no i niestety kotwy 4-5 na m2 długości 35 cm - koszulka plastkowa w porothermie ).

----------


## Rupi80

Rozmyślam nad silką 18cm + neopor 25cm + elewacja z płytki klinkierowej ta okładzina jednak trochę waży. Pytanie: O ile zastosowanie pięknego klinkieru obniży izolacyjność neoporu (w wyniku kotwienia styro) w porównaniu z tynkiem?

----------


## mamut 74

> styropian w ścianie 3W nigdy nie będzie ułożony szczelnie, a taka ściana też nigdy nie jest szczelna, konwekcja będzie w niej zawsze
> 
> przykład: do obliczeń OZC w ścianie 3W przyjmuje się lambdę styropianu 0,045
> natomiast dla ściany 2W jeżeli styropian kładziony jest szczelnie, klejony na wianki i pianowane łączenia to lambda tego samego styropianu 0,04
> 
> PS ja swoją ścianę 3W w piwnicy zrobiłem tak:
> siporek szary popiołowy ten bardziej odporny na wodę + 10 cm pustki zasypanej granulatem pigeona + bloczek betonowy + izolacja p-wodna i jak na razie się sprawdza


piwnica ogrzewana?jaka tem. w środku?

----------


## surgi22

Co masz na myśli, twierdząc iż ścina 3 w  nigdy nie będzie szczelna ? ( rozumiem że chodzi ci o ścianę 3 w   ze szczeliną powietrzną, ale przy steropianie możesz zrobić bez szczeliny ).

----------


## mar1982kaz

Ściana dwu warstwowa też nie zawsze jest ciepła i tak samo łatwo można ją zepsuć jak trzy warstwową powiedziałbym nawet że dwuwarstwową ludzie niszczą sobie świadomie poprzez kołkowanie - foto -

----------


## Tomek B..

Zawsze znajdziemy błędy wykonawcze w każdym systemie. Płyta balkonowa czy to w ścianie 3- warstwowej czy też 2- warstwowej zawsze będzie mostkiem termicznym ponieważ musi być konstrukcyjnie związana ze stropem. Obrażalskim fachowcom mówimy Nie!!!

----------


## bitter

> Ściana dwu warstwowa też nie zawsze jest ciepła i tak samo łatwo można ją zepsuć jak trzy warstwową powiedziałbym nawet że dwuwarstwową ludzie niszczą sobie świadomie poprzez kołkowanie - foto -


No właśnie się zastanawiałem czy kołkować moją parterówkę. Niestety styropian będzie miał aż 25 cm ale chcę go kleić na piankę wiec chyba nie będzie potrzeby kołkowania, może tylko narożniki .... czy wcale?

----------


## aadamuss24

Ja jestem za kolkowaniem  :Smile:  jeśli mur bedzie zakurzony to nawet pianka nie pomoże. Wystarczy, ze wiatr zawieje z piachem i już jest kurz a fachowcy nie zwrócą na to uwagi. Gruntowanie nie rozwiązuje problemu, chyba ze bardzo na bieżąco.

----------


## byry007

Kołkuje sie chyba od jakiejś wysokości ??

----------


## adam_mk

Czy Wy nie mylicie technologii?

Zastosujcie kotwy jak do muru 3W. potem zaklejcie klejem, dołóżcie pianki, zakołkujcie a jak można to dajcie jeszcze z 5 kołków szybkiego montażu.
Wtedy nie odpadnie!

Piankę wymyślono jako kompletny system mocowania!
Weźcie jaką płytę styropianu.
Klejem (no, tą pianką) zróbcie prawidłowy wałek wokół płyty.
Dodajcie krzyżyk przez środek.
Dociśnijcie do ściany.
Potem dajcie piance związać.

Następnego dnia (na przykład) spróbujcie tę płytę oderwać.

Twierdzę, że nie uda się, jak z jaką cegłą nie wylezie.
Płytę pokruszycie a nie puści!.

Na puszce kleju jest nalepka.
*ZASTOSUJCIE RTFM !!!*

Adam M.

----------


## aadamuss24

Adam mk,  jako niedowiarek robiłem takie testy u siebie i niestety czasami styro się odklejał i nie zostawiał ani śladu pianki na murze. Cała pianka trzymała się bardzo dobrze styro ale muru już nie, bo był zakurzony. Gruntowany był dzień wcześniej. Tak samo było z klejem który idealnie trzymał się styro ale muru też niechętnie. Dlatego jestem za kołkowaniem. Pomimo zblokowanie sumy klocków styro kołki nie zaszkodzą. 
pozdr adam

----------


## michal_mlody

Potwierdzam to co Adam napisał o piance. Trzyma jak cholera.
Można przykleić a za kilka godzin można już na nim stać :smile: 

Nie wiem jak na dzień dzisiejszy ale do tamtego roku nie było jeszcze aprobaty technicznej do niekołkowania. 
Czyli jak komuś zależało na gwarancji to trzeba było kołkować. Nie wiem jak teraz w tym roku. 
Niedługo szkolenie to może coś nowego będzie :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

A czy przypadkiem bezpośrednio przed nałożeniem pianki nie należy zwilżyć powierzchni?

----------


## michal_mlody

Nie ma takiej potrzeby.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie ociepla się tą metodą w mrozy.
A jak mrozu nie ma to wilgoć zawieszona w powietrzu - jest.

Adam M.

(Coś skopałeś z tą ścianą. Pokryj ją teflonem, to NIC do niej nie przyczepisz! Przygotuj podłoże to klej biurowy biały wystarczy)

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja kleiłem na klej webera chyba ks125 czy jakoś tak, w każdym  bądź razie w aprobacie technicznej jest jasno napisane ze nie jest wymagane kołkowanie do 12m wys.  Kleiłem do maxa i oczywiście robiłem liczne próby nawet stając na nim i za każdym razem rozerwanie występowało w styropianie a nie kleju od ściany.
drugą warstwę kleiłem na piankę która trzyma tak mocno że po po sklejeniu styropianów tworzył się jakby monolit nie dało nawet się tego ruszyć. Zastosowałem piankę bo przy drugiej warstwie nie chciałem obciążać dodatkowo elewacji. Nie wiem jak w waszych rejonach ale w lódzkiem brak kołkowania staje się standardem, po co dawać 25cm styropianu jak i tak się go podziurawi i wstawi w otwory przewodnik jakim są kołki. zresztą jeżeli już nawet producenci klejów piszą że nie jest to potrzebne to o czym tu gadać. oto na szybko ściągnąlem opis ze strony webera

weberKS125 
Gruboziarnista zaprawa klejowo-szpachlowa do styropianu białego oraz grafitowego

    zwiększona przyczepność do tynków
    skrócenie technologii szpachlowania siatki
    gwarancja uzyskania 3 mm warstwy szpachlowej
    mrozoodporna po związaniu
    plastyczna przy mocowaniu i szpachlowaniu
    bardzo dobra przyczepność (mocowanie styropianu do 12 m bez kołków)
    wysoka wytrzymałość

----------


## surgi22

> technologia stawiania ściany 3W na to nie pozwoli, klejenie szczelne styropianu wewnątrz muru jest bardzo męczące i działa tylko na papierze, w 99% wypadków ocieplenie takie będzie robił murarz a jemu kompletnie nie zależy na ciągłości izolacji więc zrobi to tak, zacznie stawiać ścianę, co jakiś czas wyprowadzi kotwę z drutu, potem byle jak na to wciśnie płytę styropianową, i domuruje 3-cią ścianę, a jak mu zwrócisz uwagę że płyta od płyty leży z przerwą 5cm to się obrazi i ucieknie albo zażąda 2x wyższej stawki
> 
> PS ściana 3W widziała tez inne historie, np: styropianu w ogóle nie było bo nikt tego nie sprawdza czy on tam jest, więc developer sobie zaoszczędził, do tego dochodzą patenty typu: mostki termiczne bo zalali balkon, strop, wieniec i nadproże razem na ścinie nośnej i licowej bo nie chciało im się robić podwójnego szalowania
> poniżej link do drastycznych zdjęć z termowizji ściany 3W, tylko dla inwestorów o mocnych nerwach
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2981886
> szczególnie polecam obejrzeć jak wygląda balkon


Nie mam mostka termicznego przy balkonie bo zastosowałem systemowe przekładki styropianowe , pewne mostki stanowią konsole HABE nad oknami ( na których opiera się klinkier ). Najpierw była wymurowana ściana nośna, nastepnie zamocowane kotwy na które zostały nałozone w dwu warstwach płyty styropianowe ( niewielkie szczeliny pomiędzy nimi zostały wypełnione przezemnie i przez budowlańców pianką poliuretanowa ) i dopiero był murowany klinkier - nic nie musialem dopłacac i niekt nie uciekł z budowy. Jak się nie pilnuje to wszystko możńa s....ć.  Ale nie opowiadaj bajek, że nie da się wymurować ciepłej ściany 3W bo to kłamstwo.

----------


## surgi22

Nie zawsze płyta balkonowa musi być mostkiem termicznym !!!!!

----------


## michal_mlody

mar1982kaz
Mi chodziło o piankę, że nie ma aprobaty. Kleje z worka, te lepsze mają.

----------


## Dzieci`

Witam wszystkich. Mam pytanie czy w piwnicy nieogrzewanej dać styropian na posadzkę? Póki co to dałem czarną folię budowlana i beton tzn ślepa wylewka. Co dalej? Kolejne pytanie czy w garażu, który jest w bryle domu dać na posadzkę styropian czy nie?

----------


## adam_mk

A JAK chcesz wykorzystywać te pomieszczenia?
CO one mają w Twoim domu robić?
CZY mają być "ciepłe" (ponad +18stC)
Jeżeli tak - daj ocieplenie gdzie się da.
Jeżeli nie - nie dawaj a korzystaj z ciepła Ziemi.

(Było ze sto razy, Zapuść szukaczkę)

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> mar1982kaz
> Mi chodziło o piankę, że nie ma aprobaty. Kleje z worka, te lepsze mają.


Więc wniosek jest jeden - do ściany kleimy na klej w workach

----------


## adam_mk

Przemyślałeś?
 :Lol: 
Do ściany kleimy POPRAWNIE jednym z wielu sposobów.
Optymalnie - takim z aprobatą.
Co Ci da aprobata, jak robota spaprana?

Adam M.

----------


## mrTomo

No dobra - a co myślicie o czyś takim: http://www.elewacje-drewniane.pl/ind...trona=c-montaz - bo na poważnie przymierzam się do czegoś takiego.
Elewację już mam kupioną, wełnę też.
Czy tak jak pisał mpoplaw 
"trzeba je robić zgodnie ze sztuką, czyli przekładać warstwę wełny folią wiatro-szczelną, a to z reguły się lekceważy i potem w termowizji wychodzą przedmuchy tak duże jakby wcale tej wełny nie było" 
i będzie tak jak należy?

----------


## surgi22

> to jeszcze napisz ile kosztowała robocizna dla ściany 3W robionej zgodnie z reżimem technologicznym


110 pln brutto za m2 ( za ocieplenie i elewację klinkierową ).

----------


## mamut 74

> No dobra - a co myślicie o czyś takim: http://www.elewacje-drewniane.pl/ind...trona=c-montaz - bo na poważnie przymierzam się do czegoś takiego.
> Elewację już mam kupioną, wełnę też.
> Czy tak jak pisał mpoplaw 
> "trzeba je robić zgodnie ze sztuką, czyli przekładać warstwę wełny folią wiatro-szczelną, a to z reguły się lekceważy i potem w termowizji wychodzą przedmuchy tak duże jakby wcale tej wełny nie było" 
> i będzie tak jak należy?


a łaty nie będą przemarzać?

----------


## surgi22

Kiedy reszta  ?

----------


## bitter

Zima przechodzi, temat ociepleń zamarł  :wink:  A ja mam pytanie do tak nielubianych watąkrytych domków przez adam_mk. Ponieważ watą sobie przykryję to mam jednakże pytanie. W opisywanym przez adama domowym sposobie izolowania kanałów WM zwrócił uwagę na konieczność szczelnego owinięcia wełną i następnie folią tychże kanałów aby powietrze nie migrowało w tej wełnie. A co ze stropem? Nie można go od góry przykryć bo ewentualna wilgoć nie będzie miała się gdzie wydostać, więc co? Folia paroprzepuszczalna czy w ogóle nic?

----------


## Artur201

Dobra panowie takie pytanko co myślicie o łączeniu materiałów.
Na dachu mam blachę klepaną pod nią deskowanie 20mm napiszę że pełne następnie chcę dać membranę wełna 150 mm pod to 100 - 120 styropian.
Czy robić taką kombinację i czy między wełnę a styropian dawać folię.

----------


## Artur201

Drugie pytanie do tych co mają komputery w głowie i doświadczenie.Jaki gruby styropian na ściany.Adam pewnie powiesz że tego nigdy za mało.
Teraz co mam.Szczelinówka tj 220 mm plus rapowanie z dwóch stron to razem jakieś 240 mm klejona na zaprawie z czterech stron jeszcze stara szkoła,następnie ok30mm
luka powietrzna i następna szczelinówka plus tynk wewnętrzny tradycyjny.
na razie od południa część okien wymieniłem i dałem 100mm styropian nie zaciągnięty więc można dokleić.
W tym roku dalej to prosił bym o jakieś pi razy drzwi obliczenia ale raczej pi.

----------


## e_tomi

Niebawem wiosna i czas już myśleć o ociepleniu. Zamierzam dać 25 cm styro na klej w piance. jakie dobre kleje polecacie i czy styro przyklejać w jednej warstwie 25 cm bez kołkowania czy może w 2 warstwach np.  15 cm z kołkowaniem i na to 10 cm na sam klej. Czy to już przesada?

----------


## bitter

e_tomi 25 to standard a nie przesada  :wink: . Ja będę dawał w jednej warstwie i bez kołków, po co robić sobie więcej roboty?

----------


## e_tomi

> e_tomi 25 to standard a nie przesada . Ja będę dawał w jednej warstwie i bez kołków, po co robić sobie więcej roboty?


nie chodziło mi o te 25 cm, ale o te rozdzielenie na 15(kołkowanie) + 10(bez kołkowania). widzę, że jesteśmy z jednego regionu. Gdzie będziesz brał styro i jaki?

----------


## batix

przy ocieplaniu poddasza wełną mineralną ma ona dotykać (przylegać) do folii dachowej, czy trzeba jakoś ją odizolować?

----------


## bitter

> nie chodziło mi o te 25 cm, ale o te rozdzielenie na 15(kołkowanie) + 10(bez kołkowania). widzę, że jesteśmy z jednego regionu. Gdzie będziesz brał styro i jaki?


Tego jeszcze nie wiem gdzie. Na pewno chcę brać szary i z frezem. Nie wiem czy w Szczecinie taki w ogóle można zdobyć, pewnie skończy się na zamówieniu przez internet.

----------


## ravbc

Sugeruję jednak styro bez frezu i szczeliny wypełniać pianą. Przynajmniej będziesz widział, gdzie jest źle wypełniona szczelina (czyt. budowlańcy idą na łatwiznę), bo frez Ci jej nie przykryje...  :wink:

----------


## ferdek77

Witam, na wiosnę mam zamiar ocieplić dom (styropian 15cm) w którym okna zamontowane były jakieś 5lat temu, także pianka już pociemniała i się kruszy.
Starą piankę planuję wyskrobać i dać nową, po czym okno obrobić styropianem do połowy ościeżnicy, a pomiędzy styropian a ościeżnice dać taśmę rozprężną.
Czy takie wykonanie będzie prawidłowe ? 
Czy próbować po wyskrobaniu starej pianki, wkleić taśmę paroszczelną, aby pianka nie wilgotniała od środka, czy to ma sens, biorąc pod uwagę właściwości termoizolacyjne wilgotnej pianki, czy to tylko marketing ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bogusław_58

Witam wszystkich co chcą mieć ciepło i sucho. Dzięki Adam, że otworzyłes ten klubik.

Pewne doświadczenia w ocieplaniu już mam ale to za mało, by teraz dokończyć ocieplenie mojego "iglo"z lat 60-tych. Podłogi są na gruncie i je ociepliłem grubą warstwą keramzytu a na ten keramzyt nie dawałem wylewki z betonu, tylko z pustaków keramzytowych usztywnionych drutami. Taki manewr nie pozwala na skumulowanie się zimna w wylewce od zimnego powietrza,które rozlewa sie po podłodze w najniższej warstwie podczas wietrzenia i wymiany powietrza w domu, gdyż keramzyt i "wylewka" z niego ma małą pojemność cieplną.
Obecnie chciałbym ocieplić ściany i czapkę by nie uciekało górą.
Za nim jednak zrobiłem te podłogi ,to w chałupce - iglo było tak zimno,że chodziłem po domu w spodniach ocieplanych. Domek był słuzbowym mieszkaniem dla leśniczego a ja byłem tym "szcześliwcem". !0 lat temu nabyłem za jakies "drobne" całą posesję i po mału ją uzdatniam.
chciałem jednak powiedzieć,że za nim zrobiłem podłogi to pojechałem na jezioro i naciąłem długiej trzciny(2.5 m długisci) i obłożylem dom. Wtedy temperatura wzrosła o 5-7*C. Wyglądało to jakby w tym domu mieszkały skrzaty a w trzcinie zalęgły się szybko nietoperze, więc po paru sezonach ją zdjąłem.
Obecnie czasami myślę o powrocie trzciny w sposób fachowy lub nad wełną mineralną lamelową.
Przy okazji dodam że testowalem ruskie walonki w wielkie mrozy i nigdy w nich nie zmarzłem a gumofilce nawet uzdatnione wkładką ficową i babciną skarpetą nie miały przy nich szans porównawczych. Walonki wypuszczały wilgoć z parujących nóg a gumofice ją zatrzymywały.

----------


## bitter

> Sugeruję jednak styro bez frezu i szczeliny wypełniać pianą. Przynajmniej będziesz widział, gdzie jest źle wypełniona szczelina (czyt. budowlańcy idą na łatwiznę), bo frez Ci jej nie przykryje...


A jak tę pianę wciśniesz w mikrometrową szczelinę, kiedy przysuniesz płyty ściśle do siebie? Chyba, że będziesz styro kleił na piankę i każdą płytę z każdą smarował. Może Adam się cosik wypowie bo założył wątek i zwiał.

----------


## bitter

No i pojawiło się pytanie kolejne. Konstrukcja dachu z wiązarów. Wstępnie chciałem ułożyć wełnę między belkami stropowymi oraz na nich od góry, w sumie 40cm ale!!! Przecież wiązary to kratownica, belki stropowe są powiązane z tą kratownicą co 2 m, czyli każda belka ma styczność na całej długości domu kilka razy z zimną deską, która idzie przez nieogrzewany strych, takich belek jest ok 15 na całym stropie. Zakładam, że to może być niezły mostek termiczny czy się mylę? Chyba lepiej będzie ułożyć 30cm wełny pomiędzy belkami i nad nimi a z 10 dać pomiędzy na stelaż do płyt GK, zresztą to drugie rozwiązanie chyba też lepiej wytłumi ewentualne dźwięki pomiędzy pomieszczeniami?

----------


## mamut 74

> A jak tę pianę wciśniesz w mikrometrową szczelinę, kiedy przysuniesz płyty ściśle do siebie? Chyba, że będziesz styro kleił na piankę i każdą płytę z każdą smarował. Może Adam się cosik wypowie bo założył wątek i zwiał.


dokładnie tak, płyty kleimy całopowierzchniowo do ściany + boki płyt do siebie, można tez aplikować piankę w łączenia płyt przy pomocy pistoletu do pianki z długą nakładką minimum 10cm, np. z "końskiej" igły

----------


## bitter

Nie brałem tego wcześniej pod uwagę, ale rzeczywiście, jeżeli kleić boki płyt do siebie to te płyty z frezem wydają się być zbędne

----------


## mamut 74

> Nie brałem tego wcześniej pod uwagę, ale rzeczywiście, jeżeli kleić boki płyt do siebie to te płyty z frezem wydają się być zbędne


ważne jest aby pianę aplikować w połowie grubości ocieplenia

----------


## bitter

> ważne jest aby pianę aplikować w połowie grubości ocieplenia


???? znaczy że jak i co? myślałem raczej o wałku wokół płyty, tak jak sięto robi na powierzchni klejenia z murem, dlaczego twierdzisz, że w połowie?

----------


## aadamuss24

Dawanie kleju na boki płyt jest bez sensu. Jeśli już to piana ale lepiej dopasować styto na styk.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jest takie ocieplenie zwane: wełna lamelowa. Czy ktoś "widział lub słyszał" i ma wiedzę na temat tego ocieplenia ?

----------


## mamut 74

[QUOTE=aadamuss24;5226857]Dawanie kleju na boki płyt jest bez sensu. 

zgadza się

----------


## mamut 74

> lepiej dopasować styto na styk.


bzdura

----------


## mamut 74

> ???? znaczy że jak i co? myślałem raczej o wałku wokół płyty, tak jak sięto robi na powierzchni klejenia z murem, dlaczego twierdzisz, że w połowie?


piana jest jak wielki wybuch, rozszerza się we wszystkich kierunkach, od miejsca aplikacji,  zwiększając swoją objętość 2,3x, jeżeli zaaplikujesz ją w połowie grubości ocieplenia na styku dwóch płyt to kierunek rozszerzania jest znany: góra/dół oraz przód/tył wypełni ona wtedy optymalnie szczeline czyli dotrze do muru i wyjdzie na zewnątrz płyty

----------


## mamut 74

aadamuss24

zrób tak jak opisałem wcześniej i zobacz ile pianki ci wyjdzie na uszczelnienie tych styków, wcześniej zmierz szerokość takiego styku zsumuj wszystkie i podaj wynik w metrach bieżących

----------


## bitter

> Dawanie kleju na boki płyt jest bez sensu. Jeśli już to piana ale lepiej dopasować styto na styk.


Moim zdaniem jest bardzo z sensem bo po pierwsze eliminujemy mostek na nieszczelności styku dwóch płyt i zimne powietrze z zewnątrz nie będzie penetrować do muru (nigdy nie ściśniemy idealnie płyt aby nie było szczeliny) a po drugie likwiduje migrację powietrza w osi pionowej i posiomej w kanałach na styku płyt - zdaje się adam_mk czyli założyciel tego wątku pisał gdzieś o tym

----------


## mamut 74

> Moim zdaniem jest bardzo z sensem bo po pierwsze eliminujemy mostek na nieszczelności styku dwóch płyt i zimne powietrze z zewnątrz nie będzie penetrować do muru (nigdy nie ściśniemy idealnie płyt aby nie było szczeliny) a po drugie likwiduje migrację powietrza w osi pionowej i posiomej w kanałach na styku płyt - zdaje się adam_mk czyli założyciel tego wątku pisał gdzieś o tym


dając klej, taki z worka, tworzysz idealny mostek termiczny

----------


## e_tomi

> dając klej, taki z worka, tworzysz idealny mostek termiczny


tu raczej chodziło o kej w piance na który będzie montowany styro do ściany

----------


## mamut 74

taniej wyjdzie zwykła pianka niż klej

----------


## firewall

Czy komuś tu płaci producent pianki, że takie głupoty wypisuje? Klejenie boków płyt na piankę, to prośba o kłopoty.

----------


## mamut 74

a jakie ?

----------


## bitter

> dając klej, taki z worka, tworzysz idealny mostek termiczny


Jak mogłeś nawet pomyśleć o takim kleju. Jasne jest przecież, że chodziło mi o klej w piance.




> Czy komuś tu płaci producent pianki, że takie głupoty wypisuje? Klejenie boków płyt na piankę, to prośba o kłopoty.


 No właśnie jak już mamut zapytał - jakie niby kłopoty?

----------


## bitter

> dokładnie tak, płyty kleimy całopowierzchniowo do ściany + boki płyt do siebie, można tez aplikować piankę w łączenia płyt przy pomocy pistoletu do pianki z długą nakładką minimum 10cm, np. z "końskiej" igły


a co to jest końska igła?

----------


## firewall

> a jakie ?


 Dając styro na styk tworzy się częściowo bardzo wąska szczelina. Po nałożeniu tynku jest zamknięta. Ze względu na miminalną szerokość powietrze w niej nie porusza się i mamy dobrą izolację. Dając piankę na boki w taki sposób jak radzisz powstają ze dwie szczeliny na tyle szerokie że w nich powietrze będzie sobie krążyć -a to jest już w tym miejscu brak ocieplenia.
Z pewnością napiszesz że zrobisz każdy bok tak dokładnie że wypełni w 100% tą przestrzeń. Być może tak, bo jesteś tak dokładny. Ale w takim razie możesz dosunąć równie dokładnie styro. 
Wychodzi zgodnie z zasadą  "non sunt multiplicanda entia sine necessitate," że ten proponowany przez Ciebie sposób jest niepotrzebny.

----------


## bitter

firewall twoje słowa są godne rozważenia ale wtedy chyba wracamy znów do wersji, że jednak frezowany będzie lepszy

----------


## michal_mlody

zdjęcie termowizyjne chyba rozwiąże tą debatę czy łączyć płyty ze sobą pianką? tak mi się wydaje :smile: 
W jakimś dzienniku widziałem takie zdjęcia. Styro grafitowy 20cm chyba i piankowane szczeliny po przyklejeniu.
No i nie widać tych łączeń

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5157064

edit:
ale chyba właściciel tego domku poprawiał po wykonawcach i wciskał pistolet głębiej aby zapiankować :smile: 
teraz doczytałem :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

są takie długie stalowe specjalistyczne igły, widziałem u weterynarza dlatego końskie

----------


## michal_mlody

Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie aplikację pianki taką igłą :smile:

----------


## mamut 74

Michał wszystko zależy od średnicy igły

----------


## mamut 74

> Dając styro na styk tworzy się częściowo bardzo wąska szczelina. Po nałożeniu tynku jest zamknięta. Ze względu na miminalną szerokość powietrze w niej nie porusza się i mamy dobrą izolację. Dając piankę na boki w taki sposób jak radzisz powstają ze dwie szczeliny na tyle szerokie że w nich powietrze będzie sobie krążyć -a to jest już w tym miejscu brak ocieplenia.
> Z pewnością napiszesz że zrobisz każdy bok tak dokładnie że wypełni w 100% tą przestrzeń. Być może tak, bo jesteś tak dokładny. Ale w takim razie możesz dosunąć równie dokładnie styro. 
> Wychodzi zgodnie z zasadą  "non sunt multiplicanda entia sine necessitate," że ten proponowany przez Ciebie sposób jest niepotrzebny.


jak piankując szczelinę tworzymy dwie nowe?
szpachlowanie klejem szczelin nie wypełnia tych szczelin, jeżeli nie chcesz żeby w zagłębieniu zbierała się woda to trzeba je zasypać a nie budować zadaszenie

----------


## firewall

Proponowałeś dawanie wiersza pianki  środkiem( idąc po  boku płyty). Stąd tworzą się 2 kieszenie. Pierwsza od ściany do pianki, druga od pianki do tynku. Oczywiście, mam nadzieje że mówimy tu o grubościach styro ok. 20cm i niskiej lambdzie. Bo przy małych grubościach lub styro na poziomie 0,04 - to można robić wszelkie sztuki i wiele to nie zmieni.
A tak, a propos, płyt frezowanych: widziałem kiedyś na niemieckiej stronie ich sposób na mostki.W normalnych bloczkach styro na boku jest nacięcie ( tak 2/3 od ściany) po obwodzie tak ze 2-3cm na głębokość. Podczas montażu wkładany jest pasek z tworzywa sztucznego(czyli wychodzi że z jakie 5cm). Dokładając następny bloczek styro robimy szczelny zamek. Takie nacięcie to można by zrobic pewnie drutem oporowym.
 Piszę ogólnie bo ta strona wpadła mi w oko dawno temu przez przypadek ( wtedy bardziej przemawiała do mnie wełna dwugęstościowa - obecnie przemawia do mnie różnica w cenie pomiędzy dwoma systemami).

----------


## Bogusław_58

Może orientujesz sie Firewall, która wełna na ścianie się lepiej sprawdza: dwugęstościowa czy lamelowa ?

----------


## aadamuss24

L


> Dając styro na styk tworzy się częściowo bardzo wąska szczelina. Po nałożeniu tynku jest zamknięta. Ze względu na miminalną szerokość powietrze w niej nie porusza się i mamy dobrą izolację. Dając piankę na boki w taki sposób jak radzisz powstają ze dwie szczeliny na tyle szerokie że w nich powietrze będzie sobie krążyć -a to jest już w tym miejscu brak ocieplenia.
> Z pewnością napiszesz że zrobisz każdy bok tak dokładnie że wypełni w 100% tą przestrzeń. Być może tak, bo jesteś tak dokładny. Ale w takim razie możesz dosunąć równie dokładnie styro. 
> Wychodzi zgodnie z zasadą  "non sunt multiplicanda entia sine necessitate," że ten proponowany przez Ciebie sposób jest niepotrzebny.


Tej wersji bym się trzymał.

Mamut ja już mam zrobine  :Smile:  w zasadzie tak jak wyżej opisane. Piane dawałem tylko tam gdzie płyty nie trzymały kąta, było tego niewiele.

----------


## e_tomi

> Proponowałeś dawanie wiersza pianki  środkiem( idąc po  boku płyty). Stąd tworzą się 2 kieszenie. Pierwsza od ściany do pianki, druga od pianki do tynku.


Ja dalej nie widzę gdzie się pojawią te kieszenie. Ja dociśniesz płytę do drugiej płyty to ta pianka rozejdzie się po całej powierzchni boku, a do tego jeszcze jej właściwości rozprężne dopełnią swego.

----------


## mamut 74

> Ja dalej nie widzę gdzie się pojawią te kieszenie. Ja dociśniesz płytę do drugiej płyty to ta pianka rozejdzie się po całej powierzchni boku, a do tego jeszcze jej właściwości rozprężne dopełnią swego.


o to mi chodziło

----------


## mamut 74

> Może orientujesz sie Firewall, która wełna na ścianie się lepiej sprawdza: dwugęstościowa czy lamelowa ?


a dlaczego chcesz położyć wełnę?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Szukam ocieplenia ,które będzie skutecznie wypuszczało ewentualny nadmiar wildoci z domu.Na razie "badam" ocieplenia i jestem niezdecydowany.

----------


## mamut 74

jak puścisz wilgoć z domu przez wełnę to tak jakbyś chodził w wilgotnym swetrze

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie chodzi o to Mpoplaw by izolacja byla inteligentna i sterowała wypuszaniem , tylko by wypuszczała wilgoć a równocześnie miała dobre parametry ocieplające. Podoba mi się np. futro u wszystkich futrzaków i podobno wełna lamelowa działa podobnie. Tu właśnie szukam informacji co jest rzeczywiste a co tylko markentingiem firm produkujących. Kiedys za cara ocieplali domy urżeników prawdziwym grubym filcem. Muszę powiedzieć ze działał rewelacyjnie.

----------


## bitter

Bogusław - ocieplenie ma ocieplać a nie sterować parą, para nie powinna ani trochę wnikać w ocieplenie. Jak dla mnie styropian ma dwie zalety

1. Jest tańszy
2. Łatwiejszy i szybszy w montażu
3. Nie nasiąka!

w sumie to trzy  :wink:

----------


## mamut 74

napisz z czego masz ściany

----------


## herakles

> Szukam ocieplenia ,które będzie skutecznie wypuszczało ewentualny nadmiar wildoci z domu.Na razie "badam" ocieplenia i jestem niezdecydowany.


To prowokacja?!

----------


## Bogusław_58

> To prowokacja?!


Przygotowuję się do ocieplenia i chciałbym poznać ocieplenia pod kątem wad i zalet. Chodzi o zady i walety różnych ociepleń. Wiem że jest kilka wełen mineralnych a nawet kilka rodzajów styropianu.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> napisz z czego masz ściany


Z suporeksu na dodatek krzywo postawiony, bo jak wyjaśnił mi staruszek magazynier z dawnego nadleśnictwa, wydał majstrom poziomicę, która na 1m pionu oszukiwała 2 cm. Wcale nie żartuję !

----------


## bitter

> PS jest w handlu coś takiego jak paro-przepuszczalny styropian


Jaja sobie robisz  :wink:

----------


## Bogusław_58

> zacytuję klasyka, zamierzasz połączyć łyżkę z dyszlem, da się tylko że efekty będą mizerne
> 
> PS jest w handlu coś takiego jak paro-przepuszczalny styropian, robiony jest specjalnie dla takich co wierzą w oddychanie ścian, a produkuje się go wiercąc dziury na wylot w normalnym styropianie, czyli w tłumaczeniu na Polskie psując jego właściwości izolacyjne


Taki niedżwiedź to według Twojego rozumowania powinien być pokryty styropianem a jeśli już futrem ,to w ostatniej warstwie z folią. Ale ta Natura głupia jest :sad:

----------


## herakles

A jednak prowokacja!

Ale co tam.
Powietrze to taka mieszanina, azotu tlenu kilku innych pierwiastków i WODY(pary wodnej). Jeśli mieszamy powietrze z wodą ilość wody, którą możemy w nim rozpuścić jest ograniczona i zależy ściśle od TEMPERATURY. Im NIŻSZA tym tej wody w tym powietrzu można wymiaszać MNIEJ. No więc jeśli w ciepłym domu wymieszamy tej wody względnie dużo i nagle obniżymy temperaturę para się skropli w okolicy zimna do postaci płynnej. Widać to było pięknie na moim osiedlu tej zimy w mrozy, z wentylacyjnych kominów leciały wszędzie takie białe dymki, to właśnie woda która wytrąciła się z powietrza i skropliła. No a więc teraz jak to nasze ciepłe powietrze z dużą ilością wody wpada na coś zimnego zostawia na tym duuużo płynnej wody. I mamy takie wpisy, że u kogoś w garderobie nad garażem(zimno) wykrapla się woda i robi się grzyb na ścianie.

Teraz co ty chcesz zrobić, ty chcesz to ciepłe powietrze w którym jest pełno wody przepuścić przez warstwę izolacji, przez którą przelatując chcąc nie chcąc będzie coraz bliżej zewnątrz czyli zimna. Wyleją się z tego na tę izolację wiadra wody. Woda sprawi, że izolacja przestanie być izolacją, woda zacznie lecieć Ci po ścianach i co? I GRZYB!

No i się pytasz o cudowny wspaniały produkt co to potrafi.

Jak się wprowadziłem do mojego obecnego mieszkanka była tu spaprana wentylacja i budynek był nieocieplony. Woda z mostków termicznych ramy H z lat 80 lała się LITRAMI. Nie wierzyłem skąd tam tyle wody, a jednak. Wiaderko dziennie to spokojnie. Poprawiłem wentylację i problem zniknął w 2 dni. Wodę z domu usuwa się wentylacją a nie przez ocieplenie. KROPKA.

----------


## herakles

> Taki niedżwiedź to według Twojego rozumowania powinien być pokryty styropianem a jeśli już futrem ,to w ostatniej warstwie z folią. Ale ta Natura głupia jest


Otóż TO!!! Właśnie MISO jest przykryty FOLIĄ!!!!!!!!
Poci się na zimę zwierz taką leistą substancją, co go uszczelnia!!!!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Można usunąć wodę na kilka sposobów a nie tylko jedynie "słuszną wentylacją".
A nie słyszałes Kolego że mokre pranie schnie też i na mrozie ?????????????????????????????
Usuwanie wilgoci wentylacją też nie jest za darmochę.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jaka prowokacja Herakles ? pytam o inne ocieplenia, ktore z powodzeniem funkjonują na świecie. Nawet słyszałem o firmie w Austrii, ktora ociepla budynki murowane, matami z trzciny. Ta różnorodność z jakiś powodów jest i znajduje nabywców. Jeśli znasz tylko styropian jako ocieplenie to nie czuj się zagrożony, ponieważ tytuł wątku  dotyczy ociepleń.

----------


## firewall

Do Bogusław: w moim przypadku preferencją było uzyskanie maksymalnej izolacji akustycznej. W takim wypadku wybrałbym dwugęstościową. Na paroprzepuszczalność nie licz bo od tego jest wentylacja. A co lepsze lamelowa czy dwugęstościowa to lamelowa - ale tylko ze względu na to że tzw. fachowcy mają mniejszą możliwość spieprzenia elewacji.

----------


## Bogusław_58

W tym ocieplaniu to nie chodzi mi o to, że ocieplenie usunie wilgoć, tylko żeby jej nie podnosiła. W domku swoim nie mam wilgoci ,ponieważ mam system grzewczy z szamotu(3.5 tony), który bardzo skutecznie usuwa wilgoć. Od kiedy go mam to pranie schnie w domu. Domu jednak nie muszę dodatkowo nawilżać.

----------


## adam_mk

Po pierwsze primo!
Nie uciekłem tylko ładowałem akumulatory!
(Trzy razy do roku wybywam na ochlaj!)
(( Dorosły jestem, przyjemność mi sprawia i czasem dlatego "mnie nie ma", ale rzadko to jest!))
Po drugie primo!
Wróciłem, czytam i nie wiem czy trzeba się "odespać" czy takie cuda tu wypisują...
Po trzecie primo!
Ten wątek założyłem o ocieplaniu rozumianym jako gaszeniu gradientów temperatury w różnych warunkach!
Zlazło na mury, styro, watę i podobne - to drążymy!
Czas jest, to zdążymy ze wszystkim, łącznie z cyrkulacją i buforami.

PYTANIE:
Czy ci, którzy o klejach (piankach) się wypowiadają - stosowali je w różnych temperaturach?
Instrukcja podaje, że należałoby stosować je w warunkach optymalnych, aby uzyskać optymalne rezultaty.
A co to znaczy?
(Tego często już nie piszą)
To może ja, na bazie moich (myślę, że niemałych i "własnołapnych" doświadczeń).
Bierzemy jaki garnek.
Bełtamy w nim wodę o temperaturze porównywalnej z 30stC.
(nic się nie stanie, jak będzie ze dwa - trzy stopnie w tę czy w tamtą).
Wrzucamy do tego garnka puszki pianki, dla ich ujednolicenia temperaturowego.
Poleżą to naciągną (lub oddadzą) ciepełko i każda będzie "taka sama" przy aplikacji.
Zwłaszcza, jak kupione "na raz" czyli z tej samej partii.
To wiele ułatwia...

Bierzemy płytę styro.
Po jej obwodzie stawiamy wałek piany (kleju).
Dla pewności dokładamy krzyżyk (po przekątnej).
Potem (rozumiem, że to KOLEJNA a nie pierwsza płyta) na już osadzonej płycie , na jej styku z przyszła "koleżanką" stawiamy wałek piany.
Dokładamy tę opisywaną dociskając ją do ściany i sąsiednich płyt.
NACISK CZĘŚCIOWO GASI PIANĘ KLEJU!!!

UWAGA!!!
(Było, ze można dać tę tańszą piankę...)
KLEJ SIĘ SIĘ NIE ROZPRĘŻA!!!
Nie za mocno!
Piana do mocowania drzwi i okien - TAK!
(na tym polega różnica klej- pianka do osadzeń)

Stosując KLEJ PU mamy to, co "postawimy" w postaci względnie niezmiennej a po niedługim czasie (na poprawki) ustalonym!
Stosując go wprost z wiadra z wodą 30stC - zawsze "taki sam" i w optymalnej wydajności!!!
(Naprawdę sporej).

Wtedy nie ma efektów opisywanych w postaci szczelin przymurowych i pozamurowych...
Zastrzeżenia są bezzasadne...

(Sugeruję RTFM!!!)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Bogusław_58
"mam system grzewczy z szamotu(3.5 tony), który bardzo skutecznie usuwa wilgoć.... "
To zdanie to same BREDNIE!!!
Ale rozumiem, ze to tylko "skrót myślowy".
Szamot jest KOMPLETNIE nienasiąkliwy!

Mata lamelowa to włos z wełny mineralnej naklejony na filii aluminiowej.
Jest kilka rodzajów...
Z klejem i bez i w różnych grubościach.
Sprzedają "z rolki".

Która lepsza?
- Jak zwykle - TAŃSZA, (ale bardziej upierdliwa w aplikacji).
Jest absolutnie nieprzewiewna (ta warstwa metalu) i bardzo termoizolacyjna (powietrze we włosie mineralnym) i odporna na temperatury do około 250stC.
A jak z warstwą kleju - tylko  rozwinąć i docisnąć!

Termoizolacja bardzo dobra (ale darmo nie dają!)

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

> Szukam ocieplenia ,które będzie skutecznie wypuszczało ewentualny nadmiar wildoci z domu.Na razie "badam" ocieplenia i jestem niezdecydowany.


Nadmiar wilgoci to wypuścisz z domu przez ścianę jak w niej zrobisz dziurę a teoria oddychających ścian mam nadzieję iż umarła na wieki wieków amen.

----------


## adam_mk

"Usuwanie wilgoci wentylacją też nie jest za darmochę. "

Ale tą drogą jest proste i najtańsze!
Znasz lepszy sposób?
Opisz!

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

:smile:  Można chodzić z suchą szmatką i ścierać wilgoć po kątach - za free .

----------


## firewall

A tak wygląda naprawdę płyta mineralna lamelowa:

I działa prawie dokładnie tak jak futro niedźwiedzia polarnego ( tego białego co naprawdę czarny jest :big grin: )

----------


## adam_mk

Wełna twarda bazaltowa...
Dobra rzecz!

MATA lemelowa to nie to samo...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"I działa prawie dokładnie tak jak futro niedźwiedzia polarnego "
Tyle, ze nie do końca tak samo...
TO NIE SĄ ŚWIATŁOWODY!!!
(A futerko TEGO misia - TAK!!!)
Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

najpierw Bogusław to sobie wyprowadź kąty i piony

----------


## surgi22

Nie przesadzaj po co mu kąty i piony, ważne aby ściana ,,oddychała''  :bash:

----------


## Bogusław_58

> "Usuwanie wilgoci wentylacją też nie jest za darmochę. "
> 
> Ale tą drogą jest proste i najtańsze!
> Znasz lepszy sposób?
> Opisz!
> 
> Adam M.


Mam ogrzewanie ceramiczne i poza funkcją grzewczą osusza. Działa to w prosty sposób :cegły są całkowicie suche, chłoną wilgoć i wyrzucają ją kominem. Proste  jak obręcz .

----------


## Bogusław_58

> najpierw Bogusław to sobie wyprowadź kąty i piony


Problem w tym ,jak to wyprowadzić ?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Widze, że zatkała trochę ta lamelowa.

----------


## ziuta62

Ja dzisiaj znalazłam takie coś. Firma Celotex-produkt to celotex PIR płyty. I tak np. 90 cm grubości ma /przepisuję dokładnie z książeczki/  R-value m2K/W . Pokryta dwustronnie aluminium composite.
Są stosowane do ocieplenia stropów i poddaszy. 
Orientuje sie ktoś co to za wartości? Jak to się ma do wełny lub styropianu? Nic mie nie mówi to R-value. Baba jestem. Wy tu o lambdach rozmawiacie.

----------


## ziuta62

No i nie przepisałam najważniejszego. Ta wartość dla tej grubości to 4.05 m2K/W

----------


## mamut 74

> Widze, że zatkała trochę ta lamelowa.


zatkała nie zatkała, przypomina to szukanie miodu w dupie
piony i kąty przy poziomicy i sznurku możesz równać tynkiem perlitowym

----------


## surgi22

WOW 90 *cm* grubości pianka PIR to dopiero izolacja, aż  boję się policzyć U . Moze byc trochę problem jak te 90 cm położyć na poddaszu ale co tam.

----------


## mamut 74

> No i nie przepisałam najważniejszego. Ta wartość dla tej grubości to 4.05 m2K/W


Lambda: 0.022W/mK

----------


## ziuta62

Pomyliłam się 90mm. Ale się domyśliłeś widzę. Dzięki. Teraz trzeba porównać. 
Jeszcze poszukam w najbliższych tygodniach cen Kingspana. 
Ta PIR wychodzi 70 zł za m2  9cm grubości.

----------


## surgi22

Tanio to nie jest. Ale jeżeli nie masz dużo miejsca na położenie izolacji i zależy ci na dobrym ociepleniu to do rozważenia.

----------


## ziuta62

Myśle o wełnie między krokwie/ najlepsza byłaby owcza  :bash:  cena!/  a na to płyty PIR . Jak tylko PIR to zalecają dać taką grubość aby zostawić 5cm szczelinę dla wentylacji i pod krokwiami drugą warstwę.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> zatkała nie zatkała, przypomina to szukanie miodu w dupie
> piony i kąty przy poziomicy i sznurku możesz równać tynkiem perlitowym


Za przepis na tynk dzięki.
Resztę możesz sobie pogadać, a jakby wyskoczył gul, to wpadnij do chirurga.

----------


## mamut 74

> Za przepis na tynk dzięki.
> Resztę możesz sobie pogadać, a jakby wyskoczył gul, to wpadnij do chirurga.


 :wave: 
 :rotfl:

----------


## bitter

> wszystkie zwierzaki futerkowe nie pocą się poprzez skórę, one pocą się wyłącznie poprzez oddychanie, natura jest bardzo praktyczna, dla przykładu mój pies jak wracał z spaceru to ziajał parą wodną wyłącznie z pyska, nigdy nie pocił się przez futro, natomiast pocą się przez skórę wyłącznie gołowłose człowieki wychowane w bardzo ciepłym afrykańskim klimacie, bo tylko tam jest taka potrzeba



Święta racja i natura taka mądra też wiedziała, że wilgoć należy wywalać wentylacją (czytaj "paszczą") i tam też regulować temperaturę. Bo futro ma tylko izolować od zimna. Co by było takiemu misiu jakby se zimą w słoneczny dzień pobiegał, spocił się i zamoczył futro a potem zaległ na śniegu? Byłby ten sam misiu tylko zamarznięty  :wink: 

mpoplaw - brawo za porównanie

----------


## Bogusław_58

Taki niedźwiedź nie wypuszcza wody futrem podczas snu, ponieważ wcześniej pokrył się "emulsją" czyli odpowiednio tłustą wydzieliną. Bez tego by się odwodnił.Jeśli więc nie bedzie posiadał tego smarowania, to wypuści wodę.
Futerkowe oddychają również skórą, co możemy sobie doczytać w: układ powłokowy zwierząt.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> Myśle o wełnie między krokwie/ najlepsza byłaby owcza  cena!/  a na to płyty PIR . Jak tylko PIR to zalecają dać taką grubość aby zostawić 5cm szczelinę dla wentylacji i pod krokwiami drugą warstwę.


Około 15 lat temu, obie wełny były w podobnej cenie. Hiszpanie ocieplali wtedy domy runią owczą. W wełnie niepranej nie lęgną się mole.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Chodzi mi tylko o izolację wspierającą odparowywanie domu, nic poza tym. A po co ??????? by zmniejszyć możliwości rozwoju grzybów strzepkowych w domu.

----------


## aadamuss24

> aadamuss24
> 
> zrób tak jak opisałem wcześniej i zobacz ile pianki ci wyjdzie na uszczelnienie tych styków, wcześniej zmierz szerokość takiego styku zsumuj wszystkie i podaj wynik w metrach bieżących


Mamut proszę Cię  :smile:  Pisałem na styk to znaczy bez szpary. Większość styro tak miałem i tylko tam była szpara gdzie kąty się gubiły. Było tego niewiele. Po przyłożeniu styro przed przyklejeniem było widać czy trzeba coś lekko doszlifować czy nie. 
pozdr adam

----------


## Bogusław_58

Zastanawiam się skąd u Ciebie taka upierdliwa złośliwość.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pomyśł z szałasem godny doradcy od energooszczędzania. Pewnie masz taki szałas i przykrywasz się swoim psem. Wtedy masz najcieplej i najtaniej.

----------


## adam_mk

"Na marginesie, też zastanawiam się skąd tyle żółci wśród "energooszczędnych". "

Spróbuję wyjaśnić.
Sam nawet nie potrafisz sobie wyobrazić jak bardzo WQRWIA czytanie ewidentnych bredni pisanych przez dobrego w INNEJ dziedzinie fachowca...
Troszku smieszno troszku straszno a na pewno zostaje żenada...
Wiele osób z kompletnym brakiem PODSTAWOWEJ wiedzy w TEJ i pokrewnych dziedzinie wypowiada "pewniki" takie, że nogi miękną!
Problem energooszczędności to problem śledzenia przepływów strumieni energii, głownie ciepła, której okiem nie widać!
Także w drodze promieniowania czy konwekcji!
Jedyne "PEWNE" ich doświadczenie polega na przełożeniu ręki do czegoś...
Jak ciepłe - to DZIAŁA!
TOTALNIE niejasne i niezrozumiałe jest dla takich osób zjawisko głębokiej podczerwieni "widzianej" pirometrem czy kamerą termowizyjną...
DLATEGO nie zrozumieją nigdy, że (np) drewno na podłogówce - grzeje WŚCIEKLE!
Pomimo, że ma raptem te 25stC.
Ad rem: * skąd tyle żółci*
Bo jak się po raz tysięczny podaje linki, wyjaśnia, pokazuje, a znowu trafia się taki co i tak wie lepiej (bez poczytania o tej tematyce, z wiedzą mniej niż ZEROWĄ) - to człowiekowi nerwy puszczają i dochodzi do jedynie słusznego wniosku: KOLEJNY DEBIL SIĘ TRAFIŁ!
I wtedy zaczyna się w "ładnych słowach" naprowadzanie "pacjenta" na tę wiedzę od podstaw....
ALBO pacjent zrozumie , że nie wszystko wie DOBRZE i zaczyna się zastanawiać...
ALBO obraża kogo może, słowa jednego nie rozumiejąc z tłumaczeń i dochodzi do wniosku - SKURWIELE WIEDZĄ, ALE NIE POWIEDZĄ!!!

Tak to działa...
(chciałeś wiedzieć, poznać TEN mechanizm)

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Haha adam - nie poznaję kolegi  :wink:  

Ale tak to jest niestety czasem. Są pewne mity które już dawno obalono i co chwilę rodzi się taki co nie słyszał, że je obalono. Jak to np że można mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe pod drewnem, czy że ściana nie "oddycha" (choć ostatnio oglądałem filmiki Leroy Merlin na YT i taka Pani tłumaczy, że wełna lepsza od styropianu bo oddycha), że ogrzewanie prądem powoduje szybkie zejście na zawał po przyjściu rachunku z elektrowni itp.

----------


## adam_mk

Istota tego wszystkiego jest taka, ze jak kto spokojnie tłumaczy coś, co ktoś "WIE LEPIEJ" to się zaczyna:

Nas? BOHATERÓW? *PRĄDEM?!!!*
Albo: Co Ty mnie, starego chłopa (babę - nie napiszę!), będziesz o takich duperelach douczał..
 :Lol: 

Wtedy łapy opadają i szuka się słów...
A przecież często tak łatwo zweryfikować swą wiedzę robiąc proste doświadczenie, które pokaże gdzie JEST ta prawda...

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Martwi mnie tylko, że Bogusław ma status Lidera Forum więc niejedno już powinien wiedzieć. Maksiu (adam) wychodzimy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## herakles

Ale to prawda, że przez cegły się wsysa woda i leci w komin? Ale jajca.... Nie to jakaś ściema jest. 

A ty Bogusław 58 to pewnie tak do tego pieca dajesz, i on taki rozgrzany jest(przez to napędza komin nawet jak wygaszony) że Ci żadna wentylacja nie potrzebna, stąd Ci pranie w domu schnie.

----------


## marchew

na który wątek dziś nie zaglądnę, to się ludzie kłócą/wyzłośliwiają/drwią
może jutro będzie lepiej
w końcu do wiosny coraz bliżej...

----------


## mrTomo

> na który wątek dziś nie zaglądnę, to się ludzie kłócą/wyzłośliwiają/drwią
> może jutro będzie lepiej
> w końcu do wiosny coraz bliżej...


Dokładnie tak - dajcie człowiekowi spokój.
Takie fora nie temu mają służyć.

----------


## bitter

Właśnie, że mają. Mają za zadanie wytępić zabobony. Mieszkałem w domu z DREWNEM na podłodze. Całe 15mm, mogłem zrobić sobie saune gdybym chciał a taki LM opowiada ludziom głupoty - zobacz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVUpTU-7LSw#t=3m13s.

I tak samo jak ktoś przeczyta posty Bogusława to potem będzie myślał, że wentylacja mu niepotrzebna. Wystarczy komin z szamotu i wełna na ścianie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Osuszające właściwości pieców ceramicznych nie są nowością. Moje ogrzewanie jest z szamotu, a ten chłonie wilgoć od powietrza bardzo szybko. Jak on osusza ???????? już pisałem, że dziala to na prostej zasadzie: nagrzane cegły w środku pieca przekraczają nawet kilka set stopni, to są kompletnie suche. Cegły na zewnątrz są otoczone powietrzem wilgotnym i zabierają ją od powietrza i wędruje ona do środka pieca i z tamtąd wylatuje kominem. Tak to działa. Piec poza promieniowaniem kręci też powietrzem w pomieszczeniu jak kaloryfer i ma styczność z nowym wilgotnym i cały czas odbiera od niego wilgoć, ponieważ jest suchy
Cegła szamotowa to takie ustrojstwo,które po włożeniu na chwilę do miski z wodą waży 0.5 kg więcej.
Piece kaflowe ze względu na szkiwienie nie mają tak dużych właściwosci osuszajacych jak wykonane z szamotu.

----------


## adam_mk

Obawiam się, że tu wykładasz jakąś magię...
Możesz bardziej precyzyjnie?
Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

A żeby było śmieszniej, to zdarza się że dwa prania dziennie potrafi wyschnąć w domu i nie ma kropek na ścianach. Kupiłem taką piękną suszarkę na kółkach, którą można też szybko złożyć. Cieżko dla wielu tu zaglądających pojąć to i niech do siebie mają pretensję że się tak słabo uczyli...Dodam,że na poprzedniej wytwornicy która nagrzewała się do 80*C, dżynsy schły w 45 minut a skarpetki w 8. Mierzylem z ciekawości czas zegarkiem.

----------


## Bogusław_58

To nie magia, to działa autentycznie. 
Nie zajmowałbym się tą ceramiką gdyby było inaczej.

----------


## herakles

:stir the pot: 
u mnie też 2 prania wyschną a mój budynek szamotu nie widział. Tylko wentylację odkręcam na full. Mam na to sposoby, łatwo nie jest bo wentylacja jest grawitacyjna.

----------


## surgi22

> No to popatrzmy co maja do powiedzenia Najlepsi Doradcy od Oszczędzania:
> 
> Doradca:
> "wszystkie zwierzaki futerkowe nie pocą się poprzez skórę, one pocą się wyłącznie poprzez oddychanie"
> plus przykład psa. 
> Fakty:
> Pies poci się głównie przez łapki, ale na pewno nie "przez oddychanie".
> Odparowywanie śliny z jęzora na skutek oddychania służy schłodzeniu, ale nie ma nic wspólnego z poceniem.
> 
> ...


Drogi kolego to podaj może jaka ilość wilgoci może przeniknąć przez ścianę ? 
Jak myslisz dlaczego niedzwiedz polarny pomimo kąpieli ma suche futerko i nie zamarza ?

----------


## herakles

> Drogi kolego to podaj może jaka ilość wilgoci może przeniknąć przez ścianę ? 
> Jak myslisz dlaczego niedzwiedz polarny pomimo kąpieli ma suche futerko i nie zamarza ?


Bo się chłopak zafoliował.

----------


## surgi22

Dokladniej mówiąc zaimpregnował a to nie to samo .

----------


## Bogusław_58

Moje urządzenie ceramiczne nie pracuje 24 godziny na dobę, ale raz lub dwa razy dziennie.
Owszem, dawno porobiono tabele dotyczące przeliczania wilgotności powietrza i nie jest prawdą, że mroźne powietrze musi być suche .Przykładowo w  -10 *C wilgotność może być 80%.Jednak te zimne powietrze po wejściu do mieszkania ,gdzie jest np.+ 20*C rozszerza się, a wtedy jego wilgotność spada pewnie do 20 %. Nie mam obecnie takich tabeli pod ręką a internet chodzi mi teraz zbyt wolno, bym mógł to odszukać i wkleić. Problem wilgoci jest podczas plusowych temperatur i dużej wilgotności na dworze. Wtedy wigotność w domach jest znaczna i najczęściej w granicy 70%. Wtedy też mieszkańcy takich domów dostają  najcześciej przeziębień lub grypy. Temat wpływu wilgotności w pomieszeniach na zdrowie był dociekliwie badany  już dawno temu i wnioski opisane.
Swego czasu miałem trzy wigotnościomierze i bawiłem się w odczyty w różnych porach dnia. Mam też piec kuchenny z kafli i blatem żeliwnym. Nawet całodobowe palenie w nim, nie osusza mieszkania "zauważalnie". Bywały tez "pory deszczowe" w lato i wtedy zawilgocenie mieszkania było spore, więc przepalałem w "ceramice" przy otwartych na okrągło oknach.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Problem "odparowania" domu nie dotyczy okresu dużych mrozów ,gdy w mieszkaniu wilgotność może spaść do kilku % i jest bardzo sucho, ale reszty roku.

----------


## adam_mk

Poprawne termoizolowanie to bardzo złożona i niełatwa dziedzina.
Trzeba uwzględniać bardzo wiele czynników.

Jeżeli termoizolacja jest "przewiewna" nie oferuje wielkiej skuteczności, ale dobrze broni się przed wspomnianymi zjawiskami.
Jeżeli termoizolacja nie jest przewiewna, zapewnia większą skuteczność, za to zdarzają się problemy związane z kondensacją.

Dawniej termoizolowano budowane domy ... TYNKIEM.
Zawsze się to dobrze sprawdzało i nadal się sprawdza!
Mechanizm jest prosty.
Patrząc na ścianę , powiedzmy 3 x 3m widzimy 9m2 powierzchni.
Ściana nieotynkowana ma jej jednak znacznie więcej!
Jest nierówna, porowata i posiada często bruzdy w miejscach układania zaprawy.
Faktyczna powierzchnia takiej ściany może być zaskakująco wielka!
A ciepło tracimy właśnie przez powierzchnię...
Poprawne termoizolowanie powinno więc polegać na tym, aby zewnętrzna i wewnętrzna powierzchnia takiej ściany była (w tym przykładzie) możliwie zbliżona do 9m2.
O skuteczności termoizolacji decydowałaby wtedy grubość tynku i jego parametry fizyczne (przewodność cieplna).
Wydaje się więc, że idealnym rozwiązaniem byłoby nakładanie litych, bezspoinowych i ciągłych warstw o wyliczonej grubości.

Są tynki perlitowe i są metody nakładania ekofibru "na mokro".

U siebie planuję grubowarstwowy tynk perlitowy wodouszczelniony lub hydrofobowany (w zależności od tego, który komponent będzie tańszy i łatwiejszy w zastosowaniu).

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wspominałem, że testowalem w duże mrozy(-20-25*C) walonki ruskie, czyli ficowe okrycie na nogi bez żadnej izlacji wilgotnościowej i gumofilce wzmocnione grubą wełnianą skarpetą. W walonkach można było pracować cały dzień a w gumofilcach dwa kwadranse, bo z przyczyn zawilgocenia traciły właściwości termiczne(wzrastał współczynnik przenikania).
Nie jest tajemnicą, że bez dobrej wentylacji można złatwić sobie chałupę pokrytą styropianem przez namnożenie grzyba w ścianach. Nie jest też tajemnicą,że wentylacja mechaniczna wymaga częstego czyszczenia i obsługi, jeśli nie chcemy w niej wychodować również grzybów i roztoczy.

----------


## adam_mk

Coś jeszcze...
W skład tynków wchodzi w dużej ilości wapno.
Jak długo tynk jest mokry - silnie alkalizuje środowisko czyniąc je wrogim mikremu życiu.
Po związaniu i wyschnięciu - za mało w nim wody dla tegoż życia.
Chyba, ze nie dopatrzy się jakiej rynny czy dziury w dachu.
WTEDY zaczynają się poważne kłopoty...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Trzymaj się może pieców!
 :Lol: 
Dobrze zrobiona wentylacja mechaniczna nie wymaga "częstego czyszczenia".
Tam są filtry, które się kontroluje i czasem wymienia.
Zaczynasz tu głosić dawno obalone herezje!
 :Lol: 
Obsługa takiej wentylacji to ustawienie gałki regulatora wydajności i czasem drobna korekta jej nastawy, jak nam się pora roku zmienia.
Faktycznie... bardzo skomplikowane....
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie chodzi mi o tę gałke lub sterowanie "mocniej nmiej" ,bo to problem najmniejszy, tylko utrzymanie wentylacji w czystości, by podawala powietrze najwyzszej jakości.

----------


## mamut 74

ja widziałem zagrzybiałą izolację ze styro, w rogu budynku dolne płyty izolacji same odpadły od ściany było to wynikiem fuszerki ocieplaczy/opierdalaczy, położyli styro na placki płyty z frezem od dołu zapiankowali i zaszpachlowali klejem i tynkiem, gdzieś musiała dostawać się woda między mur a styro i spływać w ten róg i po 3 latach wyrósł grzyb

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nasza dyskusja o ociepleniech robionych dobrze się zesra*a ponieważ zabrakło dobrej woli, wiedzy lub przez nieporozumienie.
Oddychanie ścian jako takie nie istnieje, tak jak właściciel kożucha nie oddycha tym kożuchem, choć owca oddychała skórą, z której jest zrobiony. Jedną z funkcji skóry(futra) jest wyrzucenie zbędnej wilgoci a jak trzeba to jej zatrzymanie po przez dodatkowe "dosmarowanie" tej sierści jakimś "łojem". Korzuch więc nie oddycha ale dalej potrafi wyrzucać wilgoć. Pod pojęciem oddychania ścian czy materiałów miano zawsze na myśli odparowywanie lub jego brak i nikt tu nie liczył na prawdziwe oddychanie. Ta wilgoć bierze się również od punktu rosy czyli temperatury +4 stopnie.
Jasne jest, że jeśli wewnątrz domu jest np. +20*C a na zewnątrz - 20*C to ten punkt rosy w tym murze wystąpi w którymś miejscu i nastąpi zawilgocenie, które należy odparować. Jesli ocieplenie nie pozwoli na jej wyjście, to należy ją wyprowadzać od wewnątrz, inaczej mogą pojawić się kropki na ścianie lub rozwój grzybów strzepkowych w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Można np zastosować w tynkach duże ilości wapna lub stosować preparaty grzybobójcze nie pozwalające na rozwój grzybów w ścianach,ale grzyb rozwinie się w "powietrzu" pomieszczeń i będzie siedział tam, gdzie wymiana powietrza jest utrudniona. Grzyby te, zwane grzybami strzepkowymi są w wielu gatunkach i niektóre "uruchamiają" sięjuż przy 35% wilgotności powietrza. Oddychanie "grzybami" w nadmiarze, jest szkodliwe dla zdrowia. 
To właśnie grobowce faraonów "zabezpieczane" były grzybami strzępkowymi w ich najgroźniejszych gatunkach i dlatego rabusie nie cieszyli się długo po ich spenetrowaniu.

----------


## bitter

Bogusław mam wrażenie, że dyskusja znów zejdzie na tory akademickie i będzie "dziesiąt" stron o niczym. Już zostało ustalone, że do odprowadzania wilgoci ma służyć sprawna wentylacja. Jak ktoś takiej sobie nie zrobi to będzie się martwić o wilgoć wnikającą w ściany. Lepiej chyba po prostu zrobić dobrą wentylację. Skupmy się może na konkretnym wytykaniu błędów jakie są popełniane przy niby dobrze zrobionym ociepleniu. Np autor tego wątku zwrócił uwagę, że standardowo ocieplane zabudowy KG wyłożone żółtą folią są po prostu nieszczelne a ja dałbym się pociąć że są szczelne.

----------


## Bogusław_58

"Sprawna wentylacja" czyli co ?
Najdłuższe badania na ten temat przeprowadzono przez 10 lat w Nowym Jorku w szkole na uczniach. Wniosek był taki: na zdrowie uczniów wpływała wilgotność  podawanego powietrza. No wiec jeśli komuś nie jest potrzebna "sprawna wentylacja" ponieważ wilgotność w budynku ma na dobrym poziomie, bo osiągnął ją innymi sposobami, to czy musi montować dodatkowo "sprawną wentylację" ??????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## adam_mk

Po jaką cholerę chcesz ryzykować jakimś podcinaniem żył czy czegokolwiek?
TEST SZCZELNOŚCI sobie zrób!

Barometr na stół.
Wyłączasz jeden z wentylatorów wentylacji mechanicznej.
Regulując wydajnością tego drugiego powinieneś widzieć, że ten barometr zachowuje się jak obrotomierz w autku!
WTEDY JEST DOBRZE!!!
I nie ważne jaką folią, betonikiem czy karton-gipsem ten efekt uzyskałeś.
- To w domach z wentylacją mechaniczną.
Domy z wentylacją grawitacyjną są nieszczelne z definicji.
Mają mieć dziury (wiele) nisko (okna, drzwi, nawietrzaki) i wysoko pod sufitem (kratki wentylacyjne).
Jak wentylacja grawitacyjna jest dobrze zrobiona to dom jest raczej przesuszany niż zawilgacany.

Adam M.

----------


## tomek131

adam_mk napisał:
Dobrze zrobiona wentylacja mechaniczna nie wymaga "częstego czyszczenia".
Tam są filtry, które się kontroluje i czasem wymienia.
Zaczynasz tu głosić dawno obalone herezje!

Nie zgadzam się absolutnie ,że ktoś tu obalił fakt ,że WM należy czyścić.Należy czyścić jak każdy przewód wentylacyjny i raczej za herezję bym uznał, jakby ktoś powiedział ,że takiej wentylacji nie należy czyścić nigdy i nic nigdy w jej kanałach nie będzie

----------


## Bogusław_58

Z tymi żyłami ,to przyłóz sobie do własnych pomysłów.
Dom przesuszony łatwo jest nawilgocić a odwrotnie trudno. Dom,który łatwo się sam przesusza można zamknąć na cztery spusty i wjechać na długi czas nie martwiąc się o dzialanie"sprawnej wentylacji".

----------


## adam_mk

tomek131
Piszesz:
"Nie zgadzam się absolutnie ,że ktoś tu obalił fakt ,że WM należy czyścić.Należy czyścić jak każdy przewód wentylacyjny i raczej za herezję bym uznał, jakby ktoś powiedział ,że takiej wentylacji nie należy czyścić nigdy i nic nigdy w jej kanałach nie będzie "

JEŻELI masz rację, bo gdzieś przecież mieszkasz, a jest tam jakaś wentylacja, TO wielokrotnie byłeś świadkiem jej czyszczenia i sam to robiłeś pewnie też.
DLATEGO napisałeś te właśnie słowa...
(tak to rozumiem)
Napisz nam CZEMU czyściłeś swą wentylację, KIEDY ostatnio to robiłeś i Z CZEGO ją czyściłeś.

Zakładam, że jesteś trzeźwy, dorosły i WIESZ co piszesz!


Może raz jeden w końcu dowiemy się czegoś o praktycznym czyszczeniu wentylacji w domu jednorodzinnym!!!!
Od lat wzywam, aby się choć raz ktoś ujawnił i wyjaśnił co i jak na własnym przykładzie.
Jak dotąd - nikt się nie objawił, aż nagle... TY!

Czekamy w napięciu!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Bogusław_58
Piszesz:
"Z tymi żyłami ,to przyłóz sobie do własnych pomysłów.
Dom przesuszony łatwo jest nawilgocić a odwrotnie trudno. Dom,który łatwo się sam przesusza można zamknąć na cztery spusty i wjechać na długi czas nie martwiąc się o dzialanie"sprawnej wentylacji". "

Prawie, że prawda, ale jednak bardzo wiele przemilczasz w tej wypowiedzi!
Napisz nam tu SKĄD chcesz wziąć "dom przesuszony" i JAK się taki "robi".
Bo dom, wbrew temu co piszesz SAM się łatwo nie przesusza!!!
KAŻDY dom można sobie spokojnie zamknąć i pojechać na wakacje bez obawy, że się zawilgoci, chyba że ma dziurawy dach!

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

> "Sprawna wentylacja" czyli co ?
> Najdłuższe badania na ten temat przeprowadzono przez 10 lat w Nowym Jorku w szkole na uczniach. Wniosek był taki: na zdrowie uczniów wpływała wilgotność  podawanego powietrza. No wiec jeśli komuś nie jest potrzebna "sprawna wentylacja" ponieważ wilgotność w budynku ma na dobrym poziomie, bo osiągnął ją innymi sposobami, to czy musi montować dodatkowo "sprawną wentylację" ??????????????????????????????????????????


Bogusław a słyszałeś o CO2? Jeżeli masz właściwą wilgotność to uważasz że można zamknąć dom szczelnie i już? Co Ty za głupoty piszesz. Wentylacja nie tylko ma usuwać wilgoć ale przede wszystkim wprowadzać ŚWIEŻE powietrze do domu!

----------


## surgi22

Grawitacyjna przede wszystkim suszy kieszeń  :roll eyes:  
OK OK wiem,wiem w/g niektórych przy WM trzeba czyscic kanały choć jak słusznie zauważył adam_mk jeszcze się żaden czysciciel nie objawił na forum , ale kto wie...

----------


## surgi22

> tomek131
> Piszesz:
> "Nie zgadzam się absolutnie ,że ktoś tu obalił fakt ,że WM należy czyścić.Należy czyścić jak każdy przewód wentylacyjny i raczej za herezję bym uznał, jakby ktoś powiedział ,że takiej wentylacji nie należy czyścić nigdy i nic nigdy w jej kanałach nie będzie "
> 
> JEŻELI masz rację, bo gdzieś przecież mieszkasz, a jest tam jakaś wentylacja, TO wielokrotnie byłeś świadkiem jej czyszczenia i sam to robiłeś pewnie też.
> DLATEGO napisałeś te właśnie słowa...
> (tak to rozumiem)
> Napisz nam CZEMU czyściłeś swą wentylację, KIEDY ostatnio to robiłeś i Z CZEGO ją czyściłeś.
> 
> ...


Ciekawy jestem co na takie ,,herezje'' odpowie pyxis  :rotfl:

----------


## Bogusław_58

> Bogusław a słyszałeś o CO2? Jeżeli masz właściwą wilgotność to uważasz że można zamknąć dom szczelnie i już? Co Ty za głupoty piszesz. Wentylacja nie tylko ma usuwać wilgoć ale przede wszystkim wprowadzać ŚWIEŻE powietrze do domu!


 O CO2 słyszalem.
Mam nawet w domu bardzo świeże powietrze.
Pokaż, gdzie ja piszę te głupoty.

----------


## adam_mk

bitter
"Bogusław a słyszałeś o CO2? Jeżeli masz właściwą wilgotność to uważasz że można zamknąć dom szczelnie i już? Co Ty za głupoty piszesz. Wentylacja nie tylko ma usuwać wilgoć ale przede wszystkim wprowadzać ŚWIEŻE powietrze do domu! "

Jest dokładnie ODWROTNIE!!!
Wentylacja przede wszystkim ma odprowadzać nadmiar wilgoci.
To świeże powietrze realizuje się "samo" przy tej okazji...

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

> \
> Bierzemy płytę styro.
> Po jej obwodzie stawiamy wałek piany (kleju).
> Dla pewności dokładamy krzyżyk (po przekątnej).
> Potem (rozumiem, że to KOLEJNA a nie pierwsza płyta) na już osadzonej płycie , na jej styku z przyszła "koleżanką" stawiamy wałek piany.
> Dokładamy tę opisywaną dociskając ją do ściany i sąsiednich płyt.
> NACISK CZĘŚCIOWO GASI PIANĘ KLEJU!!!
> 
> UWAGA!!!
> ...


Adam, czy to oznacza, że jak podgrzejemy puszkę z klejem do temperatury otoczenia to nie będzie efektu jak opisuje w swoim dzienniku R&K czyli szczelin po kleju między płytami? U niego się rozprężał!

----------


## bitter

> bitter
> "Bogusław a słyszałeś o CO2? Jeżeli masz właściwą wilgotność to uważasz że można zamknąć dom szczelnie i już? Co Ty za głupoty piszesz. Wentylacja nie tylko ma usuwać wilgoć ale przede wszystkim wprowadzać ŚWIEŻE powietrze do domu! "
> 
> Jest dokładnie ODWROTNIE!!!
> Wentylacja przede wszystkim ma odprowadzać nadmiar wilgoci.
> To świeże powietrze realizuje się "samo" przy tej okazji...
> 
> Adam M.


No dobra może i odwrotnie ale chyba do oddychania nie wystarcza wilgoć jak sugeruje Bogusław.

----------


## herakles

Bagusław 58 jakie zapotrzebowanie na energię ma twój dom?

----------


## adam_mk

bitter
TU masz PEŁNĄ rację!

To rozprężanie...
RTFM
To pomaga przy piankach...

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Flashback, RM pisze że następowało rozprężanie a płyty były równe.

----------


## bitter

> bitter
> TU masz PEŁNĄ rację!
> 
> To rozprężanie...
> RTFM
> To pomaga przy piankach...
> 
> Adam M.


Ale chodzi o podgrzanie czy wyrównanie temperatury z otoczeniem?

----------


## herakles

O co chodzi z tym rozprężaniem kleju? Bo nie za bardzo kumam.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> No dobra może i odwrotnie ale chyba do oddychania nie wystarcza wilgoć jak sugeruje Bogusław.


 Nie masz przypadkiem żółtych papierów ?

----------


## adam_mk

Mała sugestia...
Odp.. się od niego!
Od jego poglądów - to już jak wolisz!
Albo - trzymaj się pieców!

Bardzo źle jest jak zaczynamy nasze niedoważone pomysły transponować na nasze osoby.
W końcu...
KAŻDY Z NAS jest GURU w jakiejś dziedzinie...

Nawet jak jestem brodatym okularnikiem o ponurym wyglądzie to WCALE nie znaczy, że to co gadam (no, piszę) jednoznacznie ustawia mnie w szeregu idiotów.
Ale jak bredzę - znajdzie się ktoś - kto pokaże gdzie (jak potrafi i ma rację!) - i za to mu podziękuję!
(bywało)
Trudno znać się na wszystkim i każdemu czasem zdarzy się "mniemać"...

Nie jesteśmy tu po to, żeby sobie "dowalić" tylko aby dopomóc (jak rozumiem).

Te kleje...
Bierzesz ganek z wodą o temperaturze około 30stC.
Wrzucasz tam te puszki...
Prężność "napędu" (propan najczęściej) osiąga odpowiednią wartość.
Wykładasz wałek kleju pistoletem na podłoże (płytę styropianu).
Zaczyna się "przepychanka" ciśnienia atmosferycznego i prężności cieczy niskowrzącej, która spienia "bazę" (PU).
Klej rośnie do określonej (widocznej wprost) wartości na płycie.
Potem można tylko wałek piany "zgnieść" mechanicznie (do ściany) lub "rozmazać" (pomiędzy płytami).
Wtedy zjawisko "puchnięcia" nie następuje.
Zjawisko "znikania" piany - też nie.
Masz jak chcesz - kleisz i "stoi" jak ułożyłeś.
Później powolutku przyswaja sobie to PU cząsteczki pary wodnej z otoczenia - i tężeje!
Masz to opisane w instrukcji!
(może ciut bardziej zawile)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Są KLEJE i PIANKI...
Surowiec - podobny, bo PU. (poliuretany to mieszanka izocyanianów i polioli)
Wiążą na dobre przyłączając cząsteczkę wody z powietrza.
Wywalasz zimne na ciepły podkład.
Zanim stężeje (różny czas "życia") to zdąży się podgrzać w elastycznej banieczce bąbelek gazu i go rozepchnie - bo MUSI.
Sama fizyka (i trochę chemii).
Osadzając futrynę - zaleta, bo wszędzie wlezie.
Klejąc - wada, bo rozepchnie elementy klejone.
RTFM (cbdo)

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jeśli do minie piszesz, to jego poglądy mnie nie interesują. Nie mam tez pretensji, że myśli lub uważa inaczej, ponieważ ma takie prawo. Jednak dlaczego kłamie przyszywając mi kolejną łatę absurdu. 
Napisał:"...ale chyba do oddychania nie wystarcza wigoć jak sugeruje Bogusław"
Czy te zdanie Adam uwazasz za jego poglądy ??????????????????????????????????????????????  a może to są też Twoje poglądy ?

----------


## bitter

> Nie masz przypadkiem żółtych papierów ?


Taki stary a takie brzydkie zachowanie - a fuj. 




> Jeśli do minie piszesz, to jego poglądy mnie nie interesują. Nie mam tez pretensji, że myśli lub uważa inaczej, ponieważ ma takie prawo. Jednak dlaczego kłamie przyszywając mi kolejną łatę absurdu. 
> Napisał:"...ale chyba do oddychania nie wystarcza wigoć jak sugeruje Bogusław"
> Czy te zdanie Adam uwazasz za jego poglądy ??????????????????????????????????????????????  a może to są też Twoje poglądy ?


A to poniżej to niby co? To nie Ty napisałeś, że jeżeli wilgotność jest w porządku to nie trzeba sprawnej wentylacji?




> "Sprawna wentylacja" czyli co ?
> Najdłuższe badania na ten temat przeprowadzono przez 10 lat w Nowym Jorku w szkole na uczniach. Wniosek był taki: na zdrowie uczniów wpływała wilgotność  podawanego powietrza. *No wiec jeśli komuś nie jest potrzebna "sprawna wentylacja" ponieważ wilgotność w budynku ma na dobrym poziomie, bo osiągnął ją innymi sposobami, to czy musi montować dodatkowo "sprawną wentylację" ??*????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## bitter

> Te kleje...
> Bierzesz ganek z wodą o temperaturze około 30stC.
> Wrzucasz tam te puszki...
> Prężność "napędu" (propan najczęściej) osiąga odpowiednią wartość.
> Wykładasz wałek kleju pistoletem na podłoże (płytę styropianu).
> Zaczyna się "przepychanka" ciśnienia atmosferycznego i prężności cieczy niskowrzącej, która spienia "bazę" (PU).
> Klej rośnie do określonej (widocznej wprost) wartości na płycie.
> Potem można tylko wałek piany "zgnieść" mechanicznie (do ściany) lub "rozmazać" (pomiędzy płytami).
> Wtedy zjawisko "puchnięcia" nie następuje.
> ...


Bardzo dziękuję za instruktaż - nie wiedziałem że się tak robi (nigdy nie trzymałem jeszcze takiego kleju w ręce)

----------


## Bogusław_58

> ... Już zostało ustalone, że do odprowadzania wilgoci ma służyć sprawna wentylacja. Jak ktoś takiej sobie nie zrobi to będzie się martwić o wilgoć wnikającą w ściany.


Zauważ, że to Ty użyłes nazwy: sprawna wentylacja a ja pytałem co uważasz za "sprawną wentyklację" używając cudzysłowia.
Istnie kilka możliwosci wymiany powietrza w domu, ale tu ważne jest czy ta wymiana jest wystarczająca i nie ma wilgoci. Nie mając więc "sprawnej wentylacji" można miec poprawną i wystarczającą wymianę powietrza oraz sucho .

----------


## ravbc

> Nie mając więc "sprawnej wentylacji" można miec poprawną i wystarczającą wymianę powietrza oraz sucho .


A czym według Ciebie jest wentylacja, jeśli nie wymianą powietrza? Bo zgodzić się można, że da się wymieniać powietrze w budynku nie mając dedykowanej do tego celu instalacji (tak działa tzw. wentylacja naturalna według nomenklatury Adama). Ale to że nie ma instalacji wentylacyjnej, nie oznacza przecież, że nie ma wentylacji...

PS. Cała ta kłótnia wygląda na typowy problem "naukowy" - wszyscy piszą niby w tym samym języku, ale każdy co innego z tych tekstów odczytuje...  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

W piramidach wydajnej wentylacji nie zrobiono.
Bo?
Bo nie przewidywano, że będzie tam kto przebywał dłuższy czas i chuchał...
To teraz podobno jest z tym problem i limituje się liczbę zwiedzających, bo się piramidy rozlatują...

To człowiek i jego działalność jest w domu generatorem nadmiaru wilgoci!
Tego NADMIARU trzeba się pozbywać.
Najwygodniej - wymieniając część ładunku powietrza wnętrz.
Przy okazji załatwiany jest problem stabilizowania składu proporcji gazów (nadmiaru CO2).
To co nazywane jest "świeże powietrze".

SPRAWNA WENTYLACJA to mechanizm taką wymianę zapewniający i to w ilości ODPOWIEDNIEJ.
TYLKO WTEDY we wnętrzach zamieszkanych jest SUCHO (to znaczy - odpowiednio sucho , około 50% wilgotności względnej).

Na zewnątrz w przeważającym czasie JEST taka wilgotność, bo natura sama ją sobie reguluje.
Ale ludziska nie lubią, jak im jest za zimno - to włączają ogrzewanie - i zaczyna się cyrk!
Bo wilgotność jest względna względem temperatury, a jak temperatura się lokalnie zmienia (we wnętrzach) to i wilgotność też!
To stan dość chwiejnej równowagi, którą pomaga utrzymać wszystko, co stabilizuje wilgotność...
(Choćby tynki gliniane i system wentylacyjny)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Mała precyzja wypowiedzi powoduje jej nadinterpretowywanie i nieporozumienia.
Zbędne kompletnie...

„Chodzi mi o to, aby język giętki Powiedział wszystko, co pomyśli głowa: A czasem był jak piorun jasny, prędki, A czasem smutny jako pieśń stepowa, A czasem jako skarga nimfy miętki, A czasem piękny jak aniołów mowa... Aby przeleciał wszystka ducha skrzydłem. Strofa być winna taktem, nie wędzidłem.”
- Juliusz Słowacki (z książki Beniowski. Poema) 

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jak nie ma flaszki,
 to dobry i Słowacki.

----------


## bitter

Adamie, na wątku o silikatach pojawiła się kwestia uszczelnienia pionowych spoin przy bloczkach pióro wpust. Może i tutaj to rozwiniemy? Z tego co już koledzy podpowiedzieli nie można tego potraktować klejem bo będzie pękać, wciskanie pianki upierdliwe i nie wiem czy skuteczne. Teoretycznie gdy styropian przykleimy na wałki to wiać nie będzie ale ...

----------


## milkawawa

Odnośnie pionowych spoin przy bloczkach pióro wpust - zasadniczo każdy kolejny rząd bloczków muruje się na zakładkę do poprzedniego (wiadomo, o co chodzi), więc konwekcja ma 20cm pionowej przestrzeni. Pod nią i nad nią jest lity bloczek. Czy to stanowi problem, czy też raczej jest to marginalna strata ciepła ? Wg mnie strata przez konwekcję jest marginalna, strata przez nieprawidłowe przyklejenie warstwy ocieplenia to większy problem, bo zimno przechodzi bez przeszkód (przewiewa) do tynku po stronie wewnętrznej domu. Sam się zastanawiam, co mógłbym zrobić, aby w mojej ścianie z Ytonga 24cm od zewnątrz zaślepić te pionowe szczeliny. Większe szczeliny zatkałem pianką, ale myślę, że można by wszystkie pionowe szczeliny w miejscu piuro-wpuście zakleić klejem - tak, aby klej wlazł w szczelinę na około 0,5cm i aby wogole nie wystawał z niej. Myślałem też o piance niskorozprężnej - wtedy wręcz jakaś iglica by sie przydała,aby przeciągnąć w szczelinie. Co o tym myślicie ?
pzdr Bogdan

----------


## adam_mk

Te pionowe szczeliny na pióro-wpust to ułatwienie budowlańców i utrapienie potem.
Wydaje mi się, że można by je "zatrzeć" przed położeniem ocieplenia jakim sensownym mazidłem typu klej czy tynk (z worka).
Wnętrza się tynkuje, więc tam się te szczelinki zamyka.
Zatarte z zewnątrz wniosą marginalne i pomijalne straty. Te drobne przestrzenie zostałyby zamknięte.

Doświadczenie z tym gorącym kubkiem było przeprowadzone bardzo "na szybko" i mam pewien niedosyt.
Moje pomiary pirometrem pokazują mi czasem ciekawe wyniki podobnych obserwacji.
Kamery jeszcze nie mam (ale myślę nad zakupem) to tylko punktowo mogę to sobie pomierzyć, co pełni obrazu nie daje, ale myśleć nad zjawiskiem pozwala.
Tam są jeszcze inne zdjęcia pokazujące przez styropian dokładną strukturę muru...
Prześwieca więc czy nie prześwieca?

Trzeba by tu całą serię pomiarów zrobić, bo ten jeden i to na szybko odpowiedzi pełnej nie dał.

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

"bielizna termoaktywna" - warto przeczytać.
Jeśli np stojącego na mrozie człowieka przykryjemy takim "dzwonem" z grubego filcu, ale tak by miał wystawioną głowę w celu oddychania, to powinno mu być ciepło. Jesli ten dzwon ficowy pokryjemy blachą lub czymś, co nie wypuści wilgoci,którą wyrzuca skóra człowieka, to dzwon filcowy po pewnym czasie będzie mokry i jego właściwości termiczne spadną a człowiekowi poza marznięciem będzie grozić rozwój grzybicy w jakimś miejscu na skórze. Żeby temu zapobiec należy do wnętrza tego dzwona tłoczyć powietrze,które będzie zabierać wilgoć lub wstawić osuszacz który zabierze wilgoć.
Te historyjkę techniczną można przyłożyć do ociepleń budynków i jeśli ocieplenie,którego zadaniem jest zatrzymanie ciepła ,nie będzie wyprowadzadzac części wilgoci, to trzeba to zrobić innymi sposobami.
Ostatnio doczytałem ze armia Amerykanska w Canadzie po mimo posiadania dobrej bielizny i butów ocieplanych na "kilka sposobów", to jednak kupuje obecnie też walonki w Rosji, bo w pewnych warunkach są nie do przeskoczenia.

----------


## adam_mk

OnOff
Dokładnie o to mi chodziło!

To, że oko czegoś nie widzi wcale nie znaczy, ze tego nie ma!
Przepływu ciepła się nie widzi.
Pary wodnej zawieszonej w powietrzu w bardzo szerokim zakresie warunków - też.
A zwykle ich przepływami się zajmuję.

Termometr to tylko jeden z wielu sposobów patrzenia na ten problem  :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Ponieważ właśnie bawię się w "rozmowy Polaków" z ds18b20..."

Ostatnio uszyłem bat z połączonych na odcinku 100mb około 80 sztuk tych pestek...
Ciekawe wyniki dają w sytuacji, gdy są zastosowane w środowisku przemysłowym...
Mierzę sporadycznie temperatury rzędu MINUS 360stC (sic!)
 :Lol: 
Musiałem korektę programową wprowadzić...

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

a może by tak perlitopian .... albo perlitopoliruetan ... wydaje się trochę słowotwórstwem, ale łącząc różne produkty możemy otrzymać produkt, który ma właściwości obydwu. Tak sobie gdybam....

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo dobrze gdybasz!
Też kombinuję nad kompozytami.

Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

> a może by tak perlitopian .... albo perlitopoliruetan ... wydaje się trochę słowotwórstwem, ale łącząc różne produkty możemy otrzymać produkt, który ma właściwości obydwu. Tak sobie gdybam....


jeżeli już to piana dwuskładnikowa np. coś takiego "Flex Foam-IT"

----------


## Bogusław_58

> nie można tego przyrównać bo to zupełnie inna skala
> człowiek to stale działający piecyk o mocy cieplnej ok 100W, przy powierzchni skóry ok 1,7m2 daje nam to prawie 60W/m2 mocy cieplnej, tak więc mały domek o powierzchni wszystkich przegród zewnętrznych 500m2 musiał by dysponować analogicznie mocą 30KW żeby można było to przełożyć bezpośrednio


Ale się wysiliłeś.
Możesz w razie czego zaprosić do domu 100 osób.

PS A jak nie, to ugotuj zupę, zrób ciasto w piekarniku, pranie i weź prysznic itp.

----------


## herakles

minus 360 to się chyba nie da, no a jeśli to mielibyśmy małą naukową rewolucję.

----------


## bitter

> Te pionowe szczeliny na pióro-wpust to ułatwienie budowlańców i utrapienie potem.
> Wydaje mi się, że można by je "zatrzeć" przed położeniem ocieplenia jakim sensownym mazidłem typu klej czy tynk (z worka).
> Wnętrza się tynkuje, więc tam się te szczelinki zamyka.
> Zatarte z zewnątrz wniosą marginalne i pomijalne straty. Te drobne przestrzenie zostałyby zamknięte.


Rozumiem, że to zatarcie nie wprowadzi problemu z pękaniem ściany? A może podczas klejenia styropianu po prostu nakładać też pasek kleju na te szczeliny?

----------


## mamut 74

jeżeli będziesz kleił na pianę to uważam że wypełnianie szczelin pionowych jest zbędne, chyba że masz widoczny prześwit

----------


## adam_mk

Z programikiem - zrobione!
 :Lol: 
(ale gały mi wyszły jak zobaczyłem odczyt!)
 :Lol: 
Tło mam tam takie, że gnie obrazem na monitorze...

"Pytanie jak duże znaczenie ma promieniowanie przy "wędrówkach" ciepła. "
CAŁE ciepełko Słońca docierające do Ziemi to wyłącznie promieniowanie!
Twierdzę, że DUŻE!
(W końcu, po coś popsuli ten styropian zmętniając go grafitem dobrze przewodzącym ciepło. Parametry poprawili!)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Różnie mówią...
Ziarnko do ziarnka z zbierze się...
Tysiąc złotych TEŻ składa się z grosików... wielu...
Wybiera inwestor.

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

> jeżeli będziesz kleił na pianę to uważam że wypełnianie szczelin pionowych jest zbędne, chyba że masz widoczny prześwit


Wypełnienie szczelin pionowych zwiększa szczelność domu budowanego z pustaków P-W ( nawet dobrze ocieplonych ) i kto ma trochę czasu i chęci da radę . Wiem bo wypełniłem ok. 15000 szczelin ( wyepłniałem od środka i z zewnątrz )  :wiggle: .

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wełna lamelowa, którą się interesuję, klejona jest na klej-zaprawę do muru czy tynku(6 kg na 1m2) i nie wymaga kołkowania do 20 m wysokości, jeśli podłoże jest stabilne. Nie ma więc wyprowadzania ciepła kołkami ani ucieczki ciepła z braku szczelności.Nie ma potrzeby spoinować "klocków" wełnianych, gdyż dobrze i sprężyście są dosunięte do siebie. Wełna lamelowa umożliwia odparowanie ewentualnej wilgoci.Kładzie się na nią siatkę i tynkuje(6kg na 1m2).
To tyle teorii od produdcentów i dystrybutorów.

----------


## herakles

w Centrum Nauki Kopernik jest taka instalacja która obrazuje problem. Na suficie jest grzałka ciepła, bo aż czerwona. Ta grzałka umieszczona jest w ogniskowej lusterka wklęsłego jakieś 3-4 m nad ziemią. Drugie lusterko jest na ziemi też wklęsłe. Jak się łapkę włoży w ogniskową tego drugiego lusterka to czuć jak grzeje.

Natomiast na moje oko grzałka ma 2 kW a do mojej łapki mimo dość sporych kombinacji dociera jakieś 20W(pytanie ile przez łapę przelatuje). co odwraca trochę moją uwagę od problemu w inną stronę.

Jednakże skoro Adam tak się tematem przejmuje to coś w tym musi być, poza tym jak mądrze zauważył tysiąc złotych składa się z grosików.

No więc podzielę się moimi przemyśleniami.

50m folii aluminiowej szerokości jakieś 25cm kosztuje 5zł czyli jakieś 0,5zł/m2 Niech się gdzieś rypłem i niech kosztuje 1zł albo i 2zł / m2

To jak nie dać tego pod gips karton?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Osobiście bawiłem się szkłem powiększającym wypalając zdjęcia za szybą okna u fotografa. Ale na usprawiedliwienie powiem ze byłem "nieświadomy"że krzywdzę fotografa a głodny wiedzy, trudno mi było te eksperymenty pozostawić w spokoju. Bo przecież jak to możliwe, by wiązka przeszła przez dwie szyby okna i szybę dociskająca zdjęcia do podłoża ?
To co z tym ociepleniem ? w nocy nie ma Słonka a mróz może być dotkliwy.Może prościej zbudować wielkie zwierciadło i dogrzewać jakis odbiornik,który przeniesie ciepło po chałupce.

----------


## surgi22

A co ma piernik do wiatraka ( tj. ocieplenia styropianem i lub wełną do wykorzystywania słonca - proszę Cię oświeć mnie ).

----------


## bitter

> Wypełnienie szczelin pionowych zwiększa szczelność domu budowanego z pustaków P-W ( nawet dobrze ocieplonych ) i kto ma trochę czasu i chęci da radę . Wiem bo wypełniłem ok. 15000 szczelin ( wyepłniałem od środka i z zewnątrz ) .


Coś tam kojarz, możesz więcej szczegółów czym i jaką techniką?

----------


## surgi22

> Coś tam kojarz, możesz więcej szczegółów czym i jaką techniką?


Pianką poliuretanową pistoletem i ,,tymi ręcami ''  :tongue:

----------


## surgi22

A co zrobisz jak przez 2-3 tygodnie będzie pochmurno i słonko będzie grzać słabo ?

----------


## herakles



----------


## surgi22

Dobre ocieplnenie nie wyklucza wykorzystania cipła słońca, mam od strony południowej duże przeszklenia, a na podddaszu od wschodu,południa i zachodu okna połaciowe ( wszystkie z roletami aby zasłaniac w nocy i/lub w upalne dni gdy tego ,,ciepłego dobra'' jest za dużo. 
Róznica jest taka że moja dobrze ocieplna sciana przy pochmurnej pogodzie nie będzie przyczyną dużych stat ciepła.

----------


## cruz

> W skrócie pomysł na chałupę jest taki:
> Dodatkowo akumulacyjny piec elektryczny i akumulator wodny, z możliwością ładowania z awaryjnego pieca/kominka


A dlaczego nie po prostu grzałki w tym akumulatorze wodnym.

----------


## nydar

OnOff.Z twoich przemyśleń najbardziej podoba mi się pomysł z laptopem i płytą betonową.Podstaw mi tego konia z  rzędem jak obiecałeś.Powiem tak mur z pełnej cegły grubości 50cm.Temperatura powietrza w domu +20oC,temperatura ściany od środka +16,5oC.Są to dane autentyczne.Policz sobie jakie taka ściana generuje straty.Jeżeli nie potrafisz to nie wypisuj takich rzeczy.

----------


## surgi22

> surgi22
> Powiem tak. Pomysł nie jest autorski. Ludzie tak kiedyś robili i są ponoć tacy, którzy robią tak nadal. Cieszę się, że jesteś zadowolony ze swojego domu. Mnie ucieszyłby taki, jaki w skrócie opisałem.
> 
> nydar,
> Na konia będziesz musiał poczekać  Czy jesteś pewny, że WIARYGODNIE policzysz mi ile ta ściana wygeneruje uśrednionych strat ciepła i ile zyżyję ciepła na przestrzeni lat? Jak to się stało, że powietrze ma 20C, a ściana 16.5? 
> 
> cruz,
> oczywiście grzałki w buforze, nie oddzielny piec, przejęzyczenie.


Wiesz dopiero teraz doczytałem twój pomysł na dom , ok bardzo oryginalne pojedyncza szyba w nieszczelnym oknie, gruby mur ( już wiem gdzie tak widziłem w Malborku - tylko firan nie było i ogrzewanie nieco inne ) ale ciekaw jestem komfortu termicznego przy np. -10 czy -20 C jak to mieliśmy niedawno.

----------


## surgi22

Powodzenia daj znac jak będziesz znów na On i podzielisz się wrażeniami z mieszkania w tym co wymyśliłeś.

----------


## nydar

Jak to się stało?Myślę,że lambda cegły ,betonu,czy generalnie materiałów ceramicznych jest jaka jest i chciejstwem tego nie zmienisz.Jeżeli wybudujesz dom o absurdalnej grubości ścian zewnętrznych to i owszem osiągniesz cel .Wyobraż sobie murek o grubości np.100cm.Taki mały Malbork.

----------


## herakles

OnOff jak czytałem to aż mi grzybem zaśmierdziało... Będzie Ci woda w taki czymś po ścianach lać się jak gupia, no chyba że wilgotność 5% zrobisz, ale to oczy bolą... Zrób myślenie na On!!! Na tej szybie to w zimie piękne będziesz miał dzieła sztuki przez dziadka mroza wyczarowane. Wiesz co, zrób eksperyment: włóż do lodówki tależ, albo lepiej do zamrażaki. Nich się schłodzi. Wyjmij go i .... chuchunij nań!

----------


## cruz

Sufit podwieszany nad stropem betonowym.

Od góry
1. wełna mineralna (dać ?) nie chce robić pudła rezonansowego
2. folia alu (dać ?) a może folie alu ratunkową. Może podkleić do K/G przed jej przykręceniem?
3. płyta K/G (daje)

----------


## surgi22

Po co chczesz podkleić do płyty k-g.

----------


## cruz

> Po co chczesz podkleić do płyty k-g.


Bo mnie nastraszyliście o tych promykach, to je chce odbić. Więc odbijać czy nie?


Się człowiekowi wydaje, że wie wszystko a niejaki Adam M pokątnie tworzy dziwne wątki które zaprzeczają wiedzy nabytej z mądrych ilustrowanych czasopism i folderów (równie kolorowych).

----------


## bitter

> Pianką poliuretanową pistoletem i ,,tymi ręcami ''


A miałeś jakąś przejściówkę do rurki aplikującej? Ona jest mocno gruba i w żadną szczelinę nie wejdzie. A jak nie wejdzie to większość piany masz na murze a nie w szczelinach, potem szorowanie tego to masa roboty.

----------


## mamut 74

o tym pisałem, przy poprawnie murowanej ścianie p+w nie ma możliwości poprawnej aplikacji piany w szczeliny pionowe

----------


## surgi22

To co ja kuźwa 15000 szcelin niepoprawnie wypełniłem ? O ja to mi dopiero teraz to mówicie ..
PS. Pobudujcie poprawnie swoje ściany P+W a ja wam pokażę jak można wypełnić szczeliny pionowe ( i zdziwicie się ile ich jest ).

----------


## surgi22

> A miałeś jakąś przejściówkę do rurki aplikującej? Ona jest mocno gruba i w żadną szczelinę nie wejdzie. A jak nie wejdzie to większość piany masz na murze a nie w szczelinach, potem szorowanie tego to masa roboty.


Nic nie musisz szorować jak pianka wyschnie nadmiar możesz sciąć- proste jak budowa cepa.

----------


## adam_mk

Cegła pełna, kamień polny lub silka i to wszystko o grubości z 0,5m.

„Ludzie tak kiedyś robili i są ponoć tacy, którzy robią tak nadal.”

„Się człowiekowi wydaje, że wie wszystko a niejaki Adam M pokątnie tworzy dziwne wątki które zaprzeczają wiedzy nabytej z mądrych ilustrowanych czasopism i folderów (równie kolorowych).”

-A bo w tych kolorowcach to czasem głupoty z rozpędu piszą…
 :Lol: 
JA akurat mam tak, że robić tego nie muszę bo od jakich 109 lat sobie stoi…
To sobie doprojektowałem do tego „Malborka” swoisty „zawór” termiczny.
Taką „diodę” co ciepło przewodzi od ściany tylko w jedną stronę – do wnętrz.

W rozważaniach robicie tyleż częsty co prosty błąd!
Myli Wam się akumulacja i buforowanie ciepła solarnego. To nie to samo, ale czasem da się łączyć te funkcje.
Mój akumulator-bufor WODNY (ale nie jedyny w tym układzie!),  do którego dążę, będzie miał z 8 ton wody…
Dążę do tego, aby w miarę dostępu do ciepełka solarnego wpuszczać go do tej bryły „ładując” ją „live” i JEDNOCZEŚNIE akumulować NADMIARY na godziny „ciemne” (nocne).

(Mechanizm podobny tłumaczył już kiedyś mpopław)

PO TO WŁAŚNIE potrzebny mi wielkogabarytowy kolektor powietrzno-cieczowy.
Całą budę chcę grzać słoneczkiem okrągły rok!
WIEM, ze będą godziny „chude” i „obfite”.
Mam, właściwie - problemik, NADMIARU energii cieplnej!
Ale już sobie z nim poradziłem!
 :Lol: 

Realnie – robię to co roślinki! (No, staram się!)
Głupszy od nich nie jestem, a ONE (jako istoty żywe) sobie radzą z tym problemem co rok (od milionów lat), rosną i są coraz większe – i tak przez całe lata SWEGO życia!

A jakby ktoś jeszcze też tak chciał – to zakazu przecież nie ma.
Tylko trzeba sobie TAKI dom zbudować.

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

> To co ja kuźwa 15000 szcelin niepoprawnie wypełniłem ? O ja to mi dopiero teraz to mówicie ..
> PS. Pobudujcie poprawnie swoje ściany P+W a ja wam pokażę jak można wypełnić szczeliny pionowe ( i zdziwicie się ile ich jest ).


surgi nie każ nam czekać i pokaż jakieś foty albo opisz technikę. Ja chcę uszczelnić dom na maksa i te szczeliny mnie denerwują więc jestem żywo zainteresowany. Ostatnio miałem taką przygodę w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu na czas budowy zrobionym z budynku gospodarczego. W ścianie nastąpiło pęknięcie (zarysowanie) spoiny tak na wylot i piz...ało po ścianach mrozem. Wziąłem piankę i zapaćkałem. Ale szczelina była na tyle mała, że 90% tej pianki poszło na zewnątrz. Ponieważ to nie mój dom i moje zmartwienie a szczelina jedna to miałem to gdzieś. Ale przy 1500 szczelin to robi znaczenie. ... Swoją drogą 15 tys szczelin, po 3 sek na każdą to ... 12 godzin nieprzerwanej roboty ... masakra

----------


## Ignacy Murowiec

Witam,

Jestem nowy na tym forum. W ciągu roku rozpocznę budowę domu. Zarejestrowałem się na kilku forach, ponieważ wychodzę z założenia że są jednym z lepszych źródeł wiedzy (ludzkie doświadczenia). Czy może mi ktoś napisać jakiej firmy oraz grubości styropian powinienem brać pod uwagę podczas budowy domu? Zakładam, że jeśli chodzi o cegłę to będę brał pod uwagę ceramiczną ze średniej półki. 

Nie jestem specjalistą, więc pewnie przez jakiś czas moje pytania mogą być infantylne...za co z góry przepraszam.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Gdybym budował tak jak chcesz to wybrałbym porotherm 25 cm szerokości + styropian o grubości przynajmniej 15 cm.

----------


## krolikos

> Witam serdecznie i prosze o odniesienie sie do mojego problemu, 
> 
> Mieszkam  w nowym domu pierwszą zime, jest on ocieplony styro 15 cm, wełna 20+10 cm i ogrzewany gazem. Niestety dziś zauważyłem, że na sciance kolankowej (beton komórkowy 24 cm) w garderobie (i tylko tam) pojawia się wilgoć i pierwsze oznaki grzyba. Garderoba została wydzielona z pustki nad garażem, która pierwotnie w projekcie nie była przeznaczona do użytkowania. Jako że jest to i tak bardzo niskie pomieszczenie, zastosowaliśmy tam tylko 3 cm styro na podłodze, ale sufit w garażu byl wyklejony dodatkowo 5 cm, wspomnę że garaż jest nieogrzewany. Ocieplenie z wełny to tylko 20 cm w tym pomieszczeniu (i także żeby nie było za niskie?. Scianka kolankowa z zewnątrz ocieplona styro elewacyjnym 10 cm.  
> Czy użycie cieńszej warstwy materiałów izolacyjnych jest powodem wilgoci?  
> W pokoju z którym łączy się garderoba  jest wentylacja grawitacyjna. 
> Proszę o pomoc co zrobić w takiej sytuacji? Zbudować dodatkową konstrukcje i ocieplić scianę od wewnątrz, maskując to płytą g-k? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam





> nie wolno betonu ocieplać z dwóch stron






> MrButton
> Uważam, że tę garderobę spaprałeś kompletnie.
> Jest do przebudowania.
> Trzeba by się pozastanawiać - jak.
> 
> Adam M.


Adam mógłbyś się pozastanawiać jak takiego pomieszczenia nie spaprać,
Mam podobne i również miałem podobnie to spaprać, czekałem cierpliwie ale nikt to tego problemu nie wrócił.
Z tym że u mnie jest to pom. gosp. z kotłem gazowym, centralą requ + pralnio suszarnia, przylega do łazienki, wentylacja w pomieszczeniu mechaniczna, nawiew + wywiew (zrównoważone) i trochę więcej ocieplenia.

Chciałem dać ogrzewanie podłogowe ale zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej jak w suszarni będzie kaloryfer?

Czy taki problem rozwiązuje usunięcie styropianu z górnej części posadzki, tak jak sugeruje mamut74, czyli wnętrza pomieszczenia? (wówczas konieczny kaloryfer)?
Czy jak mam wentylację mechaniczną to i tak nie ma to znaczenia?

Pzdr
Robert

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pewnie MrButton nie wentylujesz garderoby. Jeśli tak to wstaw tam higrometr i zmierz wilgotność.

----------


## bitter

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem nowy na tym forum. W ciągu roku rozpocznę budowę domu. Zarejestrowałem się na kilku forach, ponieważ wychodzę z założenia że są jednym z lepszych źródeł wiedzy (ludzkie doświadczenia). Czy może mi ktoś napisać jakiej firmy oraz grubości styropian powinienem brać pod uwagę podczas budowy domu? Zakładam, że jeśli chodzi o cegłę to będę brał pod uwagę ceramiczną ze średniej półki. 
> 
> Nie jestem specjalistą, więc pewnie przez jakiś czas moje pytania mogą być infantylne...za co z góry przepraszam.


Ignacy, są na tym forum ludzie, którzy policzą Ci porządnie w OZC przy jakim ociepleniu jakie będziesz miał rachunki ... i to dość dokładnie. Ja np w moim domu z silikatów będę miał 25cm styropianu.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam mógłbyś się pozastanawiać jak takiego pomieszczenia nie spaprać,"

Trzeba je grzać (wszystko jedno jak, ale podłogówka jest wygodna) i wentylować (wszystko jedno jak, byle poprawnie).
Styropian raczej na suficie garażu...
Zewnętrzne ocieplenie takie jak na reszcie domu a i garażowi takie nie zaszkodzi.

"Dla mnie ceramika poryzowana jest na ostatnim miejscu z materiałów budowlanych "
W pełni popieram zdanie kolegi!
Dla mnie też!
Budowałbym z silki i ocieplił starannie tyle, ile kieszeń wytrzyma.
Do tego - budowałbym SZCZELNIE (bieda-domki, "trumny" itp...)

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Nie była to wysublimowana technika i grubsze szczeliny wypłniało mi się lepiej, a te 1-2 mm trudniej ( po wyschnieciu jeśli przekadzało to nadmiar piany ścinałem i ot tyle ). A szczeliny wyepłniałem sukcesywnie w czasie budowy ( i jeszcze mi trochę zostało na działówkach ). Jak znajdę wrzuce foto.

----------


## bitter

Daj daj fotki. Ja myślę o zrobieniu przejściówki - może coś takiego jak końcówka do pompowania piłki? Nie wiem czy piana tamtędy wyjdzie ale było by to bardzo przydatne narzędzie.

----------


## surgi22

Nie przesadzaj to nie jest łódź podwodna ( moim celem było zwiększenie szczelności domu , i tak u mnie pth jest pokryty styro i klinkier z zewnątrz oraz tynkiem od środka ).

----------


## bitter

Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu EPS 100 na ocieplenie fundamentów? Mam w projekcie taki przewidziany a niby potrafi podsiąkać, XPS drogi ...

----------


## mamut 74

> Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu EPS 100 na ocieplenie fundamentów? Mam w projekcie taki przewidziany a niby potrafi podsiąkać, XPS drogi ...


 albo wymieszaj granulat styro z cementem plus dodatek wodouszczelniacza, liczony do ilości cementu, mixokret, szalunek i lejesz ile potrzeba, po rozszalowaniu zasypujesz piachem, nie musisz stosować różnych mazideł, folii itd.

----------


## bitter

ale to będzie miało kiepską lambdę, poza tym nie bardzo chcę eksperymentować z czymś czego nie znam.

----------


## adam_mk

To stosuj to, co znasz, a jak za wiele nie spieprzą, to może nawet będzie podobnie do tego - co opisują.

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Myślę ostatnio nad problemem halogenów w suficie pod stropem drewnianym... jak je godzicie z szczelnością foliowania? Jeżeli folia leży na profilach i na to idzie płyta to po wywierceniu otworu po pierwsze nie uszkodzić folii a po drugie którędy prowadzić kable? Nie można pod folią więc trzeba nad, potem trzeba przedziurawić i wystawić kabel i jak to uszczelnić? Jeżeli dajemy ledy to nie ma problemu ciepła a jak halogeny? Folia się topi. Dalej idąc jak zmieścić halogena skoro na płycie zaraz leży folia, nie da się wepchnąć halogena, żeby nie naciągać folii (da się naciągnąć?).  Same dylematy

----------


## bitter

> To stosuj to, co znasz, a jak za wiele nie spieprzą, to może nawet będzie podobnie do tego - co opisują.
> 
> Adam M.


Pytanie raczej było xps czy eps ... pisałeś już że eps chłonie wodę a woda u mnie podchodzi czasem pod fundamenty podobno (podobno bo ja ją widziałem dopiero na 2m) ale teren piaszczysty więc jak woda opada to i piasek wodę odsączy szybko. Może eps i wymazać czymś?

----------


## adam_mk

Ja - dokładnie bym rozpoznał problem.
POTEM dopiero zastanawiał się jak go pokonać.

MASZ lub MIEWASZ tam wody napierające?
Jak nie - rozważyłbym ten EPS.

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

> MASZ lub MIEWASZ tam wody napierające?
> Adam M.



Hmm moja kobita bedzie miała za kilka miesięcy ale to chyba nie to samo?  :wink: 
A poważnie to że jak niby mam sprawdzić i o co kaman?

----------


## mamut 74

wykop sobie dołek,

 a ja smole lambde, przy cenie 40zł za m3 granulatu mogę sobie zrobić i 15cm ocieplenia na ścianach w piwnicy

----------


## ravbc

A 15 cm ocieplenia "utopione" w potencjalnie mocno mokrym środowisku, to dużo?

----------


## mamut 74

podobnie jak kolega Bitter mam sucho, sam piach, dlatego proponuje takie rozwiązanie, dodatek wodouszczelniacza i drenaż przy mokrych terenach załatwiają sprawę

----------


## adam_mk

Sama prawda...

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

No mi bardziej chodziło o to, że jak się na ściany nadziemia klei po 20-30 cm ocieplenia, to robienie na ścianach piwnicy czegokolwiek mniej niż te 15cm to raczej mocna bida IMHO.  :wink:  Zwłaszcza, że w przeciwieństwie do ścian nadziemia, te podziemne mają "po drugiej stronie izolacji" zimno (i na dodatek mokro, nawet jak się nie leje strumieniami) przez okrągły rok...

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli nie wiesz co to jest PIWNICA i jak to działa - to zbudujesz twór który ma wszystkie opisywane przez Ciebie walory.
Jak wiesz co budujesz - to jest sucho, chłodno i o względnie stałej temperaturze.
Dziś jest łatwiej jak kiedyś zbudować dobrą piwnicę.
Ale i tak większość jest spaprana.

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> Ale i tak większość jest spaprana.


Ja bym jeszcze dodał, że to zalezy od oceniającego. Mi się moja piwnica podoba, ale żona twierdzi, że to w zasadzie lodownia (bo temperatura nie wzrasta ponad 19 stopni nawet w upały, a zwykle jest jednak bliższa 15).  :wink:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jest coś takiego jak termobielizna, która działa tak, że jest szczelna dla ciepła a wypuszcza wilgoć. Nosząc trermobieliznę nie trzeba ubierać się ciepło, gdyż ubranie jest suche co nie zmienia współczynnika przenikania ciepla, a poduszka cieplna miedzy ciałem a termobielizną chroni przed zmarznięciem. Dobrze kombinują Amerykanie ponieważ welna wypuszcza ciepło razem z wilgocią ale ucieczka ciepla jest mocno spowolniona. Przy szczelnym ociepleniu trzeba "dołożyć" pieniązków na większa wentylację i prawdopodobnie na jedno wychodzi w kosztach użytkowania.

----------


## mamut 74

> Ja bym jeszcze dodał, że to zalezy od oceniającego. Mi się moja piwnica podoba, ale żona twierdzi, że to w zasadzie lodownia (bo temperatura nie wzrasta ponad 19 stopni nawet w upały, a zwykle jest jednak bliższa 15).


a zimą jaką masz temperaturę?

----------


## ravbc

> a zimą jaką masz temperaturę?


Zwykle coś ok. 15 stopni. Piwnica nie ma własnego ogrzewania, grzana jest stratami z parteru i odrobinę kotłownią (tam mam o 1-2 stopnie więcej niż w reszcie piwnicy).

----------


## mamut 74

dobrze masz, to co narzekasz?

----------


## ravbc

> dobrze masz, to co narzekasz?


Bo wolałbym lepiej. Ja tam codziennie widzę miejsca na poprawę (za dużo czytam - ignorancja to  czasem dar  :wink:  ). Najgorsze jest to, że większość poprawek nie wniesie wiele do bilansu energetycznego (choć może poprawić komfort użytkowania), więc motywacja do pracy nad defektami trochę niedomaga...  :wink:  I to ostatnie bym określił jako podstawowy powód budowania możliwie dobrego "za pierwszym razem" - większość pierdółek nie ma dramatycznego wpływu na efekt końcowy, a praca potrzebna na ich późniejsze poprawianie nijak nie chce się bilansować ze spodziewanymi zyskami (ale humor trochę psują - tu by się ta ignorancja przydała  :wink:  ).

----------


## Bogusław_58

Warto przeanalizować działanie bielizny termoaktywnej. Jeśli jest użyta do wykonywania wysiłku (sportu), to jest w niej sucho i ciepło a przy użyciu podkoszulki z bawełny namy ją  mokrą i zimną. Dobre ocieplenie powinno być więc szczelne i chronić przed ucieczką ciepła a jednocześnie wyprowadzać nadmiar zbędnej wilgoci.
 Analizujac działanie styropianu i wełny , to żaden z tych ociepleń nie posiada tych obu cech na raz. Być może że wymyślą całkiem nowy materiał czy system ocieplający, który będzie posiadał obie zalety na raz. Kto wie czy nie zrezygnuje się wtedy z tych dużych grubości ocieplenia na rzecz paru centymetrów.

----------


## ravbc

To może, jak mawia Adam, ogacić dom gaciami (termoaktywnymi)?  :wink: 

PS. BP,MSPANC

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jakby ktoś umiał to sprawdzić np przez pokrycie całej ściany takim materiałem  + kamera termowizyjna, to już byłoby coś.

----------


## farmi

Ja u siebie we wnękach okiennych i drzwiowych zastosowałem taki "magiczny " materiał Aerogel. Przykleiłem paski aerogelu grubości 5mm, który jest materiałem super-izolacyjnym(lambda 0.014), paroprzepuszczalnym i jednocześnie hydrofobowym. Materiał wg mnie b. ciekawy i z wielkim potencjałem jednak póki co ciągle drogi bo m2 w okolicach 100 zł/m2 ale przy tym izolacyjność nawet do 5razy lepsza niż wełna i styro- wiec do takich trudnych miejsc - idealny.

----------


## surgi22

> Ja u siebie we wnękach okiennych i drzwiowych zastosowałem taki "magiczny " materiał Aerogel. Przykleiłem paski aerogelu grubości 5mm, który jest materiałem super-izolacyjnym(lambda 0.014), paroprzepuszczalnym i jednocześnie hydrofobowym. Materiał wg mnie b. ciekawy i z wielkim potencjałem jednak póki co ciągle drogi bo m2 w okolicach 100 zł/m2 ale przy tym izolacyjność nawet do 5razy lepsza niż wełna i styro- wiec do takich trudnych miejsc - idealny.


Nie wiem jak kolega liczy ale są styropiany i wełny mineralne o lambdzie 0,031 , więc lambda aerożelu 0,014 nijak nie wychodzi 5 razy lepiej  ( wychodzi 2,2 raza lepiej - a ile drożej ?? ).

----------


## farmi

Te styro i wełny z lambdą 0.03 to pewnie też w marketach nie stoją po 5.99 ale nawet 2,2-krotny zysk z grubości zabudowy wnęki czy nadproża-robi swoje i czasami nie idzie inaczej. Mnie przekonały paroprzepuszczalność i i hydrofobowość oraz  przede wszystkim elastyczność mat- gdyż mam wszystkie okna w warstwie ocieplenia i elegancko pookrywałem sobie wystające kotwy do okien i drzwi.

----------


## qubic

a gdzie można takie maty kupić?

----------


## surgi22

> Te styro i wełny z lambdą 0.03 to pewnie też w marketach nie stoją po 5.99 ale nawet 2,2-krotny zysk z grubości zabudowy wnęki czy nadproża-robi swoje i czasami nie idzie inaczej. Mnie przekonały paroprzepuszczalność i i hydrofobowość oraz  przede wszystkim elastyczność mat- gdyż mam wszystkie okna w warstwie ocieplenia i elegancko pookrywałem sobie wystające kotwy do okien i drzwi.


No ale jest drobna róznica miedzy 5 razy lepiej a 2,2 razy lepiej  :bye:

----------


## farmi

jak już sie czepiamy dokładności to 2.2 razy to jest najmniejsza różnica - a przecież standardowo wełna ma lambdę 0,04 a są i duużo gorsze na "promocji " w markiecie .... :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> jak już sie czepiamy dokładności to 2.2 razy to jest najmniejsza różnica - a przecież standardowo wełna ma lambdę 0,04 a są i duużo gorsze na "promocji " w markiecie ....


Ok. kolego ale   aerożele z  0,014 nie jest 5 krotnie cieplejszy od styropianu 0,04  tylko 2,85 raza  ( czyli do 5 jeszcze sporo ) :big lol:

----------


## herakles

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/domy-pre...u,110_296.html

----------


## mamut 74

słońce wyszło ocieplenie zdechło :rotfl:

----------


## Princesa

Wiem, że to trochę inny temat ale poniekąd związany z moim pytaniem więc pozwolę sobie je zadać  :wink: 

Na etapie adaptacji projektu jeszcze nie było 100% pewności co do grubości ocieplenia, architekt stwierdził, że kierbud nam to zmieni.

Teraz zastanawiamy się nad zrobieniem izolacji o kilka cm grubszej niż w projekcie (o 5cm więcej). Czy wystarczy, że kierownik wklepie to do dziennika czy to jest już równoznaczne ze zmianą kubatury budynku i równa się problemom z odbiorem budynku?

----------


## ravbc

To trochę nie ten wątek, ale dołożenie ocieplenie bez przesuwania ścian, zmienia wymiary budynku, a więc i powierzchnię zabudowy. A to z kolei podpada już pod zmianę pozwolenia na budowę, czyli jak się ktoś będzie chciał przyczepić, to będzie miał dobry powód. Niemniej tak mała zmiana wymiarów jest do obronienia, więc bym te 5cm styropianu dorzucił bez jakiejkolwiek papierkologii - nadmiar biurokracji jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia.  :wink: 

PS. To na prawdę nie ten wątek, więc nie kontynujmy tematu tutaj  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> Kosmiczna technologia,kosmiczna cena


To nie ma nic do śmiacia - ten aerożel na prawdę musi być kosmiczny, skoro na jednej z wymienionych wcześniej stron piszą o nim:


> Aerogel jest ciałem stałym o najmniejszej gęstości, lżejszym od powietrza


Skoro jest lżejszy od powietrza, to trzeba uważać z izolowaniem nim budynków, co by nie odleciały przy większym wietrze...  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Są sytuacje kiedy aerożel jest nie do zastąpienia przez inne izolatory , ale na razie cena nieadekwatna do masowego zastosowania przy budowie domów.

----------


## Mieczysław71

Witam,

przymierzam się do instalacji zestawu solarnego - Watt CPC 200, czy w związku z tym któryś wariant ocieplenia jest preferowany?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Od maja przygotowuję dom do ocieplenia.
Po obiciu tynku okazało się że jest "wszędzie" krzywy, a że jest z suporeksu, to prostowałem siekierką a dołki szpachlowałem zaprawą cementową wapienną. Obecnie gruntuję, by podłoże nie chłonęło zbyt mocno podczas przyklejania ocieplenia. Ocieplenie bedzie przyklejane na całej powierzni bez kołków. Klejenie całą powierznią nie posiada pustej przestrzeni między ociepleniem a ścianą i nie pozwala na ucieczkę ciepłego powietrza z tej przestrzeni, ponieważ jej tam niem  :smile: .
taki jest obecny "trynd"   :smile: .

----------


## .:migotka:.

Wklejam rzut parteru mojego domu:


Dom będzie z bloczków silikatowych 24cm ocieplonych po całym obwodzie 15cm styropianu. Miedzy częścią mieszkalną a garażem jest dodatkowo 5cm styropianu. 
Garaż był pomyślany pierwotnie jako ogrzewany (przez niego miały lecieć rurki od wody), ale skłaniamy się ku opcji, aby podejście wody zrobić do wiatrołapu. Wtedy garaż mógłby być nieogrzewany. Przeczytałam, że w taki wypadku rozsądniej nie dawać styro pod wylewkę w ogóle, niech ciągnie zimą ciepło z gruntu. Tylko co wtedy z ociepleniem ścian? Zostawiać 15cm w obwodzie i te 5cm między domem a garażem, czy dać mniej na zewnątrz od strony garażu, a więcej (ile?) na ścianie wspólnej z domem? Nad garażem pomyślany jest strych, ale w przyszłości ma być on przeznaczony na dodatkową sypialnię. 

Czy pozbawienie garażu ogrzewania to w przypadku takiej bryły dobry pomysł? Nie ucierpi na tym reszta domu?

----------


## bialoczerwony

Reasumując a raczej podsumowując wszystkie mądre posty. Dobre ocieplenie to ocieplenie wykonane dobrym izolatorem przez dobrych fachowców :roll eyes:

----------


## herakles

> Reasumując a raczej podsumowując wszystkie mądre posty. Dobre ocieplenie to ocieplenie wykonane dobrym izolatorem przez dobrych fachowców


Wykonane porządnie, ja fachowcem nie jestem a czuję się na siłach zrobić to dobrze!

----------


## herakles

> Czy pozbawienie garażu ogrzewania to w przypadku takiej bryły dobry pomysł? Nie ucierpi na tym reszta domu?


A nad garażem nie ma przypadkiem stryszku? A czy ten stryszek będzie wentylowany, czy szczelnie zamknięty, czy zostajesz chodowcą pleśni? Osobiście uważam, że pomieszczenia ogrzewane i nieogrzewane w jednym domu to kiepski pomysł. Mój pomysł na garaż jest taki, żeby był on całkowicie odizolowany termicznie od budynku. Taka jakby dobudówka, plecaczek założony na zimową kurtkę. Ale co ja tam wiem...

----------


## .:migotka:.

> A nad garażem nie ma przypadkiem stryszku? A czy ten stryszek będzie wentylowany, czy szczelnie zamknięty, czy zostajesz chodowcą pleśni?


Napisałam przecież, że będzie strych, który kiedyś ma być przeznaczony na sypialnię  :eek: 
Będzie też wentylowany - dlaczego miałby nie być? 




> Osobiście uważam, że pomieszczenia ogrzewane i nieogrzewane w jednym domu to kiepski pomysł


No właśnie dlatego chcę zasięgnąć porady - czy lepiej (czytaj: ekonomiczniej) będzie zrobić garaż nieogrzewany, czy układ pomieszczeń w moim domu wyklucza taką możliwość?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Zimny garaż nie przeszkadza, jeśli te zimno jakoś zatrzymasz, by nie wyziębiało mieszkalnego. Można np sufit zaizolawać ,a nawet ściany wewnątrz.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Wg projektu płyta nad garażem jest wyłożona 10cm styropianu (od góry). Czy to plus ocieplenie, które wcześniej podałam będzie prawidłowe? Czy coś zmieniać?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Zawsze tę płytę będziesz mogła docieplić  od strony garażu. 
Możesz też śmiało zamiast 10cm, dać dwa razy tyle, oczywiście jeśli technicznie to możliwe.

----------


## jwak

> Wklejam rzut parteru mojego domu:
> 
> 
> Dom będzie z bloczków silikatowych 24cm ocieplonych po całym obwodzie 15cm styropianu. Miedzy częścią mieszkalną a garażem jest dodatkowo 5cm styropianu. 
> Garaż był pomyślany pierwotnie jako ogrzewany (przez niego miały lecieć rurki od wody), ale skłaniamy się ku opcji, aby podejście wody zrobić do wiatrołapu. Wtedy garaż mógłby być nieogrzewany. Przeczytałam, że w taki wypadku rozsądniej nie dawać styro pod wylewkę w ogóle, niech ciągnie zimą ciepło z gruntu. Tylko co wtedy z ociepleniem ścian? Zostawiać 15cm w obwodzie i te 5cm między domem a garażem, czy dać mniej na zewnątrz od strony garażu, a więcej (ile?) na ścianie wspólnej z domem? Nad garażem pomyślany jest strych, ale w przyszłości ma być on przeznaczony na dodatkową sypialnię. 
> 
> Czy pozbawienie garażu ogrzewania to w przypadku takiej bryły dobry pomysł? Nie ucierpi na tym reszta domu?


Witam
Mam dom parterowy z garażem 40m2 w bryle budynku.
Garaż bez ogrzewania, nie ocieplona podłoga.
Strop nad garażem ocieplony 30cm warstwą wełny.
Dom cały ocieplony styropianem 15cm- łącznie z garażem.
Wewnątrz między garażem a łazienką dałem 10cm styro.

Nie musisz ocieplać podłogi
Zimą ciepło z samochodu będzie Ci podnosić temperaturę w garażu,
a grunt utrzymywać na poziomie pow. zera
Temperatura gruntu jest na stałym poziomie ok.8-10st.
Wystarczy dla auta.
Zbyt ciepło przyspiesza proces korozji  z topniejącego śniegu z solą wysypywaną na drogi.

----------


## cruz

> Nie musisz ocieplać podłogi
> Zimą ciepło z samochodu będzie Ci podnosić temperaturę w garażu,
> a grunt utrzymywać na poziomie pow. zera
> Temperatura gruntu jest na stałym poziomie ok.8-10st.
> Wystarczy dla auta.
> Zbyt ciepło przyspiesza proces korozji  z topniejącego śniegu z solą wysypywaną na drogi.


Tylko że samochód ma parkować w domu i gdy pokój w którym będzie parkować samochód nie będzie posiadał izolacji to będzie wielkim mostkiem termicznym. Rozwiązanie to wyprowadzić samochód z domu np. do wiaty albo nieogrzewanego wolnostojącego garażu.

----------


## cruz

> Zawsze tę płytę będziesz mogła docieplić  od strony garażu. 
> Możesz też śmiało zamiast 10cm, dać dwa razy tyle, oczywiście jeśli technicznie to możliwe.


A jak się zachowa strop ocieplony z dwóch stron?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Na pewno ne nagrzeje się do czerwoności :smile: .
Jedna z izolacji powinna dla pewności być paroprzepuszczalna, czyli z wełny lamelowej. Mają zresztą takie płyty do ocieplenia garaży.

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Jedna z izolacji powinna dla pewności być paroprzepuszczalna, czyli z wełny lamelowej. Mają zresztą takie płyty do ocieplenia garaży.


W jakim celu i konkretnie która izolacja taka powinna być? 

Nad garażem mam w projekcie 10cm styropianu, tak samo, jak nad cześcią "domową" - 30cm nie da rady (problem ze schodami). Pod płytą moge dorzucić ocieplenie, o ile ten pomysł z nieogrzewanym garażem w bryle domu ma w ogóle sens...

----------


## herakles

> Tylko że samochód ma parkować w domu i gdy pokój w którym będzie parkować samochód nie będzie posiadał izolacji to będzie wielkim mostkiem termicznym. Rozwiązanie to wyprowadzić samochód z domu np. do wiaty albo nieogrzewanego wolnostojącego garażu.


Otóż TO!!! Albo grzejemy garaż do 20stC albo nie grzejemy wcale. Ściana w garażu jest zimna i jest połączona ze stropem, który świetnie przewodzi ciepło, trzeba by cały garaż od wewnątrz ocieplić. Jedyne wyzwanie w garażu ogrzewanym to ocieplenie tych wielkich drzwi. Czy się da? Może, ale ja nie wiem jak.
Garaż wolnostojący może być wolnostojący tylko jeśli chodzi o cieplenie, a być wizualnie połączony z bryłą budynku. Ba można z niego zrobić ładny taras nie martwiąc się o straty ciepła wielkiej jego podłogi.

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Garaż wolnostojący może być wolnostojący tylko jeśli chodzi o cieplenie, a być wizualnie połączony z bryłą budynku. Ba można z niego zrobić ładny taras nie martwiąc się o straty ciepła wielkiej jego podłogi.


Postuluję zejść na ziemię... 
Bryła jest jak jest i rozwiązania typu "zrób sobie zamiast strychu taras" w ogóle nie wchodza w grę. 

Mój dylemat jest taki:
a) zostawić wszystko jak w projekcie, czyli ściana zewn 15cm styro, ściana między domem a garażem 5cm, podłoga na gruncie 10cm, ocieplenie stropu poddasza od góry 10cm, garaż ogrzewany, ocieplona brama, czy
b) garaż nieogrzewany, podejście wody przeniesione do wiatrołapu, brak styro pod wylewką, brama zwykła - tylko z co wtedy z ew wychładzaniem reszty domu (co poprawiać w pozostałych izolacjach).

Gdyby ktoś miał konstruktywne uwagi co do ww opcji, to proszę o info. Dywagacje akademickie o tym, co "teoretycznie" można zrobić przeprojektowując cały dom nic nie wnoszą.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nic nie kumasz i w dodatku już masz pretensję.
Cokolwiek zrobisz, a nie ogrzejesz garażu, to garaż będzie wychładzał dom. Jeśli garaż wyłożysz od środka ociepleniem, to możesz go ogrzewać lub nie i nie będzie to miało wpływu na wychładzanie budynku. Należy więc przede wszystkim syfit garażu ocieplić w grubości 20 cm i te ściany , które uważasz że będą wychładzać budynek. Ocieplanie podłogi w garażu nie ma wielkiego sensu, ponieważ ziemia to naturalny grzejnik(niskotemperaturowy). Zablokowanie tego ciepla pogorszy warunki temperaturowe w nieogrzewanym garażu, ponieważ wyleka wchłonie najzimniejszą temperaturę, która będzie w warstwie najniższej a styropian na dole będzie działał jak termos dla niej. Warto tez ocieplić drzwi.

----------


## jwak

> Rozwiązanie to wyprowadzić samochód z domu np. do wiaty albo nieogrzewanego wolnostojącego garażu.


Dla samochodu dobrze.
A co zrobić z garażem?
Zaadoptować na drugi salon,czy duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze?
Nie po to wybierałem projekt z takim dużym wygodnym garażem,
aby z niego rezygnować.
Poza tym to rozwiązanie sprawdza się bardzo dobrze, wszystko jest pod ręką.
Narzędzia,rowery itp.
W paskudną pogodę wsiadam, lub wysiadam z auta" suchą nogą".
Zakupów nie muszę przenosić daleko i w deszczu.

Często bywa tak iż utrzymuję się różne temperatury w pomieszczeniach np łazienka,salon,sypialnia
Czy to są mostki termiczne?

----------


## herakles

To wasze domy, wasze pieniądze pójdą na ogrzewanie, ale i wasza wygoda. Dla mnie garaż powinien być termicznie niezależny, ogrzewany np. kozą na olej przepracowany, albo inne świństwo, którą odpala się wtedy jak się tam pogrzebać trzeba. To jest mój kompromis pomiędzy wygodą a kosztami ogrzewania. Myślę, że można ten garaż mimo wszystko ogrzać. Powinno się dać te wrota jakoś ocieplić, tak aby straty były do zaakceptowania. W końcu jakieś super mrozy nie są całą zimę, może by coś na te kilka dni czy tygodni mrozu na te drzwi przykładać?!  Może będzie dobrze. Zrób eksperyment i podziel się efektami. Aha, przestudiuj to forum pod kątem problemów z ociepleniem garażu i problemów z pleśnią w stryszku nad garażem.

----------


## rafał2011

tak będzie wyglądał dom, gdy garaż nie będzie ogrzewany:
-strata ciepła przez drzwi  i ściany obwodowe.

Więc nie wystarczy jak ocieplisz ścianę dom/garaż styropianem o takiej samej grubości jak wokół budynku.
alternatywą *może być* ocieplenie garażu od środka wełną 5cm (ściankę dom/garaż wełną o grubości 10cm) od zewnątrz 10cm styropianu.
...w takim układzie podłoga bez ocieplenia i dobre drzwi z domu do garażu.

----------


## herakles

Z tego co czytam dom jeszcze nie stoi. Może lepiej się wstrzymać, przemyśleć dość mocno temat, rozważyć za, przeciw i koszta i dopiero zacząć. Domy w polsce się buduje dla pokoleń, często za oszczędności życia, więc lepiej to zrobić DOBRZE! Czy to jest projekt typowy? Możesz napisać który może coś poradzimy, ważne jest przecież też to co jest NAD garażem.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Garaż pod domem to super sprawa, jeśli samochód będzie napędzany na prąd. Wtedy nie zostawi zapachu niemiłych spalin w murach, czy kanałach wentylacyjnych. 
Obecnie jestem zwolennikiem domów nie większych jak 120 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym, ale maksymalnie ocieplonych. Maksymalnie czyli ocieplenie w grubości od 20 cm na ścianie i po wyżej 30 cm na deklu (sufit,dach). Taki pomysł realizuję obecnie a inspiracją są pomysły i doświadczenia z poza Polski, ponieważ w tych sprawach nie jesteśmy liderami a właściwie drepczemy w tyle.
Przyklejam więc obecnie do ścian zewnętrznych wełnę lamelową o grubości 20 cm. Planowałem 24 cm ale fabryka w Polsce nie produkuje, gdyż nie ma na to u nas zamówień. U nas ludzie myślą, że jak przykleją do ściany ponad 10 cm ocieplenia, to woda w czajniku będzie się sama gotować. W innych częściach świata o zbliżonym klimacie przyklejają do ścian nawet ponad 30 cm i nikt się nie martwi, że będzie w domu za ciepło. Dlatego pomysł, by budować "małe", ale dobrze ocieplone bardzo do mnie trafił.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pamiętam jak zaczynano ocieplać w Polsce ściany od 5 cm. 
O 10 cm nikt nie marzył, a obecnie już "pionierzy"kleją 20 cm,a "oporni" 10cm. Teraz już wiedzą, że o skuteczności ocieplenia decyduje również, czy metoda jest na kołki czy bez nich. Również ma znaczenie czy ocieplenie jest paroprzepuszczalne czy nie. Jezeli nie, budynek wymaga wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Pamiętam jak zaczynano ocieplać w Polsce ściany od 5 cm. 
> O 10 cm nikt nie marzył, a obecnie już "pionierzy"kleją 20 cm,a "oporni" 10cm. Teraz już wiedzą, że o skuteczności ocieplenia decyduje również, czy metoda jest na kołki czy bez nich. Również ma znaczenie czy ocieplenie jest paroprzepuszczalne czy nie. Jezeli nie, budynek wymaga wentylacji mechanicznej.


żadna para nie może przenikać przez  izolację z wełny, po to np. na poddaszach wymagane jest szczelna paroizolacja, a jeżeli twierdzisz że wentylujesz dom za pomocą ścian albo pozbędziesz się nadmiernej wilgoci poprzez ścianę domu to gratuluję wiedzy budowlanej. za odprowadzenie wilgoci w domu odpowiada sprawna wentylacja grawitacyjna bądź mechaniczna z tym że ta pierwsza  generuje spore straty co bardzo dobrze pokazują programy OZC.
Dom energooszczędny czy też pasywny powinien mieć szczelność termosu, dlatego robi się badanie typu blow-door.

----------


## Bogusław_58

W metodzie bezkołkowej ocieplenie klei się na wzór płytek ceramicznych.Smaruje się więc całą powierznię przyklejanego elementu i przykłada do muru. Nie powstaje więc poduszka powietrzna między ociepleniem a murem, która jest w metodzie na "placki" i która łatwo potrafi się "wymieć" jeśli między płytami ocieplenia są nieszczelności.
Warunkiem do przyklejenia ocieplenia bez użycia kołków jest równa powierzchnia muru, nie większa jak 3mm.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wełna mineralna mar 1982 , a wełna mineralna lamelowa, to dwa inne produkty.

----------


## herakles

Jaki sens ma ocieplenie na ścianach pow. 20cm? Żaden, tyle że ładnie wygląda, no i można się licytować na grubość izolacji, tak jak do niedawna się ludzie licytowali na cale telewizorów. Od 10cm już się niewiele dzieje.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> W metodzie bezkołkowej ocieplenie klei się na wzór płytek ceramicznych.Smaruje się więc całą powierznię przyklejanego elementu i przykłada do muru. Nie powstaje więc poduszka powietrzna między ociepleniem a murem, która jest w metodzie na "placki" i która łatwo potrafi się "wymieć" jeśli między płytami ocieplenia są nieszczelności.
> Warunkiem do przyklejenia ocieplenia bez użycia kołków jest równa powierzchnia muru, nie większa jak 3mm.


ja ociepliłem cały dom bez żadnego kołka i nie smarowałem całej powierzchni płyty, tylko po obwodzie, co wytwarza poduszkę z zamkniętym powietrzem które jest dodatkowym izolatorem, kontaktowałem się w tej sprawie zarówno z przedstawicielami producentów kleji jak i wykonawcami i wszyscy mówili zgodnie że kleji się po obwodzie plus placki w środek. Ciekawe kto na surowej ścianie ma nierówności mniejsze od 3mm??

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jaki sens ma ocieplenie na ścianach pow. 20cm? Żaden, tyle że ładnie wygląda, no i można się licytować na grubość izolacji, tak jak do niedawna się ludzie licytowali na cale telewizorów. Od 10cm już się niewiele dzieje.


ściana z dziurawki 25cm plus 10cm zwykłego styro ma u=0,33
ściana z dziurawki25cm plus 20cm zwykłego styro  ma u=0,18

nie wiem skąd wziąłeś tę teorię że powyżej  10cm nic się nie dzieje bo jak widzisz przy 20cm jest o około 80%cieplejsza ściana. obliczyłem to w pierwszym lepszym kalkulatorze ciepła i tobie sugeruje żebyś też się nim pobawił zanim napiszesz kolejną bzdurę

----------


## herakles

Spójrz na to tak:
Bez ma u jakieś 1,5 więc te dodatkowe 10cm da TYLKO jakieś 10-20%, jak dla mnie niewiele, ale warto, natomiast więcej to już jak dla mnie nie ma sensu.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Spójrz na to tak:
> Bez ma u jakieś 1,5 więc te dodatkowe 10cm da TYLKO jakieś 10-20%, jak dla mnie niewiele, ale warto, natomiast więcej to już jak dla mnie nie ma sensu.


nie masz racji bo gdyby np cały dom składał się tylko ze ścian to przy 20cm zapłaciłbyś o 80% mniej za ogrzewanie niż przy 10cm co pokazują wyraźnie liczby.
Sciana bez styro tak jak pisałeś mau= 1,5 a z 20cm styro u=018 więc bez styro ściana ma 8 razy więcej strat, reasumując zapłaciłbyś 8 razy więcej za grzanie

----------


## qubic

> nie masz racji bo gdyby np cały dom składał się tylko ze ścian to przy 20cm zapłaciłbyś o 80% mniej za ogrzewanie niż przy 10cm co pokazują wyraźnie liczby.
> Sciana bez styro tak jak pisałeś mau= 1,5 a z 20cm styro u=018 więc bez styro ściana ma 8 razy więcej strat, reasumując zapłaciłbyś 8 razy więcej za grzanie


widzę że masz fajnie rozwiązany temat ocieplenia domu i bardzo ciekawy system grzewczy .od dawna o tym myślę.mógłbyś się podzielić info jak tym sterujesz,jaką masz taryfę i ew.orientacyjne zużycie/koszty?

----------


## herakles

gdyby był, ale nie jest!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> gdyby był, ale nie jest!


to samo dotyczy się innych przegród (dach okna itd) gdybyś dach zaizolował 10cm wełny to też zapłacisz więcej za ogrzewanie o około 80% niż przy ociepleniu 20cm, jak nie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem.
zrób sobie OZC domku zaizolowanego na poziomie 10cm styro i 10cm wełny i porównaj to z tym samym lecz zaizolowanym 20cm styro i welną to zobaczysz czy się niczym nie różni, a ja knie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem, i szkoda gadać z kimś kto uważa że 2+2=5

----------


## mar1982kaz

> widzę że masz fajnie rozwiązany temat ocieplenia domu i bardzo ciekawy system grzewczy .od dawna o tym myślę.mógłbyś się podzielić info jak tym sterujesz,jaką masz taryfę i ew.orientacyjne zużycie/koszty?


jeszcze nie steruję bo nie mieszkam, jestem na etapie wykończeniówki, w tą zimą chcę grzać tylko piecem (grzybkiem) bo nikt tam nie będzie mieszkał a mam bardzo dużo desek po budowie i innych odpadów, temperatura do remontu nie musi wynosić 20st a okolo 10 co uzyskam grzybkiem przepalając w ciągu robót wykończeniowych, natomiast jeśli chodzi ci o ocieplenie domu to  pytaj śmiało bo wszystko ocieplałem samemu (ściany,dach,podloga)

jeśli chodzi o sterowanie to do każdego grzejnika mam poprowadzony osobny kabel i wszystko będzie podłączone do jednego panelu sterowania gdzie będę mógł sterować i programować każdy grzejnik osobno. wszyskie grzejniki to zwykłe konwektory na prąd, każdy ma 500wat bo mniejszych nie mieli. mam tak małe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło że bedę grzał w drogiej taryfie bo pobór mocy do ogrzewania będzie na tym samym poziomie co opłaty za resztę (tv,komp,gotowanie,oświetlenie itd)

----------


## Bogusław_58

> ... Ciekawe kto na surowej ścianie ma nierówności mniejsze od 3mm??


Ja tak mam :smile: , bo sobie nierówności poprawiłem przy pomocy siekiery(suporeks) i szpachlowania. 
Przypomnę też, że sciany trzeba odpylać i grutować jesli są z materiałow zbyt chłonnych. To wszystko podraża koszty ocieplenia. Oczywiście u nas trzeba ściany prostować, bo w innych cześciach świata murują prosto i ocieplają metodą bezkołkową bez zbędnego "prostowania". Ocieplają tak wieżowce.

----------


## autorus

ponieważ mi się temat nawinał to chciałbym powiedzieć, że mam zamiar pryskać ściany i dach co w moim wypadku na jedno wychodzi pianka pur zamknięto komórkowa. 

Ale tak jak kolega Adam_mk mówi z czym sie zgadzam, każde ocieplenie nawet najlepsze może spie...., wiec jestem na etapie szukania firm, wertowania ofert itd. To samo robi mój kolega Eryk, który nawet do BASF dzwonił  :smile:  Jednak co dwóch to nie jeden. W końcu nam wyjdzie   :smile:

----------


## qubic

> jeszcze nie steruję bo nie mieszkam, jestem na etapie wykończeniówki, w tą zimą chcę grzać tylko piecem (grzybkiem) bo nikt tam nie będzie mieszkał a mam bardzo dużo desek po budowie i innych odpadów, temperatura do remontu nie musi wynosić 20st a okolo 10 co uzyskam grzybkiem przepalając w ciągu robót wykończeniowych, natomiast jeśli chodzi ci o ocieplenie domu to  pytaj śmiało bo wszystko ocieplałem samemu (ściany,dach,podloga)
> 
> jeśli chodzi o sterowanie to do każdego grzejnika mam poprowadzony osobny kabel i wszystko będzie podłączone do jednego panelu sterowania gdzie będę mógł sterować i programować każdy grzejnik osobno. wszyskie grzejniki to zwykłe konwektory na prąd, każdy ma 500wat bo mniejszych nie mieli. mam tak małe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło że bedę grzał w drogiej taryfie bo pobór mocy do ogrzewania będzie na tym samym poziomie co opłaty za resztę (tv,komp,gotowanie,oświetlenie itd)


zazdroszczę wyniku ja mam tylko 43 kWh/m2/rok.rozwiązanie z konwektorkami jest the best.jeśli możesz to zanotuj tą zimę jakie było zużycie jeśli jednak odpalisz konwektorki.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> zazdroszczę wyniku ja mam tylko 43 kWh/m2/rok.rozwiązanie z konwektorkami jest the best.jeśli możesz to zanotuj tą zimę jakie było zużycie jeśli jednak odpalisz konwektorki.


też byłem milo zaskoczony moim wynikiem, według obliczeń na grzanie w drogiej taryfie wydam 2050zł, nie wiem na ile to się sprawdzi ale ewentualne straty pokryje przepalając w kominku. dodam jeszcze że za całą instalację ogrzewania wraz z robocizną wydałem około 3000zł i mogłem pozwolić sobie na rezygnację z komina oraz przekształcić kotłownie na pralnie. Na samym CO i kominie zaoszczędziłem minimum 25.000zł co powinno wystarczyć mi na 10 lat grzania.

----------


## cruz

> też byłem milo zaskoczony moim wynikiem, według obliczeń na grzanie w drogiej taryfie wydam 2050zł, nie wiem na ile to się sprawdzi ale ewentualne straty pokryje przepalając w kominku. dodam jeszcze że za całą instalację ogrzewania wraz z robocizną wydałem około 3000zł i mogłem pozwolić sobie na rezygnację z komina oraz przekształcić kotłownie na pralnie. Na samym CO i kominie zaoszczędziłem minimum 25.000zł co powinno wystarczyć mi na 10 lat grzania.


Dwa błędy w wykonaniu.
1. kominek potrzebuje komina a Ty go nie masz.
2. kominek potrzebuje miejsca w którym będzie zamontowany - kotłowni, a Ty przerobiłeś kotłownie na pralnie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dwa błędy w wykonaniu.
> 1. kominek potrzebuje komina a Ty go nie masz.
> 2. kominek potrzebuje miejsca w którym będzie zamontowany - kotłowni, a Ty przerobiłeś kotłownie na pralnie.


1. w projekcie miałem dwa kominy jeden w salonie drugi w kotłowni, tego w kotłowni nie wybudowałem.
2 od kiedy kominek znajduje się w kotłowni?? u mnie będzie mały kominek bądź piec kaflowy w salonie.

----------


## rafał2011

> to samo dotyczy się innych przegród (dach okna itd) gdybyś dach zaizolował 10cm wełny to też zapłacisz więcej za ogrzewanie o około 80% niż przy ociepleniu 20cm, jak nie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem.
> zrób sobie OZC domku zaizolowanego na poziomie 10cm styro i 10cm wełny i porównaj to z tym samym lecz zaizolowanym 20cm styro i welną to zobaczysz czy się niczym nie różni, a ja knie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem, i szkoda gadać z kimś kto uważa że 2+2=5



Nie jestem mocny z matematyki, ale wydaje mi się że jak zrobię ocieplenie o połowe cieńsze to strace 50% ?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wspólczynnik przenikania zimna jest "ruchomy" czyli zmienia się wraz z temperaturą. Praktycznie może się okazać, że zmienia się w miarę grubości materiału. Dlatego po mimo wyliczeń ludzie zaczęli "dokładać" ocieplenia nie patrząc na wyiczenia tylko doświadczenie.

----------


## rafał2011

Jakoś nie mogę uwierzyć że gdy pójdę do sklepu mając 100zł w kieszeni i zarazem wydając 50zł na zakupy Pani ekspedientka wyda mi 80zł dla mnie już nie ważne, czy będą to monety czy banknoty czy Pani będzie wydawał mi reszty szybko czy po woli.

... chce robić zakupy w takich sklepach!

ale to jest NIE REALNE!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jakoś nie mogę uwierzyć że gdy pójdę do sklepu mając 100zł w kieszeni i zarazem wydając 50zł na zakupy Pani ekspedientka wyda mi 80zł dla mnie już nie ważne, czy będą to monety czy banknoty czy Pani będzie wydawał mi reszty szybko czy po woli.
> 
> ... chce robić zakupy w takich sklepach!
> 
> ale to jest NIE REALNE!


oj stary z liczeniem to ty masz cieniutko, widzę że za bardzo nie kumasz tych parametrów odnoszących się do przenikania ciepła nie mówiąc już o procentowym przeliczaniu.
pobaw się kalkulatorem ciepła to zobaczysz jakie są różnice w przenikaniu ciepła przy różnych wariantach grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## rafał2011

Wystarczy że TY to wszystko rozumiesz i dzielisz się z ludźmi swoją obfitą wiedzą. :bye:

----------


## herakles

> to samo dotyczy się innych przegród (dach okna itd) gdybyś dach zaizolował 10cm wełny to też zapłacisz więcej za ogrzewanie o około 80% niż przy ociepleniu 20cm, jak nie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem.
> zrób sobie OZC domku zaizolowanego na poziomie 10cm styro i 10cm wełny i porównaj to z tym samym lecz zaizolowanym 20cm styro i welną to zobaczysz czy się niczym nie różni, a ja knie wierzysz liczbą to już twój problem, i szkoda gadać z kimś kto uważa że 2+2=5


Przeczytaj dokładnie o czym pisałem.




> Wystarczy że TY to wszystko rozumiesz i dzielisz się z ludźmi swoją obfitą wiedzą.


Amen!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Gdy ocieplimy ścianę grubością 5 cm, to załóżmy że przy -10*C po drugiej stronie ocieplenia,czyli stronie przylegającej do ściany wystąpi temperatura 0*C. Jezeli między ścianę a te ocieplenie włożymy jeszcze 5 cm ocieplenia, to ta druga warstwa przy minus 10*C będzie miała na na swojej zewnętrznej stronie 0*C, więc będzie posiadała inny współczynnik przenikania ciepła, niż ta pierwsza. Z tego wynika, że druga warstwa ocieplenia chociaż jest tej samej grubości co pierwsza, ma lepsze parametry izolacyjności niż pierwsza.Gdy dorzucimy jeszcze 5 cm a potem następne 5 cm wtedy osiągniemy skuteczne ocieplenie  :smile: .

----------


## autorus

hihi no w sumie się zgadza  :smile:  Jakoś tak nigdy o tym nie myślałem.

----------


## krz_p

> Gdy ocieplimy ścianę grubością 5 cm, to załóżmy że przy -10*C po drugiej stronie ocieplenia,czyli stronie przylegającej do ściany wystąpi temperatura 0*C. Jezeli między ścianę a te ocieplenie włożymy jeszcze 5 cm ocieplenia, to ta druga warstwa przy minus 10*C będzie miała na na swojej zewnętrznej stronie 0*C, więc będzie posiadała inny współczynnik przenikania ciepła, niż ta pierwsza. Z tego wynika, że druga warstwa ocieplenia chociaż jest tej samej grubości co pierwsza, ma lepsze parametry izolacyjności niż pierwsza.Gdy dorzucimy jeszcze 5 cm a potem następne 5 cm wtedy osiągniemy skuteczne ocieplenie .


czyli jak dam dwie warstwy styropianu o grubości 5 cm (obie warstwy z tego samego styropianu) to każda będzie miała inny współczynnik przenikania ciepła?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Napisałem to "komiksem" czyli łopatologią. Realnie, każdy kolejny centymetr w kierunku ściany, będzie miał inny współczynnik przenikania ciepła.

----------


## qubic

fajne spostrzeżenie

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jeśli zmiany w tym współczynniku są mało "czytelne", to najlepszą wrózką obecnie jest kamera termowizyjna i warto byłoby robić pomiar po dołożeniu kolejnych 5 cm ocieplenia, przy - 10*C no i ekstra przy - 20*C. Chyba ze wpuszczać sondę w ocieplenie.

----------


## rafał2011

> Gdy ocieplimy ścianę grubością 5 cm, to załóżmy że przy -10*C po drugiej stronie ocieplenia,czyli stronie przylegającej do ściany wystąpi temperatura 0*C. Jezeli między ścianę a te ocieplenie włożymy jeszcze 5 cm ocieplenia, to ta druga warstwa przy minus 10*C będzie miała na na swojej zewnętrznej stronie 0*C, więc będzie posiadała inny współczynnik przenikania ciepła, niż ta pierwsza. Z tego wynika, że druga warstwa ocieplenia chociaż jest tej samej grubości co pierwsza, ma lepsze parametry izolacyjności niż pierwsza.Gdy dorzucimy jeszcze 5 cm a potem następne 5 cm wtedy osiągniemy skuteczne ocieplenie .


jaka będzie temperatura po wewnętrznej stronie drugiej warstwy?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Na pewno ktoś to już dawno pomierzył, tylko trzeba dotrzeć do tych opracowań.
Praktycznie jest to trochę inaczej, ponieważ ściana jest grzejnikiem i będzie emitować ciepłem zbliżonym do tego, ktore osiągamy we wnętrzu budynku. Wędruje ono z opuźnieniem do ok.12 godzin. Wspomniane 0* wystąpi więc w izolacji. Nas interesuje, gdzie wystąpi + 4*C ponieważ wtedy nastąpi skroplenie(punkt rosy). Jeżeli w murze, to mamy mokrą ścianę po jakimś czasie i duży problem.
Pomiary własne mam nadzieję zrobić podczas zimy i wtedy dam znać co i jak funkcjonuje.

----------


## nydar

A dlaczego pkt.rosy przy +4 ,a nie 2,6,czy 12oC?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Trzeba zapytać Stwórcę.
Jeśli np. pojawi sie rosa na szybie samochodu, tzn że wystąpiła temp. + 4*C .Jeśli będzie nadal spadać, to szyba w końcu pokryje się lodem.

----------


## ravbc

+4 to nie jest "magiczna temperatura kondensacji". To akurat taka temperatura, w której woda ma największą gęstość, ale wcale nie przeszkadza jej to kondensować w innych temperaturach...

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nas jednak dotyczy te +4.

----------


## nydar

To nie jest tak jak piszesz .Pkt.rosy zależy od wilgotności powietrza.I dlatego przy wilgotności powietrza wewnątrz domu 30% i temp.20oC ,pkt.rosy to ok.+2oC,przy 40% to + 6oC,a przy 60% to +12oC itd.Im wyższa wilgotność w domu tym wyższa temperatura pkt.rosy.Stąd tak ważne jest aby zimą domy były dobrze wentylowane,bo to zapobiega wykraplaniu wilgoci w murze.Nie należy przesadzać z grubością styropianu na ścianach zewnętrznych,ponieważ z powodu pkt.rosy nawilżeją,a czym grubsze,tym gorzej tą wilgoć oddadzą.Trzeba pamiętać ,ze przyrost wilgoci w izolacji ze styropianu,piany czy wełny to dramatyczny spadek lambdy.

----------


## Bogusław_58

No tak, ale biorę po uwagę temperatury zewnętrzne, ponieważ gdyby temperatura na dworze spadała by tylko do +12, to nikt by nie ocieplał.
Wiadomo jednak jest,  że taka wilgoć w ociepleniu może się pojawić (ze względu na punkty rosy :smile: ) to wtedy gwarantowany współczynnik "izolacyjności" możemy włożyć między bajeczki. Dlatego za miast wyliczonych 15 cm ludzie dają 20 cm. A za miast styropianu wełnę lamelowa, która łatwo "odparowuje".

----------


## nydar

Dodawanie izolacji w nieskończoność mija się z celem ponieważ czym grubsza tym gorzej tą wilgoć na wiosnę będzie oddawała.Zwłaszcza z północnej ściany,czy ciągle zacienionej.Z kolei izolacja która łatwo odparowuje,równie łatwo wchłania.A tak się składa ,że wchłania zimą,kiedy potrzebna jest jak najbardziej sucha.Szkoda,że producenci wełny,styropianu czy pianki poliuretanowej otwarto komórkowej nie podają lambdy swoich wyrobów po 2-3ech latach eksploatacji na budynku.Mogło by się okazać ,że warto zastosować lepszą-droższą izolację która per saldo okazała by się tańszą.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nalezy też dodać, że podczas wytracania wilgoci(odparowywania) przedmiot osuszczany się wychładza. Tak funkcjonują do dziś lodówki bez prądu zrobione z dwóch garnków duzego i włożonego do niego do środka małego, a przestrzeń między nimi zasypje się piaskiem, zalewa wodą i wystawia na słońce celem odparowania. Piasek oziębia się i chłodzi wewntrzny garnek. Zewnętrzną stronę duzego garnka nalezy zaizolować.
Nie chcę tu twirzyć teorii nie spawdzonych, ale wolę jak odparuje ocieplenie niż dom od środka  :smile: , poniewaz w tym pierwszym przypadku wydaje się wiecej zaoszczedzić na opale. Tak się wydaje, ale jak naprawde jest to nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## nydar

Myślę,że tam gdzie się to bilansuje,zacienione ściany elewacji mają kolor taki jak te oświetlone przez słońce.Tam gdzie się nie bilansuje zacienione ściany nabierają zielonkawego koloru.Ile tego faktycznie jest nie wiem.Można to sprawdzić zimą,porównując przewodność cieplną ściany -teoretyczną i faktyczną.

----------


## herakles

Zielonkawy kolor to pleśń! Czyli jest ciepło (tak sporszo pow. zera) i mokro.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Trudno nie teoretyzować jeśli producent, który ma do dyspozycji instytut badawczy, też porusza się w tym samym polu. Ocieplenia weszły stosunkowo nie dawno i zmianę w ociepleniach wymuszają użykownicy po doświadczeniach z eksploatacją.
Sam widziałem taki przypadek na terenie Niemiec ok 15 lat temu, gdy  jeden z włascicieli budującego się mieszkania na poddaszu zarządał grubszego ocieplenia. Namówił go do tego kolega, który sprawdzał podobne ocieplenia u kilku użytkowników, którzy wydali negatywne opinie po dwóch latach eksploatacji. Firma wykonująca postawiła "oczy w słup" ponieważ wszystko mieli wyliczone, zgodne z prawem budowlanym i zatwierdzone przez  nadzór budowlany.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Poza opowieściami Twoje synka z przedszkola nic więcej Ci nie zostało...
Samochody wiadomo jak się sprawdza: daje się w rurę a potem sprawdza ile spali i czy wytrzymuje taką jazdę. Można to więc sprawdzić nwet w parę godzin. Na sprawdzenie ocieplenia trzeba przynajmniej kilku sezonów.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Każde ocieplenie daje mniejsze rachunki za ogrzewanie.
Jednak  poza rachunkami są wady, zalety i skutki, dlatego jest różnorodność ocieplen i ich grubości. Można  sobie ocieplenie wybrać według zamożności lub upodobonia.

----------


## nydar

Z całym szacunkiem,ale priorytetem powinna być skuteczność izolacji w relacji materiał konstrukcyjny-izolacja.Zwłaszcza upodobania nie mają tu nic do gadania.

----------


## Bogusław_58

...i będziesz z pistoletem pilnować, by ocieplali jakimś "tylko słusznym ociepleniem" ? Ludzie dokonują często dziwnych wyborów ze względu na własne decyzję.

----------


## qubic

> Z całym szacunkiem,ale priorytetem powinna być skuteczność izolacji w relacji materiał konstrukcyjny-izolacja.Zwłaszcza upodobania nie mają tu nic do gadania.


elegancko podsumowane .znasz może materiał izolacyjny który jednocześnie może być materiałem konstrukcyjnym?

----------


## menuelita

np tzw styropian
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5542427

----------


## Bogusław_58

W Europie budują tak też duże domy, o tradycyjnym kształcie. Ze styropianu robią też krokwie dachowe. W środku jest pewnie beton i druty :smile: .

----------


## nydar

Chodziło mi raczej o to,że do suporeksu pasuje bardziej styropian niż wełna
Najstarszy materiał izolacyjno-konstrukcyjny to  drewno.

----------


## rafał2011

Mam pytanie do specjalistów w izolacjach:
Czy izolacja fundamentu styrodurem lub styropianem z wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej strony to prawidłowa izolacja?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mam pytanie do specjalistów w izolacjach:
> Czy izolacja fundamentu styrodurem lub styropianem z wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej strony to prawidłowa izolacja?


prawidłowa. tylko że ścian wewnętrznych jest sporo a styro do fundamentów drogie, i koszt inwestycji nigdy się nie zwróci, tym bardziej że ziemia pod domem nawet w tęgą zimę zawsze ma temperaturę dodatnią.

----------


## adam_mk

Lepiej jest solidnie termoizolować je od zewnątrz.
Po jakich dwóch sezonach pod domem ustali się jakaś równowaga termiczna i straty ciepła w tym kierunku znikną.

Adam M.

----------


## rafał2011

> Lepiej jest solidnie termoizolować je od zewnątrz.
> Po jakich dwóch sezonach pod domem ustali się jakaś równowaga termiczna i straty ciepła w tym kierunku znikną.
> 
> Adam M.



tak myślałem :cool: 

... izolacja pozioma ławy to 2 x papa ?

----------


## adam_mk

Ławy to raczej trudno zaizolować przed wilgocią...
Hydroizolacja to raczej pod ścianą parteru i na chudziaku (podłoga na gruncie).
A jak jest piwnica - to wtedy robi się to odpowiednio niżej.

Adam M.

----------


## rafał2011

Źle napisałem.

Chodziło mi o odcięcie  fundamentu z bloczków betonowych od ławy , czy w tym miejscu wystarczy pomalować dysperbitem i 2xpapa? czy będzie to dobra izolacja?

----------


## gonzur

To może teraz ja, a mianowicie mam zepsute ocieplanie z zewnątrz w moim domu drewnianym z 1935(wełna drzewna owinięta folia) wiem napewno że sa braki(nieszczelności). A teraz pytanie czy można to jakoś poprawić od wewnątrz, najlepiej czymś bliskim naturze (takie poglądy mam) kiedyś spotkałem się z takim systemem gdzie odpady z produkcji lnu mieszano z wapnem I ugniatano pomiędzy ścianą a płyta osb, płytę ściągano a całość mocowano do ściany kolkami jak do wełny I tynkowano to jakimś tynkiem wapiennym. Czy warstwa czegos takiego mogła by uratowć sytuację. Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie konstruktywne odp.

----------


## DIY

> prawidłowa. tylko że ścian wewnętrznych jest sporo a styro do fundamentów drogie, i koszt inwestycji nigdy się nie zwróci, tym bardziej że ziemia pod domem nawet w tęgą zimę zawsze ma temperaturę dodatnią.


Dlaczego? czytam forum i co wypowiedź o posadzkach parteru to, większość stosuje grube podkłady styropianowe osiągające 20cm.
Bardziej efektywne jest ocieplanie od zewnątrz łącznie z odcięciem termicznym od gruntu.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dlaczego? czytam forum i co wypowiedź o posadzkach parteru to, większość stosuje grube podkłady styropianowe osiągające 20cm.
> Bardziej efektywne jest ocieplanie od zewnątrz łącznie z odcięciem termicznym od gruntu.



ja też mam pod posadzką 20cm styropianu grafitowego... ale fundamenty ocieplałem tylko z zewnątrz, nie widzę sensu ocieplania od środka, zyski z tego będą tak małe że ten styropian się nigdy nie zwróci

----------


## Bogusław_58

Budynek drewniany najlepiej ocieplać od zewnątrz materiałem paroprzpuszczalnym. Od zewnątrz ponieważ zakryje szczeliny między drewnem i pęknięcia w drewnie, czasami biegnące przez cała grubość drewna. Paroprzepuszczalny po to, by drewno nie trzymało wilgoci, gdyż ta uaktywnia korniki oraz grzyby.

----------


## lelelek

Mar1982 gdzie znalazłeś twardy grafitowy?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mar1982 gdzie znalazłeś twardy grafitowy?


termoorganika wypuściła grafitowy do podłóg, na prawde mega twardy fachowcy od wylewek go bardzo chwalili... jedyny minus to cena ale u mnie na parterze jest 60m2 więc jakoś to przecierpiałem.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Z podłogą to jest taka historia, że dajemy styropian a potem betonową wylewkę i co osiągamy ?????? Zimną podłogę.
A dlaczego????????? ponieważ powietrze układa sie w warstwy a ta najzimniejsza jest przy samej wylewce, oziębiając ją skutecznie. Chodzenie na bosaka po takiej podlodze nie daje komfortu a moze być przyczyną chorób. Elimnuje to podłogówka "jeśli jest".
Można też z tego wybrnąć przez zrobienie "ciepłej" wylewki czyli czegoś co ma małą bezwładność termiczną.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> zaraz zaraz
> jeśli ktoś daje sobie w podłogę 20cm styropianu to znaczy że celuje w domek energooszczędny czyli na 99% będzie podłogówka


Pierwsze słyszę!! po co mi droga podłogówka skoro w drogiej taryfie według OZC wychodzi mi 2050zł/rok. Ja mam zwykłe konwektory, cała instalacja ogrzewania(konwektory,kable,robocizna itd) nie przekroczyło 3000zł.....

----------


## gonzur

> Budynek drewniany najlepiej ocieplać od zewnątrz materiałem paroprzpuszczalnym. Od zewnątrz ponieważ zakryje szczeliny między drewnem i pęknięcia w drewnie, czasami biegnące przez cała grubość drewna. Paroprzepuszczalny po to, by drewno nie trzymało wilgoci, gdyż ta uaktywnia korniki oraz grzyby.


No dobra, to jest paroprzepuszczalna przynajmniej tak twierdzi producent foli, i wełny, ale martwi mnie powietrzno szczelność o której się tu dużo mówi. Czy można dac warstwę takiej jakby polepy na ścianę wewnątrz dla poprawienia powietrzno szczelności?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jesli będzie "oddychać", to nie ma problemu. W zasadzie nie chodzi o jakieś oddechy, tylko niezatrzymywanie ewentualnej wilgoci.
Sprawdzałem stare domy pod względem zepsucia i łatwo było zauważyć że podgniwały od środka pod warstwą tynku, a na zewnątrz, gdzie był deszcz ale i przewiew, to te same belki wyglądały lepiej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> to zróbmy eksperyment teoretyczny, poproś asolta niech zmieni ci w OZC styropian w podłodze na zwykły 0,04 a potem napisz nam o ile ci wzrosły rachunki za CO, a potem niech zmniejszy grubość na 15cm i na 10cm


według OZC przez podłogę ucieka mi (przy 20cm zwykłego styro do podłóg) 10,3% ciepła, dla porównania przez dach mam stratę 6,9% dlatego zdecydowałem się na styro. z grafitem. Nie wiem o ile mi wzrosły by mi rachunki przy 15cm - pewnie o jakieś grosze, ale nadal nie kumam czemu napisałeś że jak ktoś ma dom energooszczędny to na 99% ma podłogówkę.

----------


## byry007

Co zrobić jak dopiero ruszyłem z ociepleniem domu chciałem zrobić to ze znajomym z którym juz ocieplaliśmy jeden dom ale mam tydzień do temp -0 tak słyszałem w pogodzie , mam kilka pytań czy jak po nocy sciana jest jeszcze zimna to można ocieplać ??bo pracuje popołudniami i mam tylko czas od rana do godziny 13 i chce tak ocieplać tylko  słońce grzeje dopiero około 10-11  moge ocieplać o do godziny 7-8 rano ??mam delikatnie wysunięte okna poza lico muru i jak dobrze wykończyć okno czy dokładać styropian do ramy okna a później 1cm taki pasek do okna do ramy przyklejać ?, to się chyba nazywa weglarek czy jakoś tak gdzieś czytałem o tym ale nie moge znaleźć tego .

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Co zrobić jak dopiero ruszyłem z ociepleniem domu chciałem zrobić to ze znajomym z którym juz ocieplaliśmy jeden dom ale mam tydzień do temp -0 tak słyszałem w pogodzie , mam kilka pytań czy jak po nocy sciana jest jeszcze zimna to można ocieplać ??bo pracuje popołudniami i mam tylko czas od rana do godziny 13 i chce tak ocieplać tylko  słońce grzeje dopiero około 10-11  moge ocieplać o do godziny 7-8 rano ??mam delikatnie wysunięte okna poza lico muru i jak dobrze wykończyć okno czy dokładać styropian do ramy okna a później 1cm taki pasek do okna do ramy przyklejać ?, to się chyba nazywa weglarek czy jakoś tak gdzieś czytałem o tym ale nie moge znaleźć tego .


ja wokół okien dojechałem styro na równo z z ramą okna i potem doklejałem dodatkowo styro. 2cm

----------


## byry007

Tak ale jak wycinałeś równo pasek ze styro ??2 cm a z każdej strony nawet w miejscu tam gdzie bedzie parapet ?? możesz pokazać fotki ?? u mnie na dole jak przyleje to tam gdzie mam odpływy prawie bede miał na równi .

----------


## mar1982kaz

ten różowy styropian to właśnie 2cm xps-u austrothermu - dałem go po  to  bo  jest bardzo twardy i zwiększyłem tym samym wytrzymałość wnęk okiennych na punktowe uderzenia.
Jak robiłem parapety to też dałem ten sam styropian wsuwając go pod okno (ramę)  pozbywając się tym samym mostka związanego z listwą startową, normalnie daje się tam parapet, a ja parapety mam klinkierowe dosunięte  do ramy i styk parapetu z ramą uszczelniłem silikonem w tym samym kolorze - dzięki temu  na termowizji nie mam żadnych większych mostków

----------


## byry007

Macie jakieś dobre sposoby do piankowania szczelin między płytami? czy pistolet po prostu wciskacie w szczelinę i piankujecie punktowo i wyciągacie pistolet czy wciskacie go do połowy styro i ciągniecie po długości jak jest szczelina?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Macie jakieś dobre sposoby do piankowania szczelin między płytami? czy pistolet po prostu wciskacie w szczelinę i piankujecie punktowo i wyciągacie pistolet czy wciskacie go do połowy styro i ciągniecie po długości jak jest szczelina?


wciskaj w szczelinę i przesuwaj po długości

----------


## byry007

Widzę że nie jesteś w temacie kolego i nie wiesz jak szczelnie zrobić ocieplenie . Pozdrawiam

----------


## darkob

> Macie jakieś dobre sposoby do piankowania szczelin między płytami? czy pistolet po prostu wciskacie w szczelinę i piankujecie punktowo i wyciągacie pistolet czy wciskacie go do połowy styro i ciągniecie po długości jak jest szczelina?


Na rurke pistoletu zakładałem taką końcówke od tuby z silikonem.....a szczelin było bardzo dużo bo styropian nierówny i miękki.Chyba lepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby nałożenie rurki z blachy i spłaszczenie końcówki.

----------


## Franzelot

Czytam to i czytam i już mnie łeb boli gorzej niż na kacu. Potrzebuję jakichś podpowiedzi jak wykonać w miarę dobrą izolację termiczną w moim "spapranym domu. 
Dom z porothermu 24cm (podobno-opinia inspektora, dobrze wykonane ściany). Wewnątrz tynki cementowo-wapienne.
Piętro/poddasze mam już wylewkę bo położone C.O, CWU, na podłodze u góry mam 5cm styr i wylewkę 5cm. Czym docieplić dach od wewnątrz czy wełną 15+10 cz może styropian (albo jeszcze coś innego). 
Na parterze mam do zagospodarowania tylko 18 cm od wylewki, a do tego chcę ułożyć wszędzie podłogówkę. Do podłogówki mam płyty styropianowe (z grzybkami) łącznie 4,5cm (2cm styro i 2,5cm grzybki). Jeśli zaleję te płyty wylewką o gr. 3,5cm ponad grzybek to zostanie mi 10cm dla styropianu. Czy dać styr wtedy czy coś innego?
Ściany na zewnątrz czym ocieplić i na co kleić jedni piszą o zaprawie inni o kleju (piance). Czy klej (pianka) dobrze zwiąże styro ze ścianą? Jak ją przygotować? Planowałem dać styropian 20cm na zewnątrz (biały).
Proszę o pomoc.
Z docieplenia w tym roku i tak już wielkie g.... bo trochę zaspałem, ale co poradzić jak prawie wszystko sam robię. No właśnie robię sam czyli przy doradzaniu weźcie pod uwagę kwestie ekonomiczne  :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Rónież podjąłem sie samodzielnie ocieplić mój mały domek 100m2 i właśnie kończę zatapiać siatkę na ociepleniu.
Najlepiej wybrać metodę bez użycia kołków, ale wtedy powierzchnia budynku musi być  dość prosta(3mm na łacie). Przekonać się możemy przykładając dwumetrową łatę. Górki trzeba ściąć a dołki zaszpachlować. Miałem tak dużo krzywizn że zajęło mi to 3.5 miesiąca łącznie ze zbiciem całego tynku, a samo klejenie ocieplenia i tynkowanie to 2.5 miesiąca.
Trzeba zaopatrzyć się w dobry odkurzacz lub sprężarkę by odpylać ściany przed klejeniem. Ocieplenie też warto odpylać. Najlepiej bezpośrednio przed przyklejeniem ocieplenia również przesmarować ścianę. Wtedy na takie klejenie nie ma bata. Klejenie możemy robić dwoma metodami smarując płytę po obwodzie i punktowo w środku lub tak jak kafelki ceramiczne na całej powiechni i przeciągać grzebieniem.
Ja wybrałem wełnę mineralną(lamelowa) o grubości 20 cm, która jest paroprzepuszczalna i klej użyty do jej przyklejenia i tynkowania również jest paroprzepuszczalny. Ocieplenie już funkcjonuje i z ciekawościa spoglądam na higrometr (wilgotnościomierz) i z niego wynika że choć warunki wietrzenia w domu się nie zmieniły, gdyż nie mam wymuszonej wentylacji, to wilgotność w pomieszczeniach spadła w porównaniu do poprzedniego czasu. Ciepło zaś jest jak cholera przyjemnie i mogę w końcu leżeć przy ścianie i nie odczuwać od niej zimna. 
Wełna o długości 120 cm i wysokości 20cm dobrze się dopasowuje i nie trzeba jej potem dodatkowo uszczelniać na bokach.

----------


## adam_mk

Franzelot
Cofnij się tu i poczytaj o ocieplaniu płytami styropianu...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-DOBRZE/page3

Adam M.

----------


## Franzelot

@Flashback, muszę wybrać jakiś kompromis, na najlepsze materiały mnie nie stać, na najgorsze także, szukam rozwiązania w miarę rozsądnego, a które pozwoli za razem na rozsądne zużycie gazu do ocieplenia. Tak jak pisałem i liczyłem z prostych wzorów zastosowanie białego styro o gr. 20cm zamiast 15cm przyniesie oszczędności różnicy w cenie ok. 1400PLN za około 5-7 lat. Na taki kompromis mogę pójść.
@adam pisałem, że łeb mnie już boli od tego czytania bo jeden zaczyna pisać o ocieplaniu a inni zaraz swoje dywagacje wcinają i gówno z tych porad wtedy wynika. Jeśli lepiej jest ocieplić poddasze styro a nie wełną to dlaczego tak wielu ludzi i producentów systemów dociepleń twierdzi, że lepsza do tego jest wełna (a większość tak robi-w mojej okolicy nie znam przypadku kto ociepliłby dach styropianem, mowa tutaj cały czas o nowym budownictwie. Niektórzy twierdzą, że przerwa powietrzna do wentylacji pomiędzy dachem a wełną to pomyłka, a producent wełny z uporem maniak wbija Nam do głów, że bez tego ani rusz. No cooorfa ja już mam taki mętlik w głowie, że zaraz wpizdu sprzedam ten dom i zamieszkam w szałasie. Przedstawiłem swoją wersję i proszę o poradę nawet na PW a nie odsyłąnie mnie do 65 stron tematu rozmowy o niczym. Bo górnolotny to jest tylko temat a pomysłów w nim jest kilkanaście jak nie więcej. Co mi po tym, że ja wydam teraz na super-hiper ocieplenie domu 20-30 tysięcy, jeśli różnica w spalaniu paliwa nie zwróci mi się do śmierci w porównaniu z ociepleniem za 10 tysięcy??
Ja się pytam Was dom z zewnątrz lepiej ocieplić styro czy wełną a może czymś innym? i jaka grubość i dlaczego.
Poddasze czym ocieplić styro czy wełną czy też coś innego i jak grubość?
Na podłodze mam wolnego miejmsca 18cm, muszę zmieścić ocieplenie, ogrzewanie podłogowe, co dać na posadzkę styro czy coś innego?
Jeśli nie chcecie pomóc napiszcie od razu tylko błaga Was nie odsyłajcie mnie do innych tematów, które mają po 30-70 stron

----------


## herakles

Dziś zarobisz 10k a jutro? Najprościej doić społeczeństwa właśnie cenami energii. To jest coś co MUSIMY kupić ile by nie kosztowało. Jest też sposób, można sobie tą energię wyprodukować samemu, ale tu możliwości są ograniczone. Dlatego myślę, że inwestycja w ocieplenie dzisiaj wydaje się nieopłacalna, ale bierzcie pod uwagę to, że ceny energii mogą się zmienić, zresztą zmieniają się od jakiegoś czasu już. Prąd po 12 groszy był przecież jeszcze niedawno! Gaz kosztował tyle co nic. Te czasy minęły bezpowrotnie. Oczywiście to wszystko raczej tylko przypuszczenia, ale dobry dom postoi i 500 lat....

----------


## Franzelot

Takich porad nie potrzebuję, pracuję sam na całą rodzinę, dom buduję z kredytu, spróbujcie wydać 20-30tysi na ocieplenie to finał będzie taki, że grzać będziecie w domu puszczając bąki.
I jeszcze jedno pytanie od murłaty do dachu mam dziurę tak ze 20-30 cm, a chciałbym w zimie prowadzić jakiś drobne prace wewnątrz. Czym najlepiej zamknąć te dziury od zewnątrz i czy ewentualnie mógłbym już wtedy robić ocieplenie wewnątrz poddasza a dopiero na wiosnę zrobić na zewnątrz??

----------


## zybel

mam pytanie: czy mogę zasypać perlitem pustkę w murze dwuwarstwowej? wewnątrz jest suporex od zewnątrz cegła.

----------


## Franzelot

Dopiero teraz spojrzałem a kartę porothermu 25 P+W i nic dziwnego że wszyscy mają to za badziew do budowy skoro współczynnik ma 1,03 gdzie silkaa 0,19 a do tego cena bloczku przybliżona. Czyli to jak leczenia syfa pudrem, no ale cóż taki dom mam i nic więcej nie poradzę, czytać na więcej mnie nie stać niż 20cm styro na ściany i 25 (15 + 10) wełny na dach  :sad: (( Przykre i smutne ale prawdziwe.

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem....
NIE BĘDZIESZ CZYTAŁ!!!

To zrozum... wyłożonego w trzech słowach nie zrozumiesz...

Materiałów jest jak naprał po hurtowniach.
Weź najtańsze to Ci się szybciej "zwrócą"...
Wsadź ile wejdzie a resztę się czymś zalepi i nie będzie widać...
Też jakiś sposób...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

zybel
Jak masz jak to tam wepchac to tylko poprawisz to co jest!
Zasypuj.

Adam M.

----------


## Franzelot

Adam chodziło mi o poradę a nie odsyłanie mnie do tematu o ociepleniach, który ma ponad 60 stron, zanim się tam przebiję i znajdę co mnie interesuje będzie lato 2013. Przecież ilekroć ktoś zaczyna pisać coś z sensem to zaraz inny swoje 2 grosze wciska i rozmowa spełza na niczym.
Na najtańsze materiały też mnie nie stać przecież pisałem-wiadomo z jakich względów. Chcę wybrać jakiś kompromis, który pozwoli na ograniczenie zużycia paliwa do ogrzania budynku. Dlatego tutaj moja wizyta. Czy nie można napisać krótko, styropian na ścianę 20cm jest "beee" weź materiał XXX (trochę droższy ale zdecydowanie lepszy). Wełna mineralna na poddasze jest "fuj", lepszy będzie materiał YYY. Ja mogę instalacje elektryczne wykonać w domu/mieszkaniu oraz inne domowe instalacje i je uruchomić, temat ocieplania jest dla mnie czarną magią. Ale za to potrafię porównać wartości i ceny, natomiast nie wiem czy dobrze to wyliczam, poniżej moje wypociny (oczywiście to są przybliżone wartości, bo i wzoru nie uwzględniają wszystkich czynników):
Dla gr. 20cm
0,2/0,04= 0,5 następnie 1/0,5=0,2
20 cm = 0,2
Dla gr. 15cm
0,15/0,040=3,75 następnie 1/3,75=0,26(6)
15cm = 0,26(6).

Dodam jeszcze, że znalazłem takie oto wzory:
Oszczędność (w kWh/rok) = (U2 - U1) x Psz x 75

(U2 - U1) różnica współczynników przenikania ciepła ścian po i przed ociepleniem,
75 współczynnik stopnio-godzin, wynikający z przyjętego okresu grzewczego w godzinach, pomnożonego przez różnicę średniej temperatury wewnątrz i na zewnątrz,
Psz powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych.
(0,27-0,2) x 235 x 75 = 1233
oraz:
Oszczędność gazu oblicza się, dzieląc oszczędności energii przez przeciętną efektywną wydajność 1 m gazu, która wynosi ok. 8,5 kWh/ m, czyli 1233/8,5 = 145,15.

Przy cenie 1m3 gazu ok. 1,50/m3 (łącznie ze wszystkimi opłatami, sam gaz kosztuje około 1,2/m3) wychodzi około 220PLN oszczędności na korzyść styropianu o gr. 20cm (jak podejrzewam są to oszczędności na rok) A więc przy ociepleniu styropianem o grubości 20cm po około 5-7 latach będę miał już zarobione pieniążki ze względu na oszczędności w zużyciu paliwa.

----------


## ravbc

Można napisać krótko: weź styropian na ścianę. Najlepiej taki, żeby połamany nie był i w miarę prosty - tani może być. Fajnie jakby był dobrze wysezonowany, ale konia z zrzędem temu, kto potrafi samodzielnie to sprawdzić. Szary styropian oszczędza tylko centymetry nie złotówki. A wełna na poddasze jes beee. Każda. Ale tu ważniejsze jest wykonanie od materiału.

----------


## herakles

No i przeczytaj temat, żeby wiedzieć, jak klej nakładać, bo zamiast U1 będziesz miał U1 czwartych!

----------


## Franzelot

> Można napisać krótko: weź styropian na ścianę. Najlepiej taki, żeby połamany nie był i w miarę prosty - tani może być. Fajnie jakby był dobrze wysezonowany, ale konia z z rzędem temu, kto potrafi samodzielnie to sprawdzić. Szary styropian oszczędza tylko centymetry nie złotówki. A wełna na poddasze jes beee. Każda. Ale tu ważniejsze jest wykonanie od materiału.


No i czy to tak trudno było napisać, że wełna obojętnie jaka się do ocieplenia poddasza nie nadaje? No przecież o to pytałem, czyli styro albo inny produkt. 
Styro też na ściany, a jak kleić płyty to już doczytałem  :smile: No i pamiętać o wypełnieniu szczelin pomiędzy kolejnymi płytami najlepiej pianką lub klejem do płyt styro? TAK czy NIE?

----------


## ravbc

Styro też się do ocieplenia poddasza nie nadaje. Podobnie jak piana PU. Przynajmniej w pewnych warunkach. Generalnie tzw. użytkowe poddasza, to same problemy. Dlatego pisałem, że tu wykonanie jest ważniejsze od materiału.
A co do klejenia styro, to na dzisiaj uważam, że optymalnie jest kleić płyty niefazowane i wypełniać łączenia pianą.

----------


## Raźny

Do klejenie płyt najlepiej wg. mojej wiedzy na dziś. Klej - pianka pistoletowa w szczeliny też. *Zwykły z worka nie nadaje się do wypełniania szczelin między płytami.*

Prawda jest taka  *Franzelot*, że zrobiłeś podstawowy błąd jaki popełnia niestety wielu. Nie przemyślałeś dobrze projektu własnego domu i teraz musisz pudrować.

Aby było względnie poklikaj np. do *Asolta* i niech policzy OZC. Przynajmniej dowiesz się czegoś o swoim domu.

Najtańszym materiałem z powszechnie znanych wśród ekip wykonawczych i dostępnym w sprzedaży jest styropian. 
Droższa jest wełna średnio o 25%
Potem PUR / PIR
Aerogel 

Jako ciekawostka - panele próżniowe.

Poczytaj o proszku Pigeona.

Żeby ocieplać strop poddasza użytkowego styropianem to sobie do tego trzeba dom zbudować odpowiedni. A najlepiej - wątek Robią mi trumnę.

----------


## slawekk1980`

[

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jeślili chodzi o poddasze użytkowe, to najlepiej między dachem a użytkowym zrobić spory przewiew bez względy na materiał, z ktorego chcemy zrobić użytkowe i jego ocieplenie. Takie rozwiązanie pozwala na utrzymanie się suchej przestrzeni między pokryciem dachowym a poddaszem użytkowym . Nawet jeśli dla użytkowego jest ta wilgoć bez znaczenia ponieważ zastosowany materiał nie będzie bał sie tej wigoci, to trzeba pamiętać o drewnianych krokwiach, którym ta wigoć może skrócić kilkakrotnie czas zywotności.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam chodziło mi o poradę a nie odsyłanie mnie do tematu o ociepleniach, który ma ponad 60 stron, zanim się tam przebiję i znajdę co mnie interesuje będzie lato 2013. "
Bez dokładnego zapoznania się z problematyką jednego słowa z sensownej porady nie zrozumiesz!
Dalej jakieś brednie wyliczasz...
"Czy nie można napisać krótko, styro..."
NIE! No właśnie nie można!
Każdy dom jest inny, a nawet jak są podobne, to inaczej stoją względem stron świata...
To, co jest poprawne w jednym może być błędem w innym.
"a producent wełny z uporem maniak wbija Nam do głów, że ..."
KAŻDY producent robi to samo i twierdzi, ze inni producenci (innych materiałów) bredzą...
"Jeśli nie chcecie pomóc napiszcie od razu tylko błaga Was nie odsyłajcie mnie do innych tematów, które mają po 30-70 stron "
Całe to forum to jedna wielka pomoc (no i czasem trochę bełkotu), ale że radzić można tylko "mądremu księciu" to takim powinieneś się stać!
Budowanie to trudna sztuka, jak już zdążyłeś się zorientować...
Zamiast zdobyć wiedzę o tym, co chcesz zbudować - zabrałeś się do roboty i wyszła buda dla psa o grubej sierści, którą TERAZ usiłujesz w pałac zamienić...
Najprostsza i najskuteczniejsza a jednocześnie NIEWYKONALNA rada jest taka:
Wpuść tam spychacz i zacznij raz jeszcze, ale DOBRZE!!!
Cała reszta innych podejść do problemu to łatanina w porywach do pudrowania trupa...

Wiem, że to, co napisałem wcale nie jest tym, co byś chciał wyczytać.
Ale...
Chciałeś PRAWDZIWEJ oceny sytuacji czy potakiwania, żeś genialny murator?

Oprócz ocieplenia i ogrzewania jest jeszcze problem wentylacji w budowanym domu...
Jak nie masz idealnie postawionej bryły, którą DA SIĘ idealnie ocieplić - pomyśl nad wykonaniem połączenia ścian i sufitów "na butelkę"
Zaoszczędzi Ci to sporej porcji niespodzianek.
Nad meblami, szczególnie do kuchni, powinieneś mocno się zastanowić...
Wcale nie jest wszystko jedno JAK je ustawisz!!!

Wiesz już o tym?

Adam M.

----------


## Raźny

Adam DOBRZE prawi.

Żeby zrozumieć że a2 + b2 = c2

Musisz zrozumieć *czym* jest a, b i c podniesione do kwadratu. Przenieś to na budownictwo. Jak to zrozumiesz to dalej już będzie prościej.

Ty musisz zmienić podejście. Pogoda Ci sprzyja. Zamiast budować powinieneś poświecić czas na zdobywanie wiedzy jak to zrobić.. Co powinieneś i możesz w swoich warunkach zrobić. Aby wybudować dobry dom.
Na tym forum znajdziesz na wiele pytań, które dopiero zadasz, odpowiedzi. Tylko musisz zacząć dokształcać się. Znajdź czas na czytanie.

Dobry dom to składanka wielu elementów. Źle zrobisz jeden i przestaje być dobrze i fajnie. 

Pocieszające jest to, że jest możliwe zbudowanie dobrego domu.

----------


## autorus

Adam niestety ma rację i to jest irytujące, wiem po sobie. Wiec albo się zagłębisz albo pójdziesz w swoja strone.

----------


## Franzelot

Adam może nie takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem (ale pewnie sam siebie oszukiwałem). Niestety jak się nie ma co się lubi... to mamy gówno  :big tongue:  Wolę odpowiedź, że mam budę dla psa i teraz w miarę możliwości trzeba to jakoś naprawić, niż że mam pałac a później ma się okazać, że to buda dla psa  :smile: 
Po przeczytaniu kilkudziesięciu stron różnorakiego bełkotu i porad doznałem chwilowej niepoczytalności, to dlatego gadałem od rzeczy kilka postów wcześniej. Wiem, że jestem tutaj aby spróbować w jakiś sposób naprawić błędy poprzedniego inwestora. Niestety dom kupiłem w stanie surowym otwartym (był już dach tzn.dachówka Roben) no i jak to zazwyczaj bywa teraz żeby coś z tego było będę leczył syfa pudrem, bo inaczej się nie da. Jutro rano jestem w robocie cały dzień przy kompie, poczytam może coś jeszcze wywnioskuję. 
Oblukałem ściany, no i zaiste prawdę powiadacie, pionowe szczeliny pomiędzy porothermami aż prawie mi dziury w oczach wydłubały  :sad: ((. Czeka mnie sporo roboty żeby te dziury wypełnić  :sad: (( Ale to już na wiosnę.
Czy ktoś już zabezpieczał dom na zimę chodzi mi o dziury od murłaty do dachu, z czego to najlepiej wykonać, żeby było w miarę tanio i solidnie.
Może jakiś "paździerz" albo co w ten deseń?

@Adam i inni "pomyśl nad wykonaniem połączenia ścian i sufitów "na butelkę"" - co to oznacza?? 

EDIT: Już wiem co to oznacza  :smile: 

To jeszcze jedno pytanie z serii "Jak to zrobić"
Na dachu od góry mam kolejno:
dachówka, deski, na których są ułożone, dalej jest folia czarna (pewnie ona ma za zadanie nie wpuszczać wilgoci z góry do ocieplenia, położona jest bezpośrednio na krokwie i "przybita deskami", na których leży dachówka). I tutaj moje pytanie:
Czytałem, że pomiędzy izolacją a dachem ma być szczelina powietrzna teraz, w którym miejscu ma ona się znaleźć, czy ta szczelina, która jest pomiędzy dachówką a tą membraną już wystarczy, czy miałbym wykonać kolejną szczelinę 1-3cm pomiędzy materiałem izolacyjnym a tą membraną. Czytałem tylko o tej szczelinie powietrznej ale wolę się zapytać "JESZCZE RAZ".

----------


## Raźny

Jeżeli bezpośrednio na deskowaniu masz kontrłaty, łaty i dachówkę a hydroizolacje pod deskami to masz wg. mnie problem. Podpytaj w dziale o dachach Mistrza Jana / Andrzeja Wilhelmiego. Co z tym fantem zrobić. Jako amator w kwestii dachu nie chcę Cię straszyć.

----------


## Franzelot

Wszystko jest w porządku. Rozmawiałem na ten temat z p. Andrzejem Wilhelmi. Także nie mam problemu, ale za to mam pytanie.
Chcę na zimę wypełnić przestrzeń od murłaty do dachu wełną. Czy ktoś z Was tak robił? Jak zachowuje się wtedy wełna? Wydaje mi się, że mróz i śnieg jej nie zaszkodzi a na wiosnę odparuje. Co o tym sądzicie? Ułatwiło by mi to życie bo jakieś prace mógłbym dalej w zimie wykonywać.
I jaką piankę zastosować do wypełnienia szczelin pionowych w porothermie 25 pw (nisko czy wysokorozprężną)?

----------


## Raźny

Piankę kup najtańszą. Chodzi o szczelność. Z tym, że pistoletową najlepiej się dozuje. 

Powinieneś zachować szczelinę dla wentylacji więźby.

----------


## Franzelot

Buda stoi już 5 lat to co powinno to się już "zwentylowało" :big tongue:  A takna poważnie to nie mam pełnego deskowania, jak ułożę wełnę 15 cm pomiędzy krokwie 15cm bez pozostawiania dodatkowej przerwy to wentylację mam od kontrłaty w stronę dachówki, tam se hula wiater aż miło. 
A teraz wracając do wypełnienia szczelin. Ile "mniej więcej" pójdzie puszek pianki? Pytam głównie tych co to robili, bo będą mieli doświadczenie praktyczne  :smile:  No nie wiem ile jej kupić karton czy dwa, a może pięć?
A i jece jedno co może być z pianką, która utraciła termin ważności w 2007r??

----------


## Franzelot

No to dzięki za radę i odpowiedź. Wezmę ze 3 pudła od razu bo i tak teraz kładę ogrzewanie i wszystkie dziury w styro uzupełniam pianą, także idzie jej co rusz. Sprawdzę jedną tą piankę z 2007r., 5 PLN to żaden majątek.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam fachowców od ociepleń! Mam pytanko. Na płyty do ocieplenia budynku mam taki współczynnik 0,023W/mK. Mają one 10 cm grubości. Na płyty z tego samego materiału ale o iinych grubościach jest taki sam współczynnik. Nie wiem jak mam to rozgryżć. 
Dom z silikatów 24cm grubości. Kto mi pomoże dobrać grubość płyt? Dzięki serdeczne.

----------


## ziuta62

Jeszcze raz ja. Doszukałam się lambda dla tych płyt o  grubości 10cm to 0,021, a U to 0,21
Wystarczy na nie pasywny dom, a taki w miarę ocieplony?

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki za odpowiedż! Ja tylko przepisałam ze strony Kingspana. 
Najchętniej to bym oczekiwała odpowiedzi na takie pytanie. Co bez względu na cenę zastosowałlbyś na te 24cm silikaty. Możesz na priwa. Nam się nie śpieszy. Na zamieszkanie w tym domu mam jeszcze dokładnie 9 i pół roku. Tyle mam do emerytury. Nie będzie pasywny bo mamy wentylację grawitacyjną zupełnie świadomie. Na pierwszą warstwę scian parteru z zewnątrz i wewnątrz dalismy Isomura. Okna będą  b.dobre, ale nie w warstie ocieplenia. 
Po prostu chcemy go dobrze ocieplić. na poddaszu planujemy między krokwiami wełnę a na to płyty gipsowo-kartonowe z ociepleniem kingspan. Mozliwe, że pomiędzy to te maty z folią aluminiową . Na podłogach na gruncie perlit /to połowa parteru/ pod resztą piwnice więc chyba jakiś kingspan tam gdzie piwnice. Ciepłe to i cienkie. Ciagle jednak nas męczy elewacja. w planach była wełna. 
Jak masz chwilkę czasu to podpowiedz co myslisz. Domek jest w górach.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Poza

Mam strych, który zamierzam użytkować nie tylko jako "graciarnię". Zamierzam wrzucić tam wszystko co brudzi i mnie wnerwia; perkusję, sztalugi z farbami i stół do piłkarzyków :wink: . Dach postanowiłam ocieplić wełną skalną ISOROCK. Mimo przewertowania forum i wielu przeciwników zostaje wełna.

Musze ją czymś zabezpieczyć, zasłonić. Pierwsze skojarzenie folia paroizolacyjna. I tak miało być, wydawało się proste i tanie. Ale wyczytałam że ta wełna nie wymaga takiej folii, óźniej wynalazłam folie aktywne, folie z alu, itp. I znowu utknęłam w miejscu. Nie mam zamiaru montowac żadnych płyt KG czy OSB. 

Znacie jakiś inny sposób zabezpieczenia wełny. Nie mam komina, więc nie będę miała mozliwości wentylowania strychu. Mam tam jedno okno elewacyjne z mikrowentylacją i 2 dachowe. W lecie więc teoretycznie nie ma problemu z wentylacją, alew lecie nie będzie używany, zimą bedzie i wtedy może byc problem. Strych ma jakies 100 m2 i ponad 2 m wys. w najwyższym punkcie. Strop będzie ocieplony- jeszcze nie wiem jak. Małżonek aktualnie walczy o wyciągnięcie na strych rurki z ogrzewaniem, żeby sobie mógł ew. zamontowac grzejnik. 

Nie ma jakiś płyt, które mogłabym zamontować zamiast drugiej warstwy wełny (na krokwiach), a które z drugiej strony tworzyły by jakąś formę wykonczenia?

Sama zwykła folia paroizolacyjna, gdyby przyjąć że to ona będzie wykończeniem strychu, będzie mnie kosztowała ponad 700 zł.

Hm?

----------


## Poza

> na poddaszu planujemy między krokwiami wełnę a na to płyty gipsowo-kartonowe z ociepleniem kingspan.


Myślałam że Kingspan ma tylko płyty dachowe (na zew.).

Ale już sobie znalazłam. Pewnie drogie. Ktoś z Was to może juz ma? Ale mnie skieruje na jakąś dyspute o tym?

----------


## mat3006

> Jeszcze raz ja. Doszukałam się lambda dla tych płyt o  grubości 10cm to 0,021, a U to 0,21
> Wystarczy na nie pasywny dom, a taki w miarę ocieplony?


Trochę błędnych informacji zostało tu przekazanych...
 U - czyli współczynnik przewodności cieplnej , w przypadku ścian warstwowych oblicza się jako odwrotność sumy oporów cieplnych poszczególnych warstw. Z tego co mi wiadomo to dla standardu pasywnego ściany muszą spełniać warunek U< 0,15 W/m2*K ( rozumiem, że o ścianie zewnętrznej mowa ?) a nie U<0,1 który jest wymagany dla podłóg na gruncie, stropodachów i dachów.
Nie do końca jest dla mnie jasny materiał ściany i jego współczynniki ( tu proszę o samodzielność ) ale obliczenie jest stosunkowo proste;
Obliczyć opór cieplny R dla każdej warstwy z wzoru R= d ( grubość warstwy (m) ) / lambda materiału
Zsumować opory wyliczone dla każdej warstwy ( można i należy wrzucić też tynki wew. i zewn. ) i wyprowadzić przewodnictwo, czyli U= 1/ R jako odwrotność oporu sumarycznego   :smile: 
Przykładowo ( bez tynków): jeżeli mamy do czynienia z bloczkami silikatowymi o orientacyjnym lambda= 0,60 to w tym przypadku:
 R (s)= 0,24/0,60= 0,40 oraz R(i) = 0,10/0,021= 4,76 co daje R= 5,16 , stąd U=1/R = 0,194 ; 10 cm będzie za mało dla spełnienia wymogu dla budynków pasywnych ale i tak uzyskany parametr U spełnia standard budynku energooszczędnego. 

 Żeby znależć poszukiwaną grubość dla standardu pasywnego wychodzimy od wymaganego U=0,15, sigma R= 1 / 0,15 = 6,666, odejmując opór materiału konstrukcyjnego ( bloczków silikatowych ) mamy R (i)= 6,666 - 0,40 = 6,266, stąd d = R * lambda (i) = 6,266 * 0,021= 0,1316 m
Można przyjąć ( mając w pamięci, że pominęliśmy tynki, szczelinę powietrzną pod płytami), że płyty o grubości 13 cm pianki poliuretanowej zamkniętokomorowej ( lambda=0,021) zastosowanej na w/w ścianie spełnią warunek U=0,15 W/m2K 
To świetna termoizolacja ale wymaga bardzo dobrego zwentylowania pomieszczeń i absolutnego wyeliminowania mostków cieplnych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

Jakie to skomplikowane! Postaram się napisać co zrozumiałam. Jeśli na moje silikaty położę 10cm kingspana to domek będzie speniał warunki energooszczędnego. Oczywiście przyjmując spełnione inne warunki, jak dobre okna, wyeliminowanie mostków cieplnych. Co oczywiście się wyklucza w przypadku domu z wentylacją grawitacyjną. Myślę, że warstwa Isomura coś tam pomoże również. 
Nie znalazłam cen kingspana w Polsce wiem tylko, że maksymalna grubość jaką mają to 14cm. Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego ceny objete są tajemnicą i trzeba do nich dzwonić i osobiście rozmawiać. Mnie to zniechęciło i sprawdzam cenyw UK. Mam dostęp do taniego transportu powrotnego i chyba tak zrobię, że zakupię w UK.
Ślicznie dziękuję za obszerny wykład! Pozdrawiam!!! :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Ociepliłem się wełną mineralną lamelową o grubości 20 cm(bez kołków). Poziadam wentylację "oknem", a po mimo to wilgotnośc domu zmniejszyła się do 1/4.

----------


## Arturo72

> źle ci wiadomo, odsyłam do książek po ogólnie dostępną wiedzę, a gdy już się dokształcisz proszę wyedytować swój post tak żeby nie zawierał błędów i nie wprowadzał w bład


Też zwróciłem na to uwagę  :wink: 
Jakby nie było wg tej teorii miałbym "pasywniaka" z ok.35-40kWh/m2/rok ze ściany 0,13 W/m2K  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> pomysł tylko ile byłoby mniej kWh gdyby twój dom miał dach


 Tak się składa,że mój dom ma dach  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

U<0,15 to znaczy, że max 0,15? tak czy nie?

----------


## Arturo72

> U<0,15 to znaczy, że max 0,15? tak czy nie?


Tak,ale nie o to chodzi.
Ściany przy U=0,15,ba przy U=0,13 nie gwarantują nam,że będziemy mieć od razu dom pasywny  :smile: 

_Dom pasywny wyróżnia bardzo niskie zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzewania – poniżej 15 kWh/(m²•rok).

_I te *kWh/m2/rok* są ważniejsze niż U ściany  :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Ok. zrozumiałam. Teraz coś będzie z serii oddychanie domu. Mam SSO. Na wiosnę w pierwszej kolejności montujemy okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. Zostało nam rusztowanie i myślimy o zrobieniu elewacji po oknach. Tzn ocieplić , obłożyć opaskę i tynkować. I tak zostałby do następnego roku, ewntualnie coś tam grzebać w środku. Tak sobie wymyśliliśmy bo działka wygląda nieciekawie i żeby się zabrać za wyrównanie, obsypywanie to musielibyśmy składać rusztowanie, a potem znowu je montować. 
Nie zakisi się nam ten dom jak go ocieplimy i taki pozamykany zostawimy? Poddasza oczywiście nie będziemy teraz ocieplać.

----------


## mat3006

> Tak,ale nie o to chodzi.
> Ściany przy U=0,15,ba przy U=0,13 nie gwarantują nam,że będziemy mieć od razu dom pasywny 
> 
> _Dom pasywny wyróżnia bardzo niskie zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzewania – poniżej 15 kWh/(m²•rok).
> 
> _I te *kWh/m2/rok* są ważniejsze niż U ściany


 I to jest najlepsza i słuszna odpowiedź. Jest jeszcze warunek zapotrzebowania energii elektrycznej ale nie o tym tutaj dyskusja.  Współczynniki U dla przegród są wartościami pomocniczymi.
 Co do uwag kolegi który mnie odsyłał do książek. Mogę prosić o podpowiedź z jakiej literatury kolega korzysta ? Bo wg moich żródeł ( a widzę, że nie tylko moich ) takie są wymagania standardu i podtrzymuję moje , pośpieszne wyliczenia. ... hm... może kolega zajmie się własnym postem w którym zalecał koleżance zastosowanie płyt o grubość *23 cm pianki PUR ZK*  ?!!!.

----------


## ziuta62

Ne zrozumiałeś mnie. Mam dom bez okien i drzwi to fakt. I teraz pytam o kolejność prac. Na wiosnę wstawiamy okna i drzwi. Potem zaplanowaliśmy o ile to mozliwe ocieplenie z zewnatrz, wyłożenie dołu kamieniem, tynki na parterze i piętrze- cały czas mowa o elewcji zewnętrznej. Wywalamy rusztowanie/ które tam cały czas jest/ i zabieramy sie za działkę. wyrównywanie , obsypywanie itd. I oto mi chodzi czy tak możemy zrobić? Czy nic sie nie stanie jak dom nieużytkowany,a ocieplony bez jakichkolwiek instalacji i pozamykany mi się nie zakisi.  Działka ma 11m różnicy , na stoku. i trzeba by coś z nią zrobić żeby zacząć zagospodarowywać powoli. Dlatego najpierw dom z zewnatrz, a potem wykończenie w środku. Możemy tak czy nie?
Muszę odnależć asolta żeby mi zrobił OZC. Nie wiecie jak go namierzyć?

----------


## nydar

Z tym wysuszeniem na wiór w styczniu to daleko idąca przesada.Sublimacja to przy normalnym ciśnieniu proces bardzo powolny i dla przysłowiowej cegły mało istotny.Natomiast wczesna wiosna gdy wilgotność powietrza jest niska a temperatura znacznie powyżej zera a do tego wiaterek,Wiosną jest dziewięćdziesiąt parę procent ubytku wilgoci z całej ilości wyparowującej przez zimę i wiosnę.

----------


## mat3006

> Ok. zrozumiałam. Teraz coś będzie z serii oddychanie domu. Mam SSO. Na wiosnę w pierwszej kolejności montujemy okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. Zostało nam rusztowanie i myślimy o zrobieniu elewacji po oknach. Tzn ocieplić , obłożyć opaskę i tynkować. I tak zostałby do następnego roku, ewntualnie coś tam grzebać w środku. Tak sobie wymyśliliśmy bo działka wygląda nieciekawie i żeby się zabrać za wyrównanie, obsypywanie to musielibyśmy składać rusztowanie, a potem znowu je montować. 
> Nie zakisi się nam ten dom jak go ocieplimy i taki pozamykany zostawimy? Poddasza oczywiście nie będziemy teraz ocieplać.


Izolacje termiczne ścian i dachu powinny być wykonywane dopiero po zakończeniu wewnętrznych prac mokrych takich jak tynki, wylewki itp., i przesezonowaniu. jeżeli prace te są wykonywane systemami "suchymi" to nie ma problemu. Jezeli klasycznie, na "mokro" to najlepiej wykonać je w jesieni a prace izolacyjne w nasępnym sezonie. Nigdy odwrotnie ! To klasyczny "błąd kroków". Jeżeli wykonywane w jednym sezonie to radziłym wcisnąć interwał min 2 miesiące.
To jest tylko moja opinia
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

Dziękuję! Wreszcie mnie ktos zrozumiał. Czyli po oknach instalacje wewnątrz, tynki i wylewki. A ocieplenie poddasza kiedy? Przed tynkami czy po?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Kiedyś budowałem duży drewniany dom przez 10 lat. Nic mi nie zgniło, ani nie zmarnowało, gdyż nie wstawiałem okien ani drzwi   :smile:  .
Zastanawiam sie jak to będzie, gdy ktoś się ociepli ociepleniem innym jak paroprzepuszczalne i pozostawi np dom na rok nieogrzewany, ze względu przykładowo na wyjazd do innego kraju za pracą ? teoretycznie jesli nie będzie dobrze wietrzony, to się zagrzybi. Jednak warto zapytać jak z tym jest u tych co zostawiają tak ocieplone domy.

----------


## ziuta62

Już spisałam wszystko i dziękuję za pomoc. Tego się będę trzymać.
Czyli czy się zamieszka czy nie, czy budowa trwa rok czy 5 lat ta kolejność musi być zachowana. 
Ktoś tu coś pisał o aerożelu. Nie wygrałam w lotka. Wybór jest pomiędzy wełną, a kingspanem. Aerożel warto rozpatrywac dookoła okien. Ale pewnie ceny  owiane tajemnicą jak na kingspan.
FlashBack ty się na emeryturę nie wybierasz w ciągu najbliższych 3 lat?

----------


## ziuta62

Właśnie dlatego pytałam Bogusław. No, ale jak bym miała robić centralne i elektrykę bez okien to może lepiej nie fatygować monterów i zostawic wszystko ładnie popakowane i poukładane na działce. Przynajmniej prucia ścian uniknę.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Instalację elektryczną i ogrzewanie oraz instalację wody można montować nawet bez okien, jeśli oczywiście nie padnie łupem "nocnych złomiarzy".
 Prawdopodobnie można byłoby też ocieplać ale potem przy wykańczaniu domu w środku należy go osuszać od środka bardzo intensywnie, co wniesie dodatkowy koszt. Na pewno ktoś już takie manewry przerabiał i gdzieś można o tym się dowiedzieć, jak to z tym jest.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Z tych to powodów Ziuta ociepliłem się wełną mineralną lamelowa. Chciałem 24cm ale u nas nie produkują takiej grubości ze względów na brak zapotrzebowania na rynku. Wiem, że tam gdzie Polacy jeżdzą do "pracy", robią ocieplenia z takiej wełny nawet o grubości 30 cm.

----------


## ziuta62

Właśnie tak wypruli instalacę jakieś 200 metrów od mojego domu. Szef bandy zginął w wypadku samochodowym ,ale kogo to odstraszy?
Gdzieś tam rece obcinają w dalekim świecie, ale skoro nadal obcinają to tez nikogo widać nie odstrasza. Bogusław jaką masz tą wełnę lamelową? Jaka firma? No i rozumiem, że jest to materiał paroprzepuszczalny?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Poszukaj Ziuta na: wełna lamelowa.
Firm jest kilka i jest taka do montarzu z kołkami i bez nich. Ja wybrałem tą metode tylko z klejem więc to sa długośi 120 cm x 20 cm x grubość.
Dobre tradycje i wiedzę o takich ociepleniach można odszukac w Danii.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jesteś złośliwy.
Wiadomo że pod pojęciem oddychania nikt nie ma na myśli przemiesczania się tlenu tylko wilgoci.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Schnięcie domu od środka na wiór, wystepuje własnie w zimie przy dużych mrozach na dworzu takich jak minus 10-20*C. 
Zimne powietrze trafia do domu i po podgrzniu do + 20*C zwiększa swoja ojętość a wtedy wilgotność może spaść do ok 10 %.Można wtedy w domu suszyć pranie  :smile:  .

----------


## mat3006

> robiłem dokładnie tak jak to opisałaś, tak jest lepiej bo dom jest pod  alarmem zanim złomiarze znajdą okazję, najpierw okna i drzwi, potem  ocieplenie styropianem, a dopiero potem instalacje, tynki wewnętrzne tradycyjne i  wylewki, domek dał sobie radę doskonale, wystarczy wietrzyć intensywnie przy każdej okazji otwierająć okna i drzwi
> 
> zdradź dlaczego tak uważasz ?? co konkretnie mają izolacje termiczne ścian do wilgotności wewnętrznej ?? ty jesteś z tych co wierzą w oddychanie ścian ??


 Pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie, bo nie jestem zorientowany... Te dopiski pod nickiem, sugerujące określone kompetencje, w rodzaju:  NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD .... , dostaje się w ramach wysługi, za ilość postów czy za wartość merytoryczną informacji, ocenianą przez moderatora czy kolektyw ? Mam coraz większe wrażenie, że decyduje wyłącznie to pierwsze kryterium.
 Do ziuty62 : jeżeli lubisz dorodne "pieczarki" , rosnące w zasięgu ręki przez kilka lat to zdecydowanie posłuchaj rad kolegi. W końcu to : NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD ...

  W czasach wariackich deweloperek, kiedy za budowanie domów na sprzedaż brali się przypadkowi ludzie bo łatwo i szybko można było zarobić, takich dziwadeł było mnóstwo. Domy szybko miały się ładnie prezentować na sprzedaż więc odpicowano elewacje jak z z katalogu a w międzyczasie, w środku lano wodę dziesiątkami kubików, w zaprawach murarskich, wylewkowych i tynkarskich. Woda z tynków, wysycha w czasie pierwszego wiązania, na zewnątrz w nieznacznej części. Przede wszystkim zostaje wchłonięta przez materiał ściany. Jeżeli utrudnimy jej spokojne odparowanie w  obydwu kierunkach to mamy zawilgocone,  a często zagrzybione ściany,  Sam uczestniczyłem w procesie jaki wytoczył nabywca takiego domu tzw. "deweloperowi". Wygrał.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bogusław_58

Trochę mało precyzyjnie napisałem o tym dosuszaniu w zimie.
 W zimie jeśli występują duże mrozy ,to po podgrzaniu powietrza w domu do temperatury "pokojowej" mamy bardzo suche powietrze z wilgotnością do ok 10%. Jeśli taki świeżo otynkowany dom zaczniemy dobrze ogrzewać przy uchylonych oknach, to wysuszy się piorunem. Takiego samego numeru nie zdołamy zrobić na wiosnę, ani w lato, gdyż wilgotność jest wtedy w garanicy 60-80% a temperatura wchodząca przez okno to ok.20 *C.Użycie ogrzewania w tym czasie niewiele obniży wilgotność powietrza w porównaniu z tym od silnych mrozów w zimie.Jesli wypadnie ciepła i mokra zima, wtedy też nici z dobrego osuszania za pomoca ogrzewania i uchylonego okna. Wtedy trzeba zastosować osuszacze powietrza.

----------


## ziuta62

Bardzo was proszę o nie wszczynanie kłótni. Dla mnie nie ma to aż tak dużego znaczenia. trudno, może wyłożymy tylko opaskę dookoła domu z łupka na styropianie bo tak mam ocieplone piwnice w gruncie ze ścianą dociskową, więc muszę ten styropian tam gdzie piwnice są na wierzchu dociągnąć. I zostawię elewację na parterze i piętrze, a działkę będzie można ukształtować A z tym rusztowaniem.... postawi się drugi raz. Ja mieszkam od ponad 10 lat w UK i moge wrócic na stałe za 9 lat. Stąd te pytania. Byle by było dobrze. Ma mi kto pójść okna pootwierać, ale nikt nie będzie chodził i palił czy doglądał ogrzewania przez kilka lat. Jak się zostawi rozszczelnione okna to też może przejdzie. Po prostu szukam fachowej porady jak to rozłożyc na etapy. Na jakiś kompromis trzeba pójśc. 
Panowie wejdżcie proszę na wątek o Nelli. Tam są pozytywne moce. Pomóżcie odrobinkę dziewczynie i jej dzieciaczkom. Ziarnko do ziarnka. Ja wiem, że tu wszyscy o wielkim i ciepłym sercu zaglądają. :roll eyes:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Do jednego worka wrzucasz Ziuta atakujących i atakowanych ?
...no to super, następnym razem jak coś napiszę kobiecie na ociepleniach, to zastanowię sie trzy miesiące  :smile:  .

----------


## ziuta62

Bogusław to ja te ataki przyjmuję na klatkę, no bo klaty nie posiadam. A domek chyba szpeci bo pokazałam na bociankach i tylko widoki zachwalają. A mi się moja chatka podoba. A będzie jeszcze ładniejsza. 
Zawsze się coś rozpętuje jak zadam pytanie. Jakimś dziwolągiem jestem. Nie mam WM, nie mam PC / nad taką na wodę myślę/ kominy mam aż dwa plus wentylacja. Nie pasuję do Muratora. Może faktycznie za stara jestem na budowanie. Ale te wakacje i tak były najlepsze w moim życiu. Kocham moich budowlańców!!!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pasujesz Ziuta na pewno, tylko piszący tu i na innych majsterskich forach nie pasują.
Scenariusz wojny przy kazdym problemie czy pytaniu, to standard, gdyż tak Polacy mają, że najpierw robią dym a potem słuchają argumentów. Najczęściej jednak po zrobieniu dymu nie słuchają argumentów, bo jak to przyznać się do porażki. Jest to chyba rodzaj zdobywania władzy urojonej, a nie wymiana doświadczeń przy równoczesnej przychylności.
Wklej ten link o Neli to zobaczę o co chodzi.

----------


## ziuta62

*Nelli Sza spłonął dom...*  to jest pierwsz temat na forum Muratora. Nie umiem wklejać.

----------


## mat3006

> a kunami postraszyć *ziuta62* nie omieszkasz ??
> 
> małe wyjaśnienie dla* ziuta62* _
> ściany nie oddychają_
>  kolega *mat3006* trochę fantazjuje z tymi pieczarkami, pewnie dlatego ze jest wykonawcą drogich i nikomu niepotrzebnych izolacji piankowych, na tym forum szuka klientów, a wiadomo że dobry bajer pół roboty
> 
> będziesz kiedyś w łodzi daj znać, pokażę ci mój domek, sama naocznie sobie sprawdzisz jaką mam wilgotność wewnętrzną mimo przyklejenia styropianu przed tynkami, czy mam grzybki w domku, albo czy mam kuny na poddaszu, i jakie mam rachunki za CO, wyrobisz sobie bezpośrednie zdanie dlaczego w głosowaniu ogółu forumowiczów dostałem tytuł doradcy, i ile jest prawdy w wywodach szukającego klienta wykonawcy


Przebóg.... zostałem rozpoznany !   :ohmy: 
Nici z mojego kamuflażu !....... Jakiego kamuflażu ? Otwarcie napisałem , że jestem branżystą a napisałem to po to aby podzielić się moim doświadczeniem.
Podzielam entuzjazm kolegi z odkrycia , że ściany nie oddychają.... Nie bardzo wiem dlaczego kolega kieruje to do mnie. Nigdy nie użyłem takiego sformułowania.
Żle sformułowałem poprzedniego posta i jeżeli kolega Boguslaw wziął go do siebie to przepraszam.
 Post kolegi mpoplaw uświadomił mi prosty fakt. Jak mogłem być taki nieogarnięty ?! Po jasną ch....ę wlazłem tu i próbuję coś klarować w oparciu o swoje wykształcenie i ćwierć wieku doświadczenia. Panie Kolego ! Pańska działalność na tym forum jest nam wszystkim o wiele bardziej potrzebna i ważna, Aktywnie wspiera Pan przemysł materiałów budowlanych ale i szeroką rzeszę wykonawców. Po co robić coś *raz* skoro można, za kilka lat, *drugi*, w formie znacznie  droższego remontu ? Zarobią producenci, zarobią wykonawcy...
Tak trzymać !!! Good job !!!

P.S. Pośpieszne sprostowanie:
Nieprawdą jest, że kuny niszczą termoizolację dachów, to mój wymysł i zaczynam podejrzewać, że nawet nie istnieją  :smile:   :wink: 
Pani Ziuto ! Proszę zapomnieć o moich uwagach, przecież nie mają najmniejszego sensu bo kierowałem się tylko i wyłącznie chęcią zysku a nie pomocy.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie Mat, nie napadłeś mnie , a nawet Cię nie widziałem. Piszę o tej wigotności, ponieważ najpierw o tym sporo czytałem a potem kilka lat to mierzyłem, by wiedziec co i jak. Przyczyna moich dociekan były grzyby strzepkowe, które uruchamiają sie w wilgotności mniejszej niż kropki na ścianie (też grzyby)
 Obecnie mam suchutko.
Dziwi mnie ton Doradcy i uprawianie haków. Nie dociera do niego np, że oddycha tylko istota żywa a materiał może najwyżej odparowywać lub nie. Jednak powszechnie mówi sie oddychaniu materiałów budowlanych. Robiłem w Niemczech kiedyś przez kilka lat wino u winiarza i nawet Winiarz wykształcony na inżyniera winiarstwa z praktyką w Kalifornii posługiwał się zwrotem oddychania wina przez tanki drewniane w przeciwienstwie do tanków betonowych, plastykowych i ze stali.  Wino z beczek osiąga lepszy smak, aromat i cenę. Nie wnikałem czy te wino oddychało czy nie , ale ważne było że miało inny smak i cenę.
Wiadomo, że ściana może odparować z dwóch stron a pokryta styropianem już tylko z jednej. 
bardziej interesuje mnie właśnie co będzie jeśli Doradzca zamknie dom ociplony styropianem na klucz i wyjedzie na rok . Interesuje mnie tęż co sie stanie z moim domem po wykonaniu takiej samej sztuczki  :smile:  .

----------


## owp

> bardziej interesuje mnie właśnie co będzie jeśli Doradzca zamknie dom ociplony styropianem na klucz i wyjedzie na rok . Interesuje mnie tęż co sie stanie z moim domem po wykonaniu takiej samej sztuczki  .


A co ma się stać, skoro nikogo nie będzie w domu, to skąd się nadmiar wilgoci weźmie? U koleżanki jest WG - przestanie działać?
Mat- nie dziw się, że reakcje na Twoje posty są...różne. Wpadasz na forum i chcesz być od razu autorytetem dla forumowiczów.
Tytuł 'najlepszy doradca' nie jest przyznawany za posty, tylko za sensowne posty, załóż wątek o docieplaniu pianką, jeśli chcesz pomagać pytającym. Chyba nie sądzisz, że będziesz wiarygodny zachwalając piankę, skoro ją sprzedajesz...
Ziuta - chcesz mieć dobrze i nie przepłacać, posłuchaj mpoplawa.

----------


## ziuta62

Owp chcę mieć dobrze, mam czas na podjecie decyzji. Jak przeczytam to wszystko co mi odpowiedzieliście to jak mam miec dobrze?   :bash: 
Przeszłam bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu SSO, ani jednej sekundy nerwów. Chciałoby się tak do końca pociągnąć. 
A tu jeszcze wełna owcza na strych mi chodzi po głowie. Za długo tu mieszkam, może dlatego fiksuję.

----------


## owp

Ale skąd u Ciebie takie pomysły jak wełna owcza, czy te płyty?
Nie mówię, że są złe, ale u nas chyba rzadko spotykane i drogie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wełna owcza super sprawa ale nie znam szczegułów. Wiem tylko że niemyta, nie przyciąga molów.
Lubię znać wady i zalety różnych ociepleń. Moj dom był tak krzywo budowany że jego prostowanie pod wełnę zajęło mi 3.5 miesiąca .Masakra  :smile: . Jak już przykleiłem ocieplenie, to sikorki zaczęły atakować ocieplenie(mieszkam na polanie leśnej przy rzece i jeziorze, więc ptaków jest tam spory stan) . Musialem dyżurować z rana i szybko pokryć ją pierwszą warstwa gruntująca.Był to mini atak jak ze starego  filmu Hiczkoka. 
O piance też bym chętnie poczytał  :smile: .

----------


## kupiecjudex

Oooooo a zwełny owczej jak się myszy ucieszą zlecą się z pół powiatu.

----------


## nydar

Gratuluję pomysłu.Każda izolacja naturalna jest nie do pobicia przez pianki czy inne mineralne wynalazki .Mówimy oczywiście o izolacji wewnątrz budynku.Mam izolację z celulozy.jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Będę robil poddasze i muszę coś w nie dać. Nie wiem jak wybrnąc z powodu myszy, które lubią każde ocieplenie poza keramzytem, ale ten w zasadzie tylko do podług. Wiem ze stosowano wełnę owczą kiedyś na świecie, gdy spadła cena runi owczej.Myślałem też o ociepleniu zmielonymi banktotami z Narodowego.  Ten papier robiony jest z bawełny nie ulegającej grzybom  :smile:  .

----------


## nydar

Myślę,że myszy ,kuny i szczury to przereklamowane zagrożenie.Dom mam praktycznie w lesie ,kilkanaście domów na leśnej wycince.Kilka sosen na działce zostało.Nie miałem nigdy problemów z gryzoniami.Przestrzegałem jednej zasady od początku budowy.Zero resztek jedzenia w trakcie budowy.Nie wolno wyrzucać żadnych resztek jedzenia nawet na kompostownik.Śmietnik szczelny,zakryty.Uchylona pokrywa to błąd.Nasi bracia mniejsi kuszeni są żarciem a nie izolacją naszych domów.Nie ma żarcia,nie ma gryzoni.Styropian czy wełna jest jedynie miejscem na gniazdo,w pobliżu potencjalnego żarcia.
ps.budowlańcy dziwnie się patrzyli jak kazałem zbierać nawet ogryzki po jabłkach.

----------


## ziuta62

Ja mogę podać linka do izolacji z wełny owczej  www.blackmountaininsulation.com. Poza tym jak wejdziecie na ebay.co.uk  to poszukajcie pod hasłem mountain sheep insulation albo wool insulation to od razu będziecie mogli porównać grubości i cenę. Jak cos trzeba przetłumaczyć to piszcie. Ja sobie zrobię notatkę i opiszę po krótce co o tym mówią. Na ebay jest Black mountain sheep wool. 
Jeśli chodzi o płyty to pytanie było chyba o kingspan. No to przedstawiciel jest w Polsce. Kingspan.pl i wszystko oprócz cen, o które trzeba pytac telefonicznie tam jest. W produktach wyszukajcie kooltherm K5 to jest na ściany zewnętrzne- do tynkowania. Telefon na Małopolskę 602594943.. Jest jeszcze kooltherm połączony z płytą GK. Tak, że między krokwie np wełna, a potem już tylko ta płyta z ociepleniem kooltherm.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Co roku moja pułapka ciężko pracuje  :smile: , na poddaszu wyłapuje do 40 sztuk w tym bywają takie duze leśne myszy mające 24 cm z ogonem. Sezon polowań już rozpoczęty ze stanem 12 sztuk.  W tym roku nie będę łapał 13 a zacznę od 14  :smile:  .

----------


## ziuta62

Wełna owcza- hygroskopijna - czyli ma właściwości absorbowania, przechowywania i  odprowadzania nadmiaru wilgoci bez zakłocenia dla jej termalnych właściwości.Te własciwości kontroli kondensacji są szczególnie ważne przy styku materiałów ociepleniowych z drewnem. Dlatego też wełna stosowana jest do ocieplenia poddaszy, podłóg, i ścian działowych. 
Ma też właściwości poprawiające jakość powietrza w domu, poprzez absorbowanie gazów wytworzonych przez urządzenia i produkty gospodarstwa domowego. Jest ognioodporna, odporna na pleśń i wilgoć i insekty.
Zawiera 95%naturalnych włókien co czyni ją jedną z nielicznych naturalnych izolacji dostępnych na rynku. 
Stosowana bez zabezpieczeń takich jak maska, rękawice, specjalne ubrania. 
Może być / jako odpad po montażu/ kompostowana do ziemi. Jest biodegradalna.
I teraz te cyferki, 0,039W/m2 K
Dla grubości 20cm 0,20W/m2 K
Dla grubości 25cm 0,16W/m2 K

----------


## nydar

Czyli to samo co celuloza.A jak cenowo?
Bogusław a twoi przodkowie to nie pochodzą z Biskupina, poszperaj .

----------


## Bogusław_58

Myslisz, że mogę być krewnym króla Popiela ?  :smile:  .

----------


## nydar

:yes: A tak poważnie to zapanuj nad śmietnikiem i resztkami żarcia,ale skoro się przyzwyczaiły ,to ciężko będzie przezwyciężyć ten problem.Stałe dostawy żywności są problemem z inwazją gryzoni i insektów.Rodzaj izolacji nie ma z tym nic wspólnego.W każdej idzie zrobić gniazdko.

----------


## ziuta62

Sprawdzałam tylko w jednym sklepie cenę. 35m2 wełny o grubości 15cm kosztuje na dziś 560 Funtów. Licząc po 5.10 za Funta to 2856 PLN. To jest paleta z 12-toma paczkami.- 81 PLN za m2
Wełna 10cm grubości 496 Funtów za paletę , na której jest 50m2. Czyli 2530 PLN. 50PLN za m2
A jak wychodzi celuloza?
Na kingspan moge podać cenę w UK bo jeszcze nie dzwoniłam do Krakowa. Chyba tam mają siedzibę. 
Cena powala trochę z nóg. No ale widziałam tu zainteresowanie aerożelem. To i kingspan przejdzie. Myślę, że warto wiedzieć co jest na rynku i mieć 100% pewność co i dlaczego się wybrało.

----------


## Bogusław_58

To taki teren.
Blizko wody i roślinności, na ktorej mogą się utrzymać.Ostatnio dzik porył podwórko, gdyż zrezygnowałem z psa, po tym jak w zimie zagryzł 3 sarny. Czasami z okna widzę jelenia ale zdarzają się też łosie. Kiedyś pies zagryzł też bobra niedaleko furtki. Znudziło mi się sprzątać po psie mokrą robotę, za którą mógłbym ponieśc wysoka karę. W ogródku łatwo spotkać gniewosza  a w wiacie na drewno żmiję. Jak idę w lato podwórkiem, to się oglądam  :smile: . Nie bujam, mieszkam w takim miejscu co się "fizjologom nie śniło".

----------


## Arturo72

> Sprawdzałam tylko w jednym sklepie cenę. 35m2 wełny o grubości 15cm kosztuje na dziś 560 Funtów. Licząc po 5.10 za Funta to 2856 PLN. To jest paleta z 12-toma paczkami.- 81 PLN za m2
> Wełna 10cm grubości 496 Funtów za paletę , na której jest 50m2. Czyli 2530 PLN. 50PLN za m2
> A jak wychodzi celuloza?
> Na kingspan moge podać cenę w UK bo jeszcze nie dzwoniłam do Krakowa. Chyba tam mają siedzibę. 
> Cena powala trochę z nóg. No ale widziałam tu zainteresowanie aerożelem. To i kingspan przejdzie. Myślę, że warto wiedzieć co jest na rynku i mieć 100% pewność co i dlaczego się wybrało.


Co Wy z tą wełną i pianką ? Przecież welna to badziew a pianka nie zasadna ekonomicznie o aerożelu nie wspominając.
Czemu nie styro ? Jakies wady ? Bo ja nie widzę  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Celuloza wychodziła (materiał) w cenie styropianu ale aplikacja samodzielna .Zamówiłem materiał w Suwałkach a oni ściągali to dla mnie z Litwy.

----------


## owp

> Sprawdzałam tylko w jednym sklepie cenę. 35m2 wełny o grubości 15cm kosztuje na dziś 560 Funtów. Licząc po 5.10 za Funta to 2856 PLN. To jest paleta z 12-toma paczkami.- 81 PLN za m2
> Wełna 10cm grubości 496 Funtów za paletę , na której jest 50m2. Czyli 2530 PLN. 50PLN za m2


Czyli na dach wyjdzie 130zł/m2 za przeciętne ocieplenie. Jak jesteś bogatym zwariowanym ekologiem, to bierz  :smile:  Choć nawet pianka taniej wyjdzie i cieplej.

----------


## ziuta62

Ja widzę wady. Styropian służy do opakowania sprzętu AGD do sprzedaży itp. Dla mnie to jest badziew. Od wielu lat oglądam wszelkie programy o budowaniu i nie spotkałam się z wykorzystaniem styropianu w budownictwie. Polska styropianem stoi. Nie wiem tylko dlaczego? Bo to taniocha ?
Spróbowałam dostosowac się do twojego poziomu.

----------


## ziuta62

Żeby było śmieszniej wełna między krokwie 10 cm , a na to kooltherm karton gips.
W temacie jest o ociepleniu zrobionym dobrze, a nie tanio. Ale jeśli się da dobrze i tanio to dlaczego nie?

----------


## herakles

> Ja widzę wady. Styropian służy do opakowania sprzętu AGD do sprzedaży itp. Dla mnie to jest badziew. Od wielu lat oglądam wszelkie programy o budowaniu i nie spotkałam się z wykorzystaniem styropianu w budownictwie. Polska styropianem stoi. Nie wiem tylko dlaczego? Bo to taniocha ?
> Spróbowałam dostosowac się do twojego poziomu.


Że tak spytam, na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że styropian to badziew? Z czy aby z programów, gdzie próbują firmy budowlane sprzedać jak najdroższą technologię? Fajnie. w takim programie widziałem kiedyś dom ze styropianu (ale takiego drogiego że hej) pewnie ten styropian był wtedy jakiś lepszy prawda?

Polecam wrócić się do fizyki ze szkoły średniej, a potem krótkie studia właściwości fizycznych i mechanicznych materiałów budowlanych.

----------


## ziuta62

Chyba nie sądzisz, że nigdzie poza Polską nikt nie studiował tych zagadnień. Jesteśmy jednymi z nielicznych /blok wschodni/ obłożeni styropianem. Tylko dlatego, że jest tani i prosty tak w produkcji jak i sprzedaży. Co jest zrozumiałe. Materiały, o których ja piszę nie stanowią poza Polską wydatku o jakim myślisz. Podziel to przez 4 lub 5 i taka jest wartość tych materiałów.na świecie. To, że zarabamy w Polsce 5 razy mniej niz w UK, nie oznacza, że te materiały sa nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie. Są lepsze i  nikt ich nie próbuje zamieniać na styropian. 
Nie wiem odkąd jesteś z Muratorem, ale kiedyś to co dzisiaj się robi było wymysłem i zbędnym wydatkiem. Było 5cm styropianu, a za głupka mozna było ujść kładąc 20cm styropianu. Nie jestem pierwszą osobą w Polsce mającą zamiar kupić kingspana. I nie ostatnią. Dzisiaj ty patrzysz na mnie tak jak patrzono kiedyś na tych kupujących 20cm styropianu. Ja tam jednak wolę lepszy jakościowo kingspan i  parę cm cieńszy.  
Nie muszę studiować fizyki.  Myślisz , że wszyscy, którzy zakupili styropian studiowali fizykę? To bardzo wąskie horyzonty mamy na naszych uczelniach. 
Po prostu podziel cenę przez 4, a nawet 5 i skończy się twój problem .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Arturo72

> Polska styropianem stoi. Nie wiem tylko dlaczego? Bo to taniocha ?
> Spróbowałam dostosowac się do twojego poziomu.


Do mojego ? Chyba nie  :wink: 
Ociepliłem styropianem strop gr.30cm,w porównaniu do wełny wyszedł* drożej* o ok.1500zł  :smile: 
Zwariowałem ??



> W temacie jest o ociepleniu zrobionym dobrze, a nie tanio. Ale jeśli się da dobrze i tanio to dlaczego nie?


Widzisz jak nic nie wiesz  :wink:  
Styro jest *droższy* niż wełna  :smile: 
Oczywiście dlatego,że jest pewniejszy niż badziew wełniany  :wink: 
Natomiast pianka jest ok,nie badziew ale nie zasadna ekonomicznie.
Tyle do wyciągniecia wniosków  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

A ja ocieplę 14 cm kingspana i bedę miała ten sam wynik co ty przy 30cm styropianie. Dlaczego? Bo kingspan jest droższy i lepszy niz styropianowy badziew. Jeszcze napisz ,że wszyscy ci zazdroszczą i będzie po dyskusji. 
Pozdrawiam .

----------


## Arturo72

> Chyba nie sądzisz, że nigdzie poza Polską nikt nie studiował tych zagadnień. Jesteśmy jednymi z nielicznych /blok wschodni/ obłożeni styropianem. Tylko dlatego, że jest tani i prosty tak w produkcji jak i sprzedaży. Co jest zrozumiałe. Materiały, o których ja piszę nie stanowią poza Polską wydatku o jakim myślisz. Podziel to przez 4 lub 5 i taka jest wartość tych materiałów.na świecie. To, że zarabamy w Polsce 5 razy mniej niz w UK, nie oznacza, że te materiały sa nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie. Są lepsze i nikt ich nie próbuje zamieniać na styropian. 
> Nie wiem odkąd jesteś z Muratorem, ale kiedyś to co dzisiaj się robi było wymysłem i zbędnym wydatkiem. Było 5cm styropianu, a za głupka mozna było ujść kładąc 20cm styropianu. Nie jestem pierwszą osobą w Polsce mającą zamiar kupić kingspana. I nie ostatnią. Dzisiaj ty patrzysz na mnie tak jak patrzono kiedyś na tych kupujących 20cm styropianu. Ja tam jednak wolę lepszy jakościowo kingspan i parę cm cieńszy. 
> Nie muszę studiować fizyki. Myślisz , że wszyscy, którzy zakupili styropian studiowali fizykę? To bardzo wąskie horyzonty mamy na naszych uczelniach. 
> Po prostu podziel cenę przez 4, a nawet 5 i skończy się twój problem .
> Pozdrawiam.


Masz jakieś fałszywe dane albo z dziwnego źródła,stryropian z lambdą 0,038 jest tańszy w zakupie niż wełna z lambdą 0,040.
Co do Kingspana,uzasadniony ekonomicznie jest jedynie gdy ktoś zrobił babola we własnym projekcie i jest ograniczony co do grubosci ocieplenia i *musi dać* minimalną grubość.Jeśli jest wszystko przemyślane,Kimgspan nie jest w żadnej mierze uzasadniony ekonomicznie.

----------


## Arturo72

> A ja ocieplę 14 cm kingspana i bedę miała ten sam wynik co ty przy 30cm styropianie. Dlaczego? Bo kingspan jest droższy i lepszy niz styropianowy badziew. Jeszcze napisz ,że wszyscy ci zazdroszczą i będzie po dyskusji. 
> Pozdrawiam .


Odpowiedź mój post powyżej  :smile: 
Jak ktoś robi babole przy projekcie to niech cierpii  :wink: 
Kingpan jest lepszy ? Pod jakim względem ?

----------


## herakles

Nie piszę o studiowaniu fizyki, tylko o SZKOLE ŚREDNIEJ. Co do wąskich horyzontów, to faktycznie marketing i zarządzanie ich nie poszerza. Czy ty kiedyś widziałaś domy w UK, my piszemy o ociepleniach robionych dobrze a nie jak najdrożej, w UK nie robią dobrych ociepleń, tam dom ma mieć cegiełki, kolumienki i inne pierdoły a nie być super ocieplony. Podziel sobie cenę energii przez 5!

No i piszesz, że inne materiały są lepsze, w czym pytam?! W drenowaniu kieszeni może tak. No w czym?

----------


## ziuta62

Nie wiem co to są babole w projekcie,. Mam projekt indywidualny dom stoi minimum 6m od granicy i nie wiem co jeszcze sobie wymyślisz zeby wyszło na twoje. Gdybyś nie miał domu zbyt blisko granicy to dałbys 50 cm styropianu?  O to ci chodzi? 
Kingspan jest lepszy pod kazdym względem. A ten, który cię zainteresuje jest najważniejszy. Podziel cenę przez 5 i będziesz widział ekonomiczne uzasadnienie. Poczujesz się tez lepiej bo wyjdzie, że twoje ocieplenie jest droższe niż moje. I już ci zazdroszczę, że było cię stać na styropian, a mnie nie.
Trudno. Będę z tym musiała jakos żyć. Ale nie tylko ociepleniem dom stoi? Może wynajdę jakieś inne badziewiaste rozwiązanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wiem co to są babole w projekcie,. Mam projekt indywidualny dom stoi minimum 6m od granicy i nie wiem co jeszcze sobie wymyślisz zeby wyszło na twoje. Gdybyś nie miał domu zbyt blisko granicy to dałbys 50 cm styropianu? O to ci chodzi? 
> Kingspan jest lepszy pod kazdym względem. A ten, który cię zainteresuje jest najważniejszy. Podziel cenę przez 5 i będziesz widział ekonomiczne uzasadnienie. Poczujesz się tez lepiej bo wyjdzie, że twoje ocieplenie jest droższe niż moje. I już ci zazdroszczę, że było cię stać na styropian, a mnie nie.
> Trudno. Będę z tym musiała jakos żyć. Ale nie tylko ociepleniem dom stoi? Może wynajdę jakieś inne badziewiaste rozwiązanie.


No to czekam na konkretne uzasanienie sensowności Kingspana  :smile: 
Moja ściana jest gr.38cm (sil.18cm+st.20cm z lambdą 0,031).
Sciana przy tej grubości ma U=0,13 W/m2K.
Cena m2 tej ściany to 36zł za mury+37,8zł za ocieplenie=73zł/m2 za U=0,13.
Czekam na Twoje wyliczenie przy Kingspanie ,który jest_ "lepszy pod każdym wzgledem"_ :smile: 

P.S.
Zważ na swoje pobory emerytury za kilka lat  :wink:

----------


## herakles

:Confused:

----------


## rafał2011

Macie problem to sobie poczytajcie:
http://www.kingspan.pl/
i wyliczajcie.

----------


## Arturo72

> 


No cóż...zdarzają się ludzie pokroju J.Kaczyńskiego  :wink: 



> Macie problem to sobie poczytajcie:
> http://www.kingspan.pl/
> i wyliczajcie.


Ja nie mam problemu,przerabiałem Kingspan i stwierdzam,że jest za drogi,że jest nie zasadny ekonomicznie  :smile: 
Ale ja do emerytury mam z 15 lat(17 po zmianach),dla tych co mają mniej być może się opłaca  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Ja stwierdzam że styropian NIE nadaję się na poddasze/sufit !

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja stwierdzam że styropian NIE nadaję się na poddasze/sufit !


A z czemu tak twierdzisz ?
Masz jakieś konkrety opócz swojego marketingu ?

----------


## rafał2011

żaden marketing, po prostu jakby się nadawał to wszyscy by go od dawna dawna używali, 

... rozmawiałem z człowiekiem który rozbierał budynek ze styropianem na poddaszu i stwierdził że między styropianem a krokwią był luzik, wychodzi na to że coś się tam skurczyło.
Trochę nie chciało mi się wierzyć w to co mówi, bo sam myślałem że tam nic się nie skurczy tylko zakisi, dlatego też uważam że styropian nie nadaje się na poddasze.

----------


## Arturo72

> żaden marketing, po prostu jakby się nadawał to wszyscy by go od dawna dawna używali, 
> 
> ... rozmawiałem z człowiekiem który rozbierał budynek ze styropianem na poddaszu i stwierdził że między styropianem a krokwią był luzik, wychodzi na to że coś się tam skurczyło.
> Trochę nie chciało mi się wierzyć w to co mówi, bo sam myślałem że tam nic się nie skurczy tylko zakisi, dlatego też uważam że styropian nie nadaje się na poddasze.


I znowu marketing...dla emerytów(przyszłych ? )  :wink: 
"_Nie ze mną te numery Bruner_" ale z emerytami(przyszłymi) jak widać jak najbardziej  :wink: 

Pytanie,co się skurczy w zdjęciu poniżej ?

I jak te skurczenie będzie miało wpływ na U przegrody.
Mam nadzieję,że piszący tutaj o Kingspanie są widzący i myślący  :smile: 
Dla ułatwienia w myśleniu,na w/w zdjęciu są dwie warstwy...do skurczu  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Powiedz  jaki marketing?


Poprawię swojego posta wyżej : *myślę że tam nic się nie skurczy tylko zakisi, dlatego też uważam że styropian nie nadaje się na poddasze*


...żeby nie było że którejś pięknej zimy za około 30lat, przy obfitych opadach białego puchu obudzisz się z więźbą na łóżku.

----------


## rafał2011

> Kolego pleciesz bzdury podobnie jak chorągiewka.
> Przyszłych emerytów z WG możesz naciągać na PW swoim marketingiem na magiczną piankę ale każdy Twój post na ogólnym forum będzie negowany z racji bzdurnego tłumaczenia.
> Na pewno przeze mnie,bo nie lubię naciągania klientów,podobych do mnie inwestorów.
> 
> P.S.
> Zakisić to możesz siebie sam we własnym słoiku bzdurnego marketingu...


odpowiedz na jedna pytanie gdzie jest ten marketing o którym ja według Ciebie pisze?

----------


## Arturo72

> odpowiedz na jedna pytanie gdzie jest ten marketing o którym ja według Ciebie pisze?


Co się skurczy i czemu ? Co się zakisi i czemu ?
Moje zdjęcie z zadanym pytaniem.
Ja Ci odpowiem czemu bzdury opowiadasz...

----------


## rafał2011

> Co się skurczy i czemu ? Co się zakisi i czemu ?
> Ja Ci odpowiem czemu bzdury opowiadasz...


Ponieważ mostek termiczny będzie w krokwi ,dlatego się zakisi, więźba się po czasie osłabi.

Gdzie ten marketing? to ta strona którą wrzuciłem?

----------


## Arturo72

> *Ponieważ mostek termiczny będzie w krokwi ,dlatego się zakisi, więźba się po czasie osłabi.*
> 
> Gdzie ten marketing? to ta strona którą wrzuciłem?


Marketing masz w wytłuszczonym fragmencie zdania  :wink: 
Wg mnie jest to bzdura do kwadratu.
Ja to widzę,emeryci(przyszli)nie całkiem(był zamach ? )
Dla przyszłych emerytów(za 9 lat) przedstaw cenowo jak wygląda U przegrody.
Ja przedstawiłem u siebie.

----------


## rafał2011

Marketing to nie jest wypowiadanie swojego zdania.
Widać nie ogarniasz, zabierz ze sobą tych emerytów,ja ich nie potrzebuje.

Według mnie taka jest różnica w odparowaniu wilgoci z drewna na poddaszu w którym występuje mostek termiczny:


Teraz to marketing!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pakowanie ociepleń między krokwie się nie sprawdza ze względu na ewentualne szczeliny lub brak odparowania. Nawet jeśli poradzimy sobie ze szczelnością to pozostaje odparowanie. Być moze sa wskazówki jak to zrobic dobrze, ale najcześciej słyszałem opinię że najlepiej budować dodatkowy stelaż pod ocieplenie dachu.

A co sądzicie i trocinach z wapnem i jak się mają do styropianu pod względem skuteczności ?

----------


## firewall

Poczytałem i.. :
- cena kingspana zabija ( choć fajny materiał - w UK uzasadniony ekonomicznie, u nas nie),
- styro szary na zdjęciach - OK, nadaje się bo dzięki v-nacięciom jest bardziej elastyczny,
- styro biały  na zdjęciach nie jest OK, zbyt sztywny.
Generalnie styro i ładowanie pomiędzy krokwie to nie najlepszy pomysł. Gdyby krokwie były strugane i idealnie proste i idealnie dokładnie zabudowane to OK.Wtedy to z szarym może być. Gdy wersja z białym to tej wersji już nic nie pomoże. 
Zmniejszanie się styropianu występuje tylko gdy jest świeży. Dlatego powinien być sezonowany. A jaka jest praktyka firm? Wystarczy popatrzeć jaką mają dzienną produkcję, a jaką powierzchnię magazynowania dla bloków styro przed pocięciem. Wynik zwykle jest jeden - przyjeżdża do nas świeżynka.
U Arturo jest trochę inaczej, on daje do stropu i dodatkowo, z tego co pamiętam, wychodzi mu ciągła  środkowa warstwa niczym nie rozdzielona.

----------


## owp

> Nie wiem co to są babole w projekcie,. Mam projekt indywidualny dom stoi minimum 6m od granicy i nie wiem co jeszcze sobie wymyślisz zeby wyszło na twoje. Gdybyś nie miał domu zbyt blisko granicy to dałbys 50 cm styropianu?  O to ci chodzi? 
> Kingspan jest lepszy pod kazdym względem. A ten, który cię zainteresuje jest najważniejszy. Podziel cenę przez 5 i będziesz widział ekonomiczne uzasadnienie.


Hej, nie ma się co denerwować, jeśli jesteś przekonana do kingspana, to kupuj. Na forum większość ludzi szuka rozwiązań dobrych i tanich - bardzo często budujemy na kredyt, więc ogląda się każdą wydaną złotówkę. Jeśli masz większy luz finansowy, to bierz płyty, nikt tu nie napisał, że są złe, każdy wydaje na co lubi  :smile:  
Nie wiem, gdzie na zachodzie się stosuje styropian, pewnie tam gdzie są popularne 'kanadyjczyki' to faktycznie rzadko, na wschodzie mamy inne warunki niż na zachodzie, czy południu europy.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ropu-trocinami
> szału nie ma


Dzięki za info.
Wychodzi, że szał jest przy 50 cm.Tak też dałem na czuja w pasie dachu przy ścianach zewnętrznych.Moje trociny są z różnych grubości przez co się nie pylą i wytrzymują układanie pod kątem w górę.

----------


## Karlsen

> żaden marketing, po prostu jakby się nadawał to wszyscy by go od dawna dawna używali, 
> 
> ... rozmawiałem z człowiekiem który rozbierał budynek ze styropianem na poddaszu i stwierdził że między styropianem a krokwią był luzik, wychodzi na to że coś się tam skurczyło.
> Trochę nie chciało mi się wierzyć w to co mówi, bo sam myślałem że tam nic się nie skurczy tylko zakisi, dlatego też uważam że styropian nie nadaje się na poddasze.


"Luzik" pomiędzy styropianem a krokwią spowodowany był zastosowaniem niesezonowanego materiału na więźbę dachową. Murłata 14x14cm po 2 latach (oddaniu wilgoci) może mieć nawet 12,5x12,5cm.

----------


## mat3006

> No o piance pogadać można, a aplikację chętni i tak muszą do wiosny odłożyć


Teza o konieczności odkładania do wiosny mocno dyskusyjna  :smile:  Nie mogę się wypowiadać "w imieniu" wszystkich pianek ale wiodące można aplikować w temperaturach ujemnych.
BTW: Zauważyłem daleko idące podobieństwo podpisu Kolegi do pewnej mojej wypowiedzi  :wink: 
 To zaszczyt , bez względu na intencje, bycia cytowanym w ten sposób w Szacownym gronie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Myślę,że myszy ,kuny i szczury to przereklamowane zagrożenie.Dom mam praktycznie w lesie ,kilkanaście domów na leśnej wycince.Kilka sosen na działce zostało.Nie miałem nigdy problemów z gryzoniami.Przestrzegałem jednej zasady od początku budowy.Zero resztek jedzenia w trakcie budowy.Nie wolno wyrzucać żadnych resztek jedzenia nawet na kompostownik.Śmietnik szczelny,zakryty.Uchylona pokrywa to błąd.Nasi bracia mniejsi kuszeni są żarciem a nie izolacją naszych domów.Nie ma żarcia,nie ma gryzoni.Styropian czy wełna jest jedynie miejscem na gniazdo,w pobliżu potencjalnego żarcia.
> ps.budowlańcy dziwnie się patrzyli jak kazałem zbierać nawet ogryzki po jabłkach.


 Bardzo celne uwagi. Otóż kuny, gdyby istniały, faktycznie, interesowały by się naszymi dachami i poddaszami dla potrzeb "lęgowych". Baczne pilnowanie aby nie występowały w okolicy źródła pożywienia jest słuszne tylko jak do tego samego przekonać, wręcz zmusić, kilkunastu sąsiadów ? LEGENDARNA kuna domowa, gdyby istniała, pokonywałaby w ciągu jednej nocy nawet 6 km. Źródło pożywienia nie musi być na naszej działce. Jak na nieistniejące stworzenie ma całkiem realną *LEGENDĘ* . Dowcipnym prześmiewcom, z serca nie życzę, aby doświadczyli na swoim portfelu zainteresowania tych "sympatycznych łobuziaków  :tongue: " . To w sumie niemożliwe bo przecież ich nie ma  :wink: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bogusław_58

Dokładnie Mat jak piszesz.
O kunach już nie wspominalem, bo jak ktoś nie widział myszy, to kuny nawet sobie nie wyobrazi.

----------


## Poza

Widziałam kunę na strychu w domu rodziców. Tylko nie wiem co tam robiła, bo oni wogóle nie mają ocieplonego dachu...

Ani pianki, ani wełny, owiec też nie hodowali. Szczęśliwi z nich ludzie. Ocieplili sobie strop. 
Niniejszym stwierdzam, po przeczytaniu kilkudziesięciu ostatnich stron watku, iż najlepiej i przy okazji najtaniej  :tongue:  jest nie ocieplać dachu.

Zdjęcie powyżej oddaje wszystko.

----------


## nydar

Panowie zaczynają powoli absurdalne rzeczy opowiadać.To,że są gryzonie nie oznacza,że nie mam ocieplić chałupy.Może warto pomyśleć,co zrobić aby do niej nie wlazły.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Myszy ściagają do budynków w czasie pierwszych przymrozków, a kuny najchętniej jak spadnie śnieg.
W okolicy, gdzie nie ma pól uprawnych lub innej roślinności, która może być bazą pokarmową dla nich, to ich nie ma, no i nie ma wtedy kuny, ponieważ myszy są podstawą ich wyżywienia. 
Wspominałem, że pracowałem u winiarza w Niemczech. Na polach winogronowych jest tak dużo myszy ze względu na duże ilości pestek z winogron, że w ich poblizu mieszkają nawet lisy. Na zimę myszy ściagają do nowoczesnych domow winiarzy i zaczyna się zabawa w polowanie  :smile:  .

----------


## mat3006

> Panowie zaczynają powoli absurdalne rzeczy opowiadać.To,że są gryzonie nie oznacza,że nie mam ocieplić chałupy.Może warto pomyśleć,co zrobić aby do niej nie wlazły.


I to jest świetne postawienie sprawy ! Wcale jeszcze nie dotknęliśmy absurdu. Absurdem, z pewnością, jest twierdzenie, że jeżeli mnie osobiście nie dotknął problem zniszczeń przez kuny to takiego problemu nie ma.
Wracając do meritum, moim zdaniem, są dwie drogi:
1. Jeżeli nie przyjmujemy do głowy innej izolacji niż wełna mineralna lub szklana, to powinniśmy zabezpieczyć z WYJĄTKOWĄ pieczołowitością wszelkie możliwe miejsca penetracji gryzoni czy kun ( które nie są gryzoniami  :smile:  ) . Należy pamiętać, że byle jakie zabezpieczenie może być niewystarczjące.
2. Zastosowanie innych technologii, która nie będą interesujące dla kun t.j : pianka p.u. , styropian itp. Kuny "gustują" w izolacjach wełnistych ponieważ mogą z łatwością tworzyć w nich swoje "gniazda", używają kłaków z wełny do czyszczenia futra, poza tym, zdewastowanie membrany dachowej uwalnia strumień ciepła dzięki któremu mają pod dachem, komfortowe warunki nawet w zimie. Pianka jest niewrażliwa w tym sensie bo nawet uszkodzenie miejscowe nie spowoduje takiej ucieczki uwolnionego ciepła.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## herakles

Znam świetne zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami. To tłuczone szkło. Jeśli się gdzieś przegryzują to należy w wiaderku kamieniem potłuc butelek parę. Następnie wymieszać z tym czymś czym chcemy zalepić dziurę. Uwaga żeby się nie pokaleczyć.

----------


## mat3006

> Znam świetne zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami. To tłuczone szkło. Jeśli się gdzieś przegryzują to należy w wiaderku kamieniem potłuc butelek parę. Następnie wymieszać z tym czymś czym chcemy zalepić dziurę. Uwaga żeby się nie pokaleczyć.


Hehee, przyznaję, że kiedyś też to zastosowałem ze świetnym skutkiem przeciwko szczurowi który regularnie podkopywał się i przegryzał przez wylewkę w piwnicy. Akurat w rejonie dachu, bardziej chodzi o to żeby zamknąć nie zamykając  :smile:  Wełna WYMAGA BEZWZGLĘDNIE wentylowania przestrzeni pod pokryciem i nie mozemy jej tego pozbawić. Zatem do zastosowania mogą być tylko siatki stalowe... albo trzeba zrobić wełence wentylację wymuszoną  :Confused:  :roll eyes:  :wink:

----------


## autorus

znajomy miał problemy z kunami , i to wcale nie było fajne. Długo by gadać. W ostateczności zakupił system odstraszania dźwiękami.I na razie ponoć mam problem pod kontrolą.

----------


## adam_mk

Kolejna "Kuna - horror story"?
 :Lol: 
Opowieści na ten temat jest dość sporo na tym (i nie tylko!) forum...
Można wytrawnym tropicielem zostać, jak nas trafi taka wizyta....
 :Lol: 
(z racji zawodowych czasem zajmuję się wypłaszaniem takich stworzeń z różnych miejsc, z różnym skutkiem...)
Najlepiej jest tak budować - aby budować DLA SIEBIE (a nie dla kun czy myszek).
Wełna (dla mnie - wata) temu nie sprzyja....

Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam mam takie pytanie. Firma wykonała  ocieplenie poddasza uzytkowego. Dach dwuspadowy , strop na jętkach.
Zaczynając od strony zewnetrznej wyglada to tak:
Blachodachówka , folia paropszepuszczalna, wełna 15 miedzy krokwie,  10 w poprzek krokwi, folia paraizolacyjna, płyty g-k.
Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem, gdyż ociepliłem też dach nad stropem wełna 15 miedzy krokwie.
 I tu moje pytanie czy dawać na ta wełnę folie paraizolacyjną czy nie. w przyszłym roku obije wszystko płytami osb. 
Zauważyłem  również  że na foli paroprzepuszcalne powyżej strychu są w niektórych miejscach widoczne kropelki wody. czy może dlatego, że
ociepliłem tam wełna?  
Co moze być przyczyna. Pozdrawiam 
P.s. Pisze z konta zony i dlatego forma męska.

----------


## kaaroo

może ktoś też mi pomoże,
Ja mam dom parterowy w konstrukcji drewnianej (jedna ściana zewnętrzna została kilka lat temu "wymieniona" na murowaną). Teraz zaczynamy adaptację poddasza.
Na dachu jest pełne deskowanie+papa+blachodachówka.
Na skosach zdecydowaliśmy się na ocieplenie z wełny 15+10, ale na ścianki kolankowe fachowiec nam ułożył tylko jedną warstwę 15 cm i twierdzi, że to wystarczy (na to pójdzie tylko płyta gk, a od zewnątrz, od strony tej pustej przestrzeni chce dać membranę dachową dla izolacji wełny).
Zaznaczam, że dach będzie ocieplony tylko do ścianki kolankowej, czyli za ścianką ma zostać pusta przestrzeń - dach dochodzi do podłogi, nie ma tam dodatkowej ściany. Czy w takim przypadku 15 cm wełny (współczynnik 0,39) to nie za mało?
Inny fachowiec nam radził, żeby te ścianki od zewnątrz obić też płytami i do nich kręcić styropian.

----------


## rafał2011

Za mało. Powinno być tyle co na skosach, za ścianką na podłodze też taka sama grubość.

----------


## [email protected]

> Blachodachowka, a jak zrealizowana jest wentylacja połaci?
> Na strychu wykroplenia za folia? Grad na strychu niższy niż na zewnątrz ale.... co z połacia i jak wentylujesz strych?


]

Sorry nie napisałem że na foli paroprzepuszczalnej są kontrłaty a pozniej łatyi na tym blachodachówka. W ten sposób wentylowana jest połać. Na strychu są wykroplenia na foli od strony wełny mineralnej. nie wiem czy zakładać paroizolacje za wełna na strychu skoro jest na stropie?  Co to jest grad bo nie wiem za bardzo.

----------


## [email protected]

Mam zadaszenie wylotu. Na kalenicy sa gasiory a pod nimi specjalna uszczelka która ma zapewnić wentylację i przepływ powietrza. Czy trzeba dołożyć kominki? Nie wiem czy woda jest w części mieszkalnej bo jej nie widać a mam już założone płyty g-k i nie mam jak sprawdzić. 
A odnośnie foli paraizolacyjnej to zalozyc na strychu na welne czy nie? 
P.s. Woda pojawia się głównie po północnej stronie dachu.

----------


## Dzieci`

Witam mam pytanie planuje ocieplić poddasze. Chcę dać 15 cm wełny między krokwie i 15 w poprzek. Tylko nie wiem jak przykęcić profile. Wieszaki czy grzybki do będzie lepsze i prostsze w montażu.

----------


## rafał2011

> Witam mam pytanie planuje ocieplić poddasze. Chcę dać 15 cm wełny między krokwie i 15 w poprzek. Tylko nie wiem jak przykęcić profile. Wieszaki czy grzybki do będzie lepsze i prostsze w montażu.



zajrzyj tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ytania/page343

----------


## mat3006

> Witam mam pytanie planuje ocieplić poddasze. Chcę dać 15 cm wełny między krokwie i 15 w poprzek. Tylko nie wiem jak przykęcić profile. Wieszaki czy grzybki do będzie lepsze i prostsze w montażu.


Proszę rozważyć zastosowanie pianki natryskowej otwartokomorowej. Większość z problemów wymienionych we wcześniejszych wpisach nie wystąpi. Jeżeli buduje się wedle ceny to trzeba się liczyć z kłopotami wcześniej czy później. Jeżeli ma być trwale i naprawdę skuteczne to nie da się tego zrobić z wełenki hipermarketowej.
Zapewne zaraz podniesie się rumor zwolenników "swetrów wełnianych" i "kondonkowania" foliowego. Mam zatem gotowy problem do rozważenia:
*Jak układ warstw niezbędny dla wełny i ogrzewania w okresie zimy będzie działał w modelu fizycznym w lecie, podczas pracy, coraz powszechniejszej, klimatyzacji i dlaczego* ( jest tak do d....  :yes:  )? 
Bo jak fajnie się zawilgoca w zimie wskutek zjawiska pętli konwekcyjnej to większość chyba wie, nie ?
Proszę o argumenty oparte o wiedzę i ewentualne doświadczenie a nie na zasadzie: zbudowałem 3-5 lat temu i jest SUPER.

----------


## rafał2011

Co masz do sweterków?  dobry sweter nie jest zły :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Ale polar lepszy ( lżejszy, cieplejszy i mniej ,,gryzie '' -- no ale nie jest naturalny  :oops:  ).

----------


## rafał2011

> *Ale polar lepszy* ( lżejszy, cieplejszy i mniej ,,gryzie '' -- no ale nie jest naturalny  ).


powiedz tak góralowi :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> Ale polar lepszy ( lżejszy, cieplejszy i mniej ,,gryzie '' -- no ale nie jest naturalny  ).


Analogia nadzwyczaj trafiona. Dodałbym że w tym przypadku mamy polar z windstoperem. A te sweterki niby z naturalnej wełny to , panocku, sama wiskoza  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Pytanie jest wyboldowane ale Koledze mogę przypomnieć:
*Jak układ warstw niezbędny dla wełny i ogrzewania w okresie zimy  będzie działał w modelu fizycznym w lecie, podczas pracy, coraz  powszechniejszej, klimatyzacji i dlaczego* ( jest tak do d....  )?
Prosiłem o argumenty bądź szkic schematu modelu fizycznego w sytuacji gdy mamy do czynienia z odwróceniem układu temperaturowego w stosunku do zimy. Kiedy włączenie klimatyzacji jeszcze powiększa gradient. Resztę wypowiedzi Kolegi trudno traktować poważnie bo obnaża podstawowe braki w wiedzy. Polecam łatwo dostępną w sieci lekturę a nie wyłącznie ulotki Rockwoola. Wystarczy nawet Wikipedia, To ciekawe dlaczego producenci izolacji włoknistych nic nie wspominają o tym zjawisku...? Pewnie go nie ma...?  :smile: 
Paroizolacja, całkowicie pomijąc jej rzeczywistą a nie wyobrażoną szczelność nie ma tu nic do rzeczy ! No... może nie do końca... ma do rzeczy w lecie ale tu zapraszam Kolegę do znalezienia wspólnego odpowiedzi. 
P.S. Proszę o ograniczenie wyrazeń trącających o inwektywy. Merytoryczna dyskusja może nam wszystkim więcej dać niż "jazda". Być może Kolega mnie przekona do swojej wizji  :smile:  Miłego dnia

----------


## firewall

> powiedz tak góralowi


I co? Każdy nosi, bo praktyczne, a wełniane gówno z watą jest dla ceprów.

----------


## mat3006

Dziękuję, że zaczynamy rozmawiać nieco inaczej... Co do konwekcji... muszę tu po prostu wkleić link
Cytat : 
*Prąd konwekcyjny*
Każda konwekcja wynika z istnienia prądu konwekcyjnego. W konwekcji naturalnej prąd ten powodowany różnicą gęstości pomiędzy obszarami o różnej temperaturze w płynie. W stanie stacjonarnym prądy konwekcyjne tworzą zamknięte pętle - komórki konwekcyjne.  Komórka konwekcyjna, w danych warunkach (różnicy temperatur, lepkości  płynu) ma pewne minimalne rozmiary. Jeżeli objętość, w której znajduje  się płyn, jest mniejsza od minimalnego rozmiaru komórki konwekcyjnej,  wówczas prąd konwekcyjny nie powstaje i zjawisko konwekcji nie zachodzi.  Efekt ten ma kluczowe znaczenie w konstruowaniu materiałów  izolacyjnych, w których występują przestrzenie wypełnione powietrzem.

Od siebie:
Zjawisko konwekcji nie jest zjawiskiem wyłacznie w skali makro. To o którym chciałem podyskutować dotyczy przestrzeni zawartej w warstwie termoizolacji. Kolega użył sformułowania, że w jego przypadku konwekcja spada do zera. Są tylko dwie możliwe sytuacje kiedy konwekcja zaniknie lub stanie się pomijalnie mała. 
Pierwsza: tzw. gradient czyli różnica cisnień ( wskutek określonych temperatur ) jest bliska lub równa zero
Druga: rozmiar zamkniętych przestrzeni tzw. komórek konwekcyjnych w kierunku gradientu ( mam nadzieję, że jestem dobrze zrozumiany ) jest na tyle mała, że zjawisko konwekcji nie zajdzie ( odwołuję się tutaj do cytatu powyżej ),
Przyjmując za sprawdzoną tezę kolegi , że u niego konwekcja ustaje automatycznie, mam rozumieć , że różnica temperatur w upalny dzień między spodnią częścią pokrycia dachowego a wnętrzem ( 26 C ) *wynosi 0 C ?!* Albo , że grubość szczelnie odseparowanych przestrzeni ( komórek konwekcyjnych ) jest mniejsza niż ... no to jest ciekawe. Dla pustki powietrznej można przyjąć że ponad 4 cm ( z wykresu można nawet przyjąć że to się zaczyna już od 2 cm) nie ma znaczenia. Moim zdaniem znacznie bardziej ważne jest w przypadku producentów izolacji włóknistych podawanie jaki opór powietrzny ( dla swobodnej konwekcji ) daje ich izolacja aby można było określić co jaką grubość wełny należałoby stosować membrany pośrednie ?! Pisanie ogólnie o wełnie jest również obarczone dużą nieścisłością. Ja , "stojąc na gruncie" pianki o.k. mam ułatwione zadanie. Większość parametrów różnych producentów nie jest tak dramatycznie rozbieżna  jak ma to miejsce w przypadku wełny.
Gwoli wyjaśnienia : 
Kwestia które mnie nurtuje dotyczy nie tyle przepływów strumienia ciepła co wystąpienia związanego z nim zjawiska konwekcji wewnątrz przegrody i dodatkowego a zarazem bardzo niepożądanego skutku w postaci zawilgocenia. Zawilgocenia które bezpośrednie przekłada się na spadek skuteczności termoizolacyjnej przegrody ( no i kilku innych dolegliwych efektów )

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> odpowiem ci trochę inaczej niż się tego spodziewasz, wybudowałem sobie domek energo-oszcędny, jest tak dobrze ocieplony że nie ma potrzeby go klimatyzować, w największe upały mam w środku +26
> 
> a co do twojego modelu, jeśli w domku w lecie jest chłodno a na zewnątrz ciepło to automatem konwekcja znika do zera


Jeżeli wewnątrz jest chłodniej niż na zewnątrz to oznacza nic innego jak to że kierunek strumienia ciepła i związanej z nim konwekcji ulega odwróceniu. No to chyba membrany powinny się zamienić miejscami ? Zatem izolacja paroszczelna powinna spełniać funkcję membrany paroprzepuszczalnej , czyż nie ?  :smile:   No bo jeżeli zablokuje ( a zablokuje ) to pewnie dojdzie do wystąpienia kondensatu na paroizolacji od góry, czyż nie ?  :bash:  
I tak dochodzimy do kolejnego absurdu wynikającego z izolacji wełniastych ... 
NIE WŁĄCZAĆ KLIMY NA STRYCHU W LECIE !!!  :sad:  :big lol:  Najlepiej dla  wełny będzie jeżeli temperatura wewnątrz będzia taka sama jak pod pokryciem dachowym.  :sick:  "to automatem konwekcja znika do zera" ... c.b.d.o.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

> I co? Każdy nosi, bo praktyczne, a wełniane gówno z watą jest dla ceprów.


Ja...co.
Co Ty góral jesteś?
Czy cepr bez sweterka?

----------


## Bogusław_58

> Jeżeli wewnątrz jest chłodniej niż na zewnątrz to oznacza nic innego jak to że kierunek strumienia ciepła i związanej z nim konwekcji ulega odwróceniu. No to chyba membrany powinny się zamienić miejscami ? ...


Ciepło owszem zmieni kierunek, ale para podążać będzie w kierunku Słońca  :smile:  (na zewnątrz), więc nie trzeba membrany przekładać :smile:  . Ważne, by potrafiła tę ewentualną wilgoć wypuszczać.

----------


## nydar

Nie do końca tak.Para będzie przechodziła w miejsce ,gdzie gzie będzie mniejsze jej ciśnienie .A przy chłodniejszym dachu wewnątrz to ciśnienie będzie niższe od wewnątrz przegrody.W upalny ,parny dzień,wystarczy kilkustopniowa różnica między wnętrzem domu a na zewnątrz i zaczyna się kondensacja.Wilgoć nie zawsze do słoneczka się kieruje.

----------


## mat3006

> nie ma takiej możliwości, konwekcja to ruch cieplejszego lżejszego powietrza do góry, absolutnie nie ma możliwości żeby ciepłe lekkie powietrze o temperaturze +35 sfrunęło sobie i wymieszało się z zalegającym nisko zimnym +20
> 
> polecam sprawdzić sobie hasło inwersja temperatur, albo przeprowadzić w domu mały eksperyment, podgrzej sobie od góry palnikiem gazowym szklankę z wodą, a potem opisz co zaobserwowałeś


Super dyskusja na argumenty i dążenie do poszukiwania !
Niestety, chyba ze względu na ogół użytkowników nie wypada dawać linków do opracowań w języku angielskim, bo są gotowce ( niestety w większości z Ameryki Północnej   :bash: ) z odpowiedziami na wszystkie tezy Kolegi mpoplaw.
Nie na próżno dałem link do definicji ale, najwyraźniej konieczne jest dodanie przypisu. Kierunek i zwrot przepływu wynika z gradientu ciśnień między ośrodkami. I nie ma znaczenia w tym momencie w dół, do góry , w bok... Grawitacja ogólnie pomaga podgrzanemu powietrzu , jako lżejszemu od otaczającego unosić się do góry w stosunku do zimniejszego. Ma to swój wyraz w ujętych nawet w normach współczynnikach. Jednak, całkiem rozsądnie argumentując pierwszą część zjawiska  pomijasz konsekwencje uniesienia podgrzanego powietrza w strefę pod pokryciem. Skoro powietrze podąży w kierunku ciepłej strony to co się stanie z ciśnieniem przy paroizolacji ? Przecież dzięki SUPERSZCZELNEJ folijce nie mamy możliwości dopływu wyrównującego od dołu, czyż nie ?

----------


## mat3006

Byłoby nieźle, gdyby istniała taka termo-izolacja która stanowiąc sama z siebie wystarczającą barierę powietrzną, przy dobrze funkcjonującej wentylacji, przepuszczalna dla pary wodnej nie potrzebowałaby żadnych folii. Folii które najczęściej dają iluzoryczną barierę bo niedokładności, bo się rozkleiło, bo w końcu są ŚCIANY wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne, trzony kominowe czyli mostki dyfuzyjne ( tzw. parowe ) o których nie wspominają montażyści izolacji...

----------


## mat3006

Moment ! Chyba przed chwilką opisałem natryskową piankę otwartokomorową  :yes: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Raczej celulozę :yes:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wspominałem już trzy razy, że obłożyłem ściany wełną lamelową. Wilgotnośc w domu nie wzrosła a nawet spadła  :smile:  . Prawdopodonie tak samo bedzie jeśli zastosujemy taką wełnę na poddasze, jednak cena jest spora i trudno montować coś takiego pod dachem.
Dach też mam do ocieplenia i na razie pustkę w głowie jak to dobrze zrobić. Dom atakują myszy, kuny a nawet ptaki  :smile: . Ostatnio usłyszczałem w dzień: puk puk puk i okazało się że "ptaszek" zrobil w ścianie trzy otworki  :smile:  .

----------


## mat3006

> Raczej celulozę


Co do celulozy to sądzę, że kolega ma na myśli wyłącznie wersję natryskową. Suchej "posypki" nie chcialbym za darmo. Wersja natryskiwana to zdecydowanie lepsze rozwiązanie niż wełna ale gorsze niż pianka otwartokomorowa. Co do braku wymogu stosowania paroizolacji... jaka jest absorbcja wody i opór dyfuzyjny ? Przyznam , że nie znam.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

> Co do celulozy to sądzę, że kolega ma na myśli wyłącznie wersję natryskową. Suchej "posypki" nie chcialbym za darmo. Wersja natryskiwana to zdecydowanie lepsze rozwiązanie niż wełna ale gorsze niż pianka ok.. Co do stosowania paroizolacji... jaka jest absorbcja wody i opór dyfuzyjny ? Przyznam , że nie znam.
> Pozdrawiam


Zmień dilera :yes:

----------


## mat3006

Kolego FlashBack,
Wełna mineralna, jak wino "proste", jest dobra i tania. Dlaczego jest dobra ? Bo jest tania !  :cool: 
Z pełnym szacunkiem do doświadczenia pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się z opinią na temat wełny. Chciałbym zarazem uściślić. W palecie produktów producentów izolacji wełnistych są izolacje przyzwoite. O wysokiej gęstości, najlepiej hydrofobowane. Niestety grzech pierworodny to sposób wykonywania termoizolacji. Rozumiem, że Kolega zajmuje się montażem i moja wypowiedź nie będzie po myśli ale ZAWSZE tak będzie, że termoizolacja w formie prefabrykatów ( płyt, rolek  ) będzie obciążona nieszczelnościami . Na załączonym powyżej zdjęciu, z  łatwościa można wskazać kilka miejsc, gdzie pomimo wiedzy,  doświadczenia i dobrej woli, po prostu nie da się tego zrobić wystarczająco dobrze. Bądźmy szczerzy. Tylko izolacje wykonywane in-situ w technologii natrysku w połączeniu z ekspansją materiału dają gwarancję szczelności. Bo to szczelność izolacji w głównej mierze, w połączeniu z  cechą bariery powietrznej ( nie mylić z paroizolacją !!! ) daje skuteczność. Posługiwanie się przez niedouczonych sprzedawców wełny jednym wzorem , dodatkowo w oparciu o naciągane współczynniki lambda daje rozczarowanych po kilku sezonach klientów.
Kolega Nydar wspomniał o celulozie. Pomimo tego że jest to materiał o gorszym współczynniku lambda ( 0,041 do 0,038 wełna szklana )  to badania porównawcze przeprowadzone w Stanach pokazały, że przy tej samej grubości termoizolacja wykonywana poprzez szczelne wypełnienie natryskiem, a zarazem o znacznym oporze powietrznym jest o 26 % skuteczniejsza od wełny szklanej ! I nie brano pod uwagę wełenki z Castoramy  :smile:  Dla jasności - Nie zajmuję się wykonywaniem termoizolacji celulozą. Mam do niej zastrzeżenia innego rodzaju.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Zmień dilera


Eeee..???? Można jaśniej ?

----------


## rafał2011

> Eeee..???? Można jaśniej ?





> ( 0,041 do 0,038 wełna szklana )


 z którego roku były te badania? teraz współczynnik to 0,032W/mK

----------


## mat3006

> z którego roku były te badania? teraz współczynnik to 0,032W/mK


Za rok będzie 0,028 . Ściema ściemę ściemą pogania  :sad:  Bo takie mamy prawo które pozwala na takie praktyki.
Pytanie kolegi mnie zaintrygowało...
Otóż "odkryciem" tego roku jest produkt firmy Isover która chwali się współczynnikiem lambda dla produktu Super Mata w postaci nierolowanej na poziomie 0,030 ( rolka to ponoć 0,033  :big lol:  ) . Isover jest częścią koncernu SaintGobain który ma w Stanach odpowiednika Isovera pod nazwą *CertainTeed* . Pomijając, fakt, że firma ta bez napinania się przeciw innym technologiom proponuje już i pianki PUR i celulozę, skupmy się na ich topowej ofercie w zakresie wełny szklanej, jako odpowiednika Isovera. W tym przypadku, ale jest to przyjęte szerzej jako standard, izolacyjność podawana jest jako tzw. R-value czyli po prostu podawany jest opór termiczny konkretnego wyrobu. I oto co widzimy : *Tabela* 
Weźmy zatem produkt topowy ( o podwyższonej izolacyjności ! ) R-VALUE = 30C o grubości 8 1/4 in. czyli 21,00 cm . Ponieważ R-VALUE jest wyrażony w jednostkach "hameryckich" należy go przeliczyć na SI z wystarczającym przybliżeniem dzieląc go przez 6. Mamy zatem europejski  R= 5 [m2K/W]
Znanym wszystkim wzorem lambda= d/R = 0,21/5 = 0.042...... *0,042 !!! WTF !*
Topowy produkt wełny szklanej koncernu SaintGobain na rynek amerykański ma współczynnik lambda wyższy od przeznaczonego na Polskę o 40 % !!! Przestaję się dziwić , że Stany chylą się ku upadkowi  :smile:  No chyba, że jest inne wytłumaczenie... Dla ułatwienia dodam, że w US parametry mogą być werfikowane przez Federal natomiast w UE producent wypisuje co mu do marketingowego łba wpadnie, bez najmniejszej żenady i jakiejkolwiek konsekwencji za oszustwo !!! Naklejka jest cierpliwa...
Na horyzoncie widać jakieś zmiany w tym względzie... mam nadzieję, że na lepsze. A wyliczenia pozostawiam do przemyślenia wielbicielom "wełnianych" swetrów  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile: 

P.S.
Mam wrażenie, że nie osiągnęliśmy jeszcze nawet połowy odpowiedzi na pytanie jak się zachowa w lecie układ wełniany z wlączoną klimatyzacją

----------


## owp

> P.S.
> Mam wrażenie, że nie osiągnęliśmy jeszcze nawet połowy odpowiedzi na pytanie jak się zachowa w lecie układ wełniany z wlączoną klimatyzacją


Coś czuję, że wiesz ale nie powiesz  :smile: 
Dawaj, przy założeniu, że temperatura w dzień na poddaszu jest niższa o 3 stopnie, a w nocy wyższa o 3 stopnie od zewnętrznej.

----------


## rafał2011

> Otóż "odkryciem" tego roku jest produkt firmy Isover która chwali się współczynnikiem lambda dla produktu Super Mata w postaci nierolowanej na poziomie 0,030 ( rolka to ponoć 0,033  )


Wkręcasz najnowszy i najlepszy towar na rynku a jesteś strasznie zacofany w teraźniejszych
...ja używałem super-maty w 2009r




> Ściema ściemę ściemą pogania


!

----------


## nydar

> Coś czuję, że wiesz ale nie powiesz 
> Dawaj, przy założeniu, że temperatura w dzień na poddaszu jest niższa o 3 stopnie, a w nocy wyższa o 3 stopnie od zewnętrznej.


Generalnie klimatyzacja jest zagrożeniem dla izolacji ,zwłaszcza dla połaci nieoświetlanych przez słońce.Co prawda różnica 3-ch stopni bywa może dwa ,trzy razy w roku niebezpieczna.Ale 4oC to już częściej.Przy 30oC i 80% wilg.obniżenie temp.ściany-przegrody od wewnątrz do 26oC ,będzie powodowało wykroplenie wilgoci na paroizolacji.O ile dach nasłoneczniony sobie z tym poradzi,o tyle zacieniony nie do końca.
Co do celulozy,to nie pamiętam parametrów oporu dyfuzyjnego i absorbcji wody,ale można to znaleźć w sieci.Czy są wiarygodne to nie wiem.Wiem natomiast,że jak temp.na zewnątrz kręci się koło zera,to temp.mojej zewnętrznej ściany ,od środka jest niższa od otaczającego powietrza o 0,1 oC.Nie spotkałem się nigdy przy wełnie mineralnej z różnicą temperatury mniejszą od 1,5oC.
Ostatnia uwaga dotycząca celulozy.Ona spełnia swoją funkcję tylko wtedy,kiedy jest zagęszczona ,a natrysk tego nie gwarantuje.Gwarantuje to wentylator bocznokanałowy o sprężu 0,3atm.

----------


## rafał2011

> *mat3006* nie trzymaj nas w niepewności, podpowiedz jakie tajemnicze zjawisko spowoduje różnice ciśnień odwrotną do prawideł natury, tak że powietrze zimnie ciężkie będzie się pchało do góry i zastępowało tam lekkie ciepłe
> 
> PS jaką konkretnie gęstość ma ta wełna ze USA co podlinkowałeś wyżej bo nie mogę się doszukać



już wiem :cool:  to wszysto przez zapaloną żarówkę w pomieszczeniu która daje ciepłe powietrze tym samym robi tunel dla zimnego powietrza i wszystko odwraca się do góry nogami :bash: 
 przecież to takie proste :popcorn: 
 :big grin:  :rotfl:   :big lol:

----------


## mat3006

> Wkręcasz najnowszy i najlepszy towar na rynku a jesteś strasznie zacofany w teraźniejszych
> ...ja używałem super-maty w 2009r
> 
> 
> 
> !


Faktycznie, ten "cudowny" materiał jest sprzedawany już od kilku lat. Czy to jest jedyna kwestia która zwróciła uwagę Kolegi ?
Przykład który przytoczyłem dotyczył izolacji CetainTeed o najlepszym współczynniku. Wersja regular ma współczynnik 0,051 w odniesieniu nawet do UniMaty o deklarowanym w EU lambda = 0,039. mamy ponad 30 % różnicy w ameryckie plecy. Czyżby tam robili o tyle gorsze materiały ? 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

> Faktycznie, ten "cudowny" materiał jest sprzedawany już od kilku lat. Czy to jest jedyna kwestia która zwróciła uwagę Kolegi ?


 Tak jedyna, bo ja się na tym nie znam :big grin: 



> Czyżby tam robili o tyle gorsze materiały ?


nie wiem, ja tylko pociągnoł :bye:

----------


## mat3006

C.B.D.O.  :smile:  The Winner is Nydar !!!
Choć wcześniej się odżegnywałem od odwołań do opracowań anglojęzycznych, to niestety brakuje takowych po polsku. Może po prostu nie umiałem ich znaleźć   *POLECAM LEKTURĘ*  Przykro mi ale nie mam czasu na tłumaczenie.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam mam takie pytanie. Firma wykonała  ocieplenie poddasza uzytkowego. Dach dwuspadowy , strop na jętkach.
> Zaczynając od strony zewnetrznej wyglada to tak:
> Blachodachówka , folia paropszepuszczalna, wełna 15 miedzy krokwie,  10 w poprzek krokwi, folia paraizolacyjna, płyty g-k.
> Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem, gdyż ociepliłem też dach nad stropem wełna 15 miedzy krokwie.
>  I tu moje pytanie czy dawać na ta wełnę folie paraizolacyjną czy nie. w przyszłym roku obije wszystko płytami osb. 
> Zauważyłem  również  że na foli paroprzepuszcalne powyżej strychu są w niektórych miejscach widoczne kropelki wody. czy może dlatego, że
> ociepliłem tam wełna?  
> Co moze być przyczyna. Pozdrawiam 
> P.s. Pisze z konta zony i dlatego forma męska.


Panowie pomoże ktoś w tym temacie?

----------


## mat3006

> TAK, ponieważ to jest inny kraj, i ma całkowicie inne warunki brzegowe,  oni zarabiają więcej od nas i jednocześnie za nośniki ciepła płacą mniej  niż my, u nich domy energo-oszcędne staną się opłacalne 30 lat po  Europie a pasywne wcale
> 
> prawie tak samo jest w UK, mają lekkie  zimy w porywach do -2, i dość tani gaz z morza północnego w stosunku do  swoich zarobków, więc oni też nie stawiają na izolacje bo jeszcze się to  im nie kalkuluje
> 
> doczytałem tylko do drugiej strony, ten artykuł jest o bieda-domkach typu kanadyjczyk, kompletnie inna filozofia budowania i całkowicie w europie nieprzydatne, tak to u nas się buduje tylko domki letniskowe nad morzem, nic dziwnego że nie znalazłeś żadnego polskiego odpowiednika


Nie wiem co odpisać... poraziła mnie "moc" argumentów. W moim ciasnym móżdżku zalęgło się przekonanie że w warunkach rynkowych producent będzie oferował na wymagającym rynku produkty które będą lepsze, skuteczniejsze od innych, tym bardziej jeżeli je opisuje jako high performance. A tu takie proste wytłumaczenie !
 Skoro już wiemy że prawa rynku są inne to może jeszcze, łaskawie, pominąłeś fakt , że prawa fizyki w Ameryce są inne ?
Przy okazji, zwróć uwagę, że Twój dom jest w 50 % "kanadyjczykiem" i to w tej połowie która jest wystawiona na znacznie większe "obciążenia" ( gradient temp, ciśnienia, konwekcja makro itp. )

----------


## owp

> Generalnie klimatyzacja jest zagrożeniem dla izolacji ,zwłaszcza dla połaci nieoświetlanych przez słońce.Co prawda różnica 3-ch stopni bywa może dwa ,trzy razy w roku niebezpieczna.Ale 4oC to już częściej.Przy 30oC i 80% wilg.obniżenie temp.ściany-przegrody od wewnątrz do 26oC ,będzie powodowało wykroplenie wilgoci na paroizolacji


Faktycznie tak się może stać, ale jak wilgotność jest 75% to już potrzeba 5stC. 
Wg wykresów ZFŚ na AGH (http://meteo.ftj.agh.edu.pl/meteo/ar...neWykresyMeteo), wykres wilgotności względnej w lipcu tego roku jest odbiciem odwrotnym wykresu temperatury - tam gdzie temperatura wskazuje 30st, wilgotność zjeżdża do 30%, tam gdzie temp. jest 17st, wilgotność wynosi 90%. Może faktycznieczasem występują takie warunki o których piszesz, ale chyba bardzo rzadko.

maat3006 - mógłbyś zacytować gdzie w tych opracowaniach jest napisane, że SuperMata to jest to samo, co ten produkt na rynek amerykański?

----------


## mat3006

> Panowie pomoże ktoś w tym temacie?


Witam, dwa pytania:
1. Jaka to membrana ? Producent, parametry...
2. Kiedy były wykonywane prace "mokre": tynki, wylewki itp.

----------


## rafał2011

> Czyżby tam robili o tyle gorsze materiały ?





> TAK, ponieważ to jest inny kraj, i ma całkowicie inne warunki brzegowe,  oni zarabiają więcej od nas i jednocześnie za nośniki ciepła płacą mniej  niż my, u nich domy energo-oszcędne staną się opłacalne 30 lat po  Europie a pasywne wcale


bzdura i to wielka bzdura, pracowałem na materiale do wykończeń producenta z USA  najlepszy materiał na świecie!  Firma sprzedała udziały naszemu zachodniemu sąsiadowi a przecież wiemy że oni nie lubią szmelcu. Z czego w Stanach to stary produkt a w Europie dopiero go poznajemy.


... pitolicie o kondensacjach ch....j go wie o czym jeszcze , udajecie profesorów z wyższych uczelni  i oprócz tego nic więcej. 

http://forsal.pl/grafika/507008,6618...tw_swiata.html

----------


## rafał2011

> merytorycznie ile zbudowano w USA domów pasywnych i  energo-oszczędnych, albo powiedz co konkretnie amerykanie sądzą o  ścianie U<0,1W/m2*K


proszę zobacz sobie,

podobno dzisiejszy iloraz inteligencji zależy od tego co wpiszemy w google.

https://www.google.pl/

----------


## mat3006

Rozumiem, ze twierdzisz, że u nas się opłaca budować pasywniaki dlatego mamy wełny szklane takiej X Generacji o której sie głupim jankesom nie śniło ? Rosną i rosną jak grzyby po deszczu, co dzielnica, wioska i sioło ? Na lewo pasiv, na pravo pasiv ....  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Kolego , takiego stęzenia eko-świrów, pomimo braku podpisu pod protokołem z Kioto, społeczeństwa jak w Stanach to nie znajdziesz nigdzie inndziej. A budowanie pasywniaków, jazda po szosach "wózkami golfowymi", czy torby papierowe w marketach nie są tam wymogiem ekonomicznym ale demonstracją i wyrazem uczestnictwa w ruchu green. 
 Niepotrzebnie Kolego wyjeźdzasz z uwagami na temat inteligencji interlokutorów. Takie zachowanie z reguły świadczy o braku argumentów, bo chyba nie jesteś, po prostu, nieuprzejmy.

Cytat:
 "PS w ulotkach marketingowych roi się od pustych frazesów typu: high performance, ile ty masz lat że jeszcze nie zauważyłeś że za tym nie stoi żaden konkret, i jest to nie warte nawet tego papieru na którym było drukowane ..." ... 
 To właśnie cały czas tłumaczę ! Jesteśmy obiektem takiej ściemy na nalepkach z rolkami z hipermarketów budowlanych, że głowa mała ! Tutaj pełna zgoda !!!  :yes: 

Twierdząc, że Twój dom jest w 50 % kanadyjczykiem stwierdzam tylko i chyba się nie mylę, że Twój dach to nic innego jak drewniany system szkieletowy z układem warstw i izolacji jak dla potocznie zwanego" kanadyjczyka". Dach, wiadomo, musi spełniać główną funkcję jako osłona przed warunkami atmosferycznymi itd. ale pod względem konstrukcyjnym i fizycznym jest to ustrój szkieletowy, czyż nie ?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## piastka1

Ozdobne kaptury ochronne z włókniny zabezpieczą krzewy i małe drzewka przed zimnem i ozdobią ogród. Dodatkową zaletą jest świetna zabawa przy ich zakładaniu i ozdabianiu piankowymi elementami (mikołaje, bałwanki). Doskonale nadają się na mikołajkowy upominek. Kaptury dostępne są w dwóch rozmiarach 90x110 cm i 130x160 cm. Dostępne "modele " można obejrzeć na facebooku  https://www.facebook.com/agrocentrumkielce?ref=hl .
Dostępne w sklepach Agrocentrum (adresy na www.agrocentrum.com.pl ) oraz na www.agrosklep.home.pl
Zapraszam.

----------


## owp

Ha ha, to było dobre podsumowanie piastka  :Smile:  
Podobny poziom abstrakcji, co w dyskusji o USA. Ludzie, trochę konkretów, jak można wysnuć teorie, o oszustwie firmy produkującej wełnę tylko na podstawie tego, że w usa jest podobna o innych parametrach? Na takie manipulacje nabieracie klientow piankowych?

----------


## nydar

Zadziwia mnie ,że jak w tym filmie,,powracający z zagranicy" w argumentacji swoich tez  pokazuje linka-gniota technologicznego.Jak budują tak im gnije.Takiego budowania nie wytrzymała by wełna ,pianka a nawet celuloza.

----------


## mat3006

> ad1. jest popyt jest podaż
> ad2. jak amerykanie w kosmos lecieli to wzięli ze sobą aerożel, bo jest 2-3 razy cieplejszy od pianki, i 3-4 razy od wełny a Europa nadal nie wie jak to stosować, dlaczego ??
> ad3. były pasywne domy, pasywne bloki, pasywne osiedla, pasywny kościół, ale to wciąż za mało, Europa nawet pasywne szkoły już buduje
> http://zabkowice.express-miejski.pl/wiadomosc/11564,pierwsza-szkola-pasywna-w-polsce-juz-gotowa.html
> ad4. eko-świry to eko-świry, co to ma wspólnego z ekonomią pasywniaków ??
> ad5. zacytować ci kto pierwszy użył aluzji do mojej inteligencji ?? bo jak wyraz się zgadzam że wybitnie świadczy to o braku argumentów
> ad6. mam ocieplenie po podłodze poddasza nieużytkowego z styropianu i granulatu pianki poliuretanowej 45cm grubo U<0,1 cała konstrukcja dachu jest bardzo dobrze stale wentylowana, lata świetlne miną zanim coś mi tam zbutwieje


Ad.1 Jaki popyt ? Bez dotowania i decyzji na drodze politycznej wymuszonych przez ekoszantaż i ekobiznes, nie byłoby tzw. popytu. Z naszych podatków dopłaca się do budowy komuś kto zechciał łaskawie oszczędzać swój portfel a ma możliwość pozyskania kasy z różnego rodzaju "programów" green house.
Ad. 2. Zabrali w kosmos bo kosmiczna cena  :smile:  Są granice rozsądku i w tym przypadku nie leżą na Ziemi poza wyjątkowymi sytuacjami.
Ad. 3. Jeżeli cokolwiek pasywnego ma mieć sens to właśnie obiekty użyteczności publicznej, z dużym udziałem energii wyemitowanej przez ludzi. Biura, szkoły czy nawet kościoły są stosunkowo łatwe do wstępnego podgrzania przez np. lampy podczerwone a potem rolę "kaloryferów" przejmują ludzie, a zwłaszcza rozbrykane dzieciaki. Zatem nic tu niezwykłego, to akurat można uznać za sensowne w przeciwieństwie do tzw. ekonomii pasywniaków jednorodzinnych.
Ad. 4. Patrz Ad 3.
Ad. 5. Wydaje mi się , ze to było sformułowanie z gatunku powiedzeń. coś w rodzaju: Gdzie w dzisiejszych czasach można się najskuteczniej ukryć ? Na drugiej stronie wyników google.
Ad. 6. Jeżeli konstrukcja jest wentylowana przez materiał izolacyjny to sądzę, że te założenia i wyniki są, wyłącznie, w sferze życzeń 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## herakles



----------


## Duży Boban

> Z
> Topowy produkt wełny szklanej koncernu SaintGobain na rynek amerykański ma współczynnik lambda wyższy od przeznaczonego na Polskę o 40 % !!! Przestaję się dziwić , że Stany chylą się ku upadkowi


No ja sobie pooglądałem różne tubki z US odnośnie izolacji wełną i nigdzie nie spotkałem czegoś, co przypomina z wyglądu taką wełną jaką u nas jest supermata, gęstą, niestrzępiącą się itp. Na tych wszystkich tubkach były jakieś na oko badziewne wełny robione na promocję w marketach. Na filmiku można na oko rozróżnić wełną 0,044 od tej 0,032. Ta druga jest sztywniejsza, twardsza, ma gładsza powierzchnię, nie strzępi się itp.  Oczywiście oglądanie filmów na youtube nie jest w 100% wiarygodne ale pewne rzeczy widać. Mają natomiast ciekawy patent na jednostronne przyklejanie do wełny papieru pakowego jako opóźniacza pary.

----------


## herakles

W stanach spala się w elektrowniach gaz ziemny, produkuje z tego prąd i tymże prądem ogrzewa domy. A więc przy takich cenach energii i niezależności energetycznej i fakcie, że domy buduje się na 20 lat a nie na 500 nie ma sensu drogie ocieplenie. A do tego jeszcze w części stanów nie ma zimy!

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, dwa pytania:
> 1. Jaka to membrana ? Producent, parametry...
> 2. Kiedy były wykonywane prace "mokre": tynki, wylewki itp.


1. Ventia Cobalt Plus 170 
2. Tynki wykonane we wrześniu Wylewki początek paździenika

----------


## [email protected]

> Czy posłać posiada drozna wentylację,
> Jaka wilgotność panuje we wnętrzu części mieszkalnej i jak zrealizowana jest wentylacja,
> Jakie zastosowano i czy wogóle zamontowano schody strychowe,
> Jak zrealizowana jest wentylacja wnętrza strychu,


Wentylacja jest grawitacyjna, niestety nie wiem jak jest wilgotność w części mieszkalnej. Budynek cały czas wietrzony i ogrzewany. 
Zamontowano schody strychowe w suficie na jętkach. ( schody rozkładane) 
Na strychu nie ma dodatkowych kominków, wentylacja jest przez szczeline wentylacyjna  miedzy membrana, a  blavhodachówką. 
Krople pojawiają się  tylko po stronie pólnocnej. Nie zauważyłem po południowej.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie bardzo zrozumiałem, gdzie pojawiają się te krople.Jeśli wełna przykryta jest membraną następnie jest przestrzeń powietrzna a potem blachodachowka , to krople są pewnie od wykroplenia na blachodachówce. Blachy mogą rosić a nie ma jej na eternitach, eurofali, dachówkach.

----------


## owp

> Na strychu nie ma dodatkowych kominków, wentylacja jest przez szczeline wentylacyjna  miedzy membrana, a  blavhodachówką. 
> Krople pojawiają się  tylko po stronie pólnocnej. Nie zauważyłem po południowej.


Ten strych ociepliłeś w końcu czy nie? Bo jak tak, to gdzie masz te krople - między wełną a folią?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ten strych ociepliłeś w końcu czy nie? Bo jak tak, to gdzie masz te krople - między wełną a folią?


Ociepliłem strych wełna miedzi krokwiami.
Wiec schemat jest taki od warstwy najbardziej zewnętrznej:
Blachodachówka, łaty, kontrłaty, folia paroprzepuszczalna, wełna, folia paraizolacyjna, płyty g-k.
Na  strychu jest tak :blachodachówka, łaty, kontrłaty, folia paroprzepuszczalna, wełna
Krople pojawiają się  na foli paropszepuszczalnej, prawie wyłącznie od strony północnej. 
FlashBack napisz o co chodzi z kalenica?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Być może masz kropelki na wszystkich stronach świata, ale nie odparowują tylko od północy. Musisz skontrolować w innych porach i pogodzie, gdy nie zdążą ewentualnie odparować.

----------


## [email protected]

Sprawdzałem przy różnej pogodzie i nie zauważyłem po południowej stronie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Teraz dopiero zaczną się takie pogody, w których nie będzie miała znczenie strona świata. Jeśli po kontroli nadal wykraplanie będzie tylko na północy, to trzeba szukać dalej.

----------


## [email protected]

> Teraz dopiero zaczną się takie pogody, w których nie będzie miała znczenie strona świata. Jeśli po kontroli nadal wykraplanie będzie tylko na północy, to trzeba szukać dalej.


Będę sprawdzał cały czas.  A założyć folia paraizolacyjną na strychu czy nie zakładać bo do tej pory nie miałem założonej.
Folia była na stropie na jętkach.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Najlepiej dobrze to najpierw posprawdzać, by wiedziec co i gdzie się dzieje, czyli "rozpoznać dobrze wroga, a potem go załatwic  :smile:  "

----------


## herakles

> Najlepiej dobrze to najpierw posprawdzać, by wiedziec co i gdzie się dzieje, czyli "rozpoznać dobrze wroga, a potem go załatwic  "


Otóż to!




> ja bym założył, zawsze to ochrona przed kondensacją wilgoci w wełnie


A jak nie pomoże, to kasa wywalona...

----------


## owp

> Sprawdzałem przy różnej pogodzie i nie zauważyłem po południowej stronie.


Wygląda mi to na naturalny proces  :smile: 
Na ocieplonym strychu cieplejsze i bardziej wilgotne powietrze przechodzi przez wełnę i styka się z zimną folią - skrapla się woda, po stronie południowej dach jest o kilka stopni cieplejszy, folia też, więc nie ma warunków do kondensacji.
Jak dasz paroizolację, to powietrze z wilgocią się nie przedostanie (a raczej przedostanie, tylko wolno) i wilgoć zostanie na strychu - ale w końcu gdzieś się skropli, jak temperatura spadnie, bo nie ma wentylacji.
To tak okiem laika.

----------


## owp

Ale strych jest nieogrzewany. Zakładam, że między strychem a poddaszem jest grubsza izolacja, przy mrozach po czasie temperatura u góry mocno spadnie, chyba że ma duże straty na suficie.

----------


## herakles

Wicie co mi to wygląda, jakby powietrze zamiast wylatywać wentylacją przełaziło przez wełnę. Troszkę ją zawilgoci i już przewodzi ciepło wzmagając zjawisko. Czy wentylacja jest sprawna???

----------


## [email protected]

> Ale strych jest nie ogrzewany. Zakładam, że między strychem a poddaszem jest grubsza izolacja, przy mrozach po czasie temperatura u góry mocno spadnie, chyba że ma duże straty na suficie.


Strych nie jest ogrzewany, izolacja pomiedzy strychem a poddaszem jest większa: 15 cm miedzy jętkami i 10 w poprzek jętek i pod tym folia paroizolacyjna , następnie płyty k-g. 
Już sam nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem dając na stryszku ta wełne. Może lepiej było nie dawać. I miałbym święty spokój, a tak boje sie tego zeby za jakiś czas nie pojawił się grzyb. 
Wentylacja myśle, że dobrze zrobiona. Wywiewy z każdego pomieszcenia na parterze i na poddaszu. Na strychu nie ma zamontowanych kominków bo wykonwca twierdził, że nie ma takiej potrzeby gdyż będzie wentylowany przez szczeline wentylacyjna w dachu.

----------


## owp

Jak się boisz grzyba, to zrób wentylację na strychu.

----------


## owp

Jest wentylacja między wełna a wiatroizolacja? To skąd niby ta woda?

----------


## [email protected]

Wełna nie jest poupychana jest szczelina pomiędzy wełna a folia paropszepuszcalna. Dlatego cały czas się zastanawiam się skąd ta woda. Myśle, że trzeba bedzie zrobic wentylacje na strychu. Tylko powiedzcie mi ile tam wstawić komików. Powierzchnia połaci ocieplonej wełna to około 40m2. Czy może lepiej zrobic wylot powietrza w ścianach szczytowych.

----------


## cruz

> Strych nie jest ogrzewany, izolacja pomiedzy strychem a poddaszem jest większa: 15 cm miedzy jętkami i 10 w poprzek jętek i pod tym folia paroizolacyjna , następnie płyty k-g. 
> Już sam nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem dając na stryszku ta wełne. Może lepiej było nie dawać. I miałbym święty spokój, a tak boje sie tego zeby za jakiś czas nie pojawił się grzyb. 
> Wentylacja myśle, że dobrze zrobiona. Wywiewy z każdego pomieszcenia na parterze i na poddaszu. Na strychu nie ma zamontowanych kominków bo wykonwca twierdził, że nie ma takiej potrzeby gdyż będzie wentylowany przez szczeline wentylacyjna w dachu.


Trzeba było nie dawać, tak się ociepla tylko pomieszczenia ogrzewane. Pewien deweloper zbudował dom z poddaszem użytkowym ocieplonym wełną. Dom parę lat stał nieużytkowany i po tych paru latach rwali sufity i wymienili wełnę z której się pieczarkarnia zrobiła.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Grzyb lubi wilgoć i temperaturę po wyżej 16*C. 
No więc nie lubi braku wigoci i temperatury niskiej lub braku wilgoci i temperatury wysokiej  :smile: . Takie warunki trzeba zapewnić na poddaszu ocieplonym i nie użytkowanym. Trzeba zapewnić przewiew powietrza świeżego , czyli rozszczelnić okna na poddaszu. 
Interesowałem się trochę budownictwem pod kątem grzybów, ponieważ źle znosze ich obecność. Podobno większość Ameryki swego czasu się kapnęła że wyhodowała sobie w domkach grzyby  :smile: . Są też grzyby strzępkowe, które żyją w powietrzu i pierwsze gatunki uruchamiają się w wilgotności po wyzej 35%. Lubią brak przewiewu podobnie jak roztocza.
I powiem Wam teraz dlaczego ogrzewam się ceramiką  :smile:  . Grzyby i roztocza nie lubią takiego ogrzewania  :smile:  .

----------


## [email protected]

> 1. Brak wentylacji połaci,
> 2. Brak wentylacji wnętrza,
> 3. Brak 1 i 2
> Pozostawienie wełny zakrytej folia spowoduje, że w okresach jesień do wiosny izolacja będzie się zawilgacac. A latem moga nie zaistnieć warunki do jej wyschniecia. Powód pomieszczenie nie będzie ogrzewane,  a jeżeli będzie bo skoro jest izolacja to i tak powinno być włączone do układu wentylacji wnętrza.


czyli co najlepiej wyrzucic ta wełne?
Ad. 1 Dlaczego bark wentylacji połaci i wnętrza ?

----------


## owp

Ja bym dał folię - jak się ta wełna ma zawilgocic, skoro wilgoć będzie odcinać paroizolacja? Tylko przed założeniem wysusz - wentyluj w mrozy. Generalnie zasada jest faktycznie taka, że ociepla się ogrzewane pomieszczenia, ale tu na forum są ludzie, którzy maja ocieplone strychy i nie narzekają.

----------


## [email protected]

> Skoro zrobił sobie dziurawe sufitu, To jak ma się wydostać? Jak nie przez fwk.


 czemu dziurawe? Mam izolowane schody na strych. Dodatkowo mam na tym strychu podłogę z płyt osb.

----------


## [email protected]

> Opowiedz jeszcze, że są stale zamknięte i już wszystko jasne.


otwieram je często jak wietrze dom.

----------


## herakles

SZCZELNY jest??? Mały test: Wyjmij coś zimnego z lodówki. Postaw na stole i patrz!!! Skąd ta woda?
Wróćmy do strychu. Skąd ta woda?

----------


## ziuta62

Ja też mam strych nad użytkowym poddaszem i właśnie sprawdziłam projekt. Na strychu jest ocieplona tylko podłoga, czyli sufit poddasza. Nieużytkowego strychu się nie ociepla.  
Może wytnijj taki podłużny otwór w ścianie szczytowej na tym strychu Wąski i wysoki na wys. dwóch postaków.

----------


## ziuta62

pustaków miało być czy co tam masz.

----------


## mat3006

> czyli co najlepiej wyrzucic ta wełne?


Tak, najlepiej całą i zapomnieć o tej przestarzałej, nieskutecznej i de'facto drogiej technologii.  :smile:  Dlaczego drogiej ? Tego powinieneś się już domyśleć.

----------


## [email protected]

> rozumiem, że zamiast budować dom postawiles pustostan.
> Jakie są średnie dobowe min i max temperatury i wilgotności?


Nie nie postawiłem jeszcze tam nie mieszkam. 2 miesiace temu wylalem posadzki a 3 miesiace temu zrobilem tynki, dlatego wietrze dom.

----------


## herakles

Powtórzę się, pochyl się nad tym doświadczeniem:


SZCZELNY jest??? Mały test: Wyjmij coś zimnego z lodówki. Postaw na stole i patrz!!! Skąd ta woda?
Wróćmy do strychu. Skąd ta woda?


Leci z domu przez tą wełnę i się na niej skrapla. Dlaczego nie wentylacją? To pytanie klucz. Powietrze z domu powinno wylatywać wentylację, a nie przeciskać się przez wełnę, także wentylacja do poprawki. A i nie wietrz, ogrzej go!

Także polecam pobiegać po domu z zapalniczką na początek.

----------


## owp

> Powtórzę się, pochyl się nad tym doświadczeniem:
> 
> 
> SZCZELNY jest??? Mały test: Wyjmij coś zimnego z lodówki. Postaw na stole i patrz!!! Skąd ta woda?
> Wróćmy do strychu. Skąd ta woda?


Aleś wymyślił, sam sobie wyjmij coś z lodówki i zobacz. Jak ma w domu 19st i 40% wilgotności to nic mu się nie skropli. Niech wyjmie wódkę z zamrażalnika to zobaczy  :smile: 
Po mojemu, dom świeży, zaczął grzać, schody na strych otwarte, wilgoć wychodzi to się skrapla na zimnym, nie ma co panikować.

----------


## Michał-J

> Innym ograniczeniem dla stosowania styropianu jest rozpuszczanie ścianek tych banieczek przez opary różnych rozpuszczalników styrenu.
> Takie właściwości maja wszelkie bituminy i pochodne ropy naftowej.
> A że popularne gazy (metan, etan, propan, butan) to ta sama grupa związków, to podejrzewam, ze też mają tę właściwość (nie testowałem, bo nie miałem potrzeby).
> 
> Dobierając więc miejsca dla zastosowania styropianu jako termoizolacji należy więc przeanalizować, czy nie zetknie się on tam ze zbyt wysokimi temperaturami, ewentualnie jaką smołą, benzyną czy jakimiś farbami (wiele z nich rozpuszcza styropian).
> 
> O styropianie chyba tyle…
> 
> Adam M.


Adamie metan etan propan i butan nie rozpuszczą styropianu. 
Rozpuszczalniki to raczej ciecze :smile: , które po wymieszaniu ich z ciałem stałym lub cieczą są zdolne do tworzenia roztworu. Metan, etan propan i butan jak doskonale wiesz to gazy. Ale polistyren (z którego wytwarzany jest styropian – to dla innych bo Ty to wiesz) nie rozpuszcza się również w pentanie, heksanie, heptanie które są już cieczami.

Na potwierdzenie. Pentan i/lub izo-pentan stosuje się jako środki spieniające  polistyren. A butan oprócz pentanu jest stosowany w klejach do styropianu. Tak więc nie mogą one rozpuszczać styropianu. 

Po za tym tak jak napisałeś metan, etan, propan należą do tej samej grupy związków (razem z ropą i  bituminami), ale ta grupa jest ogromna nazywa się związki organiczne. A ile w niej jest podgrup to miejsca mi na pisanie braknie. Ja rozumiem, że chodziło Ci o to że podobne rozpuszcza się w podobnym. Ale tak to nie może działać dla całej grupy, bo by prawie wszystko we wszystkim się rozpuszczało.  Ropa naftowa to bardzo złożony skład, znajdują się w nim związki zawierające azot, siarkę, tlen, związki parafinowe, naftenowe, aromatyczne itd. Metan, etan, propan to bardzo mały wycinek (parafiny gazowe). 

Rozumiem, że mogło Cię zmylić to, że rozpuszczalność w rozpuszczalnikach organicznych jest na ogół zgodna z zasadą podobnej polarności (dobra rozpuszczalność związku polarnego w rozpuszczalniku polarnym i niepolarnego w niepolarnym). Myślałeś pewnie polistyren jest niepolarny więc rozpuszcza się w niepolarnych węglowodorach alifatycznych. Ale tak nie jest.
Polistyren rozpuszcza się w takich związkach jak aceton, czterochlorek węgla, benzen, toluen – ogólnie rozpuszczalniki aromatyczne, cykloheksan, styren, dioksan, związki nitrowe. Czyli tworzy roztwory w rozpuszczalnikach apolarnych i polarnych aprotonowych . Nie rozpuszcza się w węglowodorach alifatycznych (rozpuszczalniki apolarne), niższych alkoholach, eterze, fenolu, kwasie octowym i w wodzie (rozpuszczalniki polarne)

Pochodne ropy naftowej takie jak benzyna, olej napędowy i inne zawierają również węglowodory aromatyczne (to one powodują rozpuszczanie styropianu).

----------


## Michał-J

Jako że w tym wątku było już sporo o perlicie to mam pytanie do szanownych forumowiczów  jak ocieplić ściankę szkieletową widoczną na zdjęciu tym właśnie materiałem. Jest to ścianka wewnętrzna. Zewnętrzne ściany mam murowane na półtorej cegły pełnej (budynek poniemiecki). 
zdjęcie ścianki:


Ścianka jak widać jest skratowana podobnie wykonany mam  strop, dzięki czemu wszystko jest idealnie usztywnione.

Pierwsza myśl, jaki mi się nasunęła to zastosować folię paroprzepuszczalną. Przymocowana byłby  z jednej strony następnie przykręcone regipsy do skratowanej ścianki . W następnym kroku przymocowanie foli paroprzepuszczalnej do trzech z czterech desek (dolnej i dwóch bocznych) tworzących kwadrat (pusty fragment) ścianki i wsypanie perlitu od góry (wiem że nie może być żadnych szczelin bo perlit będzie nimi uciekał). Czyli po prostu mocowanie pasów foli i wypełnianie poszczególnym kwadratów ścianki. Z tym, że istnieje obawa, że perli osiądzie. Stąd pojawił się na forum pomysł na zastosowanie gipsu, ale da się to jakoś wykonać w przypadku  ścianki? 
Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak to prawidłowo wykonać?

I kolejne moje pytanie dotyczy ocieplenie stropu perlitem. Strop również skratowany,


W jednej części budynku mam strop wykonany tak jak na zdjęciu, a w drugiej strop wykonany z legarów 240x240mm. Stare stropy nie mają żadnego wypełnienia pomiędzy legarami. Legary ugięte, podłogi krzywe, trzęsie się wszystko jak diabli (co dziwne nie jest) i pudło rezonansowe z tego jest. Będę zrywał te podłogi i chce skratować strop deskami 140x40mm (pomiędzy legarami puszcze po desce następnie będę docinał poprzeczne deski idealnie na wymiar.
Jak od góry i dołu  stropu umieściłbym membranę paroprzepuszczalną i wsypał perlit luzem to byłoby ok? Czy może tak że mieszam perlit z gipsem wysypuje w te puste kwadraty kratownicy kilka centymetrów, zraszam wodą, później sam perlit i na górę znowu perlit z gipsem i zraszam wodą. Albo trzeci wariant na dole membrana, sypie perlit a na górę perlit z gipsem i zraszam wodą. Jakieś inne propozycje, sugestie?

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, mozecie mi doradzic co bedzie cieplejsze? lany skos i 20cm styro 0.031 czy normalne poddasze z welna ok 35cm??

----------


## PliP

Piękny temat o wyższości styropianu nad wełną. Na temat ocieplania poddasza między krokwiami i na krokwiach lub tez nie ocieplania. Powiem szczerze, że nawet fajnie czytało mi się te wszystkie strony. Szkoda tylko, że tak mało jest jak na razie o ocieplaniu wełną.
W ostatnim czasie wybudowałem saunę wewnątrz budynku gospodarczego z cegły pełnej o murze grubości 24cm. Na ściany dałem wełnę 10cm, a na sufit 20cm. Na to oczywiście boazerie itd. Kolega ma saunę o tej samej kubaturze z wełną 20cm. Ta jego sauna jest cała z drewna- zewnątrz boazeria, wata 20cm i wewnątrz boazeria. W jego przypadku całością zajmowała się firma i... spierd...a mu gdzieś ciepło bo ja w swojej szybciej osiągam temperaturą 100*C i dłużej się ona utrzymuje. Tak więc myślę iż grubość ocieplenia to jedna sprawa, a estetyka całego wykonania zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną to druga sprawa.
Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Ociepliłem się wełną. Nie mam wętylacji wymuszonej i po mimo tego prania nie wynoszę na podwórko czy jakiejś suszarni. Wieszam je w pokoju i schnie beszczelnie, a  w domu nie ma wilgoci  :smile:  (na ścianie wisi hydrometr).
Nie wiem jak to jest w saunie, ale myślę  że prędkość osiągania w niej temperatury, to sprawa pieca.

----------


## PliP

> Nie wiem jak to jest w saunie, ale myślę  że prędkość osiągania w niej temperatury, to sprawa pieca.


Piece również są te same, podobnie jak i kominy.
Dzisiaj wyszło małe szydełko z worka i okazało się, że w ścianach jest nie wełna 20cm, a 15cm i na suficie jest podobnie. Teraz pytanie jak to wszystko jest tam upchane. Wczoraj np u mnie różnica temperatury wynosiła ponad 110*C pomiędzy wnętrzem, a podwórkiem. Juz ugadaliśmy, że rozpali w mroźny dzień i dokładnie będzie widać gdzie paruje sobie ciepełko.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Kamerka najlepszą wrózką  :smile: .

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wszystko w sałnach jest takie same, poza palaczem i opałem. Chyba ze opał taki sam.

----------


## Teves

> Witam, mozecie mi doradzic co bedzie cieplejsze? lany skos i 20cm styro 0.031 czy normalne poddasze z welna ok 35cm??


Jak własciciel 30cm wełny w skosie odpowiem, że bez cienia wątpliwosci wełna nie nadaje się do cieplania poddasza.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Jaka wełna i co się dzieje ?

----------


## cruz

> Ociepliłem się wełną. Nie mam wętylacji wymuszonej i po mimo tego prania nie wynoszę na podwórko czy jakiejś suszarni. Wieszam je w pokoju i schnie beszczelnie, a  w domu nie ma wilgoci  (na ścianie wisi hydrometr).
> Nie wiem jak to jest w saunie, ale myślę  że prędkość osiągania w niej temperatury, to sprawa pieca.


Bogusławie drogi ale Ty masz wentylację wymuszoną.
... Wymuszasz wymianę powietrza w kotłowni za pomocą spalanego opału. I dla tego pranie rozwieszone w kotłowni ładnie schnie (ma temperaturę i wymuszoną cyklicznie wymianę powietrza).

----------


## Bogusław_58

To nie wymiana powietrza suszy pranie w moim domu  :smile: .  Mam kilka ton "suchych" cegieł szamotowych dobrze podgrzanych. Po skończonym paleniu, to one działają jak osuszacz powietrza. Jednak po ociepleniu wełną, dom stał się jeszcze bardziej suchy o jakieś 10-15%.

----------


## ravbc

A co te cegły szamotowe robią z tą wilgocią?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Najprościej mówiąc wciągają ją  :smile: , ponieważ są całkowicie suche po napaleniu. Można też powiedzieć inaczej: dąża do wyrównania swojej wilgotności z otoczeniem. Przez co "otoczenie" oddaje część swojej wilgoci do cegieł.

----------


## cruz

> A co te cegły szamotowe robią z tą wilgocią?


Chłoną, a potem gdy następuje palenie to pod wpływem wymuszonej wentylacji i podgrzewania następuje ich osuszenie.
Ale to samo występuje też w tynku wewnętrznym.

Bogusławie, miałem kiedyś kotłownie w salonie i nie miałem nigdy problemu wilgoci (kocioł posiadał tylko ok 4 cegieł szamotowych). Miałem też potem (w tym samym domu) kaloryfery a kotłownię w kotłowni i zaczęła mi się pojawiać wilgoć na ścianach.
Więc albo kotłownia w salonie, nieszczelne okna i wentylacja grawitacyjna, albo kotłownia w kotłowni, szczelne okna i wentylacja wymuszona (mechaniczna).

----------


## Bogusław_58

Testowałem tę wilgotność w tym smym domu na trzy sposoby: centrlne, ogrzewanie piecem kaflowym i ogrzewanie piecem ceglanym. Ceglany wybiera wilgotność najlepiej. Budynek jest postawiony w dość wilgotnej okolicy i przez to łatwo o kropki na ścianie. Od kiedy mam ceglane urządzenie grzewcze w domu jest sucho i przyjemnie. Okna wymienione na nowe.

----------


## herakles

A co robisz z kominem jak skończysz palić? Przecież on robi hiperwentylacje. Woda w cegłach nie płynie!!!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wesołych świąt !
Woda w cegłach jednak "płynie" ( przenośnia).
Budynek o ktorym piszę nie posiada kotłowni, więc poprzednie ogrzewania były wewnątrz i urzywany był ten sam komin. Centralne z piecem w kuchni wymagalo całodziennego podkładania co wymuszało stałą wymianę powietrza. Przy obecnym ogrzewaniu wystarczy palić kilka godzin na dobę i zamyka się szyber. Od wielu lat mierzę wilgotność, jakbym pracował dla instytutu  :smile: , swego czasu korzystałem z trzech mierników na raz  :smile: .

----------


## herakles

Nie płynie, ja wiem, że ty w to wierzysz, ale nie ma takiej opcji!!! Możesz wkleić szkic tego pieca, i jak szczelny jest szyber?

----------


## surgi22

Przy szczelnym szybrze nie miałby kolega niskiej wilgotności.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Szyber nie wiele tu wnosi.
Mam dwa piece: ten właśnie ceglany o wadze 3.5 t i piec kuchenny z kafli z blatami z żeliwa.
W piecu kuchennym nie ma szybra i najczęściej zapominam zamknąć w nim drzwiczek po paleniu. Można w nim spalić dwa razy więcej drewna niż w ceganym i "żaba" w domu pozostaje prawie taka sama. W ceglanym przepalałem czasami także w lato, gdy były ulewne deszcze i wilgotność na dworze przez dłuższy czas była na poziomie 90%. Taka wilgotność potrafi uruchomić w budynku sporo grzybów więc przepalałem a równocześnie otwierałem okna.
Opisywałem swoje urzadzenie na "Ogrzewaniu ceramicznym". Uaktywnię się ponownie tam za 8 m-cy po nowych przeróbkach.

----------


## herakles

Ja myślę, że ty paląc w tym piecu 3,5t uruchamiasz jakiś mechanizm wentylacji w domu (np. ogrzewasz komin wentylacyjny) albo sam piec jest gorący i nawet długo po napaleniu wywala przez komin duże ilości powietrza. Woda przez cegłę nie popłynie. Wklej proszę linka do opisu tego pieca. A najbardziej mnie interesuje układ kominów w domu, jakbyś jakiś szkic dał, bo bardzo mnie intryguje ten temat i chciałbym go odkryć od początku do końca.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wesołych Świąt !
Nie mam na razie komina wentylacyjnego  :smile:  (od 3 lat zamórowany) a jest za to stałe rozszczelnienie okien. Podczas gotowania posiłków  czy  korzystnia ekstremalnego z porcelany uchyla sie okno. Taki stan wentylacji będzie jeszcze kilka lat aż do dalszej przebudowy budynku.
W wolnych chwilach mogę wkleić link czy zdjęcia ale to nic nie wniesie, ponieważ cegłą woda płynie  :smile:  . Wystarczy włożyć cegłę szamotową na chwilę do wody a po wyjęciu będzie cięższa przynajmniej o 0.5 kg. Można też wysuszyć cegłę do 0 i wystawić pod daszek na podwórko na kilka godzin i ponownie zważyć. Będzie ważyć więcej i ta różnica, to woda. Jeśli więc duży ciężar szamotowy o powierzchni też sporej znajdzie się w pomieszczeniu, to będzie wchłaniał wigoć z tego pomieszczenia aż do czasu gdy wyrówna wilgotność z pomieszczeniem. Jesli jednak ten ciężar ceglany będzie suszony  systematycznie od środka przez gorące suche spaliny, wtedy jego zewnętrzne gabaryty będą pobierac wilgoć od mieszkania i będzie ona wędrować w kierunku środka pieca i wylatywać kominem na zewnątrz.
Nie znalazłem opracowań wyjaśniających te osiągnięte w moim domu zjawisko, więc teoria którą napisałem jest moja. Jeśli piec będzie pokryty szkliwem jak kafle lub czymś podobnym, to zjawiska tego nie będzie a jeśli, to nie mające znaczenia.

----------


## herakles

A może zrób eksperyment. Połóż na piecu cegłę. Zważ ją i odłóż. Napal. I zważ. I opublikuj wyniki. Mimo wszystko myślę, że twój piec uruchamia jakiś mechanizm wentylacji. Ja u siebie mam tak, że w dobre mrozy jak puszczę wentylacje na full(grawitacyjna) to jest tak sucho, że aż "iskry lecą", A mam zwykłe grzejniki, żadnego 3,5t pieca z szamotu.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wesołych Świąt !
Przy dużych mrozach powietrze z dworu nawet mocno wilgotne, zamienia się w domu na mocno suche, dzieki zmianie objętości na większą. Efekt iskrzenia mozna osiągnąć wtedy bardzo latwo nawet bez wentylacji. 
Problem wilgotności w domu jest gdy temperatura na dworzu jest w granicach kilku stopni po wyżej 0 i duzej wilgotności. Wtedy po wejściu do domu nawet jak zostanie podgrzane, to wigotnośc jego już jest duża.
Reasumując, właśnie w takie pogody "angielskie" w domu dzięki ceglanemu systemowi grzewczemu utrzymuje się wigotność w granicy 35-40%. 
Znana jest praktyka, że podzczas mrozów nawilża się powietrze w domu. Obecnie są urzadzenia do zmniejszania wilgotnosci podczas aury cieplejszej i wilgotnej. U mnie taką rolę spełnia piec ceglany.

----------


## herakles

> Wesołych Świąt !
> Przy dużych mrozach powietrze z dworu nawet mocno wilgotne, zamienia się w domu na mocno suche, dzieki zmianie objętości na większą. Efekt iskrzenia mozna osiągnąć wtedy bardzo latwo nawet bez wentylacji. 
> Problem wilgotności w domu jest gdy temperatura na dworzu jest w granicach kilku stopni po wyżej 0 i duzej wilgotności. Wtedy po wejściu do domu nawet jak zostanie podgrzane, to wigotnośc jego już jest duża.
> Reasumując, właśnie w takie pogody "angielskie" w domu dzięki ceglanemu systemowi grzewczemu utrzymuje się wigotność w granicy 35-40%. 
> Znana jest praktyka, że podzczas mrozów nawilża się powietrze w domu. Obecnie są urzadzenia do zmniejszania wilgotnosci podczas aury cieplejszej i wilgotnej. U mnie taką rolę spełnia piec ceglany.


http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilgotn...4%87_powietrza

Nie!!! Nie rozumiesz istoty zjawiska, przeczytaj powyższe. Dzięki zmianie temperatury. To co jest wilgotne w 10st jest w 20st 2 razy suchsze!!! To co jest wilgotne w -20 jest w 20 SUCHE JAK PIEPRZ!!! Zmiana objętości niewiele ma tu do rzeczy. Dlatego sugeruję, że odpalenie twojego pieca uruchamia jakiś mechanizm wentylacji. Przy temperaturze większej jak na dworzu po prostu pomieszczenie schnie na wiór.

To co usilnie opisujesz jest to dokładnie to jak działa SPRAWNA WENTYLACJA.

Aha, wesołych wesołych!!!!

----------


## herakles

I jeszcze, jak nie działa wentylacja, a ludzie chuchają gotują, myją to i tak nawet w -20 będzie w domu wilgotno.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wesołych Świąt !
Najlepiej jak ustawisz dwa higrometry: jeden w domu a drugi na dworze i będziesz sprawdzać pomiary. Do tego proponuję lekturę  z wykresem jak zmienia się wilgotność zimnego powietrza z dworu po podgrzaniu do temperatury pokojowej.
Przy okazji po raz drugi dodam, że powietrze zimne, gdy podgrzewa się do temperatury pokojowej zmienia swoją objętość i dlatego zmienia się wtedy jego wilgotność. Takie pomiary zrobiono już 100 lat temu i taki wykres można odszukać  :smile: .
Chyba to fajne uczucie  :smile:  pisać konstruktorowi, że nie rozumie co zrobił  :smile:  i o czym pisze  :smile: .

----------


## herakles

> Przy okazji po raz drugi dodam, że powietrze zimne, gdy podgrzewa się do temperatury pokojowej zmienia swoją objętość i dlatego zmienia się wtedy jego wilgotność.


No właśnie NIE dlatego!!!! Bo zmienia się TEMPERATURA!!! To jest klucz do wilgotności względnej. Doświadczenie: złap do szklanej butelki trochę powietrza z łazienki i wstaw do lodówki. Objętość się nie zmieni, a woda się wykropli.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wesołych Świąt !
Objętość się jednak zmieni, a poznasz to jak ta butelka będzie z plastyku i włożysz ją nie do lodówki a do zamrażarki.

----------


## nydar

A powiedz Bogusławie 58,czy to powietrze do spalania w tym piecu to czerpiesz z pomieszczenia,czy jakimś odizolowanym kanałem z zewnątrz.

----------


## herakles

Dlatego napisałem SZKLANĄ. Litr to litr, szkło się nie skurczy, woda się wykropli. Ja wiem, że plastikowa butelka się skurczy, ale my chcemy zachować objętość i dowieść, że nie od jej zmiany zależy wilgotność względna. Oczywiście troszkę tam zależy na pewno, ale w porównaniu z temperaturą ma to marginalne znaczenie.

----------


## owp

Wtrącę się, bo zaciekawił mnie temat ciśnienia i wilgotności.  :smile: 
Po mojemu to ciśnienie wypływa ze zmiany gęstości (gęstość = masa - wilgotność zmniejsza, do objętości - ciepło zwiększa). Im mniejsza gęstość, tym większe ciśnienie.
No chyba, że czegoś nie zrozumiałem... :smile: 
Tak więc nie ciśnienie wpływa na wilgotność, tylko na odwrót.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Możesz zastosować butelkę szklaną ale wtedy, by wiedzieć co się w tej butelce dzieje, należałoby się posłużyć wmontowanym w nią ciśnieniomierzem, przy hermetycznie zamkniętej butelce. Przy butelce plastykowej aparatura pomiarowa jest zbędna, gdyż butelka w zamrażarce zmniejszy objętość. Zjawisko zmiany objętości powietrza wykorzystują przy wekowaniu. Zakręca się słoik na gorąco, a po wystygnięciu jest w nim podciśnienie, które aż wciąga pokrywkę ku słoikowi.
Trochę mnie już Herakles nudzi ta dyskusja na poziomie tabliczki mnożenia do dziesięciu. Proponuję w ciągu paru dni trochę doczytać jak to jest z tą wilgotnością, temperaturą i co się dzieje z powietrzem pod wpływem temperatury i dlaczego. Tak przynajmniej zrobiłem 10 lat temu, a potem zacząłem wszystko mierzyć, by pozbyć się z własnej głowy "obiegowych" opinii. Możemy opowiadać "wszystko" a pomiar czujnikiem jest nie do przeskoczenia. Na pewno nie wszystko udało mi się zrozumieć jednak udało mi się dobrze dosuszyć mieszkanie przy pomocy pieca z cegieł, a w silne mrozy gdy wskazówka higrometru( włosowego) spada po niżej skali jakby się już popsuł, nie ma strzelania iskrami. Powietrze w domu nie osiąga silnej elektryzacji po mimo osiągniętej suchości. Tutaj tez by się przydał miernik, ale nie mam zamiaru w to już inwestować, ponieważ sama wiedza że nie strzela już mi wystarczy. 
Sprawą zająłem się również z zainteresowań medycznych, czyli tematem wpływu wilgotności na rozwój grzybów, które ewentualnie się uruchamiają i co z tego może wynikać dla zdrowia. Postanowiłem osiągnąć wilgotność powietrza w mieszkaniu na poziomie nie większym jak ok. 40%. Nie chcąc inwestować w kosztowne urządzenia do utrzymywania takiej wilgotności z konstruowałem urządzenie grzewcze, które taką wilgotność potrafi "wypracować".
W budownictwie osiągnięto perfekcję w ocieplaniu i dopiera od kilkunastu lat zwrócono uwagę na parametry powietrza: wilgotność i elektryzację w tych dobrze ocieplonych domach. Do tego celu można nabyć sprzęt z różnej półki cenowej  :smile: .

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie chodzi Nydar o powietrze dostarczane do pieca.
Kaloryfer wiesz jak działa: kreci powietrzem w pomieszczeniu. Piec robi tak samo z tym że odbiera z tego powietrza wilgoć co nie potrafi kaloryfer  :smile: . Kaloryfer te powietrze tylko kieruje w górę.

----------


## herakles

Bogusław, jesteś odporny na wiedzę jak diabli, fizyka szkoła podtsawowa. Weź kurka ten słoik do łazienki po kąpieli! Zamknij go tam, wsadź do lodówki i zobacz co się stanie! Woda się w nim pojawi!!! Skąd ta woda? Objętość się nie zmieniła, więc woda skąd? Obala to twoją teorię. co Cię to kosztuje, nie masz słoika? Jedyne co możesz stracić to przyznanie na forum, że w słoiku była kropelka wody albo dwie. Zrób moje doświadczenie. A ja w zamian stanę dziś 3 razy na głowie! Specjalnie dla Ciebie!!!

Oczywiście, że ciśnienie spadnie, tak działa każdy silnik, zmienia się temperatura i zmienia się ciśnienie gazów(równanie stanu coś Ci mówi), tyle że słoikiem najczęściej jest cylinder. Zmiana ciśnienia powoduje ruch tłoka i zmianę objętości. Masz auto? A myślisz dlaczego jeździ? Ale w tych zagadnieniach wilgotność nie ma znaczenia. My tu rozmawiamy o tym, że powietrze, które na dworzu ma wilgotność 95% po tym jak wpadnie do domu i zostanie ogrzane ma wilgotność 40%(to samo powietrze, czy zmieniło objętość czy nie nie ma to znaczenia) i wysusza wszystko co jest w pomieszczeniu na wiór, po czym je opuszcza jako powietrze z wilgotnością powiedzmy 50% przez kratkę wentylacyjną. To jest mechanizm, który działa u Ciebie. Zbadałeś go doskonale higiometrem. Ale nie zauważyłeś wymiany powietrza w pomieszczeniu, tylko uważasz cały czas, że to szamotka cudownie chłonie wodę. Odpalenie takiego 3,5 tonowego pieca uruchamia po prostu jakiś mechanizm wentylacji, którego nie zbadałeś.

Jeszcze jedno doświadczenie. Weź ten sam słoik i włóż do niego higiometr. Zamknij szczelnie. Zobacz co się dzieje na higiometrze jak zmienia się temperatura. Pamiętaj objętość się nie zmienia. (Wklęsłość pokrywki pomińmy, bo jest naprawdę minimalna). Możesz do doświadczenie powtórzyć z jakimś plastikowym plastycznym naczyniem, nawet z torebką foliową. Ta zmiana objętości ma znaczenie minimalne.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pierwsza sprawa to jak szczoteczkę do zębów z łazienki, zamkniesz do lodówki, to może na niej też wystąpić rosa choć nie jest hermetycznym słoikiem. Po drugie po co badać jak ciepłe powietrze zachowa się w lodówce, ponieważ nie mieszkamy w warunkach lodówki, a wręcz odwrotnie w ciepłym mieszkaniu, do którego musimy wpuścić zimne powietrze jak z lodówki lub zamrażarki. Interesować nas powinna jaką wilgotność osiągnie powietrze zimne po wejściu do domu i podgrzaniu do temperatury pokojowej. Można to sobie pomierzyć lub skorzystać z gotowych pomiarów, które na pewno można wygoglać.

----------


## herakles

Rosa się pojawi jak ją WYJMIESZ!!!

----------


## Bogusław_58

Ten tajemniczy mechanizm w moim domu to coś ponad12 m2 suchej powierzchni, która odbiera wilgoć od powietrza.Powoduje ta powierzchnia, że wilgotność nie rośnie a jest na stałym poziomie  :smile: .

----------


## adam_mk

A ten piec tylko stoi czy też w nim czasem palisz?
Bo jak palisz to uruchamiasz wentylację NATURALNĄ.

Adam M.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Palę w nim raz na dobę przez 1-4 godziny, w zależności od siły mrozu  :smile:  .

----------


## herakles

Więcej, jak nie uszczelnisz go na czas niepalenia(a uszczelniasz???) to tym kominem zasuwa wentylacja jak ....

----------


## Bogusław_58

Pisałem już że miałem w domu piec co, który chodził na powietrze z mieszkania 24 godziny na dobę i efektów takich nie było. Napisałem też, że mam drugi piec kuchenny z kafli i z płytą żeliwną do gotowania na niej i paląc w nim nie osiąga się takich efektów. 
Wiem, że to nie na Twoją głowę Herakles  :smile:  . 
Żeby było jeszcze bardziej niewiarygodnie to powiem, że w poprzedniej wersji pieca(wytwornicy), gdy się nagrzał do 80 *C spodnie z dżinsu  schły na nim 45 minut a skarpety w 8. Z ciekawości mierzyłem wielokrotnie ten czas z zegarkiem  :smile: .
Są na świecie rzeczy, co się nie śnią fizjologom.

----------


## Teves

> Jaka wełna i co się dzieje ?


Rockwool toprock jest za sucho nie  ma pieca  :smile: 

BTW

Słyszałeś takie powiedzenie: jak Ci trzecia osoba mówi że jesteś chory to idź i.... poczytaj wykres Moliera

----------


## Bogusław_58

Wykres czy jego brak nie wpływa na wilgotność w mieszkaniu.
Kontaktowałem się w sprawie wilgotności z kilkoma osobami zamieszkującymi różne tereny Polski. Mieli inną wilgotność  w swoim regionie. W czasie gdy ja musiałem pracować nad osuszaniem, to u nich trzeba było nawilżać. Najlepiej jak zna się bieżącą wilgotność powietrza na dworze i można ją odczytać również w domu. Wtedy nie ma mitów tylko są wnioski z pomiarów  :smile:  .
Wilgotność na zewnątrz mam sporą, ze względu na zbiorniku wodne w pobliżu  :smile: .

----------


## herakles

> Wykres czy jego brak nie wpływa na wilgotność w mieszkaniu.
> Kontaktowałem się w sprawie wilgotności z kilkoma osobami zamieszkującymi różne tereny Polski. Mieli inną wilgotność  w swoim regionie. W czasie gdy ja musiałem pracować nad osuszaniem, to u nich trzeba było nawilżać. Najlepiej jak zna się bieżącą wilgotność powietrza na dworze i można ją odczytać również w domu. Wtedy nie ma mitów tylko są wnioski z pomiarów  .
> Wilgotność na zewnątrz mam sporą, ze względu na zbiorniku wodne w pobliżu .


Wilgotność zewnętrzną mierzysz w domu?

Weź słoik, wsadź tam higiometr i pobiegaj z nim od dworu przez dom po lodówkę i zamrażarkę. Zrób te pomiary i wyciągnij wnioski. Słoik jest po to, żeby było TO SAMO powietrze i TA SAMA objętość. Początkowe powietrze złap na dworzu.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Manewry, które proponujesz są nie do wykonania, a jeśli już to będą mało wiarygodne. Poza tym poco.
Mnie interesowało utrzymanie wilgotności w domu na poziomie nie większym jak ok 40% i to było celem. Osiągnąłem to przy pomocy urządzenia grzewczego z cegieł. I  po co tyle krzyku ??? bo chyba, to nikomu nie przeszkadza ???  :smile: .

----------


## owp

Ha ha, 4 strony o tym,czy piec wysusza, czy wentylacja  :smile:  A nie przyszło Wam do głowy, że i jedno i drugie?

----------


## herakles

Oczywiście, że oba. Piec jest napędem wentylacji. Natomiast cudownie płynącą wodę przez szamot niestety wkładam między bajki. W tej dyskusji nie ma kompromisu, jest prosta fizyka.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Drugi piec podłączony pod ten sam kanał dymny nie wysusza, choć spali dwa razy więcej opału.
Niestety nikogo to nie rusza.
Dla mnie piece inne jak do co, to nic nowego, gdyż znam je jeszcze z dzieciństwa. Kiedyś były w każdym domu i jako chłopak znałem już co mogą, a co nie.Dla tych co tego tematu nigdy nie dotknęli, jest to jak bajka o żelaznym wilku.

----------


## herakles

Bo drugi piec nie uruchamia wentylacji, wali więcej ciepła w komin, piec szamotowy ma dużo większą sprawność, 3,5t kanałów dymnych zgadza się? Jak wygląda u ciebie sprawa zamknięcia pieców(te dolne drzwiczki) podczas palenia jak i po?

Ma pewnie też mniejszą powierzchnię grzewczą. Mniej kotłuje powietrze w domu. Weź napal w tym szamotowym i pochodź po izbie ze świeczką, zobaczysz o czym mówię.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Nie mam w domu świecy  :smile:  i chyba już czas zakończyć poszukiwania tego mechanizmu  :smile:  .

----------


## Teves

> Nie mam w domu świecy  i chyba już czas zakończyć poszukiwania tego mechanizmu  .


jak mechanizm nie odpowiada obowiązującym prawom fizyki , tym gorzej dla fizyki  :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Tak, ta fizyka powinna się trochę doszkolić  :smile: .
Nie wierzycie, że piec z cegieł wysusza mieszkanie i szukacie wentylacji, który ten piec uruchamia, po skończonym paleniu.
No więc mam drugi piec, w którym mogę palić od rana do wieczora i dużo opału spalić i jego efektywność w osuszaniu powietrza w domu jest niewielka. Opału pójdzie dwa razy więcej i wentylacja przez drzwiczki pieca działa na 100% przez 12 godzin i nic...
Po prostu koledzy mało wiecie o szamocie.
W hutach gdzie są piece szamotowe do jakiś wytopów i gdy taki piec przez jakiś czas ma przerwę w pracy, to następne nagrzanie pieca zaczyna się od wstępnego osuszenia, ponieważ cegły chłoną wodę od powietrza i należy je najpierw odparować, ponieważ gotując się w cegłach mogłaby je niszczyć. Osobiście słyszałem gotowanie się wody w cegłach szamotowych, przyniesionych spod zadaszonej wiaty i wmontowanej w piec. takie efekty znają chyba wszyscy zdunowie.

----------


## herakles

Woda nie płynie w szamocie! Jak odpalasz 12m2 powierzchni grzewczej pieca, to MUSI WSZYSTKO wyschnąć na wiór. Adpal tam 12m2 powierzchni grzewczej grzejników, efekt ten sam. Dlaczego nie odpowiesz na moje pytania odnośnie zamknięć pieców? Jak działa wentylacja w twojej chałupie? Proste pytania, a ty tylko gadasz jak to woda z siłą wodospadu po szamocie śmiga.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Już Ci odpowiadałem: piec szamotowy zamykam a kuchennego nie. Gdy w domu był piec CO, drzwiczki miał otwarte cały dzień a powierzchnia kaloryferów ogromna. Sprawdzałem więc wilgotność w domu trzema urządzeniami grzewczymi i przy szamocie mam to co szukałem. 
Podobne wynalazki jak pamiętam z "przeszłości" ludzie posiadali i o tym nawet rozmawiali. Szczególnie kobiety wydziwiały ze względu na dużą ilość "kotów", które zbierały się co dzień wokół takich urządzeń, a one musiały je sprzątać i o to miały pretensje. Nawet "zbiorowo" poszukiwano przyczyny tego zabrudzenia. Pamiętam też zadowolenie tych samych Dam, gdy ogrzewanie zmieniono na kaloryfery (CO), ponieważ zniknął "tajemniczy" brud. 
Tak działa mój ceglak: wilgotność nie rośnie ale co dzień mam szufelkę kotów  :smile:  .
Zjawiska, o których piszę do lat 60 były uważane za normalne, wiec nie było pewnie potrzeby ich opisywać i w książkach o ogrzewaniu z tamtych czasów są tylko wzmianki o tym. Lata 70 przyniosły CO i o piecach całkowicie zapomniano a literatura stała się zbędna. Kto to mógłby to dziś przebadać wiarygodnie?????????????mi się nie chce bo trzeba zainwestować w sprzęt pomiarowy co się go nie da przeskoczyć. Wprawdzie są na świecie producenci dobrych pieców: Temp Cast, Tulikivi i inni ale dobrze chyba prosperują po mimo braku takich badań. Widocznie rynek ich nie potrzebuje :smile: .
A może Ty Herakles zrobisz takie badania ?????????????

----------


## herakles

> a kuchennego nie.


wieje przez ten kuchenny? Możesz sprawdzić, jaką zapalniczką, czy przez fajerki i drzwiczki wieje? Zarówno jak palisz jak i nie palisz?

----------


## herakles

Apropos lat 60... wiesz jaka taka chałupa jest dziurawa. Sama się wentyluje, bez kratek.

A i wiesz jakie ciepły komin ma ssanie? Jak odkurzacz ciągnie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Ciągnie przez ten kuchenny  podczas palenia i po zaprzestaniu. Podobnie było z piecem CO. Jednak takiego cudu osuszenia nie było, jak to się dzieje z tym ceglanym  :smile: .
Miałem nawet pokusę przypomnieć o takich piecach dla "powodzian" a nawet zaproponować projekt uproszczonego pieca do osuszania, ale wystraszyłem się betonowych mózgów w polskim piekle  :smile: .

----------


## herakles

Czyli masz sprawną wentylacje, ogromną powierzchnię grzewczą. Co w tym dziwnego, że jest sucho? Nie musi żadna rzeka szamotem płynąć!


Ja to bym raczej postarał się rozwiązać problem, dlaczego nie było sucho jak paliłeś w pozostałych piecach. Może ten piec z szamotu jest po prostu grzewczo super wydajny. Nie odczuwasz tego bo dużą część ciepła zabiera Ci wentylacja, bo jak masz w domu 26st(wytrzymujesz w swetrze) albo i 28(ihahaaaa) a na dworzu 0 to różnica ciśnień spora i wentylacja zasuwa jak głupia.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Ale opornie wchodzi Ci do głowy.
Piec kuchenny może pracować cały dzień przy otwartej"wentylacji" i nie osuszy mieszkania.Zamykamy jego "wentylację" i palimy w ceglaku kilka godzin, po czym zamykamy jego "wentylację" i w domu robi się sucho. Mam nadzieje i to mnie pociesza, że nie jesteś jebnięty i nie pisze na darmo  :smile: .

----------


## autorus

A wam się wątki nie pomyliły? To jest o ociepleniu a nie wentylacji   :smile:

----------


## jar.os

> A wam się wątki nie pomyliły? To jest o ociepleniu a nie wentylacji


Tytuł wątka jest mylący i cza go zmienić na - ,,, Doświadczenia domorosłych zdunów ''

----------


## autorus

:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Hehe 
Przeczytałem wszystkie podręczniki dla zdunów wydane przez dawny Instytut Ciepłownictwa i niemal wszystko co wydano w Polsce w tym temacie po 60 roku oraz zajmuje się piecami od 10 lat. Ciekawy kiedy awansuję na "niedomorosłego" ????? ...w Polsce raczej nigdy.

----------


## herakles

> Ale opornie wchodzi Ci do głowy.
> Piec kuchenny może pracować cały dzień przy otwartej"wentylacji" i nie osuszy mieszkania.Zamykamy jego "wentylację" i palimy w ceglaku kilka godzin, po czym zamykamy jego "wentylację" i w domu robi się sucho. Mam nadzieje i to mnie pociesza, że nie jesteś jebnięty i nie pisze na darmo .


Rozmawiamy o cudownym przewodnictwie wodnym szamotu, a nie o żadnej wentylacji.

Nie wiem jaki masz piec kuchenny, ale jeśli taki jak myślę (palenisko płyta żeliwna i dalej do komina) to on po prostu kiepsko grzeje. Jak masz ten szamotowy to rozgrzewasz powietrze do 30 a może i 50 st. Toć takie ciepłe powietrze spierdziela gdzie popadnie. A taki kuchenny to zależy jaki(możesz go opisać?).

Woda w szamocie nie płynie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Woda jednak idzie przez fundament betonowy do góry  :smile: , dlatego stawia się przegrodę z papy(izolacja). GDYBAM, że tu jest coś podobnego ale musiałbym zaopatrzyć się w mierniki wilgoci do mierzenia jej w cegłach. Sprawa była w latach 50 najprawdopodobniej "badana" fachowo ale wspomniano o tym tylko w 2-3 zdaniach w pewnym podręczniku, bo wtedy sprawa była dla wszystkich oczywista, gdyż w okresie zimowym rozsychały się drewniane podłogi i wszystko co w domu było z drewna. Już na wiosnę wszystko wracało do normy :smile: .
Piec taki jak opisałeś z płytą, która się dobrze nagrzewa i grzeje zbiornik wody w łazience. Nazywam go złodziejem ale chyba wybiła już jego godzina, bo w tym roku nowym buduję kuchenny "wypasiony" co nagrzeje wodę, nagrzeje płytę(mniejszą) i cegły które odbiorą wilgoć od powietrza  :smile: .

----------


## herakles

No przecież taki piec grzeje 10% tego co ten szamotowy i jeszcze wężownice w nim masz, a jak go zgasisz to od razu zimno.... no to wentylacja po prostu nie ma napędu.

2-3 zdania, niewiele nie? Rozsychanie podłóg to standard nawet w dzisiejszych czasach wszędzie tam gdzie ogrzewa się grubo ponad 20*C. Kto ma "kotłownie"(  :smile:  ) w salonie i lubi w niej poszaleć, a do tego drewnianą podłogę doskonale o tym wie, bo jego podłoga zimą się "zmienia".

Proponuję faktycznie przenieść się do wentylacji jeśli chcesz kontynuować tę dyskusję:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przek!/page102

----------


## Bogusław_58

Myślę,że zamkniemy temat, razem ze starym rokiem  :smile: .

----------


## owp

Ja tylko nie wiem dlaczego nagrzana cegła wilgotnieje, inne materiały się na ogół suszą. Może to działa tak, ze jak piec jest zimny, to wtedy cegły wyciągają wilgoć, a po zapaleniu wysychają?

----------


## jar.os

> Hehe 
> Przeczytałem wszystkie podręczniki dla zdunów wydane przez dawny Instytut Ciepłownictwa i niemal wszystko co wydano w Polsce w tym temacie po 60 roku oraz zajmuje się piecami od 10 lat. Ciekawy kiedy awansuję na "niedomorosłego" ????? ...w Polsce raczej nigdy.


A no to zmienia postać rzeczy ..... :big grin: zwracam honor ...

----------


## zorfina

Witam.
To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc bardzo proszę o wyrozumiałość."Czytaczem" forum jestem od wielu miesięcy. Przygotowujemy się do budowy naszego domu, pytań mnóstwo...Oczywiście, im więcej tematów przeczytanych, tym więcej wątpliwości.
Zatem - na początek - sprawa ocieplenia domu i garażu.
Dom parterowy 150 m2 pow. całkowitej (parteru), poddasze użytkowe, skosy betonowe, ocieplenie ok. 50 cm. Ogrzewanie prądem (pompą ciepła?)
Dom będzie budowany na ciepłej płycie grzewczej, garaż też na płycie, ale bez ocieplenia pod płytą. Przyjęliśmy "full" ocieplenie - 30 cm styropianu 0, 031. OZC jeszcze niezrobiony. Garaż będzie "przyklejony" do domu, obniżony o 15 cm, ściana między domem a garażem też ocieplona 30 cm styropianu jw.
W garażu nie chcę kłaść żadnych płytek, podłoga tylko zatarta. Tynkować od wewnątrz też nie zamierzamy. Adam_mk wskazywał, jak ważne jest uszczelnienie szpar ściany domu (będzie silka/silikaty). Architekt na ocieplenie ścian garażu przewidział 10 cm styropianu. Ściany pod styropianem będą uszczelnione wg wskazań. I pytanie - czy ocieplenie ścian garażu pozwoli utrzymać tam temperaturę powyżej zera? Czy uszczelnienie szpar wewnętrznych (od środka garażu) i pomalowanie go będzie wystarczające, by utrzymać tam tę temperaturę (+ 0).
Będę wdzięczna za opinię i porady.
Pozdrawiam
zorfina

----------


## Premier79

Witam
Pytanie do fachowców:
Czy ktoś stosował Cekol c-35?
http://www.cekol.pl/oferta/zastosowa...ekol-c-35.html

Chciałem zrobić elewację na gładko. Normalnie styropian klejony na grzbień + warstwa zbrojna (siatka + klej) i na to cekol. 
Potem żyrafą to potraktować. Na to jakąś dobrą farbę - jasny kolor.

Chodzi mi o wytrzymałość takiego tynku. Jak to z upływem lat będzie wyglądać zakładając że wszystko będzie poprawnie wykonane.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## darkob

Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu aż tak gładko bo jak drugą warstwe kleju sie packą z filcem  przytrze to jest wystarczająco równo.im bardziej gladko tym bardziej przy mocnym słońcu widać nierówności.

----------


## GOSC12_3

Witam, fajny wątek. Na pewno przeczytam go od deski do deski, ale w międzyczasie moze ktos mi pomoze.
Dom ma piwnicę- nieocieploną, nieogrzewaną. Jest ona niska- około 170-180cm. Teraz robimy remont parteru. Chciałabym jakoś ocieplić stop piwnicy- pogłoge parteru. Nie chcę od strony piwnicy, bo tylko ja bym sie tam zmiesciła po remoncie, a reszta musiałaby się schylać. Strop, co udało mi sie zauważyć, to beton i wylewka. Żadnego ocieplenia. Teraz wypadałoby położyć kafle lub drewno i gotowe, ale póki jest możliwośc moze przydałoby sie ocieplić. Tylko jak? Info jakie znalazłam to 5cm styro na podłodze i 15cm pod sufitem. Ocieplany strop odpada. Czy ma sens kładzenia 5cm styro? Czy to cos da? Więcej bym nie chciała, bo to znacznie by mi zmniejszyło wysokość pokoi.
Sorki za chaos, za duzo myśli w głowie.

----------


## Bogusław_58

5cm na podłogę tez ma sens.
Styropiany różnią się współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła(lambda). Im mniejszy współczynnik tym cieńszy może być styropian. Trzeba więc szukać najcieplejszego styropianu.

----------


## GOSC12_3

Dziękuje serdecznie za odp.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Proszę, wytłumaczcie blondynce, jak poprawnie ocieplić nasze poddasze  :ohmy: 
W projekcie mamy 20cm wełny na skosach, ale chcemy dać więcej - 25cm chyba będzie optymalnie (czy nie?). Krokwie mają 18cm grubości, nad nimi jest folia paroprzepuszczalna i dachówka cementowa. Czy pierwszą warstwę wełny mamy dać 18cm - tak jak krokwie, czy 15cm i zachować 2-3cm szczeliny między wełną a membraną? Znalazłam w necie, że jak jest "dobra" membrana, to powinno być ocieplenia na styk - to prawda? Mamy folię Koramic Kora Classic 3-warstwową - to jest dobrej jakości membrana, czy nie?

Nad sypialniami na stryszku ( w tym "trójkącie") mamy mieć rozprowadzoną instalację do wm i rekuperator. Ponoć trzeba ocieplić wtedy cały ten stryszek - może być już cieńsza warstwa wełny, czy dalej ciągnąć 25cm? Stryszek jest niemały, więc koszty się liczą...

----------


## Bogusław_58

"Polak potrafi" no więc kombinuje na wszystkie sposoby. Przy ociepleniach te kombinacje się słabo sprawdzają.
Ocieplenie dawane między krokwie się nie sprawdza dobrze, gdyż powstają szczeliny między ociepleniem a krokwiami. Jeśli założona wełna jest prawidłowo i takie szczeliny nie powstaną z czasem, to żywotność krokiew i tak nie będzie zbyt duża w porównaniu z krokwiami mającymi dostęp do wolnego powietrza. Dlatego ocieplenie powinno być robione pod krokwiami co wiąże się z kosztem budowania wzmocnień.
W Polsce grubość ocieplenia jest zawsze jakoś drażliwa dla inwestora i pamiętam rozmowy dotyczące kilku centymetrów ocieplenia na ścianach i suficie. Jednak kamery termowizyjne są bezlitosne i dlatego na świecie ocieplają dachy nawet w grubości 40 cm. Oczywiście można kombinować tak jak piszesz ale cudu termicznego nie będzie.

----------


## .:migotka:.

> "Polak potrafi" no więc kombinuje na wszystkie sposoby. Przy ociepleniach te kombinacje się słabo sprawdzają.
> Ocieplenie dawane między krokwie się nie sprawdza dobrze, gdyż powstają szczeliny między ociepleniem a krokwiami. Jeśli założona wełna jest prawidłowo i takie szczeliny nie powstaną z czasem, to żywotność krokiew i tak nie będzie zbyt duża w porównaniu z krokwiami mającymi dostęp do wolnego powietrza. Dlatego ocieplenie powinno być robione pod krokwiami co wiąże się z kosztem budowania wzmocnień.
> W Polsce grubość ocieplenia jest zawsze jakoś drażliwa dla inwestora i pamiętam rozmowy dotyczące kilku centymetrów ocieplenia na ścianach i suficie. Jednak kamery termowizyjne są bezlitosne i dlatego na świecie ocieplają dachy nawet w grubości 40 cm. Oczywiście można kombinować tak jak piszesz ale cudu termicznego nie będzie.


To do mnie? 

Ocieplenie będzie między krokwiami i pod nimi. Pytania moje były trzy:
- Czy 25cm wełny to optymalna grubość? Nie mam aspiracji na wybudowanie domu pasywnego... Cudu termicznego też się nie spodziewam, wystarczy komfort i zachowanie zdrowego rozsądku.
- Czy zachowywać szczelinę między membraną a wełną, czy nie?
- I ostatnie: jak dobrać grubość ocieplenia nad sypialniami, na stryszku?

Może mi pomóc?

----------


## herakles

Już teraz chciałabyś odpowiedź na tacy i to za darmo, a forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy i proces ten obserwować. Bousław w swojej wypowiedzi zawarł potężną dawkę wiedzy aby nakierować Cię na właściwe tory. Niestety budujesz "bieda domek", jak chcesz wybudować prawdziwy dom, zacznij od lektury tego wątku od początku. Wątek ma jedyne 39 stron więc nie ma co płakać, są wątki po 400 i na nich też jedyną radą też jest ich przeczytanie. Nikt Ci nie odpowie tu na zadane pytanie, gdyż sposób jego zadania sugeruje całkowity brak zrozumienia zjawisk powstających w tej części domu z twojej strony. Przeczytaj, WARTO!

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Już teraz chciałabyś odpowiedź na tacy i to za darmo, a forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy i proces ten obserwować. Bousław w swojej wypowiedzi zawarł potężną dawkę wiedzy aby nakierować Cię na właściwe tory. Niestety budujesz "bieda domek", jak chcesz wybudować prawdziwy dom, zacznij od lektury tego wątku od początku. Wątek ma jedyne 39 stron więc nie ma co płakać, są wątki po 400 i na nich też jedyną radą też jest ich przeczytanie. Nikt Ci nie odpowie tu na zadane pytanie, gdyż sposób jego zadania sugeruje całkowity brak zrozumienia zjawisk powstających w tej części domu z twojej strony. Przeczytaj, WARTO!


Ten lekceważący ton wypowiedzi świadczy wyłącznie o twoim poziomie kultury, lub raczej jej totalnym braku. Słów mi brak...
Jesteście gotowi prowadzić wielostronicowe dyskusje - za przeproszeniem - o dupie Maryni, a jak proszę o konkretną poradę, to dostaję w odpowiedzi: \" forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy"  :WTF:  ??

Wódki z tobą nie piłam, żebyś się mógł tak do mnie zwracać.

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Już teraz chciałabyś odpowiedź na tacy i to za darmo, a forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy i proces ten obserwować. Bousław w swojej wypowiedzi zawarł potężną dawkę wiedzy aby nakierować Cię na właściwe tory. Niestety budujesz "bieda domek", jak chcesz wybudować prawdziwy dom, zacznij od lektury tego wątku od początku. Wątek ma jedyne 39 stron więc nie ma co płakać, są wątki po 400 i na nich też jedyną radą też jest ich przeczytanie. Nikt Ci nie odpowie tu na zadane pytanie, gdyż sposób jego zadania sugeruje całkowity brak zrozumienia zjawisk powstających w tej części domu z twojej strony. Przeczytaj, WARTO!


Ten lekceważący ton wypowiedzi świadczy wyłącznie o twoim poziomie kultury, lub raczej jej totalnym braku. Słów mi brak...
Jesteście gotowi prowadzić wielostronicowe dyskusje - za przeproszeniem - o dupie Maryni, a jak proszę o konkretną poradę, to dostaję w odpowiedzi " forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy"  :WTF: 

Wódki z tobą nie piłam, żebyś się mógł tak do mnie zwracać.

----------


## herakles

> Ten lekceważący ton wypowiedzi świadczy wyłącznie o twoim poziomie kultury, lub raczej jej totalnym braku. Słów mi brak...
> Jesteście gotowi prowadzić wielostronicowe dyskusje - za przeproszeniem - o dupie Maryni, a jak proszę o konkretną poradę, to dostaję w odpowiedzi " forumowicze chcą popatrzeć jak opornie Ci wchodzi wiedza do głowy" 
> 
> Wódki z tobą nie piłam, żebyś się mógł tak do mnie zwracać.


Jakbym Ci powiedział jak to zrobić, to byś powiedziała, że bredzę, twój majster by utwierdził Cię w tym przekonaniu i  zrobiłabyś tak jak mu wygodniej, a nie jak jest dla Ciebie najlepiej. A ja z troski o Twoją osobę i twoją kieszeń chciałem jakoś namówić Cię do poznania tej wiedzy która jest w tym wątku zawarta i troszkę niestandardowego podejścia do tematy, gdyż standardowo wykonane ocieplenie to BADZIEW. Cóż wolisz dywagować nad formą niż nad treścią, twoja sprawa!

----------


## autorus

Ocieplenie będzie między krokwiami i pod nimi. Pytania moje były trzy:
- Czy 25cm wełny to optymalna grubość? Nie mam aspiracji na wybudowanie domu pasywnego... Cudu termicznego też się nie spodziewam, wystarczy komfort i zachowanie zdrowego rozsądku.  - zależy od parametrów wełny, 
- Czy zachowywać szczelinę między membraną a wełną, czy nie? zawsze musi być odstęp
- I ostatnie: jak dobrać grubość ocieplenia nad sypialniami, na stryszku? Aby dobrać grubość ocieplenia należy wykonać OZC

----------


## trzydychy

Dzień dobry. Potrzebuję porady w kilku kwestiach. Nie wiem od czego zacząć i pewnie coś poplączę, wybaczcie. Przeczytałem pół internetu i większość forum, ale nie ma to jak własny post.

Mieszkam w starej kamienicy na poddaszu i do mojego mieszkania przylega strych. Obecnie przechowuję tam narzędzia, nieużywane rzeczy i wieszam pranie, przeznaczenia pomieszczenia zmieniać nie chcę. Chciałbym tylko wszystko zabudować, pomalować - byle nie wiało i nie kurzyło się tak bardzo. Nie wiem tylko jak się do tego zabrać. 

Kilka informacji: 
- brak deskowania, widać dachówkę i sporo szpar między nimi. majstry ze spółdzielni kiedyś wszystko zagipsowali od wewnątrz bo się lało i nawiewało śniegu w zimę. oczywiście dach pracuje, więc ten gips się w kilku miejscach wykruszył, stąd dziury. pomimo kilku dziur od dawna nie zaobserwowałem przecieków.
- skos 16m2, sufit/strop 10m2
- brak okien, tylko wyłaz
- legary szerokości 15cm

załączę rysunek poglądowy. brązowym kolorem oznaczone legary, czerwonym to co chciałbym zabudować, a ten prostokąt po prawej to mieszkanie.  :wink: 



co chciałbym osiągnąć:
- żeby nie wiało
- żeby się nie kurzyło 
- fajnie byłoby, gdyby w zimę dało się tam wejść w cieplejszej bluzie, a nie kurtce zimowej 

+ strych nie będzie ogrzewany
+ będzie wywieszane pranie

teraz do Was Panie i Panowie pytanie. 
1. co na skos? z racji tego, że do zabudowy jest względnie mało - jestem w stanie zainwestować w jakąś izolacje. tylko czy to ma sens? nie chcę bawić się w stelaże, więc płyty będę kręcić do legarów. zostanie mi 15cm izolacji między krokwiami na nieogrzewanym strychu... folia, wata, folia, płyta? a jeżeli odpuścić sobie izolację, to wystarczy jakaś (jaka?) folia wiatroizolacyjna + płyta osb/gk?

2. co na sufit? na legary chciałbym płytę osb, albo deski żeby kominiarz mi nie wpadł, a od dołu przykręciłbym gk. dać jakąś (jaką?) folię pod osb/deski żeby wyłapywała ewentualne przecieki i nie lało mi się na gk? i tutaj też pozostaje mi 15 cm wolnego miejsca które mogę zapełnić. Jeżeli tak, to czym? Dać ewentualnie jak skos? Od góry – osb/deski, folia, wata, folia, gk?

3. robić coś z tymi szparami po wykruszonym gipsie?

4. na początku i końcu pomieszczenia między ścianą a krokwią mam 6cm szparę, można strzelić pianką?

Także na koniec  przypominam, że nie chcę żadnych domów pasywnych ani nic z tych rzeczy, ma nie wiać w zimę i nie kurzyć się. coś na wzór pomieszczenia gospodarczego,  gdzie leżą narzędzia i wisi pranie. Fajnie byłoby gdyby dało się to jednak minimalnie ocieplić, bo jednak parę razy mi przez noc zamarzła woda w rurze która tym strychem jest puszczona.

5. Dobry temat wybrałem?  :wink:

----------


## marcinrenew

W sprawie ocieplenia poddasza polecam zaglądnąć do dziennika reraham na stronę 6 Domek nad Odrą - link: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=reraham

----------


## Jacek06

Pytanie do Adama _mk

Witaj! Szacunek i ukłony dla Cienie za wiedzę i b. logiczne rozumowanie przy rozwiązywaniu problemów na wielu wątkach. 

Osobiście mam do Ciebie pytanie (również do innych co znają temat choć trochę).

Chcę zastosować na ocieplenie zewnętrzne (późna jesień lub wiosna) zamiast styropianu (ściany 2-warstwowe z mega maxem 24 cm, z Kozłowic)
płyty PIR o grubości 12 lub 14 cm ich izolacyjność cieplna oscyluje "na oko" tak jak 18-22 cm ciepłego styro. Jedyna (tak myślę) wada to jego cena - ok 60 zł m2 "12". Zalety to twardość, b. dobry opór cieplny, b. mała nasiąkliwość no i grubość - nie porażająca jak przy 20 i więcej cm styro. Nie trzeba wtedy np. montować okien w warstwie ocieplenia a i ściana nie robi wrażenia "zamkowej". 
Dlaczego akurat ten rodzaj ocieplenia - trochę już odpowiedziałem, poza tym nie chcę zmieniać wym zewnętrznych budynku dając więcej styro (w projekcie było 12 cm) 
Jak ty zapatrujesz sie na taki rodzaj systemu ocieplenia ścian. Nie należę do tych b. energo i nie będę np montował wentylacji mechanicznej z wymiennikiem c. ale mam zamiar wykonać GWC żwirowy - zastąpi klimę i trochę wymiennik c w okresie zimy. 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## adam_mk

Generalnie - da się taniej uzyskać podobny efekt.
Ale - Ty nie o tym!

Wady tego sposobu termoizolacji to wady każdej izolacji tworzonej z segmentów! (płyt).
Doprowadzenie przegród do stanu "bezspoinowego", litego, nie jest łatwe.
Dodatkowo...
Piszesz o ścianie z ceramiki.
Zwykle pióro-wpust.
W efekcie - sito!
Pomiędzy każde dwa pustaki w dowolnym miejscu da się wcisnąć kartkę papieru na wylot przez ścianę...
Sugerowałbym ZAMKNIĘCIE tych szpar przez zatarcie ściany jaka zaprawą z zewnątrz, przed nakładaniem ocieplenia..
Wewnątrz będzie tynk - to też zamknie szczeliny.
Równie ważna jak grubość termoizolacji (przewodnictwo cieplne) jest SZCZELNOŚĆ domu (konwekcja, unoszenie, przewiewanie).
Czyta się tu czasem, że pizga zimnem ze ścian maxowych w okolicach gniazdek elektrycznych...

Tymi płytami, przy właściwej staranności i dokładności łączenia, da się zrobić przyzwoitą termoizolację.

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> Generalnie - da się taniej uzyskać podobny efekt.


Mógłbyś rozwinąć tę myśl.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Znajomy, który pracuje w Niemczech, powiedział mi że tam nawet styropian do ścian to nie kleją już na punkty i kołki, ale całą powierzchnią tak samo jak wełnę lamelową. 
Klejenie całą powierzchnią likwiduje "ruchomą" poduszkę powietrzną między ścianą a ociepleniem. 
Warunkiem klejenia całą powierzchnią jest prosta ściana  :smile: . 
Na własnym domu wypukłości prostowałem siekierą a wklęsłości tynkiem, aż uzyskałem nierówność nie większą jak 3 mm na 2 m bieżące(kontrola łatą) i na tak równą powierzchnię przykleiłem ocieplenie całą powierzchnią bez kołkowania.

----------


## Jacek06

Dzięki Adam_mk!

Na pewno zastosuję uwagę i pozaklejam szczeliny!

Zdrówka! JaceK :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Zdjęcie bardzo ciekawe.
Placki trzymają się na styropianie a oderwały się od "muru". Można gdybać ze mur był zapylony. Przy klejeniu na placki i tak samo całą powierzchnią mur trzeba dobrze odpylić na mokro lub silnym odkurzaczem. Ta ważna czynność chyba jest pomijana powszechnie przez panów fachowców.

----------


## Olleo

Witam,

Ocieplam właśnie dom wełną Frontrock Max E i jedno mi się nie podoba.

Okna montuje się w warstwie ocieplenia lub (jeśli warstwa nie jest wystarczająco gruba) zlicowane z murem:


Systemy ociepleń zakładają klejenie wełny tak, aby zachodziła powiedzmy 2cm na ościeżnicę okna, by zlikwidować mostki:


Systemy również podają, że wełnę klei się metodą obwiedniowo-punktową:


Ponieważ jednak kleju daje się od 5 do 15mm (na grzebień to 10mm, a w praktyce obwiedniowo-punktową wychodzi 20mm), to wychodzi niestety raczej tak:


Systemy i producenci nic o tym nie mówią (przynajmniej ja nie znalazłem), a wykonawcy z reguły olewają temat.

Wydaje mi się, że na krawędzi płyty zachodzącej na ościeżnicę powinno się zrezygnować z kleju i wypełnić szczelinę pianką montażową. Czy mam rację? A może są jakieś systemowe rozwiązania?

Ponieważ zrobili mi juz tak dwa okna, to chyba będą musieli to skuwać?

----------


## Ifarrg

> To taki teren.
> Blizko wody i roślinności, na ktorej mogą się utrzymać.Ostatnio dzik porył podwórko, gdyż zrezygnowałem z psa, po tym jak w zimie zagryzł 3 sarny. Czasami z okna widzę jelenia ale zdarzają się też łosie. Kiedyś pies zagryzł też bobra niedaleko furtki. Znudziło mi się sprzątać po psie mokrą robotę, za którą mógłbym ponieśc wysoka karę. W ogródku łatwo spotkać gniewosza  a w wiacie na drewno żmiję. Jak idę w lato podwórkiem, to się oglądam . Nie bujam, mieszkam w takim miejscu co się "fizjologom nie śniło".


Jestem na 28 stronie tego tematu, ale nie moge tego nie skomentować. Ja chcę mieszkać u Ciebie, koło Ciebie, albo na Twoim terenie. Nie ważne, chcę mieć taki piękny widok przez okno. Ba, nawet myszy mogę łapać.... Ale raczej nie będzie mi dane ;(

----------


## Olleo

> Jestem na 28 stronie tego tematu, ale nie moge tego nie skomentować. Ja chcę mieszkać u Ciebie, koło Ciebie, albo na Twoim terenie. Nie ważne, chcę mieć taki piękny widok przez okno. Ba, nawet myszy mogę łapać.... Ale raczej nie będzie mi dane ;(


Oby nie  :wink:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Tarzanem może zostać każdy, ale trzeba się długo uczyć  :smile: .

----------


## Żbiku

Witam. A jakby zrobic tak.chudziak.izolacja,styro i tu gwóźdź programu zamiast szczelnej izolacji np membrana paroprzepuszczalna na to betonik.
Wilgoć spod styro bedzie miała jak się wydostać i mniemam że z czasem wyschnie to wszystko i bedzie ok :mad:

----------


## מרכבה

> Czy zachowywać szczelinę między membraną a wełną, czy nie? zawsze musi być odstęp


Odstęp ... trzeba rozciągnąć sznurkami albo drugą naciągniętą membraną ... jak chce się tam zrobić szczelinę ... 

Dobre pytanie o krokwie ... bo nie wytrzymają ... wytrzymają pod jednym warunkiem.
Nie będą stanowić mostka dyfuzyjnego i skraplacza ... co wymaga dolnej warstwy wełny bodaj z 10 cm pod krokwie ... u nas się przyjęło ... jakieś guślarstwo robić budowlane ... oddychające jeszcze ... super .. tylko krokwie jak widać nie lubią puszczanej na oślep pary wodnej w kierunku zewnętrznym bo innym nie bardzo.
Wynika to z różnicy ciśnień pary wodnej ...
http://siwinska.zut.edu.pl/fileadmin..._powietrzu.pdf przy -20 jest około 1 hPa ... a przy 20st ... jest 25 hPa ... spora różnica .. która napędza ten ruchu tej pary wodnej ..
Tylko pojęcie tego pozwala unikać ... niszczenia krokwi.

----------


## putek

> Wydaje mi się, że na krawędzi płyty zachodzącej na ościeżnicę powinno się zrezygnować z kleju i wypełnić szczelinę pianką montażową. Czy mam rację? A może są jakieś systemowe rozwiązania?
> 
> Ponieważ zrobili mi juz tak dwa okna, to chyba będą musieli to skuwać?


Taśmy rozprężne. To byłoby chyba dobre miejsce dla nich.

----------


## flisiu

Witam wszystkich, moj dom jest na etapie SSZ i w przyszlym roku czekaja mnie prace ociepleniowe. dom jest parterowy, poddasze nieuzytkowe. pierwsza moja bolaczka jest ocieplenie stropu. mam wiazary dachowe wiec strop drewniany. dawno temu postanowilem ze ocieple ten strop welna 35cm. tak tez podalem do obliczen OZC. ostatnio na budowie spotkalem sie z moim kierownikiem i zaczelismy rozmawiac na ten temat. i ku mojemu zdziwieniu facet kategorycznie odradzil mi welne, argumentujac ze jest to bardzo slaby material i ciagnie strasznie wilgoc, jako alternatywe podal pianke lub isobooster. oba te rozwiazania sa dosc drogie i raczej mnie na to nie stac. no chyba ze sie myle... chcialbym sie Was doradzic o jakich rzeczach nie moge zapomniec ocieplajac strop welna aby pozniej nie bylo z nia problemow? na co szczegolnie zwrocic uwage. planuje dwie warstwy 20cm+15cm 0.039(ursa). pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Trzymałem kiedyś wełnę mineralną w stodole i nigdy nie była mokra. Teoria o ciągnięciu wody jest jak dla mnie nieprawdziwa. Owszem każdy materiał może ulec zawilgoceniu jeśli nie ma możliwości na odparowanie po zimie, oraz jeśli warstwa ocieplenia jest za cienka i występuje w niej wtedy silny punkt rosy. No bo wiadomo na dworze mróz, a za wełną ciepełko . Poproś majstra o telefon do osoby, która zrobiła sobie ocieplenie z wełny o grubości 35 cm, bo chcesz się z nią skontaktować w tej sprawie  :smile: .

----------


## מרכבה

> bardzo slaby material i ciagnie strasznie wilgoc, jako alternatywe podal pianke lub isobooster


 i on uwierzył ! isokretynizm.
Wyszło im z ITB opór cieplny równy temu co zwykły styropian !!! zapomnij o tym.
W wątku o tym isoobusterze pisałem że można uzyskać efekt deklarowany, taniej. Im ta folia bombelkowa zniszczyła efekt.
Jedna szczelina powietrzna z powłoką alu daje opór cieplny 0,6-0,7 m^2*K/W.
Sorry ale od kierownika budowy trąci czereśniactwe, niestety spotykało się takich inż . Zero swojej wiedzy tylko czereśniackie mądrości powtarza.
Wełnie nic a nic będzie jeśli zrobisz paroizolację, szczelnie pozaklejaną.




> welna aby pozniej nie bylo z nia problemow?


 Paroizolacją aptekarsko wykonana !

----------


## putek

Cześć,

Przestudiowałem cały wątek i pojawiło mi się kilka pytań. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Ściany domu ocieplam styropianem grafitowym, gr. 20cm. Ściany z BK H+H 24cm na klej. Dziury na połączeniach bloczków po "fachowcach" właśnie łatam. Ogrzewanie na całym domu za pomocą "podłogówki" (garaż i piwnice również). 

1. Temat kołkować czy nie kołkować to temat rzeka. Chyba jednak zdecyduję się kołkować. Chciałbym trochę ograniczyć mostki tym spowodowane. Czy zastosowanie termodybli to wystarczające rozwiązanie?
2. Czy na etapie ocieplania ścian wystarczy izolować balkony połączone ze stropem od dołu i od frontu jak kolega ładnie narysował w Paint'cie w poście: rysuneczek ?? Balkony pewnie wyjdą masywne, ale od dołu 10cm styropianu grafitowego powinno zdać egzamin? Góra balkonów będzie obrabiana podczas wylewek. 
3. W jednym poście ktoś zasugerował, że ocieplenie stropu betonowego styropianem z dwóch stron to zły pomysł. Chciałbym sufit w garażu i ścianę między garażem i domem ocieplić styropianem 10cm. Garaż będzie ogrzewany, ale temperatura w nim będzie niska. Nad garażem są pomieszczenia mieszkalne. Czy można ocieplić sufit w garażu i położyć styropian na piętrze pod ogrzewanie podłogowe?
4. Część mieszkalna domu jest podpiwniczona. Jaką grubą izolację zastosować na podłodze? (będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe, jak wspominałem). Czy jest sens izolować sufit w piwnicy (piwnica jest wysoka). Podobnie jak w garażu będzie tam niższa temperatura niż w części mieszkalnej.
5. Może ktoś ma gdzieś zdjęcie, rysunek jak należy poradzić sobie z całkowitym schowaniem prowadnic rolet integro pod styropianem, a zachowaniem dostępu do rewizji?
6. Zdecydowałem się na klej z worka. Po przejściach z klejeniem XPS klejami z puszki, trochę nie mam do nich zaufania. Autor wątku wskazywał w jednym z postów, aby między klejone płyty dawać wałek kleju puszkowego. Czy przy klejeniu klejem z worka, metodą obwiedniowo-punktową też należy o czymś takim pomyśleć? Czy wystarczy po montażu wypełnić szczeliny między płytami od zewnątrz pianką?
7. Okna są wysunięte poza lico muru 25mm, a prowadnice rolet są odsunięte od zewnątrz ościeżnicy o 10mm (są na jej środku zamocowane). Czy przy ocieplaniu tego miejsca wypada wycinać dwa schodki w styropianie, czy zrobić styropianem na równo z prowadnicą rolety od zewnętrznej strony i później dokleić węgarek na szerokość prowadnicy?

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------


## מרכבה

1. Kołkować, ale otwornica i kołki pod zatyczki ! styropian obwodowo - plackowo klejisz.
Choć jak ściana była by równa, a co piszesz że łatasz po "fachowcach" dziury to nie .
Mnie się metoda widzi nakładania kleju na całej powierzchni płyty... równa ściana co by kleju nie uszło masę.

2. Balkon, szkoda troszkę że jest, nie da się mu podstawić jakiegoś słupa aby stał sobie sam ? 
Mostek termiczny nie zostanie zlikwidowany  :sad:  zostanie choć mniejszy o 2/3 ... ale jednak .
Szkoda było by trudu.
3. Izolacji nigdy za mało, jak nie będzie izolacji to garaż dostanie ogrzewanie gratis.
4. Jeśli masz na tyle wysoką ?  ale ja przemyśliwałem tą sprawę i wolałem piwnicę 
zaizolować od gruntu i ściany wszędzie, ale to walka o pasywność.
6. Równa ściana całą powierzchnie, jeśli nie to obwód i placki.
7 wyobraźnia wyłączona... polecam maksymalnie co się da izolować 
czyli rowki w izolacji na roletę tak ?

----------


## Olleo

> wyobraźnia wyłączona... polecam maksymalnie co się da izolować 
>  czyli rowki w izolacji na roletę tak


Nie chcę siać pesymizmu, ale chłop się naczyta, naczyta, a "fachowcy" i tak zrobią po swojemu komentując: "internetów się pan naczytał". Ehh...

----------


## putek

Z fachowcami będzie dobrze. To nie tego typu ludzie. Poza tym będziemy ocieplać "razem"  :wink: 

Dziury w ścianach są z dwóch powodów. Jeden, że część bloczków H+H przyjechała w opłakanym stanie, było trochę poobijanych rogów (ale chociaż H+H wzięło to na siebie). Drugi to jednak budowlańcy mogliby się bardziej przyłożyć do estetyki i dokładności ich składania. Ale wczoraj przy niedzieli (co zrobić jak nie ma kiedy indziej czasu) rozrobiłem klej do H+H i zacząłem zaprawiać. Miałem tylko zacierać pionowe łączenia bloczków, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że to nie jest duża ilość pracy i zacieram wszystkie połączenia. Głębsze ubytki wypełniam wcześniej pianką. Sprawdzę dziś dokładnie jak ze ścianami, czy kładzenie kleju na całe płyty będzie realne. 

Balkon jest. Ba. Są nawet trzy  :smile:  Jeden nad wykuszem, a dwa normalne. Nieduże. W sumie może 5-6m2. Jest dom są i mostki. Wszystkiego nie da uniknąć, a niestety zbyt późno wziąłem się za analizowanie wykonywanych prac na budowie. Murowanie pozostawiłem firmie budowlanej (mój błąd, muszę z tym teraz żyć). 

Piwnica jest zaizolowana pod ziemią 5cm XPS Synthos, nad ziemią 2x8cm (druga warstwa wynikła z potrzeby wyrównania trochę do 20cm na ścianach). Jednak też chcę zawalczyć o cenne waty, bo dom będzie ogrzewany pompą ciepła, stąd chciałbym część mieszkalną odizolować trochę lepiej. W sumie to mogę tam i dać na podłogę i sufit w sumie 30 czy 40 cm izolacji. Jest bardzo wysoka.




> .


Nawiązuj do  Twojego postu w temacie o roletach, pod skrzynki na balkonach dałem jednak 2x20mm płyty steinothan 107. Wymagało to trochę podkucia nadproży. Na parterze we wszystkich nadprożach jest 50mm XPS + 20mm steinothan 107.

A co do prowadnic rolet.

Wypociłem taki rysunek. Chcę zastosować taki cudowny wynalazek jak taśmy rozprężne. Wstawiałem je między górną ramę okna, a płyty na ociepleniu nadproży. Świetne rozwiązanie. Pierwotnie taśmy miały iść pod węgarek - punkt (1), ale jeżeli węgarek jest na ramie okna to jest ok. Ale jeżeli jest prowadnica rolet, to chyba niewiele to da, bo między ramą okna i prowadnicą i tak będzie sobie powietrze hulało. Czy powinienem dać w miejscu (2) lepiej te taśmy? Rozwiązałoby to też problem cudowania i wycinania w styropianie schodków. Taśma jest 15mm szeroka od 4-7mm się rozpręża (chociaż fizycznie do 10mm napewno).

----------


## flisiu

> i on uwierzył ! isokretynizm.
> Wyszło im z ITB opór cieplny równy temu co zwykły styropian !!! zapomnij o tym.
> W wątku o tym isoobusterze pisałem że można uzyskać efekt deklarowany, taniej. Im ta folia bombelkowa zniszczyła efekt.
> Jedna szczelina powietrzna z powłoką alu daje opór cieplny 0,6-0,7 m^2*K/W.
> Sorry ale od kierownika budowy trąci czereśniactwe, niestety spotykało się takich inż . Zero swojej wiedzy tylko czereśniackie mądrości powtarza.
> Wełnie nic a nic będzie jeśli zrobisz paroizolację, szczelnie pozaklejaną.
> 
>  Paroizolacją aptekarsko wykonana !


Moglibyscie opisac jak dobrze wykonac paroizolacje welny? jakich bledow sie ustrzegac ? o czym trzeba pamietac?

----------


## מרכבה

Dokładnie trzeba połączyć jedną folię z drugą, wywinąć na ściany szczytowe, jeśli ściana szczytowe przerywa izolację i nie może być ciągła, wykuć !
Folię paroizo ... z dodatkiem alu.
Między GK a folią robisz pustkę powietrzną, folia sreberkiem do wnętrza. Dzięki temu gratis masz koło 2,5 cm izolacji.
Folię wywijasz na ściany z zakładem, tu troszkę inwencji, widać że o to chyba nie trzeba się martwić, ponieważ kolega 
przemyśliwuje te sprawy.
http://www.naturalspacesdomes.com/be...or_barrier.htm
http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/1004/parozabrana

----------


## Olleo

Aleś mu zadał... Folie paroizolacyjna ekipy kleją na taśmy dwustronnie klejące do rusztu, do którego kręcą płyty GK. Jak ty chcesz, żeby on zrobił tą pustkę powietrzną? Podwójny ruszt? Podwójny koszt... 

A bez pustki powietrznej ten wątpliwy efekt odbijania promieniowania podczerwonego nawet nie ma szans teoretycznego zaistnienia, choć i z pustką powietrzną będzie widniał jedynie na papierze. Jak wysokie jest promieniowanie nagrzanej płyty GK?

----------


## flisiu

nasuwaja mi sie kolejne pytania. do wiazarow mam zamiar dowiesic sufit podwieszany wiec potrzebuje wypuscic wieszaki. welne zakladalem ukladac na sznurkach miedzy wiazarami i pod welne dac folie paroszczelna (moze byc z alu). tylko w tym wypadku folia w miejscach wieszakow bedzie przez nie przebita. miedzy folia a sufitem bylo 5cm odstepu wiec chyba ok. tak samo musze jeszcze wypuscic kable do oswietlenia i wentylacje mechaniczna. 
z tego co czytalem to jeszcze daje sie na welne (od strony strychu) folie paroprzepuszczalna. jest ona niezbedna i jak sie ja montuje ? pytam o to wszystko bo sam z tesciem mam zamiar polozyc welne. pozdrawiam i z gory dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Olleo myślę podobnie. Folie odbijające podczerwień to rozumiem przy źródle ciepła a nie przy KG. Róbcie poprawnie układanie wełny - bez szpar poprawiajcie po niechlujnych ekipach w trakcie prac. Nie pozwalajcie zakrywać folią / KG wełny przed waszym zatwierdzeniem poprawności izolacji , dopilnujcie by folia była szczelnie połączone ze sobą i stelażami i to wystarczy. Na nic się zdadzą czary z alufolią jak opisane 2 punkty będą spartaczone.

----------


## flisiu

ocieplac zamierzam sam wiec musze siebie pilnowac przy wokananiu :smile:  nie jestem budowlancem w zadnym wypadku ale tez dwoch lewych rak nie mam wiec staram sam to tez przemyslec bo moj kierownik od razu neguje welne i mi poleca pianke na ktora mnie nie stac. ponizej wklejam na szybko narysowany szkic co chce zrobic. prosze o komentarze czy to ma sens.

----------


## מרכבה

> A bez pustki powietrznej ten wątpliwy efekt odbijania promieniowania podczerwonego nawet nie ma szans teoretycznego zaistnienia, choć i z pustką powietrzną będzie widniał jedynie na papierze. Jak wysokie jest promieniowanie nagrzanej płyty GK?


 dobrze  :smile:  
Opór cieplny pustki powietrznej to 0,18 m^2*K/W kolejny opór cieplny jest od powłoki nisko emisyjnej czyli foli alu.
Płyta GK jeśli ma więcej niż 0,5 keliwina ma już energię którą może wypromieniować, o takie coś chodzi !
Stąd masz w oknach powłoki nisko emisyjne, bo nie cudowne gazy, tylko powłoki low E dają te efekty izolacyjne ! 
Przeliczone empirycznie i zbadane, na tej podstawie są programy którymi liczysz szklenie, są wzory na opór cieplny pustki powietrznej z powłoką 
nisko emisyjną itp ... nie są to szałowe wartości, jednak 2,5 cm izolacji gratis złe nie jest.
W wątku o isoboosterze tłumaczyłem iż im się rozjechało to co chcieli osiągnąć ! ponieważ robiąc to na pustkach powietrznych faktycznie dało by się ten efekt uzyskać, tak tylko jest wartość jak dla zwykłego, podłego eps'a z promocji ... co waży mniej jak 10kg/m^3 ! 




> opilnujcie by folia była szczelnie połączone ze sobą i stelażami i to wystarczy. Na nic się zdadzą czary z alufolią jak opisane 2 punkty będą spartaczone.


 to nie są czary ! folia tak ma kosztować nie więcej jak 2,5 zł ... bo próbują naciągać jak z isoboosterem !
co nie działa tak jak ma działać .
Ja wiem że koledzy są czujni w tych tematach czarów, bo marketing niektórych producentów jest bardzo nachalny itp .
mnie to tam lata ... nie jestem z nikim związany ! Jak bym empirycznie tego nie doświadczył to bym nie pisał.
Promuje wykorzystanie nauki, nie propagandy producentów !

----------


## Olleo

[QUOTE=flisiu;6183748]nasuwaja mi sie kolejne pytania. do wiazarow mam zamiar dowiesic sufit podwieszany wiec potrzebuje wypuscic wieszaki. welne zakladalem ukladac na sznurkach miedzy wiazarami i pod welne dac folie paroszczelna (moze byc z alu). tylko w tym wypadku folia w miejscach wieszakow bedzie przez nie przebita. miedzy folia a sufitem bylo 5cm odstepu wiec chyba ok. tak samo musze jeszcze wypuscic kable do oswietlenia i wentylacje mechaniczna. 

folie kleisz do profili - miedzy profile a plyte GK, wiec przebita, poza kablami (co mozesz uszczelnic tasma klejaca) i wkretami do GK nie bedzie. Sznurki sobie daruj - welne dajesz nad profile i to profile ja beda trzymac (w koncu musisz do czegos ten sufit podwieszany przykrecic, a nie bedziesz krecil do wieszakow). 




> z tego co czytalem to jeszcze daje sie na welne (od strony strychu) folie paroprzepuszczalna. jest ona niezbedna i jak sie ja montuje ? pytam o to wszystko bo sam z tesciem mam zamiar polozyc welne. pozdrawiam i z gory dzieki za pomoc.


Folie paroprzepuszczalna dodatkowa niektorzy daja, jak nad welna jest pelne deskowanie i szczelina wentylacyjna - robi to za wiatroizolacje. Ja u siebie niestety nie wiedzialem i nie dalem, a ta szczelina, to niby jest, a jakby jej nie bylo, bo niby krokwie 18cm, welna 15cm, a w wielu miejscach dotyka desek. Jesli bedziesz mial membrane paroprzepuszczalna, a nie pelne deskowanie, to nie trzeba juz folii, To samo, jesli nad ta welna masz stryszek - daj tylko np. plyty OSB, zeby miec podloge tego stryszku. Ty masz ten komfort, ze bedziesz robil z tesciem, pewnie masz czas, to mozesz byc dokladny - ja jeszcze dokladnej ekipy nie spotkalem i ta od ocieplen nie byla wyjatkiem - dla wszystkich liczy sie tylko gladka powierzchnia plyt GK (albo tynku na elewacji).

----------


## Olleo

> Olleo myślę podobnie. Folie odbijające podczerwień to rozumiem przy źródle ciepła a nie przy KG. Róbcie poprawnie układanie wełny - bez szpar poprawiajcie po niechlujnych ekipach w trakcie prac. Nie pozwalajcie zakrywać folią / KG wełny przed waszym zatwierdzeniem poprawności izolacji , dopilnujcie by folia była szczelnie połączone ze sobą i stelażami i to wystarczy. Na nic się zdadzą czary z alufolią jak opisane 2 punkty będą spartaczone.


I szykujcie sie, ze w pewnym momencie "fachowiec" pizgnie przymiarem i pojdzie weg.

----------


## Olleo

> Promuje wykorzystanie nauki, nie propagandy producentów !


wszystko fajnie, ale wyzszy koszt folii, niedokladnosc wykonania, problemy ze zrobieniem (i utrzymaniem przez lata) wspomnianej pustki powietrznej i pomijalnie maly zysk energetyczny sprawiaja, ze lepiej zainwestowac te pare zl w lepsza welne (np. super-mate zamiast uni-maty), niz sie palowac z czyms watpliwym. Lepszy efekt uzyskalby tapetujac plyty GK ta folia aluminiowa od wewnatrz pomieszczenia  :wink: 

p.s. mierzyles temperature plyty GK z i bez folii alu po drugiej stronie? Jesli mialoby to cos dawac, to choc pol stopnia powinna byc roznica, w co watpie.

p.s.2. twoj nick jest po arabsku/aramejsku/hebrajsku, czy mi sie cos na kompie spapralo?

----------


## Olleo

> ocieplac zamierzam sam wiec musze siebie pilnowac przy wokananiu nie jestem budowlancem w zadnym wypadku ale tez dwoch lewych rak nie mam wiec staram sam to tez przemyslec bo moj kierownik od razu neguje welne i mi poleca pianke na ktora mnie nie stac. ponizej wklejam na szybko narysowany szkic co chce zrobic. prosze o komentarze czy to ma sens.


Bedziesz mial problem z wykonaniem tego. Welne kladziesz miedzy jetki (wiazary) i sznurkujesz od spodu. Do jetek krecisz wieszaki, do ktorych krecisz profile w poprzek jetek i na nie kladziesz druga warstwe welny. Do profili folia i na to plyty GK. Na jetki od gory mozesz dac plyty OSB, albo cos, po czym bedziesz mogl chodzic.

----------


## Olleo

> lepiej zainwestowac te pare zl w lepsza welne (np. super-mate zamiast uni-maty), niz sie palowac z czyms watpliwym.


Zreszta... czlowiek chce dac welny 20 + 15 cm!! Na co mu te 2.5cm pustko powietrznej z lusterkiem?? I tak bedzie mial lepiej, niz 99.9% wlascicieli domkow jednorodzinnych. Pasywnego domu bez rekuperacji i tak nie zrobi, wiec nie przesadzajmy.

Poprawnosc, dokladnosc wykonania i zgodnosc ze sztuka budowlana, wytycznymi ITB i instrukcjami producenta, to jedno i to bardzo wazne jedno, ale to powyzej, to juz, jak to "fachowcy" mawiaja: "internetow sie pan naczytal".

----------


## Bogusław_58

No dobra.
Wyobraźmy sobie, że na ocieplenie dachu nie dajemy wełny tylko bale drewniane o grubości 15-20 cm z felcem i uszczelnieniem. Jeśli od strony poszycia dachowego nie będzie przewiewu, to drewno dostanie wilgoci i zjedzą go robale. Reasumując, jedne izolacje potrzebują wietrzenia a inne nie.

----------


## flisiu

> Bedziesz mial problem z wykonaniem tego. Welne kladziesz miedzy jetki (wiazary) i sznurkujesz od spodu. Do jetek krecisz wieszaki, do ktorych krecisz profile w poprzek jetek i na nie kladziesz druga warstwe welny. Do profili folia i na to plyty GK. Na jetki od gory mozesz dac plyty OSB, albo cos, po czym bedziesz mogl chodzic.


jesli dobrze rozumiem co piszesz, to nie moge tak zrobic  :smile:  pod wiazarami mam tylko 5cm do zagospodarowania. nie chce zmniejszac wysokosci pomieszczen dlatego zdecydowalem sie na ukladanie welny w taki sposob jak narysowalem. tylko sie zastanawiam czy 35 cm moze opierac sie na samych sznurkach... potem mialem zamiar dobic do wiazarow katowniki i na to polozyc plyty osb tylko w tych miejscach gdzie bede uzywal przestrzeni w pozostalych welna bylaby odslonieta. nie chcialem klasc plyt osb na calej powierzchni ze wzgl. na koszty. dom z garazem po podlodze ma 187m2. dzieki wielkie wszystkim za opinie i pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

> jesli dobrze rozumiem co piszesz, to nie moge tak zrobic  pod wiazarami mam tylko 5cm do zagospodarowania. nie chce zmniejszac wysokosci pomieszczen


Zastanow sie, czy rzeczywiscie nie mozesz obnizyc bardziej pomieszczenia. Ja musialem sie pogodzic z tym, ze bede mial <240cm w paru mieszczeniach, bo dom (lata 80) byl projektowany na 240cm (wtedy to byla norma), ale wowczas nie dawalo sie termoizolacji na chudziaku, tylko wylewka wyrownujaca i klepka klejona na lepik lub legary bezposrednio na chudziaku.




> dlatego zdecydowalem sie na ukladanie welny w taki sposob jak narysowalem. tylko sie zastanawiam czy 35 cm moze opierac sie na samych sznurkach... potem mialem zamiar dobic do wiazarow katowniki i na to polozyc plyty osb tylko w tych miejscach gdzie bede uzywal przestrzeni w pozostalych welna bylaby odslonieta. nie chcialem klasc plyt osb na calej powierzchni ze wzgl. na koszty. dom z garazem po podlodze ma 187m2. dzieki wielkie wszystkim za opinie i pomoc


Jesli nie obnizasz sufitu bardziej, to daj laty na jetki i daj tam wiecej welny, ale sznurkuj na poziomie dolnej krawedzi welny - w te 5cm mozesz dac welne 5cm.

----------


## מרכבה

> wszystko fajnie, ale wyzszy koszt folii, niedokladnosc wykonania, problemy ze zrobieniem (i utrzymaniem przez lata) wspomnianej pustki powietrznej i pomijalnie maly zysk energetyczny sprawiaja, ze lepiej zainwestowac te pare zl w lepsza welne (np. super-mate zamiast uni-maty), niz sie palowac z czyms watpliwym. Lepszy efekt uzyskalby tapetujac plyty GK ta folia aluminiowa od wewnatrz pomieszczenia


A czy ja piszę że to jest temat obowiązkowy, proponuje to w taki sensie że jak Kolega jest rozgarnięty to za gronie uzyska efekt .
Czytać to mogą ludzie którzy mają skromniejszą izolację i może im to polepszyć sprawę .

Opór cieplny takiej pustki to jest około 0,66 m^2*K/W przy ścianie z U ... 0,7 która ma opór 1,4 jak by nie było to jest 1/2 oporu .
A przy izolacji 50cm ? bardzo skromnie .
Oczywiście to paroizolacja musi leżeć w takie strefie gdzie będzie zawsze dostatecznie ciepła ... co oznacza że powinna zakańczać sutą izolację 
termiczną . 
A nie że ktoś sobie da 5cm wełny... 

Nie jest to wątpliwe ponieważ te efekty odczuwasz w zimie ... właśnie na oknach, co mi wiadomo że mało ludzi jeszcze kojarzy co w oknach siedzi.
Jak pisałem nie jakiś cudowny gaz tylko powłoka niskoemisyjna.

----------


## flisiu

> Zastanow sie, czy rzeczywiscie nie mozesz obnizyc bardziej pomieszczenia. Ja musialem sie pogodzic z tym, ze bede mial <240cm w paru mieszczeniach, bo dom (lata 80) byl projektowany na 240cm (wtedy to byla norma), ale wowczas nie dawalo sie termoizolacji na chudziaku, tylko wylewka wyrownujaca i klepka klejona na lepik lub legary bezposrednio na chudziaku.
> Jesli nie obnizasz sufitu bardziej, to daj laty na jetki i daj tam wiecej welny, ale sznurkuj na poziomie dolnej krawedzi welny - w te 5cm mozesz dac welne 5cm.


nie dam rady obnizyc sufitu, zona by mnie zabila i ja tez wole wyzsze pomieszczenie :smile:  moglbys naszkicowac swoje drugie rozwiazanie z jetkami ?

----------


## Olleo

> Nie jest to wątpliwe ponieważ te efekty odczuwasz w zimie ... właśnie na oknach, co mi wiadomo że mało ludzi jeszcze kojarzy co w oknach siedzi.
> Jak pisałem nie jakiś cudowny gaz tylko powłoka niskoemisyjna.


Przede wszystkim pustka powietrzna, tzn. gazowa.

Zdaje sie gdzies w watku kominkowym czytalem o szybie pyrolitycznej, ktora wlasciwie jest tym samym, o czym piszesz, choc w innym zastosowaniu - zapobieganiu wychladzania szyby i odkladaniu sadzy na szybie. I dalej bylo, ze wystarczy dac podwojna szybe z pustka powietrzna i bedzie jeszcze lepszy efekt.

----------


## Olleo

> nie dam rady obnizyc sufitu, zona by mnie zabila i ja tez wole wyzsze pomieszczenie moglbys naszkicowac swoje drugie rozwiazanie z jetkami ?


Jetki (po twojemu wiazary) z welna pomiedzy nimi na wysokosc belek (powiedzmy 20cm):

Na wiazary nabite laty 10cm wysokie:

Pomiedzy latami w poprzek welna 10cm:


Razem masz 30cm. Jesli te 5cm, ktore mowisz, ze mozesz obnizyc, to na welne i chcesz ponizej wiazarow dac 5tke welny (w poprzek wiazarow):

to musisz przeznaczyc jeszcze pare cm na profile zawieszone na wieszakach, do ktorych bedziesz krecil plyty GK (plyty nie radze krecic do wiazarow, bo beda pekaly):

razem z plytami GK jakies 10-12cm. Oczywiscie na te profile folie paroszczelna.

Oczywiscie taniej bedzie dac 20cm miedzy wiazary i 15 pod wiazary - na profilach - drewno jest drogie, poza tym zestaw welny 20 + 10 + 5 bedzie drozszy od 20 + 15.

----------


## Olleo

Wersja prostsza:

----------


## מרכבה

No i jak nie ma przerwy  :smile:  jak jest ... zaraz na wełnę folia. i tyle .
Pod profil podkładka czy glut z czegoś co by uszczelniło połączenie.




> I dalej bylo, ze wystarczy dac podwojna szybe z pustka powietrzna i bedzie jeszcze lepszy efekt.


 pustka gazowa plus powłoka 
pustka daje opór cieplny 0,18 powłoka ~0,4 ... widzisz teraz kombinują, ja też kombinowałem z szybami ...
zrobiłem szybę zespoloną z 5 szyb ... 4 komory po środku na samym powietrzu ... trzy powłoki nisko emisyjne wynik ...
U 0,47 W/m^2*K .. całkiem całkiem ... jak by się kto pytał ... empirycznie i programowo przeliczone ...
np na pilkintonie możesz sobie po przeliczać szyby ..

----------


## grzeniu666

*flisiu*, skoro chcesz podłogę częściowo (OSB) a resztę możesz zasypać, to może tę podłogę podwójnie, tj. OSB + styro + OSB (styro może podłogowy i odpowiednio cieńsza OSB, albo odwrotnie). Tak rzucam z głupia frant, wiem że niby palny i dla pary oporny (ale jak wąska ścieżka tej podłogi...?).

----------


## Olleo

> No i jak nie ma przerwy  jak jest ... zaraz na wełnę folia. i tyle .
> Pod profil podkładka czy glut z czegoś co by uszczelniło połączenie.
> 
>  pustka gazowa plus powłoka 
> pustka daje opór cieplny 0,18 powłoka ~0,4 ... widzisz teraz kombinują, ja też kombinowałem z szybami ...
> zrobiłem szybę zespoloną z 5 szyb ... 4 komory po środku na samym powietrzu ... trzy powłoki nisko emisyjne wynik ...
> U 0,47 W/m^2*K .. całkiem całkiem ... jak by się kto pytał ... empirycznie i programowo przeliczone ...
> np na pilkintonie możesz sobie po przeliczać szyby ..


No i co z tego, jak punkt rosy robi ci sie na ramie? Nawet z 2 szybami para ci sie nie wykropli po srodku okna, wiec izolacyjnosc juz trzyszybowego pakietu jest wystarczajaca. Problem jest z rama - takie okno powinno byc porzadnie opatulone rama (a nie na 3mm listwami dookola ramki), ale tak sie nie robi, bo swiatla bedzie malo.

----------


## מרכבה

> No i co z tego, jak punkt rosy robi ci sie na ramie? Nawet z 2 szybami para ci sie nie wykropli po srodku okna


 oj ...
Kolego dobrze prawisz, brak uzupełnienia o coś takiego .
 bo napisałeś to tak jak by ten punk był niczym boja, stały nie zmienny itp .. tak oczywiście nie jest ...
przy 60-70 % wilgotności w zimie, co zaobserwowałem, calutka szyba zroszona. 

Ja wiesz troszkę z innej baki ... celują w okna o U 0,2 max maxków ... wiem jak ... kwestia zrobić .




> Problem jest z rama - takie okno powinno byc porzadnie opatulone rama (a nie na 3mm listwami dookola ramki), ale tak sie nie robi, bo swiatla bedzie malo.


 robi się ! wstawia się szybę w XPS'a  oczywiście tak aby szyba wyglądała jak by była wprost w murze wstawiona.
Ramę z siedmioma komorami niech sobie w du wcisną . Kosztuje majątek nie izoluje !

----------


## Olleo

> oj ...
> Kolego dobrze prawisz, brak uzupełnienia o coś takiego .
>  bo napisałeś to tak jak by ten punk był niczym boja, stały nie zmienny itp .. tak oczywiście nie jest ...
> przy 60-70 % wilgotności w zimie, co zaobserwowałem, calutka szyba zroszona.


Nie no jasne, tylko... widziales kiedys wilgotnosc 60-70% w mieszkaniu w zimie? Chyba ktos by musial nigdy okien nie otwierac i miec zatkana wentylacje. Nie wiem, jak w domu, ale w mieszkaniu pomimo rozwieszania mokrych pieluch nie jestem w stanie wyciagnac ponad 45% - wystarczy chwile powietrzyc (a wietrzymy dosc czesto) i z tych 70-80% na dworze na mrozie w srodku po ogrzaniu sie robi 30%




> Ja wiesz troszkę z innej baki ... celują w okna o U 0,2 max maxków ... wiem jak ... kwestia zrobić .
> 
>  robi się ! wstawia się szybę w XPS'a  oczywiście tak aby szyba wyglądała jak by była wprost w murze wstawiona.
> Ramę z siedmioma komorami niech sobie w du wcisną . Kosztuje majątek nie izoluje !


ok, ale panie, to juz rozmowa o domu pasywnym, w ktorym nie otwiera sie okien, tylko stawia na wentylacje mechaniczna. To dobre na 80-ciopietrowy SkyTower, a nie na domek jednorodzinny z ogrodem. Ze nie wspomne o cenach. Moznaby zrobic gruba (parenascie cm) i szeroka (drugie parenascie) rame drewniano-poliuretanowa (jak panele w drzwiach u mnie wejsciowych), w ktora wpuszczone szyby bylyby na dobre 5cm i to daloby rade, ale kto za to sensowne pieniadze zaplaci?

Nawiasem mowiac u mnie jest sporo fakapow termicznych, bo przebudowywalem stary dom, ale gdybym budowal od zera, to byc moze skusilbym sie na sciane trojwarstwowa z 15cm welny pomiedzy (da sie tyle?) i montazem okien w warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## flisiu

Przede wszystkim *Olleo* wielkie dzieki za rysunki i zainteresowanie tematem. wszystko ladnie na nich widac. jednak rodza sie kolejne pytania...
1.czy te łaty poprzeczne przewidziales tylko w obszarze ktory mam zamiar uzywac jako strych czy na calej powierzni stropu? nie moge zastosowac łat 15cm? nie ma takich? nie chcialbym pchac 5cm welny w wolna przestrzen bo chcialem miec ja swobodnie dostepna. 
2. kolejny problem to wysokosc wiazara. wydaje mi sie ze ma on 12cm szerokosci choc glowy nie dam sobie uciac takze jak wloze 15 albo 20 to welna bedzie wystawac ponad wiazar i w miejscu gdzie bedzie przybita lata, ta welna bedzie scisnieta.

----------


## Olleo

oczywiscie dopasuj wysokosci do rozmiarow swoich belek. W tartaku sprawdzisz, jakie sa wymiary lat i belek, cos dobierzesz. Oczywiscie, ze mozesz laty dac tylko tam, gdzie powstana "ścieżki" - nawet lepiej, bo mozesz zachowac ciągłość izolacji, podczas gdy drewno ma izolacyjnosc bodajze 2x gorsza od welny - stad sugestia ciaglej izolacji 5tka pod wiazarami.

----------


## putek

Podpowiedzcie jeszcze jak należy zakończyć izolację styropianem - ostatnią warstwę zaraz pod drewnianą nadbitką. Między krokwiami jest wełna, która jest wystawiona na równo z murem. Do niej od czoła dojdzie styropian, wycięty od góry pod kątem, żeby dopasować do nadbitki. Nie mam deskowania na dachu, tylko membranę. Czy styropian o góry powinien być szczelnie zamocowany do nadbitki (np. na skośną część styropianu nałożyć przed jego montażem pianę/klej z puszki)?

----------


## מרכבה

> sie na sciane trojwarstwowa z 15cm welny pomiedzy (da sie tyle?) i montazem okien w warstwie ocieplenia.


 I przyy  tej okazji 
przestroga, ściana musiała by być od środka wymalowana wszędzie farbą o wysokim oporze dyfuzyjnym.
15cm Kolego mało.   Polecam i promuje rozwiązania oparte na powiększonym CWU ... właśnie na okazję -30 przez parę dni ...
Wymagania tylko sutej izolacji, brak kotłowni, i urządzeń typowych od C.O upraszcza budowę, nie trzeba tłumaczyć, że rozprowadzenie rurek itp ..
swoje kosztuje, a nade wszystko blokuje inne roboty.

Ramy pod szyby z XPS'a i fix .. bardzo bardzo proste, obute w blachę tytanową cynkową, chyba że ktoś lubi 316 gatunek ... tzw chromonikiel ...
alibo jeszcze jakieś miedziane, lub laminatowe sprawy. Już mi się rozbiega gdzie o tym pisze, bo jest parę tematów.
Można pokryć tynkiem, kolega robi akurat listwy na CNC samodiełce ... pokrywa tynkiem niczego sobie, pod ramę fixa w sam raz.
Tanie, że by nie powiedzieć śmiesznie tanie rozwiązanie, nie ma teraz na rynku cieplejszego montażu przeszklenia !


putek czyli izolacja na ścianie szczytowej łączy się z tą wełną z poddasza ?  jak tak to jest ok .
reszta, prócz wywinięcia paroizolacji na ścianę i tu bym pas dodał jeszcze na mur, aby oddzielić, wełnę od muru ...
Co by mostek dyfuzyjny nie powstał.

----------


## putek

> putek czyli izolacja na ścianie szczytowej łączy się z tą wełną z poddasza ?  jak tak to jest ok .
> reszta, prócz wywinięcia paroizolacji na ścianę i tu bym pas dodał jeszcze na mur, aby oddzielić, wełnę od muru ...
> Co by mostek dyfuzyjny nie powstał.


Nie do końca rozumiem Twój opis o wywinięciu paroizolacji. 

W tym momencie wygląda to tak. Mam skosy lane. Na nich jest paroizolacja i pierwsza warstwa wełny w poprzek krokiew, która dochodzi do murłaty od jej tyłu. Druga warstwa wełny idzie wzdłuż krokiew i wychodzi przez nie na równi ze ścianami i jej koniec jest na murłacie od góry. Izolację na poddaszu i na ścianie będą ściśle do siebie przylegały. Pytałem, czy mam styropian od góry, od nadbitki, uszczelniać jeszcze np. pianką montażową.

----------


## מרכבה

> Pytałem, czy mam styropian od góry, od nadbitki, uszczelniać jeszcze np. pianką montażową.


 wszelakich uszczelnień nigdy dość .
Jest szczelina to zatykasz i ok .
I bardzo dobrze zrobiłeś, w okolicy powstaje dom ... izolacja poddasza też na skosach jest przerwana ścianą szczytową  :sad: 
Skosy poddasz pomaluj farbą co jest odporna na szorowanie, czemu ? ponieważ im mniej puścisz pary wodnej przez skos 
tym mniej może atakować paroizolację, takich rzeczy bez kosztowych nigdy za wiele .
Malować i tak musisz, bodaj dobra farba emulsyjna.
Co byś nie padł ofiarą mitu o oddychaniu ścian.  tak na marginesie dopisałem .

----------


## flisiu

> oczywiscie dopasuj wysokosci do rozmiarow swoich belek. W tartaku sprawdzisz, jakie sa wymiary lat i belek, cos dobierzesz. Oczywiscie, ze mozesz laty dac tylko tam, gdzie powstana "ścieżki" - nawet lepiej, bo mozesz zachowac ciągłość izolacji, podczas gdy drewno ma izolacyjnosc bodajze 2x gorsza od welny - stad sugestia ciaglej izolacji 5tka pod wiazarami.


ok, zostały mi dwa zagadnienia, czy sznurek ( lub jakas zylka budowlana, co lepsze?) wytrzyma 30-35cm welny? zakladajac ze mam pustke 5cm miedzy wiazarem i płyta GK to w ktore miejsce ukladam folie paroszczelna?

----------


## Olleo

Welnę tniesz ciut szerszą od przestrzeni między wiązarami. Są sznurki do tego celu sprzedawane w szpulach chyba kilometrowych - wytrzyma bez problemu, o ile wytrzymaja wkręty/gwoździe/zszywki, którymi sznurek będziesz mocował. Folię kleisz taśmą dwustronnie klejącą do profili metalowych, do których montujesz płyty GK. Kolega מרכבה ma jakiś inny na ten temat pogląd, ale niespecjalnie do mnie to przemawia, ani nie bardzo wiem, gdzie on chce tę folię kleić.

Szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo widzę te 5cm, bo profile musisz mieć poruszające się niezależnie od wiązarów, zawieszone na elastycznych wieszakach. Obawiam się, że będziesz potrzebował "parę" cm więcej.

----------


## flisiu

jesli folia idzie na profile metalowe to w takim razie bedzie ona podziurawiona przez wieszaki, mam racje ? czy idzie ona bezposrednio z drugiej strony pod plytke GK?

----------


## Olleo

to drugie

----------


## מרכבה

Jak tam ma być instalacja, elektryczna i oświetlenie, to pasuje zrobić przerwę koło 5cm
Robiłem to ale nie na profilach tylko, kantówkach drewnianych, 
Jako że to był sufit ... a nie jak u Ciebie jętki czy kleszcze... i mając pasy przydyblowane 
na to poszła folia, a raczej mata jak pod panele z warstwą alu. 
Pod panelami nie dają nic, tu podczas montażu robiło się bardzo ciepło przy bliskości tej powłoki.
Na do ruszt mocowany do ścian i do rusztu pierwszego.
Powstała szczelina była na okablowanie oświetlenia, 13 lapek ledowych. Wszystkie szczeliny itp .. po zaklejane.
Szkoda że rozwiązania systemowe nie dają się tak modyfikować ? 

Na to poszła płyta OSB 3 .. i tak powstał sufi w łazience ... miał być pokryty papierem gładziowym.
Ale koniec końców została goła polakierowana płyta ... pasuje idealnie do płytek, nawet nie spodziewałem się takiego efektu.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Powiedzcie mi dlaczego folię szczelnie przyklejoną do profili zalecacie wyciągnąć na ścianę skuć tynk, przykleić np OT300 Nahtpaste po czym zatynkować/zaszpachlować?
Po co aż tyle pracy czy nie wystarczy szczelnie połączyć folię z profilami a między profilem a ścianą wcisnąć klej / silikon / piankę /ewentualnie co podpowiada logika mały skrawek np 1cm wystawić folii i skleić klejemOT300 Nahtpaste? tTo wszystko jeszcze przykrywa KG i wewnętrzny narożnik zaszpachlowany.

2 pytanie czysto teoretyczne. Skoro szczelność jest taka ważna to dlaczego nie dba się o brak przewiewu od zewnętrznej strony wełny. Przecież Nagrzana wełna od wnętrza poddasza wychładza się przez przewiewy od zewnątrz. Styropian jako zwarta struktura odporny jest na wnikanie zimna przez wiatr, wełna nie. Czy nie poprawniej byłoby zastosować przy deskowanym dachu dodatkowej membrany z odstępem 3 - ... cm od desek szczelnie połączonej między krokwiami?

----------


## Olleo

Chlopie, masz pelna racje. Gdybym wiedzial wtedy to, co teraz wiem, to zastosowalbym membrane wysokoparoprzepuszczalna nad welna. 

IMHO folia paroszczelna pod welna nie musi byc 100% szczelna, o ile od gory moze odparowac.

----------


## מרכבה

> IMHO folia paroszczelna pod welna nie musi byc 100% szczelna, o ile od gory moze odparowac.


Oj to teraz zagalopowałeś się Kolego  :no: 
Masz rację ... ale 50/50 ponieważ to co przenika przez wełnę jest wścibskim gazem ! i to pod ciśnieniem 
Wywołanym różnicą stężeń pary wodnej wew/zew ... a różnica jest tym większa im jest rozpiętość temp większa.
Idą w hPa ... średnio 10-15 hPa różnicy.
Jeśli będzie w domu 40% wilgotności to jest prawdą.
Ale na kiedy będzie 50% i więcej żadnej szczeliny winno nie być !  inwestor nie dowie się od razu o tym .
Po latach paru kiedy mu krokiew pieczarkami zrośnie.
szczelina 1mm szerokości długa na 1m po tygodniu masz tam dobry litr czystej wody.




> o ile od gory moze odparowac.


 no to nie wiem jak można było by dać coś innego jak wysoko paro przep.
Inaczej nazwał bym to zbrodnią budowlaną !

----------


## Olleo

No coz, mysle ze pierwszy lepszy rzeczoznawca budowlany ci powie jaki ulamek procenta ma zrobione to dobrze.

----------


## מרכבה

> No coz, mysle ze pierwszy lepszy rzeczoznawca budowlany ci powie jaki ulamek procenta ma zrobione to dobrze.


Rozkładanie rąk i całkowita rezygnacja z paroizolacji, dobra nie jest.
Masz garnek który ma otworek .. co kropelka z niego wycieka, ale tobie to nie pasuje i wolisz durszlak niż garnek.
A całość się rozbija o czas, o cenny czas który przetrzyma parę wodną i "uporządkuje" jej strumień.

Nie ma co porównywać otwartego kranu na full z kapiącym kranem. 
A to się wielu upiera że róbcie co chcecie, bo i tak tego szczelnie nie zrobisz.
Zrobisz jak będziesz chciał użyć taśmy.

----------


## Olleo

porownanie dachu do garnka jest lekko chybione, bo chcesz osiagnac delikatnie mowiac inny efekt. 

Ja nie mowie, by zrezygnowac ze szczelnosci całkowicie. Jak bedzie robil sam, to ma szanse zrobic co najmniej dobrze, ale jak beda robic "fachowcy", to nigdy szczelnie nie bedzie.

Dramatu jednakze az takiego nie bedzie, o ile krokwie i jetki od gory maja gdzie odparowac. Wszak setki lat konstruowano domy z drewnianymi stropami i nieogrzewanym strychem, ale wtedy strych byl wysoce nieszczelny - niektore domy stoja tak po dzis dzien.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Nigdy nie zlecajcie ekipom nawet tym polecanym i sprawdzonym układanie wełny. Robią to po łebkach i jadą dalej. Ekipa może zamontować stelaż i przykręcić rigipsy.
Ja całe dnie stoję i patrzę jak robią ocieplenie. W efekcie jestem pewien 99% powierzchni ocieplenia. Nierówne kawałki wełny z luzem obok siebie i możliwość wsadzenia w luźne miejsca całej reki to standard, który potem odbije się na ogrzewaniu. Na nic się zdadzą super wełny L32 o grubości "pół metra" jak takie dziurki powietrza pozostawimy.

----------


## flisiu

Witam, jakiej firmy polecacie welne? na co nalezy zwrocic uwage kupujac welne? mam zamiar kupic welne firmy Ursa (silver) w rolkach. moze byc czy sa lepsze produkty? bede ukladal sam wiec wszelkie sugestie mile widziane :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witam, jakiej firmy polecacie welne? na co nalezy zwrocic uwage kupujac welne? mam zamiar kupic welne firmy Ursa (silver) w rolkach. moze byc czy sa lepsze produkty? bede ukladal sam wiec wszelkie sugestie mile widziane


Isover i to nie tylko ze względu na parametry !

----------


## flisiu

moglbys wymienic zalety tej welny w porownaniu do innych producentow?

----------


## מרכבה

> Isover i to nie tylko ze względu na parametry !


 kłaniamy ci się isoveże  :big lol:  
co na to paroki i rocwoole ursy i inne wytwórnie ? 



> Witam, jakiej firmy polecacie welne? na co nalezy zwrocic uwage kupujac welne? mam zamiar kupic welne firmy Ursa (silver) w rolkach. moze byc czy sa lepsze produkty? bede ukladal sam wiec wszelkie sugestie mile widziane


Nie firmę ! a to żeby w wełnie było wełny jak najwięcej ! za dobre pieniądze !
Wełna dobrze izolująca musi ważyć ! jej optimum izolacyjności , lub najmniejszej przewodności cieplnej lambda 
jest dla gęstości pozornej ... 90kg/m^3 to samo tyczy się kostki słomy czy innych materiałów włóknistych .
Dla EPS'a ... jest to znowu 40 kg !  stąd polecam szukać wagę wełny w objętości 1m^3 ... 
http://www.baubiologie.at/download/z...te/lambda.html przykład dla kostki słomianej  :big tongue:

----------


## Olleo

nie wiem, cos tam w germanskim jezyku podlinkowal, ale jakie jest optimum dla welny szklanej, bazaltowej, dla welny owczej i puchu gesiego?  :wink:

----------


## flisiu

> Nie firmę ! a to żeby w wełnie było wełny jak najwięcej ! za dobre pieniądze !
> Wełna dobrze izolująca musi ważyć ! jej optimum izolacyjności , lub najmniejszej przewodności cieplnej lambda 
> jest dla gęstości pozornej ... 90kg/m^3 to samo tyczy się kostki słomy czy innych materiałów włóknistych .
> Dla EPS'a ... jest to znowu 40 kg !  stąd polecam szukać wagę wełny w objętości 1m^3 ... 
> http://www.baubiologie.at/download/z...te/lambda.html przykład dla kostki słomianej


niestety otwierajaca karte techniczna welny ursa nie znalazlem tam wagi welny...

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Polecam Ci URSĘ, ze względu że transport gratis od 4 palet, inne firmy wymagają większego zamówienia.

Jak masz zamiar ocieplać wełną silver o L=039 to lepiej sobie daruj i nie ocieplaj. 039 to wata a nie wełna. Ja mam 2 rodzaje platinum L032 i gold L035. Powiem Ci że L035 to przepaść wagowa i jakość zbicia w porównaniu do L032. Teraz nie brałbym nic innego jak platinum L32, tylko że potrzebowałem 20cm wełny a 032 jest max 15cm.

----------


## מרכבה

:big lol: 


> 039 to wata a nie wełna.


 :big lol:  proszę wyjaśnij czemu.
Może się dowiem czegoś czego nie wiem.

----------


## nydar

A ja zawsze myślałem ,że w izolacji to ciepło właściwe jest priorytetem.Młody jestem to muszę się uczyć .No i zawsze myślałem,że nie cena a umiejętność spełniania funkcji jest ważna.Czyli. IZOLOWANIA.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Arabski robaczku weź do ręki wełnę o różnych współczynnikach przenikalności ciepła i się dowiesz czemu.
Nydar ciepło właściwe to pobożne życzenia producentów /polecam lekturę parametrów jakie spełnia polski grafitowy L031 styropian oraz parametry jakie musi spełniać taki styropian w cywilizowanych krajach/. Umiejętności powiadasz? Skocz do lokalnej piekarni i spytaj się czy z każdej mąki upieką chleb, a przedtem po nauki zapraszam do lokalnego młyna i spytaj się czy z ziarna paszowego przygotują ci mąkę na chleb.
Umiejętności to pół sukcesu drugie pół to materiał z jakiego ocieplasz.

----------


## מרכבה

> Arabski robaczku weź do ręki wełnę o różnych współczynnikach przenikalności ciepła i się dowiesz czemu.


  ... widzisz nawet 
nie wiesz że to nie arabski ... a herbrajski  :big tongue: 
Ale powiedź jaki to ma wpływ ... bo nie rozumie co chcesz zakomunikować.

----------


## samboman

Czy w przypadku gdy nad poddaszem użytkowym jest strych (niewysoki ok 1.5m), nieogrzewany - ocieplenie skosów powinno się ciągnąć od sciany kolankowej do kalenicy, czy jedynie do poziomu wiązarów, między którymi też będzie wełna (pod nią oczywiście folia, stelaż i płyty K-G)? Nad wiązarami będzie płyta OSB, która będzie stanowiła podłogę strychu.

----------


## מרכבה

Chodzi Ci o ścianę szczytową ... nie wiem czemu ... tego nie ma w projektach .. tylko ciągną po sam czubek kalenicy mur .
jak masz wiązary ...  to nad nimi przełamanie i zejście z izolacją ścian na izolację poddasza.
Proste, eliminuje mostki termiczne i tańsze ... bo nie lecisz parę m^2 gratis z izolacją .
Płyta OSB równo z izolacją późniejszą lub w trakcie jej wykonywania, aby ładnie się z licowało .
a 1,5 m ... mało nie jest ... to bok będzie wynosił dla kąta 45 st .. jakieś 2,115 m... 1,5 x 1,41 ...

----------


## Olleo

samboman pyta, czy ciagnac z welna miedzy krokwiami do samej gory, czy wystarczy jak zakonczy na wysokosci jetek. 

Ja dalem miedzy krokwie welne (juz bez drugiej warstwy na krokwiach) i na to dam plyty osb bez folii prawdopodobnie. Stryszek jest nieogrzewany - ma tam byc router, UPS itp., wiec dobrze by bylo jakby na strychu bylo >0°C. Zastanawiam sie, czy robic paroizolacje - i tak nie ma mozliwosci, zeby byla szczelna, a tam juz nie powinno byc wiele wilgoci.

----------


## מרכבה

> Zastanawiam sie, czy robic paroizolacje - i tak nie ma mozliwosci, zeby byla szczelna, a tam juz nie powinno byc wiele wilgoci.


Nad poddaszem ? oczywiście że daj, czemu z góry zakładasz że będzie nie szczelna ... 
z dziury ... jak łepek szpilki tragedii nie będzie ... ale jak zostawisz, parę wodną ... aby hulała gdzie chce .
Szybko przyjdzie refleksja .
chyba że lubisz w domu 20% wilgotności przy 20st .

----------


## Olleo

pod stryszkiem jest paroizolacja, wiec ta na stryszku na warunki w domu nie wplynie. A szczelna nie bedzie, bo skosy schodza do samej plyty OSB, a nawet pod nia - z czym ja mam niby paroizolacje polaczyc na poziomie plytowej podlogi? Jutro ci to narysuje.

----------


## samboman

> samboman pyta, czy ciagnac z welna miedzy krokwiami do samej gory, czy wystarczy jak zakonczy na wysokosci jetek. 
> 
> Ja dalem miedzy krokwie welne (juz bez drugiej warstwy na krokwiach) i na to dam plyty osb bez folii prawdopodobnie. Stryszek jest nieogrzewany - ma tam byc router, UPS itp., wiec dobrze by bylo jakby na strychu bylo >0°C. Zastanawiam sie, czy robic paroizolacje - i tak nie ma mozliwosci, zeby byla szczelna, a tam juz nie powinno byc wiele wilgoci.


Zgadza się, chodzi mi o to czy ciągnąć aż do kalenicy. Tak na szybko rysunek w paincie. Wełna między krokwiami do poziomu jętek tak jak na rysunku (oczywiście do tego folia paroizolacyjna). Czy w takim przypadku dać też wełnę między krokwiami także na strychu (tak jak pisze Olleo). Dodam, że nie planuję dawać płyty OSB na skosach strychu.

----------


## ravbc

Jeśli dasz welnę na skosy, to czymś ją będziesz musiał przykryć, choćby po to, żeby Ci za bardzo nie pyliła. Jak nie OSB, to chociaż folia... A czy warto dać wełnę na skosy? Zależy co na tym stryszku planujesz. Ja dałem i jestem bardzo z tego pomysłu zadowolony (i nie żal mi wcale tej dodatkowej kasy, o której ciągle tu trąbią).
Aha, taki szczególik: jętki zwykle układa się jednak w drugą stronę (między krokwiami, a nie wzdłuż)...  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> Zgadza się, chodzi mi o to czy ciągnąć aż do kalenicy. Tak na szybko rysunek w paincie. Wełna między krokwiami do poziomu jętek tak jak na rysunku (oczywiście do tego folia paroizolacyjna). Czy w takim przypadku dać też wełnę między krokwiami także na strychu (tak jak pisze Olleo). Dodam, że nie planuję dawać płyty OSB na skosach strychu.
> 
> Załącznik 222962


Osb to bariera dla pary wodnej , lepiej dać deski na jętki, jeżeli już osb to gęsto powiercić by wełna miała szansę się wentylować.

----------


## samboman

Tomraider zgadza się, prawdopodobnie zostanie mi trochę desek z deskowania dachu więc dam je na podłogę, resztę dokupię. Cenowo wyjdzie korzystniej niż przy OSB.




> Aha, taki szczególik: jętki zwykle układa się jednak w drugą stronę (między krokwiami, a nie wzdłuż)...


Wzdłuż narysowałem tak dla łatwiejszego zobrazowania  :tongue: 




> Zależy co na tym stryszku planujesz.


Na stryszku będzie rekuperator i rozprowadzone kanały wentylacyjne na potrzeby poddasza. Z tego co wiem, reku nie powinien pracować w pomieszczeniach z temp. poniżej 0°C więc wypadałoby dać wełnę pomiędzy krokwie i na to folię?

----------


## Olleo

> Zgadza się, chodzi mi o to czy ciągnąć aż do kalenicy. Tak na szybko rysunek w paincie. Wełna między krokwiami do poziomu jętek tak jak na rysunku (oczywiście do tego folia paroizolacyjna). Czy w takim przypadku dać też wełnę między krokwiami także na strychu (tak jak pisze Olleo). Dodam, że nie planuję dawać płyty OSB na skosach strychu.
> 
> Załącznik 222962


Na pewno nie musisz, jesli nie potrzebujesz miec ocieplonego stryszku, choc pewnie wplyneloby to na nieco mniejsze mostki po scianach szczytowych, ale czy skorka jest warta wyprawki?

----------


## Olleo

> Jeśli dasz welnę na skosy, to czymś ją będziesz musiał przykryć, choćby po to, żeby Ci za bardzo nie pyliła. Jak nie OSB, to chociaż folia...


To prawda - ja wlasnie szukam najtanszego sposobu przykrycia jakichs 30m2 skosow na stryszku i albo HDF 3mm (nieco za gietkie) za 8zl/m2, albo OSB 8mm za 14-15zl/m2.



> A czy warto dać wełnę na skosy? Zależy co na tym stryszku planujesz. Ja dałem i jestem bardzo z tego pomysłu zadowolony (i nie żal mi wcale tej dodatkowej kasy, o której ciągle tu trąbią).


Dawales folie? Ile welny dales? Jaka masz temperature na stryszku w najwieksze mrozy?

----------


## Olleo

> Osb to bariera dla pary wodnej , lepiej dać deski na jętki, jeżeli już osb to gęsto powiercić by wełna miała szansę się wentylować.


Ja mam podloge na stryszku z OSB, ale jest na latach, jakies 5-10cm nad welna - OSB konczy sie pare cm od krokwii, wiec wentylacja ma szanse zajsc po bokach. Tyle, ze miedzy krokwiami rowniez dalem welne i teraz sie zastanawiam, czym ja zakryc.

----------


## מרכבה

> yle, ze miedzy krokwiami rowniez dalem welne i teraz sie zastanawiam, czym ja zakryc.


 ale od dołu ? czy jak?

----------


## ravbc

> Dawales folie? Ile welny dales? Jaka masz temperature na stryszku w najwieksze mrozy?


Dałem folię, wełny AFAIR tyle ile weszło między krokwie (a oprócz tego między jętki), w mrozy na strychu mam na pewno dodatnią temperaturę, ale niewiem jaką dokładnie (nie mierzyłem, ale jest wyraźnie chłodniej niż "pod jętkami")

----------


## ravbc

> ale od dołu ? czy jak?


Oczywiście, że od dołu. Po to, żeby mieć użyteczny strych. Oczywiście do domu pasywnego się nie nadaje, ale kto by chciał mieć pasywniaka  :big tongue:

----------


## Olleo

> ale od dołu ? czy jak?


Patrzac od zewnatrz domu:
- dachowka
- laty
- kotrlaty
- papa
- OSB
- krokiew + welna
- ... ?
- stryszek

----------


## tomraider

> Patrzac od zewnatrz domu:
> - dachowka
> - laty
> - kotrlaty
> - papa
> - OSB
> - krokiew + welna
> - ... ?
> - stryszek


Jeżeli masz osb i papę to musisz mieć szczelinę wentylacyjną ok 2, 3 cm między osb a wełną  , wlot w okapie a wylot w kalenicy, jak tak nie masz to masz kiche i cały dach za pare czy parenaście lat do remontu. ocieplanie przestrzeni nad jętkami może przyśpieszyć  ten proces, lub zdecydowanie skomplikować wykonanie wylotu w kalenicy.

----------


## Olleo

Teoretycznie mam, bo welna 15cm, a krokiew 18cm, ale welna sie roznie uklada - tu jest, tam nie ma. Pocieszam sie tym, ze to nie jest mocno zbita welna i wentylacja jako taka jest.

----------


## imrahil

ocieplenie ścian styropianem 30 cm. jak z kołkowaniem? zdaje się, że będzie trzeba wyciąć spory otwór, potem zakleić sporym korkiem? zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej kleić grzebieniem, mam całkiem równe ściany

----------


## מרכבה

> zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej kleić grzebieniem, mam całkiem równe ściany


 oczywiście że tak ! 
A myślisz że jak dasz na malutkie placki ... to możesz przy kołkowaniu potem to zruszyć, czego mam przykład u "siebie"
tj u teściów jak by się kto pytał .
*
Olleo*  sorry że tak wypytywałem, ale niczym się czasem domyślę chwilę zejdzie, a piszę to a myślę o czymś innym i dopytuje o szczegóły jak to Ty rozumiesz itp ... abym głupot nie pisał  :smile: 

Tak jak radzi *mpoplaw*  po samą górę, przewody wentylacyjne w warstwę izolacji na podłodze styryszku 
teraz zrobił bym tak że paroizolacja poszła by po długości krokwi ... a stryszkowa izolacja stykała by się z tą paroizolacją 
sama jej nie mając tj stryszek już bez .. 
ale po krokwiach do samego końca tak aż do kalenicy.

----------


## Bogusław_58

> ocieplenie ścian styropianem 30 cm. jak z kołkowaniem? zdaje się, że będzie trzeba wyciąć spory otwór, potem zakleić sporym korkiem? zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej kleić grzebieniem, mam całkiem równe ściany


Podobno jak na grzebień, to nie kołkują nawet styropianu lub bardzo mało.
Ścianę trzeba sprawdzić łatą2m długą by nie było więcej jak 3mm. Górki można wyrównać "siekierką" a dołki zaszpachlować. Ścianę umyć lub odpylić silnym odkurzaczem na dzień przed klejeniem na grzebień. Jeśli mur jest chłonny stosuje się płyn zmniejszający chłonność, czyli gruntuje się. Mur najlepiej też posmarować tym samym klejem co ocieplenie na moment przed przyklejeniem ocieplenia.

----------


## grzes124

Adamie jeśli tu jeszcze zaglądasz to możesz napisać kilka słów o dobrze zrobionym ocieplaniu i izolacji przeciwwilgociowej piwnicy?

Interesuje mnie głównie sprawa wilgoci.
W ścianach zewnętrznych powyżej gruntu, nawet jeśli zdarzy się, że w pewnych okresach ocieplenie nam zawilgotnieje, to zawsze jest szansa, że wilgoć ta odparuje w innym okresie/porze roku.
Natomiast w przypadku ścian znajdujących się pod gruntem, problem z wilgocią jest chyba bardziej złożony.

----------


## marchew

Jam nie Adam - ale wiem, że Adam zawsze w takich przypadkach po pierwsze się pyta co rozumiesz przez "piwnica"?  :smile: 
czy to ma być piwnica na ziemniaki (i w domyśle może tam być zimno, aczkolwiek dodatnie); czy też przyziemie dla ludzi (gdzie ma być ciepło i wilgotno tak jak w domu).

----------


## grzes124

> Jam nie Adam - ale wiem, że Adam zawsze w takich przypadkach po pierwsze się pyta co rozumiesz przez "piwnica"? 
> czy to ma być piwnica na ziemniaki (i w domyśle może tam być zimno, aczkolwiek dodatnie); czy też przyziemie dla ludzi (gdzie ma być ciepło i wilgotno tak jak w domu).


Najlepiej było by rozważyć oba przypadki piwnic.
Mi osobiście bardziej chodzi o piwnicę jako garaż, spiżarnia, pomieszczenia gospodarcze, pralnia, suszarnia prania.
Niemniej chętnie bym dowiedział się także jak to wygląda, gdyby piwnica miała charakter mieszkalny.

Oczywiście proszę o pomoc w temacie wszystkich, którzy mają coś w tej kwestii do powiedzenia. Adama wskazałem, bo jest założycielem tego wątku, oraz podoba mi się w jaki sposób opisuje otaczające nas zjawiska.

----------


## adam_mk

Problem piwniczny jest znany i poprawnie rozwiązany już jakiś czas temu.
Teraz muszę lecieć, ale wieczorkiem opiszę co i jak.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Już jestem...

Pomieszczenia poniżej poziomu gruntu powszechnie i szumnie nazywane PIWNICĄ to  miejsca, gdzie zewnętrzna ich ściana jest stale i solidnie "przytulona" do otaczającego budynek gruntu.
A ponieważ żyjemy w samym środku hydrosfery, woda jest wszędzie wokół nas, to grunt ten JEST wilgotny zawsze (wody opadowe, roztopowe, gruntowe itp.).
Ściana taka , zbudowana z materiału o sporej gęstości, MUSI być z oczywistych powodów w temperaturze SWOJEGO otoczenia (gruntu = "studziennej").
Jest "podpięta" termicznie do nieskończenie wielkiego (cała Ziemia) zbiornika wilgoci o WIELKIM cieple właściwym i niemałej masie!
A że cudów nie ma to...
Pomieszczenie takie, intensywnie wentylowane (latem najbardziej to widać) zazwyczaj ma te ściany "spłakane", z odpadającym tynkiem, nalotami, wykwitami itp.
Bo?
Bo w temperaturze otoczenia powietrze zawiera naprawdę sporo wody (pary wodnej).
Spotykając się z ZA ZIMNĄ ścianą, której NIE DAJE RADY ogrzać (bilans ciepła się kłania!) po prostu MUSI przekroczyć punkt rosy.
Nieszczęście gotowe, bo mokra ściana wzmaga ten proces...

Co robić?

Należałoby tak zbudować TĘ ścianę, aby DAŁA SIĘ ogrzać POWYŻEJ punktu rosy tym nikłym powiewem CIEPŁEGO powietrza, które do niej dociera!

To jak?
Wzywamy spychacz i budujemy jeszcze raz tę ścianę DOBRZE?
 :Lol: 
Można... jak kto taki zażarty na problem...
Ale jakby kto nie chciał takiego spychacza wołać to...
Należałoby BEZSPOINOWO na tej ścianie ułożyć warstwę, której ciepło właściwe jest BARDZO nikłe i ogrzać się daje nawet oddechem!
A to oznacza - tynki perlitowe.
Bazowo... (modyfikacje według własnego uznania)
30 łopat perlitu, 10 łopat wapna, 3 łopaty BIAŁEGO cementu.
Bo?
Bo po jaką cholerę mamy sobie roboty dodawać?
Powstaje tynk barwiony w masie i ślicznie biały - to malowanie go jest zbędne!
A że w piwnicach zwykle ciemnawo - to tylko "poprawi sytuację".

Ile?
To LEKKI tynk.
Spokojnie jakie 5cm można nałożyć, co problem załatwia raz na zawsze.
("Kleistość" regulujemy ilością wapna).

Takie pomieszczenia DAJE SIĘ ogrzewać bez doprowadzania się do ruiny finansowej.

Adam M.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witam serdecznie. Proszę o radę. 
> Zaczynamy ocieplac ganek. Na razie wygląda to tak:
> Załącznik 225860
> Ocieplamy wełną 15cm między krokwiami. Później zaczniemy robic sufit, który zrobimy z UW i CW, ponieważ jak widac nie uda nam się zrobic to z wieszakami ( za duza odległośc po lewej) Załącznik 225861.
> Szerokośc ganku to 240 cm a długosc 640cm. Na tym suficie położymy jeszcze wełnę 10cm. Nie chce nam się robic stelaza, żeby do krokwi dołożyc jeszcze 10. Teraz moje pytania,
>  czy taki bezwieszakowy stelaz wytrzyma jeszcze wełnę?
> Czy to w ogóle dobry pomysł, żeby tak rozkłada tą wełnę na 2 części?
>  I czy dawac folię paroizo pod wełną na krokwiach?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odp.


Już bym się zastanawiał czy bez wełny ten stelaż wytrzyma a Ty jeszcze chcesz rzucić na to wełnę . . . 
Skoro sam piszesz, że Ci się nie chce hmmm . . . lepiej chyba raz dobrze zrobić i mieć z głowy . . . 
Dla mnie za duże wymiary pomieszczenia . . . To nie korytarz który jest wąski i krótki i dodatkowo wełna . . .

----------


## szwedii

Powiedzcie czy dobrze to liczę,chodzi o różnicę w zaoszczędzeniu kasy przy danym ociepleniu. Bierzemy pod uwagę 15centów styro o lambdzie 0,39 oraz grafit 0,31.  Z   OZC  przy graficie U mojej ściany=0,166W/m2*K natomiast przy drugiej opcji U=0,21W/m2*K  Różnica wychodzi 0,044W/m2*K    Mam 200m2 ściany do ocieplenia czyli      200*0,044=8,8W/m2*K. Czyli w ciągu każdej godziny tracę o tyle więcej co daje nam na dobę 211W, a w miesiącu ok.6500W. Teraz przeliczając to na energię którą trzeba by uzupełnić to trzeba zapodć więcej o 6,5kWh w miesiącu. Będę palił węglem lub drewnem nie wiem ile dokładnie kosztuje kWh z węgla, zakładam że średnio ok. 0,2zł/kWh(wiem że tu dochodzi wartość opałowa, sprawność kotła i kilka innych rzeczy ale załóżmy te 0,2zł). Czyli 6,5kWh*0,2=1,3zł miesięcznie. Jeżeli dobrze liczę to chyba odpuszczam grafit jak nie to poprawcie mnie szybko bo na dniach muszę zamówić styropian. Pozdro

----------


## szwedii

stopniodni nawet nie wiedziałem że taka jednostka istnieje ale tak czy siak chyba dobrze policzyłem bo podobnie by wyszło.

----------


## grzes124

> Takie pomieszczenia DAJE SIĘ ogrzewać bez doprowadzania się do ruiny finansowej.


Rozumiem, że opis dotyczy piwnic przeznaczonych na pom. gospodarcze głównie.
A jak dobrze ocieplić te ściany, gdy piwnica ma służyć za pomieszczenia mieszkalne, i żeby nie zbankrutować na ogrzewaniu?

Czy tynki perlitowe można stosować ogólnie w całym domu?

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy tynki perlitowe można stosować ogólnie w całym domu? "

No, można, tylko po co?
Każdy kilogram masy wnętrz - pomaga, jak nie jest termoizolacją.
To tynk na te przegrody, w których są/bywają duże gradienty temperatur.
Czyli dla ścian zewnętrznych. Odgradzających wnętrza od otoczenia.

Opis dotyczy tych piwnic, które inwestor UPARŁ SIĘ intensywnie wentylować.
CO w piwnicy ma generować nadmiar wilgoci?

Adam M.

----------


## grzes124

Czekaj, czekaj, czyli jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to piwnice posadowione głęboko w ziemi średnio najadą się na pomieszczenia mieszkalne, albo innymi słowy takie wykorzystanie pociąga za sobą pewne problemy.

"CO w piwnicy ma generować nadmiar wilgoci?"
U mnie mogła by być to np. pralnia, suszarnia prania.

----------


## grzes124

> Należałoby tak zbudować TĘ ścianę, aby DAŁA SIĘ ogrzać POWYŻEJ punktu rosy tym nikłym powiewem CIEPŁEGO powietrza, które do niej dociera!
> 
> To jak?
> Wzywamy spychacz i budujemy jeszcze raz tę ścianę DOBRZE?
> 
> Można... jak kto taki zażarty na problem...
> Ale jakby kto nie chciał takiego spychacza wołać to...
> Należałoby BEZSPOINOWO na tej ścianie ułożyć warstwę, której ciepło właściwe jest BARDZO nikłe i ogrzać się daje nawet oddechem!
> A to oznacza - tynki perlitowe.


A jak dobrze zaizolować od zewnątrz takie ściany? Czy dokładnie ułożony styropian hydrofobowy wystarczy? Czy z czasem pomimo dobrej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ten styropian nie będzie tracił swoich właściwości izolacyjnych?

----------


## marchew

> Co robić?
> 
> Należałoby tak zbudować TĘ ścianę, aby DAŁA SIĘ ogrzać POWYŻEJ punktu rosy tym nikłym powiewem CIEPŁEGO powietrza, które do niej dociera!
> 
> To jak?
> Wzywamy spychacz i budujemy jeszcze raz tę ścianę DOBRZE?


A jeśli opcja spychacz, tudzież dopiero projektujemy - to jak to zrobić dobrze?

----------


## smarcus

> Powiedzcie czy dobrze to liczę,chodzi o różnicę w zaoszczędzeniu kasy przy danym ociepleniu. Bierzemy pod uwagę 15centów styro o lambdzie 0,39 oraz grafit 0,31.  Z   OZC  przy graficie U mojej ściany=0,166W/m2*K natomiast przy drugiej opcji U=0,21W/m2*K  Różnica wychodzi 0,044W/m2*K    Mam 200m2 ściany do ocieplenia czyli      200*0,044=8,8W/m2*K. Czyli w ciągu każdej godziny tracę o tyle więcej co daje nam na dobę 211W, a w miesiącu ok.6500W. Teraz przeliczając to na energię którą trzeba by uzupełnić to trzeba zapodć więcej o 6,5kWh w miesiącu. Będę palił węglem lub drewnem nie wiem ile dokładnie kosztuje kWh z węgla, zakładam że średnio ok. 0,2zł/kWh(wiem że tu dochodzi wartość opałowa, sprawność kotła i kilka innych rzeczy ale załóżmy te 0,2zł). Czyli 6,5kWh*0,2=1,3zł miesięcznie. Jeżeli dobrze liczę to chyba odpuszczam grafit jak nie to poprawcie mnie szybko bo na dniach muszę zamówić styropian. Pozdro


Chyba 211W które ci wyszło musisz pomnożyć przez różnice temperatur np. 25stopni

----------


## szwedii

> Chyba 211W które ci wyszło musisz pomnożyć przez różnice temperatur np. 25stopni



Witam, a mógł byś napisać dlaczego. Ja podszedłem do tego biorąc dane z OZC, patrząc na poszczególne przegrody w tym przypadku ściana, a OZC liczy się dla warunków przy -20*C,,na ja buduje w takiej strefie, to jak przy takich warunkach tracę 0,21W/m2*K to tym bardziej mniej przy wyższych temp. i nie rozumiem dlaczego mnożyć przez różnicę temp.Pozdro

----------


## smarcus

> Witam, a mógł byś napisać dlaczego. Ja podszedłem do tego biorąc dane z OZC, patrząc na poszczególne przegrody w tym przypadku ściana, a OZC liczy się dla warunków przy -20*C,,na ja buduje w takiej strefie, to jak przy takich warunkach tracę 0,21W/m2*K to tym bardziej mniej przy wyższych temp. i nie rozumiem dlaczego mnożyć przez różnicę temp.Pozdro


Popatrz na jednostkę tj. W/m2*K. Różnica między styropianami wynosi jak obliczyłeś 0,044 W/m2*K tj wata/pole powierzchni*różnica temperatur i przez pole powierzchni pomnożyłeś, a przez różnice temperatur w przegrodzie nie.
No ale niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę bo znawcą nie jestem

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> mnożysz sobie to przez liczbę stopniodni dla twojego regionu i masz średnią teoretyczną na sezon
> przykład: 8,8(W/m2*K)*3000=26kWh/sezon=10zł oszczędności rocznie


Dokładnie, tyle że 8,8 [W/K], 3000 [k*24h] i wynik pomnożyć razy 24.

----------


## szwedii

no to ja już zgłupłem, policzy to ktoś od początku do końca co by wszyscy byli mądrzejsi.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> no to ja już zgłupłem, policzy to ktoś od początku do końca co by wszyscy byli mądrzejsi.


 (Prawie) dobrze to policzyłeś. Tyle że nonszalancko podszedłeś do jednostek. Jak, zresztą, większość. Obliczyłeś różnicę 0,044 [W/m2*K] -> zwróć uwagę na jednostki: [1W : (1m2 * 1K)]. Czyli taka jest różnica mocy, *we watach*, grzałki grzejącej atmosferę, *na powierzchni jednego metra* i *przy różnicy temperatur pomiędzy wnętrzem a zewnętrzem równej jednemu Kelwinowi* (czyli również 1 stopniu Celsjusza). Pomnożyłeś to przez powierzchnię ścian (200 m2) i otrzymałeś wynik w [W/K]. Czyli cała chata, z cieńszym styropianem, ogrzewa atmosferę (traci ciepło) o 8,8 wata mocniej, ale nadal *przy różnicy jednego Kelwina.
*Gdyby w ciągu całego roku tylko przez jedną godzinę zachodziła konieczność ogrzewania domu i różnica pomiędzy temperaturą w środku/na zewnątrz wynosiła 1 stopień Celsjusza, to otrzymałbyś wynik 8,8 [Wh] na rok. Ale takich dni jest więcej i różnica temperatur jest większa niż jeden Kelwin. I owa różnica podawana jest w tabelach w dziwacznych jednostkach - stopniodniach. Dlatego jak mnożysz przez (na przykład) 3000 [stopniodni] otrzymasz 26400 [W*dzień], a jak pomnożysz to jeszcze przez 24 [h/dzień] otrzymasz 633,6 kWh (oczywiście na rok, bo liczba 3000 dotyczy stopniodni w jednym roku).

Rzecz jasna to tylko uproszczenie, bo przecież nie grzejesz jak tylko temperatura na dworze spadnie spadnie do 19st.C
Zdaje się, że dla obliczenia stopniodni grzania, w Polsce, przyjmuje się temperaturę graniczną 15st.C.

Zobacz tutaj (ciebie interesuje jedynie tabela nr 3):
Liczba stopniodni grzania dla 26 miast Polski w 2010

:-)


EDIT:
Poprawiłem linka

----------


## מרכבה

> Bierzemy pod uwagę 15centów styro o lambdzie 0,39


 błąd liczbowy- jedno zero zjedzone i brak jednostki też.
lambda 0,039 W/mK 



> 200m2 ściany do ocieplenia czyli 200*0,044=8,8W/m2*K.


 jednostki bo kiełbasisz  :big tongue:   wyjdzie Ci 8,8 [W/K] wata na stopień ...
nie zaś wartość U ... (W/m^2*K)  bo tą masz 0,044 (różnicy ) pisz jednostki to ciężej będzie Ci się zgubić.
razy delta średnio sezonowa ok 19 st ... to wychodzi 167,2 Wata = dziennie 4,012 kWh razy 200 dni sezonu grzewczego ..
= 800 kWh .. tyle ta różnica wyniesie .
Dodam że u mnie przez ściany ma tyle przechodzić co u Ciebie różnica... to nie wiem z czym się strzykasz ..
A jeszcze po przeliczaniach- zwiększa się stała czasowa i skraca się sezon grzewczy- pisząc w skrócie .




> Zdaje się, że dla obliczenia stopniodni grzania, w Polsce, przyjmuje się temperaturę graniczną 15st.C.


 o ile wiem nie ma takiej, trzeba to zbilansować czy zyski wewnętrzne i słońce są w stanie utrzymać te 20st jeśli na zewnątrz jest 15 st .
Stąd trzeba takie coś przeliczyć, ponieważ obcina się mikro waty, które dal domu 
nieizolowanego już są przy różnicy 1st ... 
Jeśli budynek potrzebuje 20 kW mocy przy -20 to przy 19 st traci 500 wat .
A przy 15 st traci 2,5kW tyle co pasywny dom przy -20 i powierzchni 250 m^2 .
czy potrzeba grzania jeśli dom traci 2,5 kW w maju ? nie ponieważ dostaje ten gratis od słońca .. z czym trudniej w budynku pasywnym w zimie, stąd strata liczbowo równą,
ale zyski od słońca są różnie w maju i grudniu.
Stąd tylko budynek pasywny potrzebuje okazjonalnego dogrzewania.

----------


## cruz

> Najlepiej było by rozważyć oba przypadki piwnic.
> Mi osobiście bardziej chodzi o piwnicę jako garaż, spiżarnia, pomieszczenia gospodarcze, pralnia, suszarnia prania.
> Niemniej chętnie bym dowiedział się także jak to wygląda, gdyby piwnica miała charakter mieszkalny.


Czyli chcesz mieszkać w piwnicy i do mieszkania wjeżdżać samochodem?
Na parterze pewnie będziesz miał kotłownie (kocioł w salonie dla kamuflażu zwany kominkiem) a biedne dzieciaki będą chowane na strychu (użytkowe poddasze)

----------


## grzes124

> Czyli chcesz mieszkać w piwnicy i do mieszkania wjeżdżać samochodem?
> Na parterze pewnie będziesz miał kotłownie (kocioł w salonie dla kamuflażu zwany kominkiem) a biedne dzieciaki będą chowane na strychu (użytkowe poddasze)


Powolutku, proszę się nie rozpędzać...
Wiedzy nigdy dość. Lepiej wcześniej podpytać jak DOBRZE coś zrobić, niż później pytać jak poprawić SPAPRANE.
Rozpatruję różne warianty, aby wybrać ten najlepszy dla mnie (mam jeszcze na to czas).
Tak, będę miał kotłownie w salonie, i jestem świadomy plusów/minusów tego rozwiązania.

Jeśli masz coś do powiedzenia w temacie to pisz konkrety, bo Twój post tu nic nie wnosi.

----------


## limancjusz

Na wstępie przepraszam, że nie przeczytałem całego wątku i moje pytanie mogło już paść. Niestety czas mnie nagli dlatego spytam wprost.

Mam ściany z silki 24 cm które chce ocieplić. Na warstwę ocieplenia pójdzie jeszcze ściana z cegły klinkierowej. Teraz pytanie czym to ocieplić.
W projekcie mam wełnę mineralną z czarnym welonem 14 cm. Co o tym sądzicie? Może zamiast wełny jakiś styro?

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Ja bym nie dawał wełny tylko styro. ściana jak tu ktoś pisał nie musi oddychać bo co inaczej umrze? Wystarczy że od wew. ma "oddychanie" Styro to szczelność bez przewiewów. Szkoda że na poddaszu nie można stosować styro zamiast wełny. Znajomi mają ocieplenie ścian z wełny i dom jest zimny. Nie słyszałem by ktoś nawet z 5-10 cm styro na ścianach narzekał na chłód.
Mu też mamy silkę do tego 20 cm grafitu, ale jak piszesz 14-16 będzie najoptymalniej.

----------


## karolek75

> Ja bym nie dawał wełny tylko styro. ściana jak tu ktoś pisał nie musi oddychać bo co inaczej umrze? Wystarczy że od wew. ma "oddychanie" Styro to szczelność bez przewiewów. Szkoda że na poddaszu nie można stosować styro zamiast wełny. Znajomi mają ocieplenie ścian z wełny i dom jest zimny. Nie słyszałem by ktoś nawet z 5-10 cm styro na ścianach narzekał na chłód.
> Mu też mamy silkę do tego 20 cm grafitu, ale jak piszesz 14-16 będzie najoptymalniej.


Na poddaszu zamiast wełny mozna zastosowac ekofiber lub granulaty a takze pianke.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Tak piankę. Na piankę ludzie nabierali się kilka lat temu. Pianka popęka przy pracującej więźbie i tyle ze szczelności.



> Ekofibar tak na szybko na ty forum:
> Ekofiber= 0,041 W/mK,
> Termex/też celuloza/ = 0,040 W/mK,
> Super Mata Isovera = 0,033 W/mK,
> Superrock Rockwoola= 0,035 W/mK
> 
> mimo wszystko, wełna ma lepsze właściwości cieplne


oraz 



> Materiał o współczynniku 0,040-0,041, warstwa 30 cm, cena brutto ponad 10 tysięcy złotych.
> Taniej położę 30 cm Super Maty, o tej samej grubości, o współczynniku 0,033.


granulaty także wychodzą kosmicznie drogo. Czytałem, że są już nacinane styropiany na poddasza ale póki to nowość lepiej pozostać przy wełnie.

----------


## karolek75

Poczytaj co stanie sie z welna jak nie daj boze zawilgotnieje a co z ekofibrem. 
Izolacja wdmuchiwana umozliwia duzo lepsza likwidacje/ograniczenie mostkow - dotyczy zarowno ekofibru jak i granulatow. 
Co do pianki - polecam ci watek adama_mk:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-prawdziwy-DOM

ponadto:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...2ny-mineralnej

----------


## מרכבה

> Ja bym nie dawał wełny tylko styro. ściana jak tu ktoś pisał nie musi oddychać bo co inaczej umrze? Wystarczy że od wew. ma "oddychanie" Styro to szczelność bez przewiewów. Szkoda że na poddaszu nie można stosować styro zamiast wełny. Znajomi mają ocieplenie ścian z wełny i dom jest zimny. Nie słyszałem by ktoś nawet z 5-10 cm styro na ścianach narzekał na chłód.
> Mu też mamy silkę do tego 20 cm grafitu, ale jak piszesz 14-16 będzie najoptymalniej.


 A skąd to się dzieje ? 
Ponieważ oddycha tak oddycha że wodą się zalewa. Dom od środka nie jest paroizolowany i 2 sezony i ocieplenia nie ma.
Dopiero izolacja paro od środka w postaci farby lateksowej, spowoduje ustanie dopływu nowej pary wodnej.
Szczególnie godnie działają ściany 3W starszego tupu z wełną po środku czy styropianem, supr czereśniaki pozbywają się problemu z parą wodną bo jej nie widać, dopiero trafia w nadmiarze tam gdzie jest jej za "zimno" i następuje skraplanie.
Bo oddycha ... sra ...
W temacie o domach szkieletowych, w tematach o ścianach .. wszędzie jakaś głupawka się zdarza.
I takie krzaczki o oddychaniu.  Ścianę 3 W robił bym z EPS.a ale nie jakieś 14 cm czy 12 cm tylko 20cm .
To jest taki średniak przy ogrzewaniu jeszcze piecem - jak robi firma, przy samodzielnym układaniu izolacji nie ma przebacz .
tylko fantazja ogranicza grubość  :big tongue: 



> Tak piankę. Na piankę ludzie nabierali się kilka lat temu. Pianka popęka przy pracującej więźbie i tyle ze szczelności.


 szczególnie jak tylko między krokwiami.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

> A skąd to się dzieje ? 
> *Ponieważ oddycha tak oddycha że wodą się zalewa. Dom od środka nie jest paroizolowany i 2 sezony i ocieplenia nie ma.*
> Dopiero izolacja paro od środka w postaci farby lateksowej, spowoduje ustanie dopływu nowej pary wodnej.
> Szczególnie godnie działają ściany 3W starszego tupu z wełną po środku czy styropianem, supr czereśniaki pozbywają się problemu z parą wodną bo jej nie widać, dopiero trafia w nadmiarze tam gdzie jest jej za "zimno" i następuje skraplanie.
> Bo oddycha ... sra


Mówisz o ociepleniu wełną na ścianach zamiast styro /pogrubiłem to zdanie/? co złego jest w ścianach 3W ze styropianem w środku?

----------


## limancjusz

Ja już się pogubiłem  :smile: 

to radzicie:
a) izolować wełną na czarnym welonie a od środka pomalować farbą lateksową (wybrałem 14 cm Płyta Fasadowa climowool FD3/V 032)
b) czy dać styro XPS w grubości też 14cm

w obu przypadkach potrzebna jest szczelina wentylacyjna?

----------


## cruz

> Mu też mamy silkę do tego 20 cm grafitu, ale jak piszesz 14-16 będzie najoptymalniej.


Optymalnie to jest 20 cm grafitowego styro. Ja za ocieplenie jednej ściany płaciłem ~ 10000 zł z czego sam styropian kosztował ~ 3000 zł. To ja się pytam co to by była za oszczędność z zastosowania 10 cm styro?

Koszt ocieplenia 20cm grafitowy styropian ~ 10000 zł
Koszt ocieplenia 10cm grafitowy styropian ~ 8500 zł

Chociaż w sumie jak by to przemyśleć to za oszczędzone pieniążki na styropianie można by ładny kominek kupić a i by na MP3 wystarczyło by puszczać spec veritas.

----------


## imrahil

Nie wiem gdzie się podłączyć, więc piszę tutaj. Moja sytuacja wygląda następująco (stan surowy otwarty na płycie fundamentowej) od strony gruntu:
- podbudowa - tłuczeń i piach
- XPS wystający poza obrys płyty na jakieś 30-35 cm. dodatkowo opaska przeciwysadzinowa
- płyta fundamentowa o grubości 25 cm
- ściany

Na ścianach ma być 30 cm styropianu. Wokół płyty planuję dosypać jeszcze z 10 cm gruntu ze spadkiem, na to geowłóknina i żwir. Myślę, że płyta będzie wystawała ponad ten żwir jakieś 10 cm. Pierwszy rząd ocieplenia to będzie jakiś styropian odporny na wilgoć, potem listwa kapinosowa, dalej już styropian na ścianie. pytanie - jak wysoko dawać ten styropian odporny na wilgoć? Wykonawca twierdzi, że wystarczy do poziomu górnej powierzchni  płyty fundamentowej (czyli 10 cm ponad opaskę żwirową) = powyżej poziomu gruntu nie jest konieczny przy dobrym odprowadzeniu wody, ale w takim wypadku musieliby go pociąć. Ja się do tego przychylam, bo zależy mi, żeby jak nawięcej domu przykryć styropianem o lepszej lambdzie, ale zastanawiam się czy nie będzie z tego więcej szkód niż pożytku, jeśli będzie się on znajdował zaledwie 10 cm o opaski żwirowej.

----------


## talar

Adamie_mk w pierwszym poście napisałeś coś takiego:



> Ma być o ociepleniach…
> Ogólnie i jak leci czy ociepleniach ścian?
> Bo baniaki i rury też się ociepla…
> 
> Stawiam tezę:
> TYLKO SZCZELNE DLA POWIETRZA OCIEPLENIE JEST SKUTECZNE!
> (takie, gdzie powietrze pozostaje w tym ociepleniu bez ruchu).
> 
> Uważam, że wełną da się ocieplać, ale jest to wyjątkowo trudna sztuka.
> ...


Przebrnąłem 46 podstron wątku i nie znalazłem rozwinięcia tej myśli w twoich wypowiedziach. Chodzi mi konkretnie o to dlaczego welna polozona w scianie jest gorsza od styropianu.
Doznałem pomroczności jasnej i coś przeoczyłem (bardzo mozliwe  :wink:  czy na tezie się skończyło?

----------


## adam_mk

Diabli nadali...
Na PW poszło a tu miało być...
Wstaw, to inni też poczytają.

Adam M.

----------


## zeusrulez

Pewnie nikt nic nie wstawi ...

----------


## talar

juz wstawiam  :smile: 
Odpowiedź od adam_mk
"Siądź i pomyśl.
Najdoskonalszą termoizolacją jest powietrze pozostające W BEZRUCHU.
W wełnie/wacie jest ono umiejscowione pomiędzy włóknami, które UTRUDNIAJĄ jego ruch, ale go nie uniemożliwiają.
Wyobraź sobie górną powierzchnię bardzo zimnego pudełka pokrytego watą.
Tam wata się sprawdzi, bo sama Natura unieruchamia powietrze w tej wacie.
A jak pudełko będzie bardzo gorące?
To Natura wymusi transport ciepła z niego w tej wacie konwekcją (unoszeniem).
Wata na ściance pionowej to intensyfikacja tego zjawiska.
Gdyby to powietrze było zamknięte WEWNĄTRZ włókien... (ekofiber prawie że tak ma!).
Co robić?
Zamknąć bąbelki powietrza w jakichś "pojemniczkach".
I masz... styropian.
Ale on nie lubi temperatur...
Rozmazuje się już blisko 100stC. Banieczki znikają...
Podobnie działa perlit (poczytaj o nim).
Jest ze szkła wulkanicznego, to zjeść się nie da, zimna i ciepła się nie boi tylko trzeba trochę pomyśleć jak go wsadzić tam, gdzie nam potrzeba.
Ja robię z niego różne kompozyty i mnie się sprawdzają.

Adam M."

----------


## G69

> juz wstawiam 
> Odpowiedź od adam_mk
> Podobnie działa perlit (poczytaj o nim).
> Jest ze szkła wulkanicznego, to zjeść się nie da, zimna i ciepła się nie boi tylko trzeba trochę pomyśleć jak go wsadzić tam, gdzie nam potrzeba.
> Ja robię z niego różne kompozyty i mnie się sprawdzają.
> Adam M."


Jeżeli na ścianach będą stelaże i sucha zabudowa,czy dobrym pomysłem byłoby  wsypanie między płytę a ścianę perlitu?Na zewnątrz ściana docieplono styropianem gr.10cm. Na razie nie wiem jak ten perlit można by wsypywać za płytę ?

----------


## dyzu007

http://www.alufox.pl/. Ktoś używał i moze coś z doświadczenia o tym powiedzieć?

----------


## Ermua

co złego jest w ścianach 3W ze styropianem w środku?

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze wykonana ściana z materiału "nośnego" i dobrze opatulona termoizolacją spełnia swoje zadanie.
Oklejanie jej z zewnątrz dodatkową cegłą to dodatkowy koszt, ale też wygląd.
Jak kogo stać, to nich buduje tak, jak lubi.
Co w tym złego?
Dla mnie - finansowanie zbędnej warstwy ściany.
Zbędnej w rozumieniu "poprawnego działania " ściany.

Adam M.

----------


## grzes124

Adamie a co powiesz na pomysł kolegi kszhu?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...anio-koncepcja

----------


## talar

Ja niestety zrobiłem wełnę w ścianach czego żałuję po przeczytaniu tego wątku. *Więc dobra rada do wszystkich budujących: czytać sporo przed wybudowaniem i przed zrobieniem projektu.* Czytanie w trakcie budowy nic nie daje  :wink:  
Na pocieszenie mam jeszcze to, że na stropodachu mam styropian, więc jest lepiej niż na ścianach.
Żeby było śmieszniej rozważałem styropian w ściany i już prawie byłem przekonany do niego, aż pewnego pięknego dnia, kiedy poszedłem sprawdzić co się dzieje pod papą wyłożoną jako izolacja pozioma fundamentów moim oczom ukazał się taki widok: 



Mrówki wykorzystały styropian jako budulec do swoich gniazd.
Po przeszutrowaniu zostawał z niego biały pyłek....
No to sobie wymyśliłem, że z wełną tak nie zrobią :/
Teraz już profilaktycznie wiosną będę traktował okolice domu jakąś chemią. 
Dla zainteresowanych: takich miejsc w całym fundamencie było chyba z 10. Mrówki pojawiły się tam w 4 tygodnie od wybudowania....szybkie skurczybyki. 
Pozniej troche w google poszukałem i efekt koncowy takich ataków wyglada u innych tak

----------


## Bogusław_58

Kiedyś też wyhodowałem mrówki.
Zakupiłem pustaki na nowy dom i złożyłem je na placu nie daleko starego domu. Populacja wzrosła, bo miała świetne warunki do budowy mrowisk w pustkach oraz szczelinach i zaatakowała też stary dom, choć nie miał żadnego ocieplenia. Po zabraniu pustaków wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------


## rigmec

Mam pytanie o tynk perlitowy. Kupilyśmy z żona stary, ponad stuletni dom. Dom przez kila lat był niezamieszkany a przez kilkadziesiat nieremontowany. Mury z kamienia bez fundamentów, zawilgocone bo przeciekał dach, komin ponad dachem zawalony etc. Grunt dokoła to gruby, rzeczny piach, poziom wody gruntowej pewnie taki sam jak rzeki czyli ok 2m ppg.
Oszczędności w pierwszym roku starczyło jedynie na wymianę dachu. Zostawiliśmy dom w takim stanie na rok. Jedyna rzecza która jeszcze zrobiliśmy było zbicie tynków wewnatrz. W sumie to gdybyśmy mieli od razu pieniadze na cały remont to i tak zostawilibyśmy dom w takim stanie by zobaczyć czy w ogóle można go osuszyć. Ku naszemu zadowoleniu w kolejnym roku okazało się, że dom ładnie schnie więc ciagniemy remont dalej. Wymieniliśmy okna pozostawiajac szpary tak aby wiatr mógł swobodnie chulać wewnatrz. Usunęliśmy też podłogę (a właściwie podłogi) i zastapiliśmy ja podłoga z desek na legarach tak aby część muru pod ziemia też mogła podeschnać zanim zaizolujemy podłogę. W tym roku przyszedł czas na tynk wewnatrz i być może ocieplenie poddasza.
Ponieważ mury już maja 50+ cm dodawanie jakiego kolwiek ocieplenia jest niemożliwe. Pomyślałem więc o tynkach perlitowych bo tynki i tak będa zmieniane więc można by w ten sposób poprawić komfort wewnatrz. Chodzi mi głównie o odczuwanie zimna gdy się stoi czy siedzi blisko ściany. Takie samo uczucie ma się zreszta w zamczyskach.
Nie wiem jednak jak to jest z punktem rosy w takiej ścianie i nie chcę zrbić czegoś co zatrzyma wodę w ścianie.
Dodam tylko, że parter w przyszłości będzie ogrzewany kaflowcem a piętro pradem. Będzie też wentylacja z rekuperacja ale taka co się z kaflowcem nie kłóci.
Pomyślcie proszę nad tym i dajcie odpowiedź czy warto.

----------


## flisiu

Witam, mam dach konstrukcji wiazarowej i powoli zabieram sie za ocieplenie drewnianego stropu. mniej wiecej koncepcja w glowie jest ale rozkminiam jeszcze problem izolacji okapu dachu. strop bedzie ocieplony 30 cm welny i tak tez chce zrobic z okapem na zewnatrz budynku. zastanawiam sie jak zrobic to poprawnie, jak zamontowac folie lub inne ustrojstwo co bedzie dobrze chronic welne od wilgoci i wiatru. Okap wyglada tak jak na zdjeciu:

ja bym zrobil to tak ze na sznurkach upchalbym 30cm welny a folie paroizalacyjna przybil od spodu do wiazarow, ponizej tego podbitka.
prosze doradzcie czy dobrze mysle ze inaczej sie to robi na zewnatrz domu?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bogusław_58

Przemyśl czy jest jakaś ekonomia w ocieplaniu okapu a na dodatek trzeba wiedzieć ze ptaszki i myszy chętnie okap wybierają na mieszkanie. Najbezpieczniej jest jak okap jest odkryty i łatwy do "monitorowania".

----------


## flisiu

> Przemyśl czy jest jakaś ekonomia w ocieplaniu okapu a na dodatek trzeba wiedzieć ze ptaszki i myszy chętnie okap wybierają na mieszkanie. Najbezpieczniej jest jak okap jest odkryty i łatwy do "monitorowania".


przeciez musze to jakos ocieplic inaczej cale zimno bedzie mi wpadac do domu na poddasze poprzez ten okap. mam strop drewniany ktory bede ocieplal welna. jak nie bede ocieplal okapu to raczej bede mial duzy mostek  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

A co mówi projekt? Bo chyba ten szczegół jest tam pokazany.

----------


## Bogusław_58

Tak ale tylko ze światłem ściany lub jej ociepleniem.
Dawniej też robiono okapy i często je obijano deską, żeby było ładnie. Najczęściej po jakimś czasie ozdobne wykończenie trzeba było zrywać ze względu na hodowlę w nim różnych stworów. Dziś świat jest "nowy" ale stwory mają stare upodobania i dobrze się z tym liczyć.

----------


## flisiu

> A co mówi projekt? Bo chyba ten szczegół jest tam pokazany.


nie jest opisany. mam projekt indywidualny i projektant nie skupil sie na tym w ogole...

----------


## flisiu

sorki ale nie rozumiem dokladnie o co Ci chodzi,uwazasz ze lepiej zostawic otwarty okap i zeby sobie wiatr chulal dowoli po poddaszu ?  :smile:  
narysowalem na szybko schemat jak to wyglada. moze sie nie rozumiemy  :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Dokładnie jak piszesz. Wiatr ma hulać, ale nie mylić z deszczem czy śniegiem.
Krokwie w warunkach przewiewnych ale suchych, wytrzymają dwa razy tyle co te w  ociepleniu a ocieplenie będzie zawsze odparowane czyli z dobrym współczynnikiem .

----------


## flisiu

wiem ze musi byc wentylacja dlatego tez robilem wentylacje poddasza, ale nie przewidzialem takiego rozwiazania jak piszesz. na stropie drewnianym bede mial rozprowadzona wentylacje mechaniczna i rury musza byc dobrze zaizolowane, jak do tego wpuszcze temperatura z zewnatrz to nie bedzie to chyba dobre rozwiazanie. poza tym nie chcialbym rezygnowac z podbitki. czy moja rozwiazanie z welna w tym miejscu i folia przybita do wiazarow od spodu jest zle? moze zrezygnowac z folii aby byl lekki przeciag przez welne ?

----------


## flisiu

ja to widze mnie wiecej tak :

----------


## flisiu

> ja to widze mnie wiecej tak :


podbijam temat, jakby ktos mogl sie wypowiedziec byloby fajnie  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

normalnie robi sie cos w tym stylu:

----------


## imrahil

> normalnie robi sie cos w tym stylu:


do tego uszczelnienie wolnej przestrzeni obok murłaty (po prawej), murłata ocieplona z każdej strony, ale zostawiłbym 3 cm między izolacją a membraną dachową, żeby poddasze było wentylowane

----------


## Olleo

Tak... jak robisz sam, to masz szanse, ze to wszystko bedzie zachowane, a i tak bedzie ciezko zostawic te 3 cm. Idealnie jest, jak miedzy krokwie 20cm da sie 15cm welny - przy 18cm krokwiach i 15cm welny ta szczelina praktycznie nie istnieje. Dlatego lepiej dac membrane wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Gorzej, jak ktos ma pelne deskowanie  :sad:

----------


## flisiu

> Tak... jak robisz sam, to masz szanse, ze to wszystko bedzie zachowane, a i tak bedzie ciezko zostawic te 3 cm. Idealnie jest, jak miedzy krokwie 20cm da sie 15cm welny - przy 18cm krokwiach i 15cm welny ta szczelina praktycznie nie istnieje. Dlatego lepiej dac membrane wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Gorzej, jak ktos ma pelne deskowanie


czyli jednak sugerujecie zeby nie ocieplac okapu ? wlasnie tez sie zastanawialem jak doszczelnic szpare miedzy murlata a styro na scianie. bedzie tam przeszczen ok. 5cm bo murlata lezy na srodku wienca, wcisnac tam po prostu styropian ?

----------


## imrahil

> czyli jednak sugerujecie zeby nie ocieplac okapu ? wlasnie tez sie zastanawialem jak doszczelnic szpare miedzy murlata a styro na scianie. bedzie tam przeszczen ok. 5cm bo murlata lezy na srodku wienca, wcisnac tam po prostu styropian ?


nie ocieplać okapu, szkoda kasy, większego sensu to nie ma. u mnie Panowie wycinali paski ze styropianu i naklejali na murłatę (tak że licowało się to ze nieocieploną ścianą), potem styropian ze ściany pociągnięty prawie pod membranę (zostawiali około 3 cm) wycinając górę pod odpowiednim kątem (dachu). z góry murłatę przykryję jakąś dobrą wełną.

----------


## flisiu

> nie ocieplać okapu, szkoda kasy, większego sensu to nie ma. u mnie Panowie wycinali paski ze styropianu i naklejali na murłatę (tak że licowało się to ze nieocieploną ścianą), potem styropian ze ściany pociągnięty prawie pod membranę (zostawiali około 3 cm) wycinając górę pod odpowiednim kątem (dachu). z góry murłatę przykryję jakąś dobrą wełną.


cos takiego ? :

----------


## imrahil

> cos takiego ? :


dokładnie. tylko ja mam klasyczną więźbę, więc wygląda trochę inaczej, bo u mnie skos dachu (krokwie pod kątem 30 stopni) opiera się bezpośrednio na murłacie.

----------


## flisiu

> dokładnie. tylko ja mam klasyczną więźbę, więc wygląda trochę inaczej, bo u mnie skos dachu (krokwie pod kątem 30 stopni) opiera się bezpośrednio na murłacie.


kurcze no wlasnie to jest chyba zasadnicza roznica bo ja w takim rozwiazaniu zostawiam spore dziury. u mnie miedzy murlata a dachem jest duza przerwa ( nie mierzylem ale bedzie ok. 30 cm ( tak mi wychodzi z tg 30 st   :big tongue:  ). wiec o tyle musialbym wydluzyc izolacja sciany...

----------


## misiupl

> nie ocieplać okapu, szkoda kasy, większego sensu to nie ma. u mnie Panowie wycinali paski ze styropianu i naklejali na murłatę (tak że licowało się to ze nieocieploną ścianą), potem styropian ze ściany pociągnięty prawie pod membranę (zostawiali około 3 cm) wycinając górę pod odpowiednim kątem (dachu). z góry murłatę przykryję jakąś dobrą wełną.


u mnie identycznie właśnie robią

----------


## imrahil

> kurcze no wlasnie to jest chyba zasadnicza roznica bo ja w takim rozwiazaniu zostawiam spore dziury. u mnie miedzy murlata a dachem jest duza przerwa ( nie mierzylem ale bedzie ok. 30 cm ( tak mi wychodzi z tg 30 st   ). wiec o tyle musialbym wydluzyc izolacja sciany...


najważniejsze to zachować ciągłość izolacji ściana-strop. można wydłużyć izolację stropu i nałożyć na izolację ściany, tak jak w Twojej pierwszej propozycji, ale nie ma sensu ocieplać okapu pod podbitką. dołożyłbym jeszcze 10 cm wełny na poddasze, żeby było cieplej, a przy okazji ta dziura by się zmniejszyła  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> u mnie identycznie właśnie robią


sami na to wpadli czy musiałeś dopilnować?

----------


## flisiu

> u mnie identycznie właśnie robią


ale masz taka dziura jak ja czy klasyczne rozwiazanie jak imrahil ?

----------


## flisiu

> najważniejsze to zachować ciągłość izolacji ściana-strop. można wydłużyć izolację stropu i nałożyć na izolację ściany, tak jak w Twojej pierwszej propozycji, ale nie ma sensu ocieplać okapu pod podbitką. dołożyłbym jeszcze 10 cm wełny na poddasze, żeby było cieplej, a przy okazji ta dziura by się zmniejszyła


zastanowie sie nad twoim rozwiazaniem  :smile:  tak jak piszesz to chyba najwazaniejsza jest ciaglosc izolacji sciana-strop. pozostaje jeszcze problem ochrony welny przed wilgocia. od wewnatrz pomieszczen daje sie folia paroizolacyjna aby wilgoc nie wchodzila w welne, a teraz jak dam tylko podbitke to ta wilgoc nie bedzie wchodzic przez okap ?

----------


## misiupl

U mnie jest tak: murłata leży na  środku wieńca, krokwie to 20cm i kąt dachu 35st więc dziury były duże.
Podocinali paski styro 3-5cm grubości, żeby zrównać się właściwą elewacją, potem na to 15cm pod same deskowanie (u niektórych musi być szpara na wentylację wełny). Trochę tej 15 wisi, ale bardzo mało bo nie podcinali go pod kątem dachu-deskowania tylko normalnie krawędź jest prostopadle do ściany.

----------


## Olleo

wentylacja stryszku

----------


## imrahil

> jak dam tylko podbitke to ta wilgoc nie bedzie wchodzic przez okap ?


nie wydaje mi się, w końcu to wszystko będzie lepiej wentylowane. poza tym wilgoć szuka chyba drogi od ciepłego pomieszczenia do zimniejszego, zatem ta paroizolacja od wewnątrz i jej szczelność są podstawą (w każdym przypadku, nie tylko w Twoim). dobrze by było gdyby ktoś mądrzejszy się na ten temat wypowiedział  :wink:

----------


## flisiu

> U mnie jest tak: murłata leży na  środku wieńca, krokwie to 20cm i kąt dachu 35st więc dziury były duże.
> Podocinali paski styro 3-5cm grubości, żeby zrównać się właściwą elewacją, potem na to 15cm pod same deskowanie (u niektórych musi być szpara na wentylację wełny). Trochę tej 15 wisi, ale bardzo mało bo nie podcinali go pod kątem dachu-deskowania tylko normalnie krawędź jest prostopadle do ściany.


masz cos takiego? : 

powyzej murlaty pod deskowanie jaki dlugi odcinek masz tego styropianu?

----------


## Bogusław_58

Według rysunku w okapie, czyli miedzy poszyciem a podbitką, pozostanie skrzynia, którą chętnie adoptują "stwory". Wypełnianie jej np keramzytem zabezpieczyłoby przed nimi, ale w miejsce takiego zabezpieczenia można podbitkę zrobić na krokwiach od strony pokrycia. Tak właśnie robią w krajach , gdzie się dużo "zarabia"  przy każdej robocie :smile:

----------


## Olleo

chodzi Ci o nadbitke?  :smile:

----------


## Bogusław_58

Dobrze mówisz: nadbitkę  :smile:

----------


## flisiu

> Dobrze mówisz: nadbitkę


bylem dzis na budowie i sobie pomierzylem to mniej wiecej i niestety wychodzi mi ze miedzy murlata a deskami dachu jest ok.70cm wiec sporo. 
zastanawiam sie teraz czy jest sens podnosic o tyle izolacje pionowa sciany czy dac jednak tylko tyle styro aby zaslonic welne i zapewnic ciaglosc izolacji. wychodzi mi mnie wiecej cos takiego :

prosze o opinie  :smile:

----------


## Olleo

A po co chcesz ciagnac do dachu? Izolacja pionowa i pozioma maja sie laczyc tworzac ciaglosc termoizolacji i wsio.

----------


## flisiu

> A po co chcesz ciagnac do dachu? Izolacja pionowa i pozioma maja sie laczyc tworzac ciaglosc termoizolacji i wsio.


ok czyli robie tak jak na rysunku  :smile:

----------


## herakles

http://cdn19.muratordom.smcloud.net/...6f7d823c02.pdf

Tylko dwa zdania o bitimitach. No i Ci panowie i panie w bielusieńkich ubrankach na budowie.
Chcą sprzedać a nie informować.

----------


## maciejzi

Mam pytanie odnośnie do klejenia styropianu na piankę:

Pianka utwardza się pod wpływem wilgoci, np. monterzy okien czy drzwi spryskują powierzchnie przed zapianowaniem, żeby się piana szybciej utwardziła. Czy warto spryskać ścianę zewnętrzną wodą przed przyklejeniem styropianu fasadowego na piankę, tak żeby praca przebiegała szybciej?

----------


## przybyl

Jako że maży mi się domek w wiejski stylu, będę chciał zaistalować sobie okiennice, niestety nie bardzo widzę sposobu na to żeby przy okazji istalacji okiennic nie porobić mostków termicznych. No bo przecież trzeba te okiennice jakoś do ściany zamocować, ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ?

----------


## przybyl

Trochę z inne beczki, ale też w temacie ocieplenia. Problem – termomernizacjia domu kostki z lat 60 ( obiecałem rodzicom że im pomogę rozgryźć temat  :smile:  
Zaczynając od góry na dachu obecnie żużel usypany w taki „czterosadzik” to jakąś wylewką przykryte i papą. Trzeba by to zmienić na styropian ze styropapą na wierzchu – chyba że by były jakieś przeciwskazania ( strop kleina ).
Ściany – patrząc od środka  karton gips- tynk  - cegłą 6 cm - pustka – pustak z mielonej cegły -  tynk- styropian 5 cm kładziony w latach 90 na packi kleju.   Czy zasadne będzie dodawanie kolejne warstwy styropianu  a jeżeli tak to jak to zrobić?  chyba tylko na kołki się da :/ Przy okazji jest problem z wilgocią w domu, plastikowe okna z lat 90 bez wywietrzników spsowały chyba działanie wentylacji grawitacyjnej :/
Piwnica – z zewnątrz już się nic nie poprawi, ale jest jaka tak izolacji zrobiona oraz drenaż . 
Natomiast w środku:  wody gruntowe okresowo powyżej posadzki piwnicy,  jest studzienka z pompą zanurzeniową która tą wodę wyciąga, zwykle woda w tej studzience stoi 25 -30 cm poniżej poziomu podłogi , wysokość piwnicy jakieś 180 cm. I dwa problemy:
- Pod sufitem idą sobie rury CO – opatulone tylko tą badziewną otuliną  i radośnie grzeją piwnicę która to nie ma być grzana, a że rury biegną tuż przy suficie nie bardzo jest miejsce żeby je czymś normalnym ocieplić. Tak sobie myślałem żeby zrobić wokół rur takie korytko z OSB zrobić i je zapiankować. 
-W posadzce ( bruzda 10 x 5 cm )biegnie sobie rura powrotna największego pionu CO podgrzewając tym samym matkę ziemie zupełnie nie potrzebnie . Dlaczego tam biegnie, hmm… tak sobie wymyślił pan instalator lat temu 15 kiedy był robiony remoncik instalacji widać coś mu ona pod sufitem przeszkadzała. Jak taki badziew zaizolować żeby ziemia ciepła nie kradła. Najpierw trzeba to odciąć od wilgoci w tym kanaliku, ale czym ( miejsca mało ) a potem potrzebny byłby dobry izolator odporny na łażenie po nim  :wink:  a może to po prostu zalać perlitobetonem i już, przy tej ilości izolacji tak sobie ale lepsza niż żadna.

----------


## Olleo

pianka do przepustow kanalizacyjnych (powinna byc zamknieto-komorkowa)?

----------


## cruz

> Ściany – patrząc od środka  karton gips- tynk  - cegłą 6 cm - pustka – pustak z mielonej cegły -  tynk- styropian 5 cm kładziony w latach 90 na packi kleju.   Czy zasadne będzie dodawanie kolejne warstwy styropianu  a jeżeli tak to jak to zrobić?  chyba tylko na kołki się da :/ Przy okazji jest problem z wilgocią w domu, plastikowe okna z lat 90 bez wywietrzników spsowały chyba działanie wentylacji grawitacyjnej :/


Jeżeli dobrze czytam to pomiędzy cegłą a pustakiem jest powietrze, więc ocieplenie ścian to mało pomaga. A druga pustaka to pomiędzy tynkiem a styropianem masz więc kolejna warstwa to tylko wywalenie kasy.

----------


## przybyl

> Jeżeli dobrze czytam to pomiędzy cegłą a pustakiem jest powietrze, więc ocieplenie ścian to mało pomaga. A druga pustaka to pomiędzy tynkiem a styropianem masz więc kolejna warstwa to tylko wywalenie kasy.


Skąd takie twierdzenie kolego, czy mam przez to rozumieć że taka izolacji jest już wystarczająca, czy raczej że nie da się jaj poprawić bo konwekcja w pustkach i tak mi ciepło ukradnie ?  (W pustkach powierzanych powietrze lata sobie jak chce ale jako całość są one dość szczelne. )

"pianka do przepustow kanalizacyjnych (powinna byc zamknieto-komorkowa)?"

Kolego Olled nie wiem czy twoja wypowiedz tyczy się mojej rury powrotnej w posadzce piwnicy, ale jeżeli tak to niestety obawiam się że pianka nie będzie dość trwała żeby po niej chodzić.

----------


## cruz

> Skąd takie twierdzenie kolego, czy mam przez to rozumieć że taka izolacji jest już wystarczająca, czy raczej że nie da się jaj poprawić bo konwekcja w pustkach i tak mi ciepło ukradnie ?  (W pustkach powierzanych powietrze lata sobie jak chce ale jako całość są one dość szczelne. )


Dokładnie te powietrze sobie lata od dołu gdzie jest podgrzewane do góry gdzie może ogrzać to co tam masz (przeważnie kosmos). Ja bym zaczął od wypełnienia tej pustki potem można rozważyć resztę.

----------


## herakles

wsypać tam perlit? Proszek od pigemona? zalać pianą? ile tam tej pustki?

----------


## przybyl

Ściana wygląda tak że jest 6 cm cegły (na sztorc ) za tym 4 cm pustki a za tym 24 cm pustaka z tym że cegła jest podmurowana od stopu do stopu ( dotyczy zarówno parteru jak i piętra ) wiec powietrze u góry podgrzewa stropy.  Nie bardzo wódzię metody jaką można by zastosować żeby zapełnić tą pustkę jakąś pianką czy czymś.

----------


## shl

Witam.
To mój pierwszy post po kilku tutaj przeczytanych na temat perlitu.
Dom będzie z silki (akumulacja ,natura) i zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem warstwą 35cm perlitobetonu zalewanego stopniowo w szalunku do tej silki.
Mam pomysł na tracone druciane dystanse do tego szalunku służące do wzmocnienia połączenia silki z perlitobetonem.okna w warstwie perlitu.
Całość na płycie.

----------


## Soczek1212

Witam wszystkich,  :welcome: 

Zagląda ktoś jeszcze do tego wątku? Zostały ty poruszone bardzo ciekawe kwestie dotyczące ocieplenia i chciałbym się dopytać o parę rzeczy dotyczących perlitu i jego zastosowania, tylko pytanie czy jest jeszcze kogo? :roll eyes:

----------

